#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [R.P.] 魯爾維斯軍事專門學校{跟小說無關 純同樂}(文章)

## 薩拉‧卡羅

各位一年級新生大家好，老夫是海瑟‧巴菲斯，歡迎各位來到我們魯爾維斯軍事專門學校就讀，本校的歷史悠久、設備精良，師資更是全伊瑟克魯達帝國第一中的第一！而且本校還.....{海瑟宣傳了大概有20分鐘左右，被筆者消音+快轉}

本校採用單一教師制，請各位新生在十分鐘後前往訓導處找克達‧連恩主任登記想要選修的老師。

這裡是RP{文章}區，請在這裡張貼您的大作！相關問題及討論 請放在討論區{設定也請放在討論區，辛苦版主了{因為在下也發錯區啦!!!{搥胸頓足}}}

老師名單：{今年一年級新生有四位主要教師}

尤金‧巴菲斯{28歲，牛人，男性，個性冷漠，講課進度快}
傳授科目：中級近身搏擊、重兵器、工程學

洛哈‧辛格{25歲，狼人，男性，幽默風趣，講課進度中等}
傳授科目：高階近身搏擊、短兵器、戰術應用

史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯{17歲，虎人，男性，天資聰穎，講課進度不定}
傳授科目：藥草學、急救處理、針灸

丁莫‧普雷{24歲，獅人，男性，技巧高超，常常缺席}
傳授科目：長程兵器{弓努類}

威廉‧巴菲斯{30歲，羊人，男性}
傳授科目：法術、占卜



請趕快去找自己的老師喔！
預計下下星期三會上第一堂課，上課採問答制，回應請快喔！
請各位有空的大大進來玩玩吧！
後頭有試玩文了 去看看吧

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

作戰學院：為學校裡最高的建築物，在這裡可以找到的老師：尤金 洛哈
練武場：專供練習武藝的場所，是一處擂台，在這裡可以找到的老師：尤金、洛哈、丁莫{綽號阿丁}
藥草園：學習藥草學的場所，在這裡可以找到的老師：史丁格{綽號小史}
靜思池：僻靜的水池，在這裡可以找到的老師：尤金{雷肯}

宿舍：這裡是學生和老師們的交誼場所，可以找到的老師：全部{除了雷肯外}

本來想更生動些的 但是文字所能表達的時在有限 期待有人可以把他做成遊戲嚕！

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

同學們，今天是新學期的開始，首先，你從自己的家中，撘著學校專用的馬車，來到了學校......。

坐上馬車{請選前三項時間性選項}

不坐馬車{請跳看最後一項時間性選項}

準時抵達


馬車準時來到了學校，走下車的你，先是整理了儀容，心裡正想著今天要如何給老師們一個好印象的時候，一個高大的身影忽然無聲無息地從你身後擦肩而過，差一點要把你撞倒。

他有著一對新月般的巨角、草食動物的臉型和帶穗的長尾，你知道他是位牛人，而且是位獨眼的牛人；他全身散發出一股濃重到幾乎要讓你窒息的壓迫感，他左眼上的傷痕讓你知道他軍服上的少校軍階並非憑空得來，黑，這位牛人給你的第一印像，就是黑，孤獨、寂靜的黑。
他手上拿著一本厚重的書本，書皮是跟他身上毛色一樣的灰色，上頭有著亮金色的書名：「工程與戰爭-兩者的結合」作者的名字被他的大手遮住了。    
    



破口大罵


「走路不看路啊！」你不高興地罵道，那牛人轉過了頭來，用他僅存的右眼看著你。
「......。」他深邃的漆黑眼眸以一種令人膽寒的氣勢威壓著你全身的毛細孔，雖然他不說話，但他的憤怒你完全地領受到了，從你溼透了的褲子上可以知道。
三天後，你收到了一張記過單，上頭寫著「頂撞師長，大言不慚。」
為此，你被媽媽狠狠地賞了一頓竹筍炒肉絲.....。    
    




有禮貌地打招呼

    「老師好！」你開心地揮著手，完全一派認真乖孩子的樣子，就算那個人只不過是個校工，基本的尊師重道的精神還是要有的，你如此想著。
「......。」出乎你意料地，他看也不看你一眼，沉默地向學校裡面走。
「......。」你正感到有些失落的時候，他把頭轉了過來。
「......要繼續保持。」他冷冷地丟下了這句話，進去了。
「這個人......是老師嗎？」在進入學校前，你看到了一支鉛筆，橫躺在地上。    
    


撿


鉛筆上頭寫著：「求知欲與責任心，是通往成功的基石。」

鉛筆的另一側刻著；「尤金‧巴菲斯」

「......。」你看著尤金逐漸遠去的身影，心湖跟著他的的地蹄聲，波動了一陣.....。    
    


遲到五分鐘


「哇阿阿阿！」馬車在學校門口緊急煞車，你正倚靠著的門不知怎地大開，讓你直接摔了個四腳朝天，一張臉滿是骯髒的塵土。

「我到底是得罪誰了啊......。」狼狽的摔下馬車的你，正要爬起來的時候，有一隻長著美麗銀色毛髮的狼爪拉了你一把，那是一位俊俏的狼人，他穿著一件赭紅色的軍服，你注意到他的階級，是一個上尉；他手中拎著一個對街高檔蛋糕店的紙袋，透出陣陣芬芳的氣味，嗅覺靈敏的你馬上就嗅出了那是蜂蜜蛋糕的味道。

「你還好吧？有沒有受傷？」他心疼地看著你，那對如太陽般耀眼的金黃瞳孔正視著你沾著沙土的臉頰，微揚的嘴角有著親情般的溫暖，讓你覺得不快的心情一掃而空。

「......。」你想要說些什麼話來應答，但他的笑容使你暫時忘卻了脣齒的使用方法。

「呵，對了，你匆匆忙忙來上課，一定忘了吃早餐了吧？呶，這個東西給你先塡塡肚子，老師有事先走了。」他抓起懷裡的那本戰術心理學課本，準備要站起身。

「老師的名字是......。」你受寵若驚，怯怯地問道。

「洛哈‧辛格。」他輕鬆地說道，就像天上漂浮的雲朵般輕鬆。

「第一天上課，加油嚕！」臨走前，洛哈笑著摸了摸你的頭，然後走進了校門內。

「洛哈‧辛格......。」你看著洛哈隨步伐搖曳的狼尾，心裡不知不覺地漾起了一波歡喜的漣漪。    
    




遲到半小時

    「完了完了......，才第一天就遲到了半小時」你嘴巴碎碎唸著，完全沒有注意到後頭有一個矮小的身影竟快速地逼近你，「碰！」的一聲，你們兩個撞在了一起，你眼冒金星地爬起來，發現對方是一名大概只有10幾歲出頭的虎人孩子，紅通通的眼珠像是稚嫩的小兔兒般，完全沒辦法跟他雄壯的獠牙相稱。
「唉呀，眼鏡、我的眼鏡！到哪裡去了？」這個孩子焦急地找著他的眼鏡，而你揉揉了腦袋，發現他的眼鏡正好端端地擱在你手上呢！
你看著他身上黑白相見的班斕花紋，好一個可愛的孩子阿，你想著。
「這是你的嗎？」好心的你把這只鑲著紅寶石的金絲眼鏡還給了他，他很市欣喜的接過了。
「謝謝你！呼...差點要當一整天的瞎子了的說....你是新生嗎？」他推了推眼鏡，疑惑地看著你。
「是的...請問你是那位老師.....。」你話才說到一半，你發現他衣服上正好寫著通 知單上的一個特別冗長的名字：史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯。
這個不過17、8歲的小孩子居然會是老師？你的一張嘴頓時張地老大，要把整顆拳頭放進去都不成問題。
「嗯？快去上課吧，我今天還要跟很多學生見面的說......遲到的就當掉好了。」他若有所思地低頭思考著，在抬起頭時，已不見你的身影。    
    



給有選修小史課的獸的選項

    「別當我啊！」在燦爛地陽光下，你淚奔著，卻不知道，你跑的其實是反方向......。
{後來史丁格教授原諒了你，幫你把缺席紀錄劃銷掉了，總算是度過一場虛驚......。}    
    



不撘馬車，遲到了兩個小時以上

    「哈阿.....既然都遲到了，乾脆隨處晃晃好了！」你把紮好的衣服拉出來，準備好好游歷這間全國知名的貴族學校時，有一個人快速地走過你身邊，這時你感覺腰間好像有什麼東西被拿走了，低頭一看，卻是自己的錢包被扒走了。

「借我一下，很快就還你！」你前頭的棕毛獅人開朗地喊道，他翠綠色的眼睛給你留下了一個深刻的印象-機車，你想向前追趕，一位熊人校工卻忽然拉住了你。

「不用追了，他是丁莫‧普雷先生，往好處想，你這學期的課，可以躺著上了。」校工拍了拍你的肩膀，一時間，你不知道到底是該哭，還是該笑......。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

嗚嗚....總算是完成了實驗性  :狐狸嚇到:  的第一篇文，第一次做這種文的在下，足足花了兩小時才把他搞定......{中間電腦還給在下當掉  :onion_06:   }
總之 請好好玩吧！{時間性選項是指準時、遲到五分、遲到半小時、和遲到兩小時以上這四項}也可以提供新的劇情走向喔  :狐狸爽到: 
威廉？他老人家出差了，下次才會回來。{謎之音：明明就是懶惰= =} 
下次見  :onion_11:

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

這是老師們的設定喔！其他沒看過的人名是原小說中的角色{應該是不會有機會登場吧.....}

尤金：{牛人，水牛，左眼瞎}
年齡：28 身高：260cm
體重：152kg 眼珠顏色：黑
毛色：灰 喜歡：黑色、酒、歌劇
厭惡：紅色、白色

赫特：{牛人，水牛，右眼瞎}
年齡：30 身高：259㎝
體重：156 ㎏眼珠顏色：黑
毛色：灰 喜歡：白色梔子花、劍
厭惡：雨、尤金

阿烏：{牛人，水牛}
年齡：29 身高：260㎝
體重：154㎏ 眼珠顏色：黑
毛色：灰 喜歡：肉、漂亮女人
厭惡：外族人、打雷

洛哈：（狼人，草原狼）
年齡：25 身高：172㎝
體重：53㎏ 眼珠顏色：金
毛色：銀 喜歡：甜食、歌劇、藍色
厭惡：紅色

阿丁{丁莫‧普雷}（獅人）
年齡：24身高：170㎝
體重：55㎏ 眼珠顏色：綠
毛色：棕 喜歡：錢
厭惡：吃虧

小史{史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯}（虎人，有戴眼鏡，西伯利亞虎）
年齡：17 身高：165㎝
體重：45㎏ 眼珠顏色：紅
毛色：白+黑條紋 喜歡：虧阿丁
厭惡：吃苦
{他的名字好長好長阿= =....作者以後會把他簡化成小史，請獸們也這樣叫他吧！}

烏伊努（虎人，西伯利亞虎）
年齡：18 身高：168㎝
體重：50㎏眼珠顏色：藍
毛色：白+棕條紋 喜歡：權力
厭惡：阻礙

米高樂（羊人，山羊）
年齡：25 身高：232㎝
體重：120㎏ 眼珠顏色：棕
毛色：象牙白 喜歡：美酒、藝術品
厭惡：贗品

海瑟（羊人，巨角羊）
年齡：70身高：175㎝
體重：50㎏眼珠顏色：琥珀
毛色：白 喜歡：煙、下棋
厭惡：不聽勸的孩子

威廉（羊人，巨角羊）
年齡：30身高：210㎝
體重：96㎏眼珠顏色：琥珀
毛色：白 喜歡：魔法、占星
厭惡：古板

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

注意！這是黑暗路線，想擁有光明生涯的獸們請勿選取此處！
─下午六點─
上了一天的課，你拖著疲累的身軀要回到宿舍，卻在宿舍前的噴水池前{長鬍老校長把它稱作靜思池}，看見一個寂寞的身影，他有著一對新月般的巨角、草食動物的臉型和帶穗的長尾，你知道他是位牛人，而且是位獨眼的牛人；他全身散發出一股濃重到幾乎要讓你窒息的壓迫感，黑，這位牛人給你的第一印像，就是黑，孤獨、寂靜的黑。 


有認識由金


「尤金老師，你在這裡做什麼？」你上前關心地問道。

「沒什麼......{你的名字}，你相信世界上的事物都有相對的兩面嗎？」尤金淡淡地問道。


不相信

    「......這樣啊......，太陽快下山了，你還是早點回宿舍吧！」尤金別過頭去，繼續沉思著。

你就這樣抱著滿肚子的疑問，回到了宿舍。    
    



相信

    「嗯......那如果我也有和平常相對的一面呢？」尤金又問道。

「痾......老師你在說什麼，我怎麼完全聽不懂？」你完全不知道這個瞎了左眼的牛人在說什麼，看著逐漸西下的殘陽，你想要先走一步，趕快到宿舍洗個熱水澡。

「如果你想要了解的話......就把我的眼罩拿下來吧！我也是前陣子才發現原來體內還有另一個和我相對的自己......。」顯然是不習慣一次說這麼多話，尤金表現的有些不自然。


不想

    「痾......尤金老師，我今天上了一天課，很累呀！可不可以先讓我.....？」你有點想掀開尤金的眼罩，但再最後一刻，你打了退堂鼓。

「這樣啊......。」尤金別過頭去，不再與你交談。




想

    「！」在掀開眼罩的瞬間，一道紅色的閃光從尤金的左眼裡竄出，你被那紅光一照便昏了過去，再醒過來時，發現自己全身赤裸地漂浮在一片血紅色的液體中，你想要掙扎，卻是連動一根手指頭也辦不到。

「這裡是哪裡？」你還在這麼想著的時候，有一顆詭異的巨大眼睛自你前方的紅液中緩緩浮起，那是一顆蜥蜴般爬蟲動物才會具有的妖異眼睛，它慢慢地睜
開，你感覺到一股前所未有的戰慄。

「這裡是你的靈魂深處，朕的名字是雷肯‧欽斯恩。」雖然眼睛沒有嘴巴，但你知道是它在跟你說話，用類似心靈法術的方式。

「你.....想做什麼？」你顫慄地問道。

「你不是想知道朕的存在嗎？現在朕已經讓你知道了，那當然要收取些代價！」話一說完，眼睛的瞳孔迸裂，從那深邃的黑暗中伸出數不清的白色手掌，掐緊了你的脖子！

過了許久......。

「嗚....呃......！」等你在醒來時，發現自己躺在房間的床上，外頭的月色美的令人驚恐。

「水......。」你看著床邊的水杯，想要喝些水。

奇怪的事發生了，在你想要喝水的同時，水杯居然緩緩地漂浮到你的面前，自己居然忽然有了隔空取物的本領？！

「這、這到底是？」你正訝異時，那令人不快的聲音又出現在你腦海中，雷肯‧欽斯恩。

「哈哈哈......{你的名字}，在朕的法力下，你已經具有了比其他獸更優秀的根基，只要你肯，在短時間內學習完所有強大法術對你來說是易如反掌的」

「為什麼要對我這麼好？」你問道。

「好？咱們不過是各取所需，朕吸去了你五分之一的生命力，讓你有些力量防身是當然的，好了，切記不要在其他人面前提起你會高階咒術的事情，朕可不希望你這枚棋子太早消失呢！哈哈哈......。」聲音消失了，留下你一個獸，獨自接受命運的殘酷.....。    
    












不認識尤金

    你不去理會他，平安地回到了宿舍。    
    

這是在第一節的自我介紹之後發生的事，還沒有正式上課喔！

----------


## a70701111

坐在馬車上，隨著馬匹的腳步聲，自己更清楚離這所學校不遠了。
從遠處就可以瞭望到雄偉到不像話的歷史建築物。
馬車停妥後，一隻帶有銀色毛皮，身材略微嬌小的狼獸人走下馬車，他的眼睛前面戴著一付小小的迷你眼鏡，脖子上圍了一條圍巾，眼睛略為翠綠色，最大的象徵，就是走到哪裡都會引人注目的長尾巴。這條尾巴比他的身高還要多一半出來，所以不論什麼時候，他抓著的衣物都會有一部分露出來。
拍拍身上的灰白色長袍，小步走向馬車後面，拿出一個極具重量的背包，用力拉下來……

『咚！』地板發出沉重的聲音，連馬伕都被這個聲音稍微嚇到。

「喂！你帶的東西會不會太多了阿？這所學校很多設備都已經幫學生準備好了說……」

「可是，我不大習慣跟人共用東西，所以只能這樣了。」那人推了推眼鏡，把沉重的包包背上。

「呃……請問一下……這裡有沒有實驗溫室？」

「實驗溫室……？喔……你說藥草園阿。你現在還沒有學生證明文件，我想也進不去吧。」馬伕回答了這個看起來像學生的人。

「好吧。不過還謝謝您，馬伕先生。」這個狼獸人恭敬的行了禮，就要走向面前的主要建築物。

「嘿……小弟，等一下，我都還不知道你叫什麼，修誰的課呢！」馬伕突然慌張的跳起來，對面前還沒遠的他說道……

他費了好大的勁，才把包包放下，轉過身來，往前鞠躬，並伸出剛剛沒注意到的ㄧ把銀製的長笛……

「我叫做，迪古特，請稱呼我的小名：小迪就可以了。」
「還有，我是修史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯教授的課，請您多多指教。」

說明完後，小迪往裡面走去，手上拿著魯爾維斯軍事專門學校的入學通知，帶著他所有的器具，還有書本，進入了這所學校的校區……

重點是，他不知道他走反方向阿……在好心的馬伕跑去提醒之後，他含著淚奔回原本的路。

過沒多久，就看到一個生長著許多綠色植物的建築物。

每一個綠色植物都非常茂盛，一點都不像是普通的藥草園，反而像是巨大的溫室裡所栽種的。這讓小迪更感興趣這位教授的課……

不過……他拿起一個黃銅製的懷錶……

「真糟糕，第一天報到就遲到五分鐘，希望教授不要生氣才好……」

小迪懷著忐忑不安的心情，背著巨大的背包，走進藥草園。
哪知道才進門，馬上一腳踩到身穿的長袍，在這個重要的課，摔個四腳朝天。
背包的書本器具摔落一地，連放在門口的盆栽都被他推到另外一個方向。
如此滑稽的進門方法，引起有修這門課的其他同學小小的吃笑。

看著面前突然出現的陰影，小迪知道，自己的笨拙又在一次闖禍了……

「沒想到……前途多難阿……」

雖然在心裡想著，他還是不敢直接說出來，收完物品後，安安靜靜的上完第一堂課，帶著不安心情回到宿舍。

小迪紀錄 之一 完

後記……
是不是這樣寫阿？
如果有不對的地方都可以跟在下說喔……

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

嗯 好！就是一個好字！只要再把學校的形象{貴族學校{炸}}加深些 至於上課的內容，就交給在下補完了！

----------


## 瀟湘

本獸也試試看…

[spacer]「我要借這幾本書!」狐獸人如是說，平靜的嗓音在富麗堂皇的圖書館內迴盪。

[spacer]說話的狐獸人有著一對不對稱的眼睛，鮮紅的右眼從他出生時便陪伴著他，湛藍色的左眼則是一次嚴重鍊金術意外的成果，銀白的長髮被他用一枚樸素的藍色戒指束起，垂至胸前。溫和的笑容配上樸素的衣著，除了有點半透明的身影外，沒什麼值得注意的

[spacer]身著黑斗篷的圖書館員嘆了口氣：「水雲，你不可以老是用靈魂脫體來移動！身體會壞掉的！」「幾分鐘而已，不會怎麼樣的！」水雲笑衿衿的回答：「而且我做了很多準備，不會有事的！」

[spacer]「最好是啦！」圖書館員一邊處理借書手續一邊不耐的說：「你眼睛可到現在還沒復原！」

水雲微微苦笑，抱起處理好的書籍便憑空消失了；同時間，某間小木屋地板上的狐獸人打了個哈欠醒來，他面前擺了張魯爾維斯軍事專門學校的入學通知。

「唔……加上這些就完成了。」水雲如是說，一邊伸手把懷中的書本放進一只象牙色帆布袋裡。「這樣學用品就準備完成了！不過……旅費還是不夠……傷腦筋，明天就開學了……」狐獸人苦惱著說了，雪白的尾巴在他身後東搖西擺；忽然尾巴垂了下來，狐獸人的聲音裡透著堅決：「就這麼辦！」

在一個光輝燦爛的午後，水雲踏步走進校園，然而他沒有影子，在泥濘上也不會留下足跡，因為他的身體會要七天後才會用相當省錢的辦法寄到。

「學校好大阿！不過教室在哪？」水雲有些苦惱，遠遠看到有個嬌小的身影走來，便向前詢問：「請問史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯教授的課在哪裡上？」

「在那裡……阿！」嬌小的虎獸人滿臉震驚的指向水雲的背後，微現呆滯的看著水雲身邊毫無陰影的人行地磚。「沒事的！」水雲伸手想撫摸虎獸人的頭，伸出的手卻輕輕鬆鬆的穿了過去。

「唉呀！我忘了我現在碰不到活著的東西……喂！你還好嗎？」作為回應，虎獸人嬌小的身軀迅速後仰，四平八穩的躺在地上。水雲苦笑了一下，往教室去了；沒注意到虎獸人胸口標有史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯的名牌，也不知道這位全學園最年幼的教授做了在忘川邊等船過渡到彼岸的夢……

這樣如何？
另外，角色的設定和我的人設略有出入，所以本獸另取新名(有聽古樂的就知道為何取水雲)
不知可不可以？

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 本獸也試試看…
> 
> [spacer]「我要借這幾本書!」狐獸人如是說，平靜的嗓音在富麗堂皇的圖書館內迴盪。
> 
> [spacer]說話的狐獸人有著一對不對稱的眼睛，鮮紅的右眼從他出生時便陪伴著他，湛藍色的左眼則是一次嚴重鍊金術意外的成果，銀白的長髮被他用一枚樸素的藍色戒指束起，垂至胸前。溫和的笑容配上樸素的衣著，除了有點半透明的身影外，沒什麼值得注意的
> 
> [spacer]身著黑斗篷的圖書館員嘆了口氣：「水雲，你不可以老是用靈魂脫體來移動！身體會壞掉的！」「幾分鐘而已，不會怎麼樣的！」水雲笑衿衿的回答：「而且我做了很多準備，不會有事的！」
> 
> [spacer]「最好是啦！」圖書館員一邊處理借書手續一邊不耐的說：「你眼睛可到現在還沒復原！」
> ...


唉呀....好毛好毛呀...你是怎麼知道小史怕鬼的呢?{難道你......？！}第一次看到鬼魂學生呢....真是越來越有趣了！小史應該是不會被嚇死的吧？

----------


## 瀟湘

> 唉呀....好毛好毛呀...你是怎麼知道小史怕鬼的呢?{難道你......？！}第一次看到鬼魂學生呢....真是越來越有趣了！小史應該是不會被嚇死的吧？


因為湊不出渡河用的三枚銅板被遣返了(笑)

還有水雲不是鬼,只是擅長讓靈魂脫離肉體繼續活動而已(不過也差不多了,肉體一但損壞到無法自我復原就真的當鬼了,按他的用法,快了......)

----------


## 瀟湘

是像這樣嗎?

全名：水雲‧聖傑耳門
種族：狐獸人
性別：雄
身高：171㎝（自從十六歲第一次靈魂脫體成功後就沒改過）
體重：57㎏（同上）
特徵：白髮雙色眼、束髮藍戒指
喜歡的事：閱讀、研究
討厭的事：跟理性不足的對象溝通
擅長：死靈法術、鍊金術、辯論
性情：冷靜、常識略顯不足
座右銘：無知不為過，自滿為過
欲選修的課程：小史教的醫藥學
家庭概述：其父淒風為一學者，曾化妝易容隱姓埋名周遊大陸求學，自稱於其中訪得真理、其母丹理為一鍊金術士，以製作萬靈藥為目標；兩人常相協出遊，四處探訪古文物。水雲入學時已失聯半年（水雲早習慣了）
入學緣由：水雲受其父母影響，性喜研究各種事物，十歲時對死靈法術產生興趣，十六歲第一次靈魂脫體成功後更是潛心研究；十七歲時遭遇瓶頸後決心加入軍旅，以便研究更多的死者與屍體。
入學資金來源：買賣古文物
入學年齡：三個月後滿十八
短期目標：當上軍醫
中期目標：成為巫妖
長期目標：通曉萬物之理
備註：1.藍戒指為淒風所贈，淒風有言：「有難時在無外人處戴上。」
[spacer=8] 2.對種族國家沒有認同感和歸屬感，常以過客的角度看事情

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

好像蠻好玩的
我也來玩玩好了
先給設定，自己觀點的描述和人設圖待會補上

全名：庫洛斯·C·A·維恩特納
種族：狼獸人 
性別：雄 
身高：185㎝ 
體重：63㎏ 
特徵：銀髮，右額有分界、呆毛，左臉的交叉傷痕，脖子上的半圓形黑色石頭項鏈，牙色大衣。
喜歡的事：閱讀、修理武器
討厭的事：和頑固的人溝通 
擅長：雙刀，暗殺術
性情：冷酷、完美的頭腦 
座右銘：用常識想想吧 
欲選修的課程：尤金的重兵器
家庭概述：孤兒，小時候村子被毀，遭福音協會[紫苑之家]收留。兩年前因自身[聖痕]的爆發毀了[紫苑之家]，被非政府組織[四階鈴響]收留，在短短兩年之間成爲了執行者，並被賦予[VII]的編號。
入學緣由：爲了讓自己更強
入學資金來源：地下世界的骯髒事
入學年齡：十九 
短期目標：以好成績畢業
中期目標：成爲上校
長期目標：廢除國家的貴族制度，讓貴族貧民和平共處

----------


## 囧的閒狼

唔..來貼貼看XD
寫的時候有點腦殘,
有什麼錯誤或怪怪的地方請說XD
本獸會萬分感謝的XD
-----------------------
“唧唧唧唧唧~天亮了~”不知從哪發出的聲音說了這一句話
而聽到了這一句話,原本還在床上的狼人瞬間跳了起來..

那隻狼人抱怨:阿爾斯你真壞心眼,馬車都快來了你才叫我起床
而在他口袋裡的項鍊卻回答:嗚呼呼~這樣才有趣阿!你說是不是,我的小閒狼~
‘一點都不有趣”閒狼說完這一句話,就馬上跑去換衣服了

幾分鐘後閒狼把事情都做完了,而馬車也到了
他說:我要去上學了喔!掰掰~阿爾斯~
而阿爾斯也回答:掰掰~小閒狼ˇ

雖然,閒狼知道那條項鍊-阿爾斯,是他雙親死後唯一留下來的家人
可是,他卻不會隨意的帶在身上..而是把他放在家裡
因為,阿爾斯就是殺死他雙親的”凶器”..(這裡好像有被歡樂到XD
(難道阿爾斯是奈葉的旭日之心嗎?XD

閒狼上馬車後..便開始睡覺了..

他夢到一隻羊人,一隻眼睛是琥珀色的羊人,
那隻羊人捏了一下閒狼的臉..
然後,羊人對閒狼做了嗶~(我懶的想囧,所以請讀者腦內補完XD)的事.

“這位先生,學校到了喔!”這一句話,驚醒了在作惡夢的閒狼..
閒狼醒來後,很感謝的向馬伕道歉(?)
便下了馬車..

此時,在閒狼眼前的建築物,是一所古老卻雄偉的學校
看到了這所學校,閒狼呆掉了,並且在校門口前傻笑
突然,有人拍了他的背一下..
閒狼看到了…

---------------
項鍊阿爾斯在這之後可能永遠不會出現了
讓我們為他默哀0.1秒XD
這樣寫"應該"能減少作者的痛苦(?)吧(被巴
假如造成了麻煩還請見諒-   -..
沒關係,不管這篇有沒有失敗,我還是會支持你的XD(燦笑

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

注意！這篇文可能會引起爭議，在看之前，請先閱讀白袍狐仙大大的回覆！
洛哈篇
─上午九點，練武場─

今天是你第一次上洛哈‧辛格的課，第一節是戰鬥技巧指導，你來到了練武場，在這塊大理石建造而成的擂台，你和所有選修洛哈的課的學生們都打著赤膊在暖身，其他的學生都在嘻笑玩鬧，比較著彼此的身材.....。


跟他們一起玩

    年輕氣盛的你，受不了誘惑，跑去跟同學玩在一塊，就在你玩的正高興的時候，一位打著赤膊的銀毛狼人走了近來，他長著一身美麗的銀毛，毛的長度不長，他精壯的肌肉在你眼前一覽無遺：他的臉色很和善，金黃色的瞳孔就像太陽一樣，溫暖的視線讓你覺得他是個友善的人。

「咦？你也是新來的嗎？你的身體還滿壯的嘛~。」你半開玩笑的捏了那狼人的胸肌一下，很結實、很有彈性，是一塊兼顧吹彈可破的彈性和剛猛雄健的硬度的上等肌肉，你很是驚訝這個精瘦的傢伙會有如此的體格。
「哪裡，你也不賴啊！哈哈.....。」他對你這麼笑著，接著，宛如過了一世紀般，你看見他從容地走向老師站的位置，這一瞬間，你知道你慘了。
「呵呵，剛剛在那邊玩的那幾個，很閒嘛？給我繞著這裡跑50圈，誰敢中途休息，所有人一起倒大霉！」年輕狼人大聲罵道，在你出發之前，他金黃的狼眼狠狠的瞪著你，你自動的立正站好。
「嗯嗯......。體格不錯嘛？不好好鍛鍊怎麼行呢？你！再加20圈！」這片地的周長少說也有5、6百公尺，你，徹底的呆住了......。    
    



乖乖的做暖身

    你不理會那些血氣方剛的小夥子，安安靜靜的做著暖身操，沒多久，一位打著赤膊的銀毛狼人走了近來，他長著一身美麗的銀毛，毛的長度不長，他精壯的肌肉在你眼前一覽無遺：他的臉色很和善，金黃色的瞳孔就像太陽一樣，溫暖的視線讓你覺得他是個友善的人。

「呵呵，剛剛在那邊玩的那幾個，很閒嘛？給我繞著這裡跑50圈，誰敢中途休息，所有人一起倒大霉！」他大聲地對著那些調皮的傢伙罵道，你心中有些慶幸：還好剛剛沒一起瘋！

在訓斥完那個特別調皮的學生之後，他轉身面對你們，微笑的他，露出了一口潔白的牙齒，帥氣的笑容讓你完全沒辦法把他跟剛剛那個冷血教練聯想在一起。

「各位同學好，我是你們的老師，洛哈‧辛格，這學期就請大家多多指教了，來！我們第一節上的是基礎戰鬥技巧，使出你們的全力來跟老師對打吧。」    
    



開始上課


挑釁他
「.....這傢伙這麼弱不禁風，大概撐不過我三拳吧！」你看著他瘦巴巴的身材，忍不住這麼說著。

「哦？那邊那個，就你先開始，過來！」似乎是聽見了，洛哈叫你上前，跟他對打。

「是......看我怎麼解決你！」你還在這麼想的時候，他忽然一腳掃在你小腿肚上！

「和人打鬥時，最忌心有不專、下盤不穩！」他大聲地喝道。

「可惡！」怒極的你，一記猛拳往洛哈頭部招呼過去，在快擊中的瞬間，他低下了頭，遊刃有餘的閃過了你的攻擊。

「攻擊時，最忌動作過大，導致門戶洞開！」你意識到自己的肋骨現在完全楚於沒有防備的狀況下，但是已經來不及了！蘊含巨大力量的細瘦狼拳已經狠狠地在你身上印下了一記痛苦的印記，你起了殺意，手中[你會的法術]已經發動，準備還以顏色！

「！」在[你的法術效果]發生之前，洛哈右手掌忽然出現一道藍光，[你的攻擊]居然失效了！

「不要以為敵人會給你機會詠唱咒文！」在你還在驚訝之際，洛哈的狼腳重重地砸在你頭上，是一記完美的踵落！

「嗚......。」你五體投地，軟倒在地板上，後悔自己的莽撞......。

不挑釁
「.....這傢伙這麼弱不禁風，大概撐不過我三拳吧！」有獸這麼說著。
「哦？那邊那個，就你先開始，過來！」似乎是聽見了，洛哈叫那隻獸上前，接下來，你聽到「碰!碰!碰!」三聲連響，那隻狂妄的獸被打倒在地。
「......！」你看著這個老師精湛的技巧，知道自己的選擇，是正確的。    
    

在結束長達三個小時的練習之後，你看見洛哈正在跟一位藍髮的狼人學生說話，你沒去多加注意，懷抱一身的疲累和充實，你開始盤算著今天下午的空閒時光該怎麼度過......。{那位同學請跟在下聯絡，你的RP可能有必須和寫部分}

----------


## 影曲

我把人物設定好了^^


全名：影曲‧羅萊塔

種族：青年虎人
性別：雄 
身高：175公分
體重：55公斤
特徵：毛色接近白色的銀,肌肉小壯但不粗俗,不會老化的身體
喜歡的事：到處玩,讓別人摸頭(這是重點)
討厭的事：看著人們老化
擅長：控制魔法(細線控制傀儡那種),心理破壞
性情：抱著好玩的心情做任何事
座右銘：當人生走到盡頭,就該把燈火交給下一個年輕人
欲選修的課程：洛哈的 戰術心理應用
家庭概述：清醒時就已經維持著17歲的身體,大概是睡了幾個世紀,
入學緣由：讓自己更親近於人
入學資金來源：學校裡打工
入學年齡：身體17  實際不明
短期目標：先找地方住(不知道有宿舍嗎-.-)
中期目標：學校裡師生混熟
長期目標：修練"究極"控制魔法

------------------------
我覺得座右銘對人來說很重要,所以用紅字^w^

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

小説趕好了，請過目

輕輕顛簸的馬車正在寂靜且陰暗的林道中前進。
我坐在馬車邊靠著窗口，不經意的望著從樹葉中透出的光渾。
馬車駛出林道，一陣耀眼的光芒照來——

魯爾維斯軍事專門學校映入了我的眼簾。
今天，是新學期的第一天。
也是我入校的第一天。

時間差不多呢，不會太早也沒有遲到。
走進校門，正在向著如何給老師留下好印象的時候——

一陣撞擊差點就把我撞翻天。
是誰啊，怎麽這麽不小心？

轉過頭望著那傢伙，一對新月般的巨角，草食動物的臉型，是一個牛獸人。
臉上的眼罩大刺刺的橫挂在臉上，真是有夠搶眼的。

他生氣的盯了我一眼。
濃重的壓迫感立即向我襲來。
哼，這傢伙，很強。

不過還是給他留下個好印象吧。
「……老師好。」
禮貌的招呼加上標準的30度鞠躬。

「…………」
他看也不看我一眼，開始往學校裏面走。

這傢伙，太囂張了吧！？
明明是自己走過來撞人的……

忽然，他停下了腳步。
「……要繼續保持。」
丟下這句冷淡的話過後，他推開門進入了學校。

耶？
難道剛才是在考驗我的禮貌嗎？
懷著不確定的心情，我快步走向學校。

「卡」
嗯，我踏到什麽了嗎？
往下看，是一支鉛筆。
撿起來一看，發現上面寫著:「求知欲與責任心，是通往成功的基石。」
轉向另一面看看
「尤金·巴菲斯」
「……」
聽著他逐漸遠去的地蹄聲，我的心湖也發起了漣漪。

***************

第一天的課堂已經告一段落。
在夕陽的映照下，我慢步走囘宿舍……
可是，在宿舍的噴水池前，出現了一個寂寞的身影。

「尤金老師，你在這裡做什麽？」
「啊，是庫洛斯啊。不，沒什麽……」

好冷淡呢……不知道有沒有共通的話題……
啊，對了，他的鉛筆。

「早上我撿到了這個，這是你的吧？」
「原來在你這裡啊。謝了，我找了很久了。」
簡短的道謝。
然後又是尷尬的沉默。
嗯……要找一些話題才行……

「對了，庫洛斯，你相信世界上的事物都有相對的兩面嗎？」
「咦？」
先打開話題的，竟然是他。
而且竟然還是這種深奧的話題。

「我相信。」
我這麽回答著。
畢竟這個答案，我是再了解不過的了。
「嗯……那如果我也有和平常相對的一面呢？」
他說什麽啊……我完全聼不懂……
看到了我臉上困惑的表情，他説道：
「光用說得很難表現……如果你想要了解的話……就把我的眼罩拿下來吧！我也是前陣子才發現原來體內還有另一個和我相對的自己……」
他……怎麽了？
很少見他一次說那麽多話，不會是發生什麽事了吧？
他臉上露出的奇怪表情，勾起了我的好奇心。
「嗯……」
内心在掙扎著。
好奇心在推動著我，同時戒心又在阻止我的前進。

「嗯嗯嗯……」
經過一番掙扎，好奇心獲勝了。
我慢慢的揭開了他的眼罩。

「!」
一陣紅色的閃光從他的眼中竄出。
在猛烈的光芒下，我感覺到知覺逐漸離我遠去……

我慢慢的醒了過來。
「嗯……這裡是…………啊！？」
我發現自己全身赤裸的躺在一片血紅色的汪洋中。
「這裡是……」
試著移動身體，卻發現已經沒了知覺。
思緒不停的在掙扎，但是身體就是不爲所動。
可惡……究竟是怎麽一回事……

身邊的血海開始泛起了漣漪。
一個巨大的眼睛開始慢慢的浮了起來。

他慢慢的睜開了。
出現在我眼前的是猶如爬蟲類的直綫瞳孔。
前所未有的戰慄迅速竄遍全身。

「這裡是你的靈魂深處，朕的名字是雷肯·欽斯恩。」
他仿佛回答我的問題一般答道。
身體還在不由自主地顫抖著。
我吞了口口水，強作冷靜地問出了這個問題。
「……………………你的目的是？」

「你不是想知道朕的存在嗎？現在朕已經讓你知道了，那當然要收取些代價！」
眼睛的瞳孔忽然迸裂，伸出了無數只白色的手掌，掐進了我的脖子！

「!!!」
我醒了過來，發現自己躺在宿舍的床上。
窗口是打開的。窗外透進的月光一層白霜一樣灑在地上。

「水…………」
喉嚨傳來不舒服的熾熱感。
我看著床邊的水杯，正準備下床拿水——

驚奇的一看，發現水杯在我面前輕輕的漂浮著。
這是……！？

「哈哈哈…………庫洛斯，在朕的法力下，你已經具有了比其他獸更優秀的根基，只要你肯，在短時間內學習完所有強大法術對你來說是易如反掌的。」
 是你……！

我深呼吸，讓自己冷靜下來。
當心靈恢復平靜后，我問道：
「你爲什麽對我這麽好？」
「我對你好？你什麽地方誤會了吧。」
嗯？這話什麽意思？
「咱們只不過是各求所需。朕吸去了你五分之一的生命力，讓你有些力量防身是當然的，好了，切記不要在其他人面前提起你會高階咒術的事情，朕可不希望你這枚棋子太早消失呢！哈哈哈…………」
奸笑聲在我腦中不斷的徘徊著。
不可能，難道就這樣……？
開玩笑吧…………？


「告訴我這不是真的啊!!!」
我朝窗外大喊。
在窗臺上休息的烏鴉展開了翅膀，仿佛嘲笑我一般，呀呀的叫著飛走了。
只留下了黑色的羽毛，無聲的落在地上。

----------


## 瀟湘

給影曲:



> 特徵：毛色接近白色的銀,肌肉小壯但不粗俗,不會老化的身體
> 家庭概述：清醒時就已經維持著17歲的身體,大概是睡了幾個世紀,


唔...有種和水雲很容易有劇情的感覺...

一邊是冀望不死以便有無盡的時間研究森羅萬象的學者
一邊是擁抱不老在悠久的時間裏四處漫遊的逍遙客

你覺得呢?

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

> 小説趕好了，請過目
> 
> 輕輕顛簸的馬車正在寂靜且陰暗的林道中前進。
> 我坐在馬車邊靠著窗口，不經意的望著從樹葉中透出的光渾。
> 馬車駛出林道，一陣耀眼的光芒照來——
> 
> 魯爾維斯軍事專門學校映入了我的眼簾。
> 今天，是新學期的第一天。
> 也是我入校的第一天。
> ...


真是不得不打上一個GJ啊!已經完全的把在下的拙作進化了呢!{因為是提供題目的關係，在下的主RP缺乏感情，這部分就要完全仰賴各位的子RP來補完了!}在下可得好好學習才行!{做筆記}在此做一更正：子RP的主角就是你自己，請各位在學校進行屬於自己的 虛擬獸生

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

XD實在太過講了

我只是用了galgame慣例的文法來寫而已XDD

----------


## 好喝的茶

原來今天是入學截止日，我要快點打自己的RP出來QQ



　　黃昏，橙紅的大蛋黃掛在天空，染出一片橙霞。

　　魯爾維斯軍事專門學校正值放學時間，學生魚貫離開校舍。突然，有個東西吸引了學生們的注意。

　　那是一個小白狼造型的布娃娃。它的前肢捧著一杯熱茶，茶杯上刻著「好喝的茶」四個字。它坐在一個飄浮的齒輪在學校門口徘徊。

　　一位身形巨大，有著新月一般的雙角的獨眼牛人走出校門，布娃娃馬上上前攔住他。

　　「尤金是嗎？我是來辦入學手續。」布娃娃手上的茶杯說。

　　「入學已經截止了。」尤金對於它毫不禮貌的語氣感到不快，冷冷回了一句便離開了，只是他馬上察覺有不妥，把頭轉回來。

　　剛剛是茶杯在跟他說話？

　　「不是說今天下午六時前截止嗎？」聲音仍是從茶杯中發出。

　　「……」尤金看了看茶杯，指指快要下山的太陽。

　　白狼布娃娃的左手不知道什麼時候冒出了一塊錶，上面寫著「6:30AM」。

　　「唉呀，原來我把AM和PM調亂了。」

　　「……這種事，應該去看看天空。」尤金似乎不滿於這種失誤。

　　「算吧，我去跟學校的人談談看。」白狼布娃娃一轉身，變回一個狼人，坐著飛天齒輪進去。

　　『原來是魔法。』尤金心想。「喂。」他叫停眼前的……好喝的茶。

　　「嗯？」

　　「學校內不准使用交通工具。」尤金說，尤其是會飛天的齒輪這種奇怪的東西。

　　「……」好喝的茶跳下齒輪，用走的進去校門。



　　「管你的，白痴。」才剛進入校門，好喝的茶又跳上齒輪，用飛的進入校務處。



　　劈哩啪啦……啷噹……哩啦叮啦。尤金才沒走幾步，就聽到學校傳來陣陣響聲，他決定回去看看。

　　「你這混蛋是不讓我入學是不是！」

　　大群學生從校務處逃出來。偌大莊嚴的校務處中，正在櫃台當值的狼獸人被不明物體綑成一團，左眼被馬桶通給吸住，眼淚都流出來了。

　　好喝的茶全身的毛髮變成火紅，他正灌著熱茶到當值狼人的口中，把他的嘴唇燙成兩塊大紅瓣。

　　「真是固執，乾脆肢解掉用來下茶算了。」好喝的茶的左手一揮，一把電鋸憑空出現在他手中。「放輕鬆好了，我會儘量讓你承受最大的痛苦的。」好喝的茶的語氣透出冰冷的殺氣。

　　「你在幹什麼？給我停手。」尤金正要走上前，卻撞上了透明的牆——結界。

　　「因為他拒絕我的入學申請，所以他要死掉。」好喝的茶說著他自以為是的邏輯。

　　「你知道這樣做是謀殺嗎？」尤金正準備用暴力強行打破結界。



　　「讓他入學，尤金。」雷肯．欽斯恩的聲音傳進尤金的腦海中。

　　「原因。」

　　「他擁有很高的魔法潛質，經過朕的教導，將來一定有一番作為。」

　　「就是嘛。我入學就是為了跟雷肯先生學習的。」好喝的茶的聲音竟也傳到尤金的腦海。

　　「居然能進入他人的心靈對話，有趣！這個學生朕要定了。」



　　「就這麼辦吧。我叫好喝的茶，『多多指教』喔。」好喝的茶的毛皮褪回原來的白色。「順便把他『處理』掉好了。」好喝的茶望著已經被嚇至昏迷的當值狼人學生。

　　「百大禁忌謎物之四十，忘憂鎚！」尤金還沒來得及阻止，好喝的茶的右手已多了一個滿是尖刺的黑色流星鎚，並對準那狼人的額頭砸下去。

　　「忘記剛才在五分鐘內發生的所有事！」好喝的茶在鎚砸下去的同時喊著，那狼人很安詳地睡去了。

　　「放心，他沒有事啦。這個是傳說中的禁忌謎物『忘憂鎚』，只要砸到目標的腦袋上，同時說出要他忘記的事，那麼他一覺醒來就會把它給忘掉哩。」好喝的茶旋轉著帶著幾滴腦汁的忘憂鎚，沾沾自喜地說著。「而且砸下去的時候還會刺激腦部運作，加速新陳代謝，可說越砸越聰明，比吃黑加侖子還好哩！」

　　「只是後遺症是會腦出血，可能變成植物人就是……」好喝的茶小聲唸著。

　　謎一般的學生，好喝的茶，登場。

_____________________________________________________________


嗯，走歡樂惡搞路線真好玩。
今後會好好「對待」同學的，請多多指教啦(燦笑)。

下一次的目標，他的名字好像叫做……迪洛斯？
(被毆XD)

----------


## 好喝的茶

是了，設定打好嚕(笑)。



真名︰席因．弗斯波
匿稱︰好喝的茶
性別︰雄性
種族︰青年狼人
身高︰173cm
體重︰54kg
特徵︰坐在飛天齒輪，手中總是捧著一杯熱茶。當有憤怒、亢奮等激動情緒時，毛皮會變為火紅色。

喜歡的事︰惡作劇(有可能會死人那種)、喝茶
討厭的事︰麻煩、正經的事、直呼他的真名
擅長︰中等魔法、百大禁忌謎物(？)
性情︰抱著好玩的心情去作弄他人，即使出人命也沒所謂。
座右銘︰「放輕鬆好了，我會讓你受到最大的痛苦的」
選修課程︰雷肯的高階魔法

家庭概述︰聽說他來自火星
入學綠由︰純粹好玩、順便搞垮學校(？)
入學資金來源︰羊毛出自羊身上，當然是搶同學的。
入學年齡︰14

短期目標︰搞垮學校！
中期目標︰搞垮整個國家！
長期目標︰毀滅地球！
(謎︰喂喂……)



以上，很該死的人設XD
我是走反派路線，專門跟老師、同學作對(笑)。
有反派，故事才好玩嘛XD(被毆)

----------


## M.S.Keith

一定要交人物簡介嗎....(虛脫)

----------


## M.S.Keith

話說我的路線起點應該都比其他人早(汗
算了 已經寫出來了OYZ
因為這是之前共同討論出來的文~所以在字句琢磨上比較沒有這麼突出...
加減看看吧ˊ口ˋ""

=========================

事情，要追溯回開學的幾天前。
宸坐在學校的客廳中。
『因為第一次來….結果太早報到了…..』
魯爾維斯軍事專門學校。
一所為了培養未來軍官的菁英學園。
這是，身為外民遺族的宸無法想像的地方。
也因此，他的腦筋在最重要的部分打了個死結。
他忘記了該何時報到。
『學校….嗎？』
這是他第一次到學校。
或者，換句話說，他第一次願意光明正大踏進人群中。
過去，他的族民們一直過著離群索居的生活；與鳥獸同群、飲山泉、獵野禽，等等快意的閒適生活。
不過，這是過去式了。
甩了甩頭，宸試圖去想別的事情。
『不知道我的老師是怎麼樣的人…..』

洛哈‧辛格，魯爾維斯軍事專門學校高階近身搏擊術暨短兵器教師。
其實照宸的情形，他若選擇弓弩或者魔法類型的研修也無不可，或者該說，選這些才是符合自己能力的科目。

『近身搏擊』，這四個字與宸的戰鬥風格完全搭不上線。

因為他是個暗殺者。

───奉『一擊必殺』為圭臬，恣意飛揚在血雨之中的暗殺者，怎麼想也不會讓敵人有短兵交接的機會。
不過，宸還是選了。
是因為洛哈。
他在這個名字中，感覺到了一點，與自己很相像的味道。
『………』

宸低著頭，看著桌上擺置的紅茶。
涼了，沒有溫度了。
就像曾經的他一樣。

＊＊

門外。

狼人管家，克達‧連恩正在迎接一位教師。
『原來你一直都在阿。』
他說。
而他面對的，正是洛哈‧辛格。
『哈哈，我來看看新學生長什麼樣子阿。』
洛哈這麼說道。
推開了那扇門，洛哈瞥見了已經站起的藍髮狼人。
『初次見面，我是洛哈‧辛格，以後叫我洛哈就可以了，你叫什麼名字呢？』
洛哈問，臉上掛著如陽光般燦爛的微笑。
宸則在相較之下顯的有點怯弱。
『我….我叫宸，老師。』
『辰，星辰的辰嗎？真是少見的名字。』
洛哈用右手輕撫著嘴吧，笑著說道。
『不，上頭還有個部首。』
宸寫給洛哈看。
『宸？那你是從北方來的吧？』
『是的，老師。』
宸必恭必敬地回答。
『不用那麼緊張嘛….來，要吃糖果嗎？』銀灰色狼人從口袋中取出一顆大概有小指頭大小的黑色圓球。
宸卻不知為何突然羞紅了臉頰。
『怎麼了？臉忽然這麼紅？』洛哈用手背摸了摸宸的左臉頰。
洛哈的毛髮很滑順，上頭還有一股淡淡滴子羅蘭香氣，讓宸的心靈安穩了下來。
『不…沒事。』藍髮狼人接下了洛哈手中的糖果。
老師不清楚我族的習俗也是應該的，宸如此在內心裡想著。
糖果看起來很黑，甚至有些黏手，但宸似乎毫不介意般地放入口中吞下。
『好吃嗎，這可是潘脫維亞新進的黑糖喔。』
洛哈十分得意地說道。
『唔恩….有一點苦。』宸報以羞赧一笑。
『苦味？』洛哈看起來相當震驚。『阿….一定又是阿丁那小毛頭又唬我。我就覺得奇怪，他們新進的不是龜苓膏糖嗎？』
『阿阿，老師別生氣….我沒關係啦。』
此時的宸看起來相當慌張。
『呵呵... 克達！』
洛哈對在外頭的管家叫道。
『什麼事，洛哈老師？』
『我這個學生表現不錯，學期成績先加個5分好了！』洛哈說完便摸了摸宸的頭。
『阿阿...老..老師...』. 藍髮狼人顯得有點受寵若驚。
『嗯... 這是你應得的，別的學生都還在放假呢。』
『阿...恩恩...』
宸顯得有點害羞的回應。
『嗯？』
洛哈微笑看著眼前的狼人青年
『老師...可以請你伸出手來嗎....？』
嗯，有受必得要給予，我也要回應老師的厚愛才行…..

『好啊？』從那銀色毛髮上，洛哈的爪子閃耀著亮眼的光芒。
宸握住跟自己比較顯得寬大的手掌，畫出了一個特殊的符號，口中同時低誦著某種歌聲
『宸，你想做什麼？』洛哈問，語氣出乎意料的平靜。
『這個是送給老師的禮物，是護身符喔。』
宸的語氣顯得有點得意。
『你會法術？』洛哈看著方才宸握住的手掌，『真是獨特阿...』
『老...老師不喜歡嗎....? 』宸驚慌的問道。
『不會不會....老師很感謝你呢』
『恩恩。』
因感受到了對方的感謝之意而相當高興，尾巴也小幅度的左右擺動著。
洛哈開心地說著，接著解下了胸前的第2顆紐扣，宸則歪著頭看著洛哈的舉動。
『這送紐扣是這學校的風俗之一。』
宸點頭表示了解，謹慎的接下洛哈遞過來的鈕扣。
『哈哈，每年的主神誕辰，學校內都會舉辦這種活動，每個人可以把紐扣送給自己有好感的人；老師本來是要送你布娃娃的，可是剛剛在路上被人偷走了….』
『謝謝老師....』
宸低下了頭，故意不讓老師看到自己紅透的臉頰
『嗯？在想什麼？』
『沒、沒事.....老師的釦子對我來說也一樣珍貴喔。』宸微笑。
『呵呵.....』洛哈又拿出了一顆白色糖果嚼著。
真是可愛的學生，洛哈想著。
宸則打從心底高興，接下來陪伴著自己的是這位老師。但他不敢說出口。

他們第一次的相遇，就在溫暖的晨光中….


*於是，演奏家已經到齊了。
久等了，各位觀眾們。
決定彼此命運的交響曲，此刻即開始演奏……*

----------


## Triumph

名稱︰崔斯特．布羅華爾
性別︰雄性 
種族︰獅鷹獸
身高︰207cm(站立時) 135cm(四肢並用時)
體重︰不明 
特徵︰瞼上刻有金色符文，因生為布羅華爾家，與普通獅鷹獸不同，頭部為白色的硬甲，擁有銀色的翅膀。

喜歡的事︰魔法、力量、權力、統治、閱讀
討厭的事︰不便透露
性情︰認真、有耐性、善於籠絡人心
擅長：符文附加魔法、元素魔法、正學習結界魔法。
座右銘︰「太天真了。」
選修課程︰其本上：全部 

家庭概述︰不詳
入學緣由：偵查
入學資金來源︰家族
入學年齡︰獅鷹獸年齡12歲（約獸人年齡50歲）

短期目標︰完成偵查報告
中期目標︰成功挑戰校內所有老師
長期目標︰繼承父業、尋找通往阿爾哈紮德的道路


註：簡單來說，就是類似龍王的獅鷹獸，因為這個形象比奇幻小說裹的更適合作獸人，當然一些細節不同啦～

我是走認真風的～因為uniform test的關係會在３／１１才會動筆寫，而且要先把自己拖搞的第五章弄好……應該會以插班生的形象出現～．～

----------


## 影曲

第一天的報到似乎早到了
望著也先來的學生們『來到了有趣的地方呢…!!』
羅萊塔站在校門口觀望,望著形形色色的獸
開始呈現"發呆"的狀態
偶然聽到的聲音打斷了他胡思亂
『老師初次見面...』
『嗯...很高興你來...歡迎...』

『對了我也是來"上學"的...先來去找老師大大吧…聽說是個狼人名叫”洛哈”…』(小孩子的語氣)

朝著校門內跑去。。。。
東跑跑西跑跑,小小的腦袋很快記起了地理位置
再迴廊中亂竄…突然停下腳步,剛好碰到兩名狼人,藍髮的剛好打完招呼離開了
第六感的直覺,馬上叫到『哈洛老師大大…您好!!』
『唷…原來新來的學生這麼多呀…(大大?!)』哈洛回頭望向這裡
『哇阿…!!』羅萊塔跑向前,直接撲倒 (YA~)
『嘿嘿…老師出次見面…我是影曲‧羅萊塔…』嬌小的身軀再加上幼稚的個性常讓人以為他還是小孩子
『好啦我知道了…可以先讓嗎...不然我要窒息了…』被羅萊塔直接坐在肚子上喘不過氣來
『老師…您今年”幾歲”…有沒有結婚…聽說你很擅長心理戰..啊剛剛那位也是學生嗎…??』小小的嘴裡吐出一堆疑問
『我啊…剛滿25歲…這是老師私人秘密…沒錯我是”專門”的老師呀…恩..剛剛的也是新來的學生…叫做” 宸”…對了…我真的快窒息了快下來…』聽完這一大串的回答,羅萊塔從洛哈身上跳下,正好差點沒踩到掉在底板的文件
『啊..糟糕…文件灑了一地…』哈洛突然叫道,看著等等要交出去的文件散落依地
『老師對不起…我馬上幫您收好…』說完後手指微動了ㄧ下,文件突然像活過來一般的全部跑回哈洛手上
『你會魔法了嗎…真厲害…』哈洛笑著(天阿…這一笑亂帥一把的)
『…….』(停頓三秒後)『啊…失禮了』快速的跑走
『呵呵…也是有很活潑的新學生呢…!!』
『這是…細線?』哈洛突然發現
文件上殘留著一點點的線頭(真不愧是老師觀察例驚人)
哈洛這時察覺到班上來了個淘氣又孩子氣的神秘新生~


第一次寫"文章" 好像太短些 可能不順暢 還請幫忙檢查"錯字"  :狐狸哭:  
這一篇接了樓上大大"宸"的文...如果大大不喜歡的話要說ㄒ^ㄒ
(因為想說同校...所以來個奇遇記)
還要先抱歉我家羅萊塔先撲了哈洛大大  :狐狸裝鬼:

----------


## 劍痞

「在此呈上履歷。」（身體微傾奉上）

全名：Champi.Frederica
種族：狼獸人。
性別：雄。
身高：176㎝。
體重：64㎏。

特徵：及肩馬尾、左眼角勾型圖樣。
喜歡的事：閱讀、創作、探索心靈方面。
討厭的事：言語暴力。
擅長：胡思亂想、冷門低下工作。

性情：健忘、節儉、對某方面事情有著異樣堅持。
座右銘：活著，就是希望。


家庭概述：
　平凡的出生、平凡的家庭，雙親皆為爭取獸人與人類的平等而奔走。
　父親在一次意外中下落不明；母親則在劍十四歲時提早給予「獨立印記」，交付全名與足以維持學業至十八歲的財產後，獨自進行過去的工作。
　兩人偶爾魚雁往返，雖說數度詢問居所，母親卻總是避開這方面的問題。

入學緣由：
　為追逐母親，最好的方法莫過於從事相同行業。
　要在交談中無往不利，首先必須了解對方的想法，一來便於溝通，二來較易掌握對方心態。
　可是，由於找不到合適的學校，又擠入了這道窄門，正好有門學科稱作「戰術心理學」，於是基於退而求其次的心態，入學就讀。

欲選修的課程：主修戰術心理學，其餘……多多益善。 


資金來源：校方全額支出，未支援的其餘雜項由微薄稿費支撐。

入學年齡：半年後滿十八。

短期目標：完成學業。
中期目標：能完整透析他人心理。
長期目標：母親。

備註：
　英文發音極差，對陌生人講十句中，有六句對方會呈現完全疑惑反應，甚至連全名都是用抄寫記下，只知自身名為劍痞。
　同理，連母親住處位址也是用……模仿。

「先生。」
「其實，從很久以前劍某我就有種異樣的……預感。」（咦）

「不知道是否為一般的錯覺？」（思考）「你對此有何看法呢……」

「Loha.Singer教授？還是說……校長？」（笑）

----------


## 影曲

新生報到完,似乎就是ㄧ天的休息時間
我走會到了大們口嘆氣『哀…今天要睡哪裡呢…』
我獨自在大街上漫遊尋找今天的”床”
‧‧‧‧夜晚來臨‧‧‧‧
洛哈上完了今天的課程,準備回家去了
回家的路上,經過了一座精美的僑,突然發現喬底下有一搓黑影
好奇心的他往橋底下走去….
『啊…你不是…』洛哈驚訝
『老師….』我張開眼睛後看見了洛哈老師,之後又昏睡過去了
當我再醒來時…已經躺在上了『這裡是…』
『這裡是學校的宿舍…』洛哈走進來
『來…先吃先東西吧…你啊…一整天餓肚子了吧…』洛哈把手上端著的盤子放在我的身上
『看你…早上還那麼活潑…現在怎麼這副蠢樣…』
『我剛來這個城市又沒有這裡的貨幣…所以啦!』我傻傻的笑著,開始吃起了東西
『你的經濟有問題怎麼不跟我說呢…』洛哈擔心的問
『我不習慣別人幫助我麻…而且對象又是…』我不知道為什麼突然害羞了起來
『好了今天就先睡這裡吧…明天還有武術練習課程呢…真是擔心你…』
『恩謝謝…錢…』
『我在幫你找個地方打工吧…今天就當老師我免費幫助你吧…』洛哈又再次發出一擊無差別的微笑,轟ㄧ聲,某隻小老虎新被炸碎啦~

噹噹噹~第一節課的鐘聲響起
『(昨天被老師就了一命…我要好好報恩才行)』我邊走進習武場邊想著
ㄧ走進習武場,就看到了幾個上半身赤裸的帥哥在那裡了,哇...口水差點往下掉來
一個稍微壯碩的狼人走過來『唷~小不點…你會不會走錯地方了啊』(設定為壞人)
『沒有呀…我也是選修洛哈老師的課…第一節是武術修練吧…』
『像你這種小不點還是早點離開吧…』大塊頭不削的說
『沒禮貌!!』我將手舉起來後有慢慢放下…
『唷…想大打架阿…這裡是比武場…是男人就直接動手…唔啊….!!』大塊頭突然連人依起被甩出去
『….』我繼續的加重了手指的力氣準備注入魔力,突然有一隻手用尖銳的爪快速的從我袖口切斷了細線
『同學們…血氣方剛是很好…可是不可以做出見血的格鬥唷…』洛哈剛好從乓邊出現
『對不起…』我收回了魔力把大塊頭身上的束縛解開
『送學長去保健是吧』洛哈指使兩位學長把大塊頭送去保健室
『其實啊…我很早就想這麼做了…他每次都在我的課堂搗亂』洛哈在我耳邊輕輕的說,便且較先到的同學們先做暖身運動.這個時候我才發現洛哈只穿著ㄧ件黑色的武術褲,雙手上綁著一對護腕,結實的肌肉直接呈現,差點鼻血沒噴出來
『我發現你的魔力控制的很好…連使用的魔法也很少見…』
『不過這節是格鬥技巧…不可以用魔力唷…』洛哈在我的頭上K了一下
『…………我知道了啦…下次不敢…』我遲了好幾秒才趕緊回答

等到了同學們都到齊了之後,洛哈開始教學
『各位應該都已經有一點魔力的概念了吧…』洛哈邊說邊運氣,把氣息聚集在腳底
『今天交大家第一個高階的武術…順動』洛哈剛說完突然就不見了
『在這裡~在這裡~』同學們回頭ㄧ看,老師竟然變成了兩個
『剛剛的一瞬間…是順動的第一個步…”縮地”…而現在是第二步…殘影…』話才剛說完,兩個分身才陸續消失…回到了我們的正面
『現在先開始運氣…當然魔力也可以…』
我開始集中精神將血打通,把魔力散發在周圍
『羅萊塔…不錯唷!!(這小子的魔力絕對不是平常修ㄧ兩年而成的)』洛哈看著這裡誇獎
『其他同學也很厲害…接者吧氣或磨礪聚集在腳底…這可能需要練習…』
我試著把魔力往腳底引,突然趴搭ㄧ聲膝蓋周圍發出小聲爆裂的聲音
『慢慢來…太急的話會有魔力逆流的現象唷…集中精神』洛哈突然順動到我面前扶住了我…
『恩…』我在ㄧ次的聚集了魔力往腳底引,發現腳底板有點熱熱的
『不錯唷…很快就學會了…其他同學沒問題吧…』洛哈往下一個同學走去

『恩…應該大致上都OK了…來…你們長我這裡走看看』洛哈往後順動到了有一段距離的地方
有ㄧ個同學好像太心急,順動了一不跌倒在中途
『沒關西…ㄧ開始都會跌個幾次的…』
我也是著移動了一下,一瞬間彷彿時間停止了一般,身體跟著腳底的魔力前進
ㄧ下子就快到洛哈老師的身邊了,突然一個重心不穩 啪!! 人整個飛出去
洛哈看到我快撞上牆壁時,撲了過來…月身體擋住了我的衝力,差一點撞上牆
『哈哈…你的魔力過然很驚人呢…第ㄧ次就可以跑這麼遠…』洛哈笑著
『不過啊…煞車有待加強…』右K了我頭ㄧ下

接著洛哈帶著其他同學練習,我也漸漸的抓住了要領,洛哈在下課前說要看我們的練習成果,輪到我時,回想剛剛的練習
『我要成功一次給你看…』巨集模利於較底然後抓準方向 咻!! 我的殘影還在原地,而我已經快速的衝向洛哈老師,快撞上時,我右腳一個墊步,身體一個翻身,到到了老師的身後不到一公尺完美的停下
『太完美了…真有你的…』洛哈拍拍手…然後對我微笑
『啪!!』看到那笑容攻擊的一擊,魔力在腳底亂串,虛脫

噹噹噹~下課的鐘聲總是那麼越耳,我呢…現在再保健室做魔力減壓的治療

-----------------
感謝....大大的提醒...
我把文章做修正了 第一節課的文章

----------


## M.S.Keith

今天是第一天上課。
一如往常地，宸總是在第一時間到達。
他的身體不知為何總會記住太陽升起的時間，並讓大腦在那瞬間恢復運作。
───『你是個無法賴床的孩子。』那個人曾經這樣戲稱他。
………
總之，他絕對會是在日出的時刻醒來的人。

然而這習慣也帶有缺點。
『太早了….沒有人。』
也對，大清早的，學生與老師大概都還窩在自家床上睡覺吧。
『……..』

不過，這樣也好，他也不喜歡訓練時有他人在旁邊干擾。
脫下身上那一襲灰藍色的外衣，宸的上身僅穿著一件寬鬆的襯衫，踏上了練習場。

『呼……..』
閉上眼，深深的吐出體內氣息。
然後。
『！』

風，靜止了。
聲音，沉默了。
一切，在宸的眼中已經如同被凍結，時空被染成灰白色，萬物的動作、空氣的流動、光的照射都被宸所拘留。
然而宸確依然能夠行動自如。

其實時間沒有停止，而是在宸的觀點中，時間的流動被放慢了幾千萬倍。
並不是時間凍結，而是──
『……！！』
超越風、超越聲音、甚至是超越閃電的速度。
宸的肢體在狂風中勾勒出虛幻的影像，超越極限的速度讓他的身影如分裂成許多部分似地雜亂繽紛。他的攻擊動作到了途中偶爾會變換角度，甚至夾雜了許多假動作，不過這只有藍眼狼人能察覺出其中差別。但這似乎沒有意義，因為沒有人承受的了如驟雨狂嵐似的連攻。
而宸，就在這陣颶風中陶醉的狂舞著。

磅！
最後一拳。
如砲擊般，充滿破壞力的一拳擊向虛空。響徹天際。

『呼….呼…….』
用手背擦了擦臉頰上的汗水，開始調息。

『呵呵，一大早就做這麼激烈的運動阿，宸？』
聲音出現在身後。
『！？』
『哎呀，我嚇到你了嗎？』
在他身後，銀色的狼人──洛哈帶著一絲歉意說。
『….老師，怎麼起這麼早？』
『不起的早要怎麼熱身呢，你說是吧？』
洛哈笑說。宸也跟著微笑。
『對了，剛才那些攻擊還真不錯，你從哪學來的？』洛哈突然問起。
『唔恩………』
『嗯，不能說？』
『………』
『想保留點王牌是吧？』洛哈笑了。
『不、不是！』宸忽然慌張地大喊，『以後我找機會一定會告訴老師的！』
『….嗯嗯。』
洛哈摸了摸宸的頭。
『老師先去熱身吧，我已經練好了。』
『嗯，那待會見啦～』

語畢，洛哈朝著早晨的街道跑去。

＊＊

─上午九點，練武場─ 

宸看著在周圍嬉鬧的同學們，不自主地嘆了口氣。
難道這群人都不懂暖身的重要嗎？
他感覺到周圍的學生有些或多或少有魔力的底子，不過要說強大也說不上。
（武鬥派魔法師是不是開始流行了….？）
藍色的狼人不禁這樣想。

『呵呵，剛剛在那邊玩的那幾個，很閒嘛？給我繞著這裡跑50圈，誰敢中途休息，所有人一起倒大霉！』
『？』
宸回頭，看到方才那群在比較彼此身材的同學們開始繞著偌大的練武場奔馳，而洛哈也轉過身來，帶著那份熟悉的微笑看著這邊。
──即使是宸想太多，他發現洛哈的眼神似乎是看著自己。

『各位同學好，我是你們的老師，洛哈‧辛格，這學期就請大家多多指教了，』看似纖瘦的狼人鬆動手指的關節，發出『喀、喀』的聲響，『來！我們第一節上的是基礎戰鬥技巧，使出你們的全力來跟老師對打吧。』

「.....這傢伙這麼弱不禁風，大概撐不過我三拳吧！」
『？』
聲音很小，但還瞞不過他最自豪的聽力。理所當然，洛哈也聽見了。
「哦？那邊那個，就你先開始，過來！」洛哈叫他上前，跟他對打。 
發出聲音的同學，看起來體裁還算壯碩，而且令人吃驚的是還有不錯的魔力底子。
但，充其量只是隻紙老虎罷了。
雙足踏出的力道不夠穩健，重心偏高，雙臂力道散步不均，看他可能是想要以老師不熟悉的魔法來決勝負吧。
如果是宸，那麼他再跨出第一步或者詠唱開始的瞬間，就極有可能被扭斷頸骨或者被挖出雙目。
──那麼洛哈老師呢？
宸對這名銀色狼人的戰鬥方式還不甚熟析，能力到哪、戰鬥風格、弱點評估等等，在實戰中就可以看出，所以這不失是個好機會來觀摩一下洛哈的戰鬥方式。

更何況，要以他的魔法來戰勝現在的洛哈老師是不可能的。

在站上台，正準備要攻擊的時候，洛哈已經一腳掃上了他的小腿。
「和人打鬥時，最忌心有不專、下盤不穩！」他大聲地喝道。 
「可惡！」怒極，他以一記猛拳往洛哈頭部招呼過去，在快擊中的瞬間，洛哈低下了頭，遊刃有餘的閃過了攻擊。 
（天真，破綻太大了。）宸想。
「攻擊時，最忌動作過大，導致門戶洞開！」

接著又是一拳，狠狠地落在他的胸口上。
宸忽然有點同情那個不知好歹的同學了。
不過就在如此想時，那個人的手上冒出了一陣強光。
魔法已經準備就緒。
不過宸相當確定，那種三流魔法是絕對碰不到洛哈老師的。

力量隨著強光發出，挾帶著必死的威力發向教師。
於是───
『！』
洛哈右手忽然冒出藍色光芒，輕而易舉地彈開對手的攻擊。
「不要以為敵人會給你機會詠唱咒文！」洛哈的狼腳重重地砸在他頭上，是一記完美的踵落！

他也終於支撐不住，軟倒在地。

第一節課就這樣度過了。

＊＊

在宣佈解散後，洛哈走到了宸的面前。
『剛才真是精彩呢，老師～』
宸看起來相當興奮。
『呵，多虧你的護身符，不然那個魔法會讓我吃足苦頭呢。』洛哈笑到，看似粗魯地撫弄宸的天藍色頭髮。
『其實老師在他詠唱的時候就能攻擊了吧，怎麼故意讓他發出呢？』
『…..被你看出來了啊？』
洛哈微笑。
『我只是想給他一點教訓而已，』銀髮狼人像個惡作劇的孩子般，笑的相當頑皮。接著又換回嚴肅的臉孔說：『如果沒辦法再第一時間體認到自己與對手間的能力差距，那麼它只是讓自己去送死罷了。』
藍色狼人點頭稱是。
『我給老師的護身符還有很多使用方式，等晚點在跟老師說明吧。』
『嗯～我期待喔。』
洛哈迎著向晚的陽光離開。
宸目不轉睛的看那有著燦爛微笑的銀色狼人離去的背影，緩緩地說….

『身上的…血與怨恨，到底哪個比較濃呢？』

====================================


解釋一下 其實宸的速度並沒有這麼快，至於原因後期會提。
還有，樓上的你的進度會不會太快了阿= =?
第一節課戰術心理學還沒上呢= =""

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

感受到逐漸變強烈的光線，我逐漸的張開眼睛。
我發現自己安穩的躺在自己的床上。

「嗯……」
我坐起身子，用手輕輕的撫著額頭。
雖然過了一晚，再怎麽說也接受了事實……
但是，問清楚事情的來由，也是必要的。

我用魔法招來了外套，徑直走出門口。

我迅速的在校園中搜索他的身影。
宿舍前的噴水池……沒有。
食堂的教師專用桌……也沒有。

經過一番搜索后，我終于找到了他。
他正站在花園内，凝望著遠方……
好像在想些什麽。

「尤金老師。」
「…………你好。」
「昨天的……是怎麽一回事？”
「……你說什麽？」
「雷肯。」

聽見我嘴裏吐出了一個字，尤金老師不禁顫抖了一下。
「！？你怎麽…………問這個？」
「我見到他了。就在昨天。」
「………………爲什麽？」
他似乎有點自責的低下了頭。
「爲什麽還要有人受他的茶毒？」
「我真的沒事……只是五分之一的壽命而已，對我來說一點關係也沒有。」
「如果他下次取走的是你其他的東西呢？你還是沒關係嗎？」
「…………」

確實。
這樣…………確實值得考慮一下。
但是……

「目前他還沒有對我作出更進一步的傷害吧？」
「隨便你。」

他開始往前走去。
走了幾步，又忽然轉過頭來看著我。

「……這裡有一張明天皇家音樂廳的票，送給你。」
我被這忽然的舉動嚇得愣著了。
「咦？怎麽忽然……」
「我本來是想要和洛哈一起去的，但是他另有要是不能去，就給你吧。」
「哦……」
還是另外找時間問問洛哈有沒有這件事好了。

「那麽……明天六點在校園門口集合？」
「你別遲到就好。」
說完便轉身繼續離開。
「……對了，介意我問一點事嗎？」
他轉過頭來望著我，似乎是默許。
「你是怎麽和雷肯扯上關係的？」
他沒有回答，只是望著天空，沉默不語。
是不想回答嗎……
「……那是一場我不想提起的事，別再問了。」
「好吧。」
「…………那你呢？你的想法是什麽？」
「我的想法…………？」
「被他利用……」
他緊緊地抓著自己的胸口。
「至少目前他還沒有更進一步的干涉我，所以我也不會有什麽行動。但是……要是他膽敢進一步干涉我的生活……我管他是天王老子我也不會放過。」
我冷冷地説道。
「…………」
他望著我，眼裏浮現出驚訝的神情。
「…………要是我也有像你這樣的力量和但是就好了……」
「你有的。甚至比我還強也説不定。」
「……………………」
他一話不說，靜靜的瞪著我看。
意識到剛剛說的話，我害羞的地下了頭。
「這樣說……很奇怪嗎？」
「……不是……只是我到現在才發現……自己有多麽的懦弱……」
「懦弱的話，讓自己堅強起來不就好了？就套用我朋友的一句話吧。[笑一笑沒什麽事情過不了]。」
尤金還是不發一語地望著遠方，似乎在想些什麽。
「別這麽憂鬱，心情開朗起來的話，心也會跟著堅強起來的。」
我對著他微笑，一邊說道。
他望著我，同時也報以微笑。
「……會喝酒嗎？」
「還好。」
「……嗯，等等我請客！」

夜幕是如此的沁人心脾，兩只獸的心中或是開心或是憂鬱…………
但是，兩只獸的心中……似乎有什麽，正在改變。

不過……沒想到尤金老師的酒量這麽好……
最後我似乎被灌醉了然後送回宿舍去了。
不知道又沒有作出什麽失禮的事…………

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

─藥草學教室─
「哇阿阿！快遲到了！快遲到了！」離上課還有五分鐘，你嘴中咬著麵包，背著背包衝進了藥草學的教室，進入教室，教授還沒來，有幾位學生已經開始在打打鬧鬧，你決定？



玩樂


「你們在玩什麼？我可以加入嗎？」你看著那幾個同學正用放在講桌上的一白一紫兩個布包，玩著傳接球的遊戲。
「好啊！呶，接著！」帶頭的虎人學生，丟了其中紫色的布包給你。

你伸出手，想接住布包，沒想到在布包和你的手指接觸的瞬間，從開口中冒出了數條生刺的荊棘，把你的臉牢牢地捆住，你想把它取下，但它卻越吸越緊，沒過多久，你昏了過去......。
「......這是極度危險的生物-血牙蘭，主要產於南方的沼澤，被它攻擊的生物會在三秒鐘內昏厥，而且會併發一星期的嚴重下痢......。」當你再度醒來時，有一位身材嬌小的白毛虎人正站在講台上，穿著研究服的牠，手中拿的正是你剛剛接住的紫色布包，你聽到他講的話，再次昏了過去......。    
    



等待

    「才第一節上課，這些人真是......。」你把背包放好，這時那群調皮的學生中，忽然發生了意外
「啊！快幫我把它拿掉！」你一看，發現有一個拳頭大小的紫色麻布包正在「吃」那位學生的臉，你正要上前幫忙時，一個嬌小的白色身影把你推到了一旁，它是一位大約17、8歲的虎人少年，他紅通通的兩顆眼珠，充滿了一種童真的稚氣。
「快把薩歌拉粉給我！」白毛虎人指著講桌上的另一個布包，專業的口吻讓你忽視了他的年紀，唯唯諾諾地把桌上另一包白色的麻布包遞給了他。
「謝謝。」他禮貌地回答你，然後打開布包，把其中的咖啡色粉末灑在了那些蠢動的荊棘上，荊棘一接觸到粉末，馬上像是嗅到了死神的鼻息般，迅速地枯萎。
「！」這一瞬間，看到他左襟名牌的你，終於醒悟，這位可愛的小白虎，就是你的老師，小史[原名甚長]。    
    


開始上課

    「這是極度危險的生物-血牙蘭，被它攻擊的生物會在三秒鐘內昏厥，而且會併發一星期的嚴重下痢......。」他把紫色布包放回講桌，趁機開始對你們機會教育。
「至於這薩歌拉粉，則是具有把像血牙蘭這種肉食植物的生長能力給抑制下來......。」小史話才說到一半，有個身材和教授一樣嬌小的銀毛狼人匆匆忙忙地闖進教室來，他戴著一付迷你眼鏡、圍著一條圍巾，翠綠色的眼睛就像教室角落那些盆栽般充滿著昂然生氣；他長袍下拖著一條引人注目的長尾巴，忽然，碰的一聲，他似乎是踩著了自己的長袍，在大家面前滑了個四腳朝天，還用頭把教室門口的巨葉五色槿給撞歪了方向，惹的滿堂學生是喧鬧的歡笑不斷。
「這位同學，就快去座位上坐好吧，課程要開始嚕。」小史和善的說道，不過他的眼睛卻一直在掃視著全體學生，蒼白的臉色似乎在害怕些什麼?
這時，門口又走來了一位學生，他是一位白毛狐人，穿著褐色長袍{衣服未設定}的他，有著一紅一藍兩色的眼睛，他還用一枚藍色的戒指把他的長髮束成了馬尾，讓他的存在，更顯得特別。
「請問這裡是傳授藥草學的教授，小史教授{原名再次省略}的教室嗎?」那狐人這麼問道，但小史一看到他的臉，便嚇暈了過去......。    
    

「......。」看到這些突發狀況，你開始覺得，這間學校真是個龍潭虎穴......。

----------


## 瀟湘

「在這裡嗎？」「還是這裡？」教室間有個半透明的身影不斷穿梭，水雲正苦於尋找教室的地點。

儘管方才虎獸人在失去意識前為他指出了教室的方向，卻沒有點出確切的地點（或者說，來不及點出），於是他悽悽惶惶的在牆與牆、路與路之間穿梭，冀望幸運的降臨。

眼看時間分秒逼近，水雲心中暗自惶急，自知死靈法術可以招喚遊魂出來尋路，可惜自己現在只是靈體，效果大打折扣；「這就是自作自受吧！」水雲自我嘲解的苦笑一下，正考慮該如何在不傷自身的前提下施法時，忽然傳來細碎的腳步聲，水雲轉過頭，卻只看到一個熟悉的身影從眼前一閃而過。

水雲一愣，隨即跟了過去，他認得那嬌小的身影正是剛剛被他嚇倒的虎獸人，只見嬌小的身影在走廊間急奔，三不五時便回頭張望，彷彿背後有什麼在追殺他一樣。水雲回頭張望了一下，卻沒見到什麼值得注意的人事物，微一思索，已明其理，便苦笑著追了上去。輕巧的一轉身，便穿牆到了他的身前。

「不好意思，請問...」「啊！不要過來！不要過來！不是我做的！真的不是我做的！」虎獸人縮在牆腳哭喊著，瑟瑟發抖的模樣像極了淋溼的虎斑貓。「這個…其實我……」「不要！不要！不要啊啊啊！」喊到後來已經變成哭音。『看樣子是無法解釋清楚了』水雲心中嘆息，開口說了：「請問史丁格‧諾爾……」「哪裡！就在那裡！拜託不要纏著我啦~~」虎獸人滿載鼻音的回答，右手指向遠方的某間教室。
「謝謝！」水雲文雅的回答，飄向虎獸人所指的地點。

******************************************************************************************

空教室裡，水雲一臉茫然的打量四周，身上穿著剛才自冥界商人*手上買來的嶄新米白長袍，手裡抱著從圖書館借來、他認為可能有用的參考書，口袋裡插的不是法杖、而是一支材質頗為可疑的象牙色長笛，而教室裡空無一獸，彷彿在嘲弄他的精心準備。

「這……我記錯時間了？」水雲喃喃自語：「還是他騙我？不對！那種精神狀態下不太可能說謊……」忽地一擊掌，恍然大悟的說：「對了！那種精神狀態下無法做出理性思考，一定是他也弄錯了！
不過已經上課了……好吧！用個小法術應該還好，不太危險。」
語畢，水雲深深吐了口氣，一股白煙便從嘴中飄了開來，往四面八方散去了；其中也有零星小股，反而倒捲回來。

「卻！」水雲拿笛子揮了揮，打消了那些倒捲的煙「才這點法術就反噬了嗎？」水雲只有苦笑「道行還差遠了…嗯？」水雲轉頭看向某個點，喃喃自語：「是那裡嗎？」於是吸回白煙，向那裡疾行而去；東轉西繞，快到目的地時，有個身材和那名虎獸人一樣嬌小的銀毛狼人匆匆忙忙地先一步闖了進去。門才剛闔上，「碰」的一聲便隔門傳來，跟著透出滿堂學生的歡笑聲，緊接著傳出一個和善的聲音：「這位同學，就快去座位上坐好吧，課程要開始嚕。」

『這是教授吧！聽起來應該很好相處。』水雲整了整衣袍，輕輕推開了門，基於禮貌與謹慎，同時問了聲：「請問這裡是傳授藥草學的教授，史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯教授的教室嗎?」然後，幾乎是在與虎獸人四目相交的同時，水雲還來不及對虎獸人的 身分發出疑問，史丁格教授便昏了過去……


注一：冥界商人原則上只與亡者交易，不過知道方法的人依然可以在任何時間、任何地點招喚祂們與自己做交易；所用的貨幣往往與生者無緣，不過知道方法的人還是可以取得，也有少數冥界商人同意以黃金等貴重物品為交易媒介。與一般法術不同，幾乎不可能反噬，因此有些法師不把它當法術看。

----------


## 影曲

我在魔力減壓的治療下,已經可以再度”走路” 了
放學後跟洛哈老師到別,再回到教室看了一下課表
『明天…藥草學?...老師是” 史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯”?...』
『雖然不是正課…但是去了應該也沒差吧…』
『聽名子…應該是ㄧ個很有哲學味道的人吧….要不要向洛哈一樣撲倒他呢…』我笑嘻嘻的看著表
第一天上課也因為是武術課的關係,並沒有帶什麼東西
所以我看完課表就走出了了教室
碰!!  我ㄧ走出教室,剛好撞到了一個個子比我矮小的虎人
『啊…對不起…』我馬上道歉
『沒關西…先走ㄧ步了…』
ㄧ對紅色的雙眼與我直視我呆呆的站著,看著他走遠,我才回過神來
『應該是小學部的吧?...不過剛剛的聲音…算了』
我放棄了追求的想法,往宿舍的方向走去
因為洛哈老師的幫助,我現在住進了學校裡的宿舍(跟洛哈借了2個月的房租費)
回到了房間裡,我到櫃子裡拿了套打工地方的制服,洗澡去了~(洛哈介紹的)
當在泡澡泡到一半時,突然ㄧ個從來沒看過的植物從窗口跳進來,我嚇的連忙用手遮住重要部位(正常人反應都是這樣吧-.-)植物開口說了『明天室第一節上課,所以不用準備特別的工具,直接來實習教室即可,交代的事就這樣子,今天要早點休息唷~羅萊塔…』
說完不知名植物就立刻枯萎了
『(呆..呆..回過神了)...真是特殊的傳話方式啊…不過好酷唷...』站起來擦乾身體,看著鏡子裡胸口上的血印(大概2公分大),我停頓了幾秒...繼續穿衣服(真是無聊-.-)

---------------第二天----------------
今天起了個大早,有很快的找到了”藥草學教室”
『救命啊…快拿掉…快拿掉』剛走進去馬上聽到慘叫,因為來的太早有幾個同學開始亂玩教室裡的東西,看著一個拳頭大小的紫色花苞正在「吃」那位學生的臉,而旁邊的同學怎麼弄就是弄不掉,我連忙施展法術,魔力做成的黑色細線刺進花苞(當然一般人看不到,跟之前的細線不一樣…沒有實際殺傷力,只有控制能力…),我把纏著黑線的兩根指頭分開,而食人花苞也慢慢的張開了嘴吧,我用趁機用力拉黑線,花苞被甩出去,花苞掉在地上
過沒多久,小虎人走了近來撿起了小花苞『這是-血牙蘭…被它攻擊的生物會在三秒鐘內昏厥，而且會併發一星期的嚴重下痢…』
『剛剛那位同學很聰明…用遠距離的方式移開了它…』小虎人對著我微笑
『啊…你是….昨天…撞到...痾….??』我腦中ㄧ片混亂,可是看他穿著教授的衣服
是講師的衣服,之後來了個嬌小的銀毛狼人,小史看到他後,也微笑的說『快回到為子上吧』在我心中第一印象已成立『(他應該試著溫柔正直的老師)』
但是過沒多久,又進來了一個白毛的狐族,小史看到白狐當場嚇昏
『老師!~(天啊...怎麼昏倒了)…..唔…等等…』突然ㄧ身起了疙瘩,我看向白狐
『(這個同學…感覺好像..他的魔力感覺跟我的黑魔法好相近…)…』第一次見到,可是,可是又不一樣『(好酷唷)..』---(這才是真心話)
先不管這些…先去關心老師吧~


……持續…



-------------------


『(XXXXX)』是心裡想的意思
給朋友過目時他這樣問我..所以先打出來..

接著瀟湘的文打的
希望不要介意~嘿~

----------


## Triumph

．本來打算星期六放的，可是星期六、日都睡著過= =uniform test的時候每天都睡眠不足= =……

．只是簡單的描寫一下，不要介意ｘｄ




這就是我的偵查目標……

我心不在焉地撫摸淡黃色的牆身。「防禦工事不足啊。」銳爪插進了外牆，我輕鬆地挖出了一個小洞，跳躍、振翅。銀翼反照正午的陽光，我飛到校院的上空，花了近三小時的時間畫了一幅學校的平面圖。我滿意地把地圖捲好，然後放進比我大三倍的厚實背包裡。

我降落在一個隱蔽的草堆之間，穿上上好手功的紅色天鵝絨袍，紅袍邊鑲嵌了復雜金色符文，跟頭由ｖ形、十字和數個長方狀組成的簡單符文成強烈對比。但最據力量的還是頭上的符文。

我以輕快的步伐走進校園大門，金屬的碰撞聲從我身後傳出，我到達了校務處的門前。我推開刻有龍形雕刻的精緻木門，然後禮貌地慢慢關上。

我隨手拿了一份宿舍的申請表格，填上了必須的資料。我把表格遞給接待人員。他翻查一下記錄，確認我在三個月前通知了後，就一言不發，把鎖匙弄給我。「西面的大樓，你很清楚吧？」這名犬獸人依然繼續埋頭工作。

新月般的巨角、平實的臉型、灰色的皮毛和帶穗的長尾，一名牛人。我迅速思索這名突然在前往宿舍路上碰見的牛人的名字。「午安，尤金‧巴菲斯老師。」我早就調查了這學校的一切基本資料，當然包括學內人員的名字和特徵。「穿著法袍卻背上如此沉重的武器，你，名字是？」不愧是重兵器的教授。「崔斯特，崔斯特．布羅華爾。」我露出了一個微笑。

「還是比我期望中小。」看著眼前的房間，我不禁嘀咕一下。我放下了負擔，把紅袍脫下來。上身的長毛和下身的短毛光澤油亮，金色符文佈滿全身，襯托銀色的羽毛和白色的皮毛。

經過一小時的改裝後，房間的牆身被塗改在金、白、紅三色，黑色的書架放滿了各種專門書籍和數本小說，武器整齊地掛在牆上。

我依法學校的規定，將名牌安置在門上。我聽見旁邊兩間房發出的噪雜聲音，就看一下他們的名牌：水雲‧聖傑耳門，好喝的茶。好喝的茶？這是什麼怪名字？我忍住了敲門的衝動，只因為我有不好的預感。

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

我睜開了眼睛。
發現自己躺在一片荒地裏。
這裡……是哪裏……

「醒過來了嗎？」
望向聲音傳來的方向，一個大叔正坐在哪裏。
「要洗臉就去那邊。」
我點了點頭，往他指的方向走去。
要去那裏啦~我要看大叔！

望著水中的倒影……這個是小時候的我嗎……？
望向天空。
好漂亮的星空哦……爲什麽我會在這裡呢？

「我回來啦！抓到三只像是老鼠的東西。」
「老鼠……這能吃嗎？」

我轉向聲音傳來的方向。
一個稍微比我年長的少年向我走了過來。
「庫洛斯，來看看那邊的天空吧？日出很漂亮哦？」

「嗯……」
從床上坐了起來。
嗚……頭好痛……
看來昨晚喝太多了。

是夢嗎……？
看看時間……早上九點。
還有很多時間……
先去圖書館一下好了。

到了傍晚五點五十分，我換上了西裝來到了學院門口。
如我所料的，尤金老師已經站在校門前等我了。
「抱歉……讓你久等了……」
「……」
他默默的打量者我的衣著。
難道我這樣穿很奇怪嗎？
正式的黑色西裝……大概都是穿這樣的吧。

「這樣穿很奇怪嗎？」
他指了指我的左胸。
「要帶手帕。」

哦。我馬上拿出手帕，放在右胸前的口袋裏。
「……走吧。」
「好。」

由於我們抵達的時間比開場還早了半個小時……
所以很快便找到了包廂座位。
「先做好。」
說完我們兩人便坐下。

然後尤金老師拿出了一本筆記本，開始翻閲。
「這是什麽？」
我好奇地問道。
「…………」
尤金老師把書挪到一邊，不讓我看見内容。
「……」
我喪氣的別過頭去。
「這是下次上課的内容。」
在我別過頭的同時，他輕聲説道。

「我去洗歌手，馬上回來。」
「好。」
在他離開后，我發現他的座位上留下了那一本筆記本。
嗯……還是不要看好了。

回來后，他四處張望著，似乎在找什麽。
「找什麽？」
「書。」
「這裡。」
我拿出剛剛的筆記本還給他。
「……」
「放心吧，我沒偷看。」
「那就好。」
他斜著眼冷冷的盯著我，讓我不禁抖了一下。
嗯……還是靜靜的等開場好了。

「你知道嗎？」
「嗯？」
他的眼睛沒有離開筆記本，這麽說島。
「今天要上演的歌劇是關於上古龍神-薩拉·卡羅的故事。」
「哦？」
「薩拉·卡羅犧牲自我換取兩個大陸龍族的共存。」
「……」
「怎麽？想到什麽了嗎？」
「沒什麽……一點過去的事情而已。」
「……過去……」
他左手輕輕的撫摸著眼罩，説道。
「……庫洛斯，……你的父母還在嗎？」
「已經……不在了。」
「……你對他們有印象嗎？」
「父親沒有。母親的話……印象還蠻深的。」
「那你比我幸福。我的父母……都是被盧恩殺死的。」
說到這裡，他握緊了他的拳頭。
「那你恨盧恩嗎？」
「恨？光是恨意還不足以表達……我不懂……爲什麽他們可以就這樣不問理由的取走我父母的性命？……那時候……我才半個月大……」
「……」
我默默地望著他。
他很激動。
但是看到了我的表情后，他又恢復了冷靜。
「不過這樣或許更好吧……沒有印象，就沒有痛苦……」
「……」
他似乎想對我說什麽……但是又沒說出口。
「雖然這樣說不太適合……不過我還蠻羡慕你的呢。」
「羡慕我？」
「至少你還可以懷有怨恨……我連這個都做不到。」
「怨恨……其實我也不確定我有沒有這麽深的怨恨。只是……我需要些東西來支撐我的存在。」
「……」

「要是28年前我被雪給埋著了……或許就不會這麽痛苦了。在那次戰爭過後……我開始迷失……一定是我的内心的怨恨還不夠深……可惡！」
他種種的錘了自己的大腿一下。
「或許有些時候……不一定需要很以來維持自己的存在。」
「那麽要用什麽？愛？友情？」
「這點我不知道……」
「抱歉……又讓你看到了我脆弱的一面。」
「沒關係。」
「你好象能看透我的心事。」
「沒有這回事……」

「其實……我真得很討厭那建功績。」
「你是說……一晚之内殺了五百人的那件？」（詳情請看真實之眼第一章）
「……是。那不是我想做的，但是又的卻是我做的……我……唉……」
他深深地嘆了口氣。
「是雷肯嗎。」
「雷肯……那個東西……我不知道爲何他要選擇我。爲什麽不是其他人要受這種苦？」
「……」
「抱歉……我實在太幼稚了……」
「……你說的經歷，我也曾經嘗試過呢。……不是出自自己的意願去殺人……這種事。」
「你曾經……也？」
「嗯。我自己……親手把自己居住的村落給毀了。」
「！！」
「就因爲自己的意志不夠堅定。」
「意志？」
「我只記得當時……力量不斷地湧出來。一直不夠堅定地握，就這樣被吞噬了。就因爲自己的意志不夠堅定。」
「那你還比我好……雷肯……他根本沒有給我機會……我也希望自己能戰勝它，可是，力量的距離實在太大了。」
「呵呵……或許心中的怪物真的很難打敗呢。」
「嗯……」
他點頭符合。
「不過這種時候……我會很討厭我自己。因爲作爲一個人……卻不是完整的。呵呵……可能心已經坏掉了呢……」
「我也完整不到哪裏去……我只不過是一具傀儡……」
「或許作爲傀儡的這一點……我們還蠻像的呢。」
「……不……不一樣……你還有意志力……我什麽都沒有……」
「…………」
我們就這樣談著自己的過去，直到歌劇開演。
臺上的人開始了他們的演出。
但是我卻不知不覺地睡着了。
看來是體内還殘留著的酒精的關係吧……

「兒子……」
嗯？是誰？
「兒子……我對不起你……但是我已經很累了……所以……和媽媽一起死吧？」
「！？」
脖子被掐住了。
可惡……無法發聲……
意識越來越模糊了……可惡…………

「該醒來了。」
「啊？咦？」
看來剛才是……發噩夢了……
怎麽是這個呢……
我最討厭的……過去……

嗯？
剛想站起來，卻發現身上多了一件披風。
是尤金老師的嗎……？
「這次演得很差……等等去喝一杯？」
「啊……好啊……」

我跟隨著尤金老師來到了一間酒店。
「晚上好啊，兩位要喝什麽？」
酒保的牛人說道。
「嗯……給我一杯伏特加好了。」
「啤酒。」
他冷冷的説道。
我看者他，想起了一個東西。
「對了，我有些東西想送給你。」
我從袋子内拿出一個項鏈。
「哦？…………謝謝。」
「這個是在書上看到的。類似護身符之類的東西，自己做的手工不太好請見諒。」
「自己做的？」
「嗯。讓我幫你戴上吧？」
「哦？謝謝。」
我幫他帶上項鏈。
「滿適合的呢。」
「……」
看見他嘴角微揚，我也報以微笑。
「我沒有什麽東西送你……抱歉。」
「這、不需要啦。」
「不行……我不能平白拿了你的東西……」
「不用緊的……」
「不行……」
「那樣啊……你隨便那些東西送我好了？在不然……你請我喝酒也行啊？」
「喝酒當然是我請……可是我一定要送你一些東西……」
「其實不用這麽堅持啦……」
「是嗎？」
「嗯。」
我摸摸鼻頭，説道。
尤金老師摸了摸口袋，拿出了一個懷錶。
「……？要看時間的話不是有一個种嗎？」
我指著墻上的時鐘問道。
他打開懷錶，我發現裏面的鈡已經停止轉動了。
「只是義父給我的懷錶……我父親也用過的……我覺得……這東西到你手上或許會發生效用？」
「啊？不、不行，我怎麽能收下這麽貴重的東西……」
「……不知道？……就是一種預感吧？」
「但是……這是你父親的遺物吧……怎麽能這麽草率的送給別人呢……」
「是啊……謝謝你提醒我。」
他收起了懷錶。
嗯……得找些別的話題……
我的目光四處搜索，然後停在了酒店中央的鋼琴上。
「要聼歌嗎？」
「你會彈？」
「會一點。」
「我有跟洛哈學過一點……要聯彈嗎？」
「好啊」
我們兩人坐上鋼琴前的小座椅……
但是尤金老師有點太胖了，我都坐不下去了。
「抱歉……我太胖了。」
「不、不會。」
尤金挪了挪屁股，讓我也能坐下。
我也坐了下去，但是不靠近的話確實會掉下去。
只好坐靠近一點了。
「嗯？」
尤金老師發出奇怪的聲音，臉紅了起來。
「怎麽了嗎？」
「沒、沒事、我們開始吧？」
他抓抓頭扳了扳手指，問道。
「嗯。」
兩人手放在琴鍵上，開始彈奏一首曲子。
優雅的琴音從鋼琴内漂了出來。
但是，在談到最關鍵的時候，兩人的手指碰在了一起。
「！」
我打算把手縮開，讓他彈下去。
「……沒關係……繼續下去……」
他捉著我的手說道。
「啊、嗯……」
然後兩人同時按下了琴鍵。
兩人開心地彈著鋼琴，夜晚還在繼續……

----------


## 劍痞

穩重的鐘聲，在空氣中遊蕩。
雖太陽才出現沒多久，但刺眼的光線仍令我感到厭惡。

「……咳。」
清清嗓子，不是為了演講或什麼。

「軍事學校。」
復頌一遍，再次確認這是往後所倚賴的生活圈。

轉轉手腕，繞繞長臂，已經準備好了。
這是邁向未知的第一步，努力是必然的。

無視於周遭匆忙疾奔的學生，踏著輕鬆的步伐向前——

「……這位同學，最後的鐘聲已經敲了不是嗎？」

「不好意思，我這不就在走了？」我對著左前，而不是後方，笑笑。
「下次不會了。」

我聽到他輕哼一聲，「還有下次……」

當然沒有，因為一住在這，怎可能會再經過大門呢？
但有事外出……就有可能了。

「哈哈，或許別人還有可能。」
「但你的背景不允許你這樣做，對吧？」

明明知道嘛……
果然是教授戰術心理學的……

「是這樣沒錯，洛哈先生。」我同意他的判斷，「希望不會為你或其他學生造成困擾。」

「不會的。」突然馬尾被瞬間捲起，又放開。
我不悅的護住它，感覺自己受到了侮辱。

他從我左側經過，臉上掛著微笑。
「我不反對你留著它。」他示意手中一些類似「教材」的玩意。

「你知道我教什麼，那麼也該知道那方面的部份知識吧？」
「毛髮被扯可是很痛的。」

「先生，雖然你是我的師長，但最基本的尊重——

他的微笑似乎更深了點，「別忘了這裡是哪裡。」

「……」拜託，這算什麼？

「來軍事學校主修心理？真是特別。」他回過頭看向前方，「你的體格看起來挨個幾拳就會倒了，也是。」

「格鬥技跟心理沒有難易之分，就這樣。」他往前走去，「加油啊，小馬尾，哈哈。」

「將來有機會一定……」我的不悅快轉變為憤恨了，什麼「小馬尾」！

「對了，」他停下腳步，頭也不轉的，「可是我也同意你的看法，不好意思，下次不會了。」

「噗，還有下次？」我肩膀垮了下，無奈。

「當然有，如果劍痞先生不阻止我去做的話。」
他對我比了個SEE YEAH的手勢。

……
阻止是嗎？

我依循他走過的路線，踏過校門。
而腦中開始胡思亂想……過去也是如此。

你為了這世界而離開我。
留下的不過是身外之物，很重要的身外之物。

現在終於進入這裡，無論是普通學校軍事學校還是啟發智慧——不對。
找到一門「心理」課程，真是令我欣喜若狂。

一想到那件事情，心中仍不住雀躍。

第一印象應該不錯吧？有點擔心。
有很多要拜託他的地方，或許得打攪了。

戰術心理學、戰術心理學……

拆開不就是戰鬥技巧與心理嗎？呼呼。
真是令我好奇的教授。

好像還有教授其他東西？那種事情等待會再……

我再次做了堆不必要的準備動作，不同的是腳步是移動的。


至於這學校……

母親，我本來就沒有看輕這所學校的打算。
但看樣子，似乎免不了。他想對妳不利的話，只能由我來——

青天白雲、冷冽空氣、刺眼陽光。
空無一人的大道，兩位之間有段距離的狼獸人一前一後走著。

更前方的是，莊嚴且華麗的「魯爾維斯軍事專門學校」。



「初會？」完。

----------


## a70701111

終於完成，請大家過目……
下方可以點自己的R.P.人物，就能夠看到文章了。
若您想看完所有的角色所發生的事情，就請一個一個點來看吧XD
(對不方便的人先說一聲抱歉……)

＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝

藍色的天空才剛亮些，白色的雲朵還在上面徐徐盤旋，連陽光都還未真正出現。一個銀白色的身體，出現在校區內，緩步的走著。因為把帶來的東西都放在宿舍中，他身上也就沒有一開始進入校園時，視覺上頗礙眼的大包小包物體。一雙不算強壯的手提著一個木盒，上面更精緻雕刻上美麗的花紋，黃金色鎖扣與裝飾物更在盒子上點綴，整個看起來並不華麗。他將圍巾甩到身後，不停鼓脹肺部，呼吸著剛清晨的新鮮空氣。每一口都不愧是接近植物園的關係，空氣中夠有著清新才有的綠色植物香。

「沒想到第一天上課就這樣，成為大家的笑柄……」對於昨天的窘境，這位銀白色毛皮的狼人，似乎頗為在意。

「這麼早，應該不會有人去藥草園吧？」推了推迷你眼鏡，腳步放輕，看著昨天跟教授拿的學校地圖，走向目的地。

或許因為在校園走著，所以小迪並沒有在戰鬥般的機警，這位狼人背後跟蹤著一個人，他到現在都還未發覺。剛剛他在甩圍巾的同時，藏在圍巾裡面的硬幣叮咚作響。使一個在遠距離，耳朵卻對錢幣聲音極度靈敏的獅人對聲音的興趣大增，對著發聲處跟蹤而去。

藥草園的門總是這麼好看，以淡綠色上色，老舊又古老的莊園，就是古典的代表稱。此地生長著許多植物，也許是土質的關係，有時候連藥草或是毒藥草，全部都比外界生長的植物還要多、還要巨大。至於要如何調配，跟做成藥品的品質就是調配師的功力了。就因為如此，風聞史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯的名號，名為迪洛斯的他才會千里迢迢來到這所名校。

小迪推開淡綠色的金屬門，習慣性的摸著無毒植物的青翠葉子。眼神盯著地圖，沿著大理石鋪成的學生走道，走向整座藥草園的整個中心點。
到達後，他環視周圍一圈，席地坐下，同時看著裡面某些的植物。
不論是有毒植物還是有益植物，就算開了藥草園的大門，因為沒有風，每棵植物，都像是死亡的生物一樣靜靜的不動。

深呼吸一口……

「呼……」吐出肺部的新鮮空氣，小迪感覺到一股神輕氣爽。

「哈哈……還是有植物的地方比較適合我。」

透著玻璃，照下來的光亮，讓他本能的舉起手遮住。
吐出這口氣，藥草園裡面的每一個植物就像被風吹拂過一樣，左右搖晃著。

「好了，不能再耽擱了。這裡的植物或許沒遇過跟我一樣的人吧……」說著，狼獸人打開了木製的盒子，拿出一本鑲金邊的淡綠色厚書本，放在右腳邊。另外還有一段又一段的銀製品，上面每一部份都有著凹凸不一樣的卡筍與美麗細緻的刻紋，小迪透過迷你眼鏡，仔細小心的組裝著。

果然是熟練的關係，這些繁瑣的動作，在五分鐘之內就完成了。

「裝好了！」

一個興奮的聲音出現，剛剛的ㄧ段段金屬，最後被組成一把發出淡色光芒的銀色的長笛，這把樂器擁有圓潤光澤、還有與眾不同的自然氣息。
看著這把笛子，小迪更仔細在上面綁上一個純白色的絲帶，摸著上面特定的紋路，以輕聲說著。

「寧芙，麻煩你摟……」

這把長笛像是真的聽的懂小迪說的話，發出一點一點透亮的白色純光。
看笛子的反應，他似乎很高興，顯出一個微笑……

但是躲在後面的獅人，在植物的掩護下緩緩靠近這位不小心的學生。

這時，小迪拿下圍巾丟到一旁，脫下突兀的灰白色長袍，露出顯為柔弱的上半身軀體，裡頭只穿著一件單薄的白色連身褲。脖子上掛著一枚透明的水晶，扣住的部份停樣是鑲金邊的環。這個水晶正在跟長笛作出呼應，由兩個物品間連結出一條旁人看不見純白色的光線。
小迪伸出手浮在半空中，原本放在地上那本鑲了金邊的書，也凌空浮起。
他的狼掌摸索者書皮，隨即在一個部位用手指寫下許多不同的魔法文字。

鎗！！

黃金製的鎖扣散出黃色光點，瞬間打開。
浮在半空中的書本跟笛子一樣，似乎具有靈性，自動打開，並翻到某個的頁數。他拿下迷你眼鏡，翠綠色的眼睛看著這個書本，植物選擇的希望。

「這次沒想到要吹奏高難度的『清錑琉璃曲』阿……」

對著這句話，周圍的植物也以搖晃發出吵雜的沙沙聲，似乎在顯示什麼。
小迪看著植物的反應，舉起銀製的長笛，靠近嘴邊，就要開始演奏。

「寧芙……要開始摟。」說完小迪閉上眼睛。

這句話一說出口，旁邊的獅人自然見到機不可失，要搶這個怪傢伙裝滿錢的圍巾。以快速又敏捷的身手跳出，眼看就要抓到那條裝滿錢幣的毛織品。

突然……
「喔──────」開頭像是好幾個唱高音女性此起彼落的聲音出現。
一首神聖又高深的樂曲出現在獅人的耳中，讓他停下動作。
長笛的聲音每一次都像在敲擊著每一個葉片輕快又自然，每一個音符如是安排好完全沒有停頓。一陣高一陣低，又遲又緩，一段又怵然停止，又以高亢拉長的聲音吹出。
每一次按掌握音質的小洞，小迪的灰色長尾也在空中搖晃一次。

陽光露臉的一瞬間，笛音爆突上升，提到最高音。
和煦的太陽照耀整個校園，光芒透進藥草園的同時，捲起一股溫暖的風。小迪手上的長笛吹奏時，透露一點一點的綠色光點，並在周圍不停出現，飄浮出美麗的典型圖。陽光的光芒跟小迪身上的銀白色狼毛呼應。周圍的樹葉不停的擺動，微風吹過藥草園，使長笛上面的絲帶在空中忽上忽下。

笛音吹到這裡時，小迪忽然睜開了眼睛，露出一抹微笑。
脖子上掛著的水晶也在瞬間發出亮光，讓地上形成一個綠色的魔法陣。
陣行開始聚集飄浮在周圍的綠光，集中成一的點，形成一個圓球。
接下來的吹奏，小迪不只是單單只是站著，同時扭轉身體。往前輕點，在魔法陣周邊如蜻蜓般點過來點過去，必要時甩動手臂，讓銀色皮毛在這些動作下，顯的更平和，尾巴在後面散出銀白色光點，像是在跳舞一般，長笛上面的絲帶跟身上的純白色衣物更是相迎合。

小迪這時，像魔法陣中心點走定位，在這一瞬間在一次的旋轉，讓周圍自然形成一個綠色光圈。

最後長笛樂音輕輕一點，集中完成的綠色光點分開，像是波動，往周圍擴散出去，每一個光點一邊飄動，一邊散出，每一點綠色都像是妖精一樣在空中舞動。隨著散出去的光點，幻化為一個個長了透明色薄羽翼的小生物，透過建築物，進入這所學校所有生物與植物周圍……


水雲

    隨著散出的光芒，一個綠光，在無意間跌入一個房間內。
房間內躺著一位狐獸人，似乎正在就寢，不知道外面天才剛亮呢。
小光芒先是生氣的在棉被上左右跳，又不時以豆丁力氣拉著他的毛皮。

「吵死了拉！！」明明狐獸人的身體沒有動，一個透明物體卻坐起來，指著在他身體上面跳來跳去的小東西。

綠光應該是被嚇到了，原本綠色的樣子，卻在此時刷白掉落在地上滾了幾圈。

透明的手往前一抓，一樣是抓空。

「嘿嘿……嚇到你拉，我叫做水雲，這是我的習慣拉，有時候靈魂會不自覺得脫離身體。」等他說完，綠色光芒跳起來，往他的手掌上個跳了七下，隨即從水雲身上抽離黑色的光芒，然後吞入。

靈魂回到身體上，水雲覺得之前常常脫離的身體，所造成的不適感，似乎減緩了許多。這個綠色的東西到底是什麼呢？

「你難道是練金術作出來的東西嗎？」看著停在他膝蓋上的小光芒，水雲感覺挺有趣的。

綠光在時伸出輕薄的小翅膀飛了起來，在空中劃出一圖樣，並往水雲的臉上跳了一次，向窗戶飛去。原本水雲以為他會撞上玻璃，不過他卻穿透出去，就跟靈體一樣。他驚訝的向前跑，把窗戶拉開，使溫暖出現在他的皮膚上。

「那個小東西，到底是什麼呢？」

水雲拖著下巴，曬著這久違的清晨陽光，作了一次深呼吸，讓溫暖進入靈魂脫離多次的身體裡。




快樂狼人

    為什麼這個人這麼奇怪？
綠光覺得奇怪，它已經在前面跳了好幾次，這個人就是沒反應。
它試了一次，在這個人面前畫出一道光輪。
停在它的額頭上。

沒辦法……

它在額頭上ㄧ連跳了七次。
從他身上同樣的黑色光芒，散出後吸收。

看著這個還在熟睡的人，綠色光芒滿懷疑問，發出兩個光輪，將一種粉末灑落。
陽光從窗戶出現，穿透玻璃，將光芒散落的粉末一同溶化，散出一股清新芳香。
看著睡著的他，臉上的表情。
光芒高興的從床下一跳，連兩跳當一跳，穿越玻璃，直接出了這個房間。




亞雷-鮫

    穿透一個普通的房間，桌上放著一個武器，這是一把黑色的十字弓。
可能是第一次看到黑色的十字弓吧，綠色的它也受不了，在弓上面來回跳了幾次。
最後他才從弓箭上轉移注意力在這位虎人上。
一見到這位虎人，光芒先在空中停頓了一下，又遲疑了一次。
最後停在他的其中一隻手上。
忽然，虎掌握緊，這位獸人驚醒。
拿起在桌上的十字弓，看著周圍……

「奇怪？剛剛明明就有感覺到東西阿？」虎獸人覺得奇怪，才想在躺下去睡。

綠光暴衝上來，把他手上的弓箭撞落。
此時他才看見弓上有刻著一排字：亞雷－鮫。

「這看起來不像精靈，也不像妖精……這到底是？」在亞雷默念的時候，綠光往他身上的四肢個跳了一下，並吸出黑色光芒。

還在他面前劃出光線，拼出他的名子。

亞雷嚇了一跳，起身想要抓住這個光芒。但是綠光的敏捷卻比他更快，才一個轉身，綠光就穿越了窗戶，消失在他的視線之中。

「這是什麼感覺？」亞雷現在感覺肢體順暢，就像是可以上好幾節課不會疲累一樣，雖然他不懂剛剛的東西到底是誰使用的，不過他可以確定的是，這個綠光，並不會帶來痛苦……

亞雷伸出手，接住照射的光線，對於掌心的溫度，緩緩的露出微笑。




孤獨之狼

    才剛醒來，就被一個小到像跳蚤的東西煩，雖然他不會咬人，但是他還是使著揮趕這個小物體。最後他也放棄了，因為這個物體似乎能夠穿透實體，就算使用多大的力氣，要讓這個刻意透過的物體離開，又加深了困難度。

「真是敗給你了，你到底想要什麼？」趴在床上的他，拉了拉睡袍，看著面前的小東西。

在他的話要說完最後一個字時，光芒突然跳進他的嘴中，引起一陣慌張。
不過，過了幾分鐘，光芒完好無缺從他肚子的部份跳出來。
旁邊還多了一球黑色的物體。

他親眼看到，這個小東西張大嘴，把黑光吞入，讓他有點傻眼。

這時綠光跳回他的手掌上，寫了七個字。

「算了，不用謝我了。」

綠光聽到回答後，高興的在手上跳了幾下，在跳下床鋪，穿過窗子，就像什麼事情都沒發生過，消失在他面前。

對於這個綠光怎麼知道他的名子呢？
孤獨之狼也不必想太多了……
打開窗子，有著帶來溫度的光芒，他在次拉了拉睡袍，精神抖擻的向後轉。
走進盥洗室之中。




崔斯特

    啪搭！
才透進牆壁不到一秒鐘，就被抓到。
讓這個光點驚訝一下，趕緊在穿透一次，出現在這個人面前。
揮著薄翅膀，它停在這位獸人一旁的桌子上，看著上面的單據。
在空中畫出三個文字。

「你知道我叫作崔斯特？」雖然感覺到這是某種奇特的魔法，不過，面前這位獅鷹獸人，在這一點點的時間，還是沒辦法辨認這是什麼樣的魔法。

綠色光點往前跳動幾次，又往回跳了一次。此時，由他的四肢，還有身體飄出一點又一點的黑光，進入這個綠色的小光點身上。

剎那間，崔斯特感覺到他昨天耗的魔法力已經補了回來，羽翼上的羽毛也變的更有光澤。看著這樣的神奇能量，崔特斯的臉上多出了一點點驚訝。

「這個光點到底是……」崔斯特的疑問出現，手中隨及要劃出咒文。

光點卻在毫無預警之下，穿過崔特斯的眼睛。
原本以為後受到像是元素魔法的傷害，而提高警覺，過了幾秒鐘卻毫髮無傷。
獅鷹獸人這時往後一轉，看見光芒剛剛好穿透窗戶的透玻璃出去。
他緩緩走過去，把些許灰塵抖落，打開這間宿舍的老舊窗戶。
看著才剛露臉的陽光，崔特斯露出舒適的表情。

「還是不解剛剛那東西，為什麼會來找我。」

「不過……都已經追不到了，那就算了吧。」

說完，崔特斯伸出獸掌向後梳理自己的巨大翅膀，沐浴在早晨中。




好喝的茶

    綠色的光點，穿透牆壁來到一個還睡眼惺忪的狼人面前。
他手上的動作顯然在泡一杯熱茶，隨意拿出一瓶超高級茶葉罐，拆開內包裝，十分熟悉以快速動作，在十秒鐘以內包好一個茶包，注入熱水，蓋上茶杯。
可能是剛睡醒的關係，這位狼人在泡完茶的動作後，就坐著等茶泡好。
看著他的糟糕精神，綠色光點揮動小翅膀，來到這位狼人的額頭前。
小小的光，發出一條光線，觸碰這位狼人。吸取出一個又一個的黑色能量，吞進綠色光芒中。然後『咚！』的ㄧ聲，掉落在桌面上。

原本睡眼惺忪的他，不知怎麼的，感覺到全身的活力都出現了。
看著一個東西掉來，把頭湊過去看。
綠色光點努力浮起來揮動小翅膀在他頭周圍環繞。

「這是什麼東西阿？」隨著他的問候，綠色光點降落在他手上頑皮的繞了幾圈。

「大家都叫我好喝的茶，你也是這個世界的生物嗎？」這位狼人似乎認為這個綠色光點可以對話，而出聲。

綠色光點沒有回答，在次拋浮起來，在茶杯蓋上停留了一陣子後，在往好喝的茶頭上跳了幾次，在原地轉了一圈，隨即穿透房間完全消失。

雖然不知道怎麼回事，不過好喝的茶感覺神清氣爽，絲毫沒有疲累的現象。

這時他打開茶杯輕啜了一口……

綠色的茶湯，冒出裊裊餘煙，飄出來的香氣，更是讓人陶醉。剛入口時原先的苦味竟然變淡，反而留有一種淺淺的清香。連入口之後的甘甜都比之前泡的茶都要來的好喝。讓喜好喝茶的他驚訝了一下。

「雖然不知道剛剛的東西是什麼。」

「不過，還是謝謝你摟，讓我喝到這麼好喝的東西。」好喝的茶舉起茶杯，對著透光的那扇窗戶，有精神的說出感謝話語，隨著繼續品嘗著這杯，不知為何變好喝的茶。




閒狼

    在緩慢的步伐中，一位狼獸人終於停止抗爭，坐回地板上。

「你知道我叫作閒狼，又不知道你來做什麼……」

綠光的向前又向後一跳，然後跳在他的鼻尖上，往前靠進他的眼球。
然後在這一瞬間，向後一跳，許多黑色的物體從發身上飄出，吸入光芒之中。

「沒想到你這小東西，也真不賴。」動了動軀體，閒狼覺得，從剛剛跟它纏鬥所使用的力氣都已經回復了。

連昨天上課，所帶來的疲累都一併解除。

綠光在他面前小小跳動，在空中轉了一圈，落床鋪的同時穿過實體，隨著木板的搭建，伸出小翅膀，由窗戶邊飛離開這個地方。

「那到底是什麼東西呢？」閒狼歪著頭，打開窗戶。

「該不會是這學校的七大不可思議吧？哈哈……」

對自己開完笑的閒狼，把掛著的窗簾全部發開，讓光線盡量進入這個房間內，悠閒的走向書桌，開始準備今天要上課的物品。對於剛剛的事情，閒狼把它記在心中，並不打算告訴其它人。




影曲

    小翅膀努力揮著，不過還是掉了下來。
因為沒有多少的重量，落在宿舍的棉被上，也不會讓人有多少知覺。
綠色光點往飄浮過去，停在銀白色的肌肉上，看著他的睡相，小光點在這個獸人的胸口繞了幾圈，隨即回到剛開始站穩的地點。
發出綠色的青光，環繞著這位獸人的身體。
應該是他身上有著奇異的力量吧，綠光從她身體吸取出的黑光並不多。
接著一個虎掌撲了上來，綠光來不及反應，被抓個正著。

「？」跟這個從來沒看過的東西互相瞭望，這位虎人也感覺到奇怪。

不過呢……
綠光毫無預警的穿透這個虎掌，並在他的手指頭上面來回飄浮幾次。
一瞬間，他原本睡了很久才醒過來的身體，突然感覺到活力增加。
身體的觸覺也更靈敏。

因為想要跟學校的人混熟，對於這個闖進房間的傢伙，自然也不能拿出不好的態度。
「在這裡我叫作，影曲，你呢？」

綠光停在空中，似乎在解讀他的問題。
過了三秒鐘，隨即在空中畫出四個魔法文字，往窗戶一衝，穿透過去。
影曲看著這四個魔法文字，小小的吃笑。

「叫作：『不告訴你』是嗎？」

「拖它的福，今天我的活力都恢復了。」影曲說道，走向剛剛光芒消失的窗戶，打開窗戶，讓晨曦的陽光照射這間帶有木頭味的房間。 




庫洛斯

    雖然小，動作卻很敏捷，綠光一路小心翼翼，終於進入這個房間。
穿越完牆壁後，這個房間的黑暗，讓本身有發光的東西變成光源。
它先停在桌子上，看到了那些書本，跟認真複習的樣子之後。
看清楚上面的名子『庫洛斯』。
光芒一個跳高，停在床頭櫃上面，來回走了幾步。
向是溜滑梯一樣溜下，掉在枕頭上。

看著他，綠光由一個點跳到另一個點，一連跳了五次。
在跳回床頭櫃，開始集中黑色光芒。
形成圓球後，綠光撞上去，把大他好幾倍的黑光全數吸進去。
原本從庫洛斯傳出來的疲累感，全數消失，看著他的表情綠光在次飄浮起來。
它輕輕的揮動翅膀，停在窗簾上，努力往反方向拉一些，使少許陽光能夠進入這個陰暗的房間。

看著陽光的出現，光芒在原地點了點，下一秒穿透窗戶，離開這個地方。
對著眼皮所傳來的亮光感，庫洛斯前後翻身了幾次，隨即醒來。

「誰把窗簾拉開的？」看著這深色布料，庫洛斯頭上出現了疑問。

不過呢，他同時覺得，睡這一覺，似乎比以往都還要有用。這種清楚的思緒，動了動身體，絲毫沒有痠痛，也沒有肌肉疲勞。又是怎麼回事呢？

想著這個問題，庫洛斯回頭拿本筆記本，在其中一頁下畫了一個圈，在考慮一下後，在上面畫了兩片物體。

「這是什麼東西？」

庫洛斯問自己，不過，這顯然又是個毫無解答的隨筆。




宸

    一個閃著奇異光芒的小東西，一下子跳到一位正在散步在校園的狼獸人面前。
雖然讓他嚇一跳，向後推退了幾步。
不過光芒一樣沒有停留，反而在他站著的周圍跳著。
看著他衣物上的名牌，光芒在地上跑過來跑過去。

「宸？你是在寫我的名子嗎？」這位狼獸人低頭，看著這個大小不到幾公厘的綠色物體。

光芒像是高興似的，興奮的跳了幾下。
忽然，沿著剛剛那東西跳過的路線，綠色的光線迅速發射，進入他的體內，下一秒又直接出現，不過原本視覺就靈敏的他，清楚的看見這個光芒手上多了一大球黑色的光團。在光芒落地時，這團光球也消失不見了。

看完眼前發生的事情，又看了前方跳動離開的綠光。
宸發現這個小東西跳在草地上，能夠讓植物一瞬間生長的更美麗與完整。

「那個東西……應該是精靈的ㄧ種吧？」他在心中這麼想著。

只能作出這種解讀，宸走在剛天亮的校區內，馬上發覺，方才的熱身，造成的喘氣還有體力的消耗，似乎被不明的能量填補回來。現在的他，體力已經恢復到最佳狀態。

「如果把剛剛的事情跟別人說，大家應該不會信。」為了那一點點的秘密，辰在心裡否決了要跟大家說的想法。

看著逐漸消失的綠光，宸並沒有追去，因為他覺得，這個小東西有它要去執行的事情。當綠色光芒消失後，狼獸人繼續他的散步，不一樣的是，他的精神，比之前還要好一些了……

雖然只是自己的感覺而已……




Champi.Frederica

    才穿透一半的房間，綠色光芒就感覺到物體的少量。
這個房間，應該是最精簡的吧。
看著前面隆起的棉被，綠光小聲的揮動翅膀，站在所有獸形生物都有的鼻頭上。
哪知道一個吸氣，一不小心就被吸了進去。
過了十幾秒後，綠光慌慌張張的從這位狼人身上跑出來。
上面還沾著些許透明液體。
這次綠色光芒往前移動幾公厘，又被一聲呼氣吹亂，在空中三秒鐘內轉了六圈。
終於穩住後，綠色光芒鼓起勇氣，在往前飛了一次。
安全降落在他的鼻子上。

綠光在他的鼻頭，淘氣的跳了幾次，然後依照他的形體在他周圍跳來跳去。
最後往空中一跳，黑光從他身上分離。
光芒毫不猶豫的往前張口，全部吞入。

這時躺著的人有了反應，一下子坐起來。
綠光來不及回應，被這位狼人的堅硬的額一撞，先飛向書桌，撞上一個刻著Champi.Frederica的門牌，在反彈飛向窗戶，穿透出去。

「嗯？剛剛怎麼了嗎？」狼獸人醒來，不到兩秒中隨即清醒。

「今天體力都恢復了。」

狼獸人拿起桌上刻上Champi.Frederica的門牌，走向窗戶。

開啟窗戶，殊不知剛剛有個悲慘的傢伙進入這個房間，是如何被整的。看著灑落的溫度狼獸人用力的伸起懶腰，面對陽光發出一笑。




尤金

    坐在省思池，看著噴泉，一位牛人帶著不知道怎麼回事的面容。
像是煩惱，也像是醒悟。身為一位教師，雖然仍在努力教導學生，但是另外一面的他，卻還是讓他困擾。

這時，有一個物體撞上了那片代表教師的名牌，並在他的眼睛前面劃出四個斗大的文字。

「尤金。」
「雷肯。」

「……」尤金看著面前的小光芒，驚訝的盯著它。

光芒並沒有回應，而在地面上迅速跑了一圈，並以來回跳動畫出一個陣形。

「這是怎麼回事？」尤金看著這個狀況，不知道該怎麼解釋。

瞬間綠色的光柱降下，打中尤金。

啪啪啪啪啪！

黑色的雲霧從尤金身上不停的撥離脫落，吸入綠光的身體中。

「可惡阿……竟然敢把朕……」尤金的語調一個變化，地蹄毫不猶豫向綠光身上用力ㄧ踩，使地面露出一個凹痕。

煙霧散去時，綠光已經消失的無影，尤金整個人甚是痛苦，坐在噴水池邊緣。
他的喘氣，隨著噴水池的驅動，出現在這個沒有任何人的地方。
「怎麼回事？身體的反應，怎麼會這麼大？」




洛哈

    習慣早起的他，早就醒來開始準備今天要上課的教材。
不過他從醒來的時刻開始，就發現了有一個微小的魔法能量進入這個地方。
雖然說不上來好壞於否，這位狼人感覺到，這股能量是正面的。

拿起紙筆，看著板子上面停著的小光芒，他知道，這個東西就是他從今天一直感覺到的『魔法能量』。

光芒迅速的回應，在這個白色的紙上用綠色線條寫上『洛哈』兩個字。

「連我還沒看過這種魔法呢……」洛哈放下板子，繼續清點上課教材。

綠光發現自己被忽視，生氣的往前一跳，停在洛哈的頭頂上。

「嗯？怎麼了嗎？」感覺到小重量的停下，洛哈抬頭。

這時候綠光高高跳起，先彈了板子一下，在跳到洛哈身上，在往前一跳。

滋……啪！

一個黑色圓球從洛哈身上脫離，吸入綠光之中。

「原來是精靈阿……難怪會是正面能量。」

對於狼人的回答，綠光似乎甚不滿意，伸出薄片翅膀，撞了洛哈的身體，在飄浮起來，穿過玻璃，離開這棟建築物。

看見光芒的消失，洛哈原本和善的表情，突然變得嚴肅。
「雖然知道剛剛的光芒是精靈……可是……」

「這個精靈的力量，似乎太過於奇怪了……」




威廉、海瑟

    天才剛亮沒多久……
磅轟！
在遠距離的海瑟校長室玻璃應聲炸碎。
玻璃的碎片驚動裡頭的羊獸人。
過沒多久，一個物體以驚人的速度出現在另一個羊獸人面前。
有長眼睛的都知道，這個人就是這所學校的頭頭，也就是校長：『海瑟』

「我說威廉阿……你有必要每次都找我那幾片可憐的窗戶當標把嗎？」因為有些蒼老，海瑟的聲音雖然沙啞但還是不免透露出怒意。

「反正幾片玻璃而已，又不會怎樣。」名為威廉的羊獸人，顯然沒有任何悔意。

啪！

海瑟聽完，不在動口，先動了手。
一個褐色的棒狀物體用力敲擊著威廉的羊臉。
當場讓一個高大的教授打倒在地，眼冒金星。

威廉爬起來怒視著眼前的老者。
舉起拳頭，往老態龍鍾的校長身上打去。
真不愧是校長，也不是省油的燈。
閃過的同時，手上的拐杖又迅速的ㄧ掃，威廉的下盤一個不穩，又摔倒在地。

「要跟我比試，在練個幾百年再說吧。」海瑟清了清喉嚨，站在他面前說道。

威廉拿出法杖，因為摔了兩次，使臉部有些腫脹。

眼看兩個人就要打起來，一個綠色小光點突然停在兩個人中間。

光點一個旋轉，從威廉跟海瑟身上拉出許多黑色光點，吸入，又在瞬間飛走。

「剛剛那個……是什麼東西？」海瑟看著離開的光點，不知怎麼的，被威廉打破玻璃的怒氣忽然消失。
就像威廉根本不存在似的，摸著那把山羊鬍鬚。
想著這個奇怪問題，拄著拐杖一小步一小步離開現場。

留下了不知所措的威廉，還有學生們。



「剩下最後摟……寧芙。」 

看著散出去的綠色光芒再次聚集，小迪舉起長笛繼續吹奏。
隨著美麗的笛音，傳遍整個校園。
這時，由光芒的身體中漸漸吐出一個個的黑色光芒。
在陣形中間聚集。
銀製的長笛樂音在次變調，隨著小迪的動作，忽高忽低。
黑光漸漸在音符與樂曲的聲音下，進入了小迪脖子上的水晶項鍊。
最後的動作，一個極高的樂音，出現。
長笛離開他的嘴邊，隨著小迪的肢體動作，一個光圈往四周圍散開。
之後，小迪周圍的綠色光點，全部飛起，像是螢火蟲一般，散滿整座藥草園。進入了大地之中，消失在空間之處。

「沒想到，會有這麼多。」

重新戴上眼鏡，小迪拿起那本書，放進盒子裡面。
一個回頭，沒想到一個虎獸人就這麼坐在自己眼前，似乎已經在那裡很久了。
因為他的戰鬥能力非常低的關係，讓像是小史或者是精通一點點戰鬥技巧的人，如此靠近也不會有感覺。
由外觀跟樣子，還有昨天上課的記憶，都代表這個人就是……史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯，俗稱小史的教授。

「沒想到單樣樂器也能這樣演奏，真是讓我大開眼界。」小史對著面前的學生之一這樣說著。

「我吹奏的是『聖樂章』。」小迪看著身高比他還高的教授回答。

「聖樂章？」

「以音樂的力量，吸取出例如疲勞、不信任、邪惡、體力消耗等等負面的能量，還能夠補足靈魂的力量……如果要單一說明，聖樂章，擁有『淨化』的力量。」小迪說著，拿起長笛隨手吹了幾個音。

由長笛的音符出現開始，周圍的植物生長得更加活耀，甚至原本枯萎的也都反長的恢復翠綠，重新變成一個全新的嫩葉。

「這是向大地祈禱的詞中一個樂章中的一小段，能夠讓植物的生長更加順利。」

「照這樣來說，你的魔法力不就很高強了？」小史看著這位學生使用如此神奇的力量，自然想到這是以魔法來驅動的。

小迪垂下頭，緩慢的搖了搖。

「我們家族的人，從歷代以來，都不能使用魔法。」

「為什麼？」第一次聽到這樣的傳聞，引起小史一點點興趣。

對於這個答案，小迪其實知道，但是從他不動的堅硬肢體，跟面有難色還有想開口又沒有做的樣子看來，這個答案讓他非常煩惱。

「不想說也沒關係，我不會介意的。」

看著面前的教授，小迪握緊了手上的銀製樂器，開啟嘴……

「因為……我們身上沒有魔法力。」

「什麼？！這怎麼可能？」

小史會這麼驚訝也是當然的，每一位獸人從出生開始，就算是最普通的平民，身上也會有一些魔法力，為什麼這位看起來像是世家出生的學生，身上卻沒有半丁點魔法力？

「這也是我對藥草學比較精通的原因。」

小迪說道，向後退一步，坐在地上，不經意的看著一旁的植物，並用狼掌順著植物的背脊前後撫摸著。

「因為沒有戰鬥能力，所以只能研究其他的輔助方法。就像藥草學一樣……」這時小迪的翠綠色瞳孔，閃過一抹奇異的光澤。
「藥草，是自己現在唯一可以幫助其他人的地方了，跟植物相處，我也覺得比起外面的武器廝殺還要來的有意義，就算我是如此的懦弱無能……」

看著前面，虎獸人的臉突然倒掛下來，跟小迪的臉只差個幾公分。
他紅色的眼珠像是看穿了他的心思，盯著他瞧。

「你是這樣想的嗎？」

小迪雖然被嚇到，不過還是以點點頭做為回應。
虎獸人以倒掛的方式，在學生面前展現一個笑容，即刻跳起，在空中翻轉了兩圈，使用最靈敏的獸人身軀，給了自己一個高達98分的落地。

「你知道……剛剛那首樂曲，真的很好聽嗎？」

「阿？」小迪看著教授，一瞬間呆掉。

「其實，從你進來藥草園開始我就坐在剛剛那個位置了，只是連我都驚訝你竟然沒有發覺。」小史拍了拍身上的塵埃，背對著。

「做的到，做不到，都是自己的界定。看似沒有能力，不過至少……你已經很努力了，不是嗎？」

第一次被教授這樣數落，為什麼不會有惆悵的感覺？
反而有一種親切感？
看著上的笛子，小迪並沒有回應。

「好了，剩下來的就是……」小史站了起來，做了一個伸展運動，手上拿著一個拳頭大的堅硬石頭，在空中拋丟。

「那裡！！！！」 

植物的葉片突然震動，小史的聲音，大到連樹葉都在搖動。
隨著拋物線的行進……


碰！！

「噢──────！」一聲獅子的哀號聲出現。

正中紅心！
一副帥氣的獅臉凹陷，被石頭撞個歪七扭八，向後飛個幾公尺，落地時，獅頭埋進土中好幾公分。剛剛在獅掌上的圍巾安穩的從空中飄下，不偏不倚的落在小史的手上。

「咦……？那不是我的圍巾嗎？」慢半拍的神經，將視線落在那件使用以久的毛織品上。小史稍微注意一下，發現到，圍巾縫織的十分細緻，上面還有一條小小的拉鍊，由面前這個獅獸人的動作來看，不難猜想拉鏈裡面的物體是什麼。

小史走過去，把這條東西，放在小迪的手上。

「下次不要在弄丟了喔，這所學校，有時候也是會有廢老鼠來偷咬東西。」小史說道，壓根就沒有提剛剛那位獅獸人的事情。

「可是，教授剛剛是不是丟了另外一個人？」

同樣身為獸人，看來這位學生身上就算沒有魔法力，他的知覺，跟其他獸人無異。

「喔……別擔心那傢伙。那隻老鼠只是定期皮癢而已，拿個刷子刮個幾下就好了。」小史微笑道，獸掌還作勢左右拍了拍。

小迪看著被自己尊敬的教授拿回來的圍巾，他又轉頭看了看刺在土裡的獸人。他穿起長袍，拿起長笛又吹奏了一小段。獅獸人漂浮起來，緩緩落在地上，位置也剛好的，讓他靠在藥草園的柱子上。小迪甩了甩那條過長的尾巴，走向前，拉開圍巾上面的拉鍊，在這位獅獸人手中放上了三張摺好的1000烏督。

「看來他真的很缺錢，不然他就不用偷錢了。」

說完這位學生，把他手中的樂器，以非常細膩的手法，使其拆解。重新放回打造精緻的木盒中，並十分小心的鎖上，拿了起來。

「剛剛，謝謝教授了。」銀色毛皮的他，向面前的虎獸人坐了一個恭敬的敬禮。

「不用謝了，畢竟你剛剛也讓我看了一段奇異的舞蹈，跟一首我從來沒聽過的美麗天籟。」小史以輕鬆的口吻回答道。

小迪推了推眼鏡，起身時，提著那刻著精緻木雕的盒子。一轉身，馬上跨出步伐，準備離開這座藥草園。

「記得，等等上課不要遲到了喔。」

學生回了頭，對小史笑了笑，又拿出懷錶稍微看一下，馬上露出慌張的神情，跑離這個藥草園範圍，直奔宿舍。小迪可不希望才上第幾天的課而已，遲到的情況就這麼嚴重。

「是誰在我手中放三千烏督的，小史？」

看著身後的獅獸人，虎獸人嘆了一口氣……

「老鼠終於醒來拉？沒想到這隻老鼠，竟然會長獅子的毛呢。」小史的嘴，不停攻擊著面前同樣為教師的獸人。

「你窮到要咬學生錢包，這樣也就算了，沒想到被咬的學生都看不下去，還施捨錢給你。」

「嘿嘿，老鼠的眼球多轉幾次，果然會有人丟錢給它呢。」

獅獸人聽到後，心裡十分不高興，舉起拳頭就揮了過來。
小史動了腦筋，對於直拳，當然向後靈敏的一退，繼續說道……

「這樣就生氣啦？阿丁。拜託你……當隻老鼠，也當個像樣一點吧。」 

聽著虎獸人的陣陣言詞，名為阿丁的獅獸人，停下揮空的動作。

「拜託我？我還想拜託海瑟幫我加薪呢！更何況，這所學校的名聲，是學生的責任，跟我們教師又沒有關係。」

一說完這句話，阿丁馬上感覺到，旁邊似乎放了個爐火。
想當然耳，這位獅獸人，在下一秒鐘就後悔了。
小史的臉色鐵青，舉起青筋突起的拳頭，馬上跳起又是一顆石頭，外加一些植物的莖桿都一起飛了過來。在次讓獅獸人向後滑行，吃了一把泥土。

待續……

＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝

後記：
這篇應該是在下寫的R.P.文章中，出現最多角色的ㄧ篇了。
若有任何的不適，或者希望修改的，都可以跟在下說。
這篇對於在下將來的子R.P.影響會很大。
希望大家都會喜歡在下筆下的您。
BY.小迪 2007/11/11

----------


## VARARA

大家好像都是先發文章才發設定的,那我也這樣做XD
----------------------------------
RP 入學啟程



──也該是出發的時候了。

在挺大的房間內，他頂著惺忪的雙眼，下床，立即被放置在一旁的小型黑箱子絆了一跤，仆倒。

──這種事情，是不是要我不要離家呢……。

淡紫藍色的小手拍了拍身軀，半睜眼的淡紫雙瞳動了動，流露出某種淡淡的憂傷。突然，像是想到什麼似的，那近乎是永遠維持著睡眼惺忪的雙眼猛然睜大，他立刻轉過身去看看黑盒子的內容物有沒有受傷。

VARARA，種族為「Ｋ隆人」。淡紫藍色的身軀ˋ淡紫的雙瞳ˋ頭上戴著不知名材料製成的帽子，貌似將一塊潔白的扇形布披在頭上。白色的肚皮上繪有三個黃色倒立三角形的符號，一高兩低的排列著；而頭上的帽子正前端也有相同的小圖示。拖著一條小小的白色蝌蚪尾巴，嘴巴幾乎都是張開的。

當發現內容物沒有大礙後，他鬆口氣，眼皮也隨之落下回原來位置。

「該出發了，學校的馬車已經到了。」

門外傳來管家的聲音。

「不，不了，我自己走過去就好。」

一邊說著，VARARA急著將他最常穿的白上衣以及藍色牛仔褲換上。

「路途很遠的，你要不要再考慮一下？」

「既然是自己想要學的東西，那當然要盡量靠自己的力量去完成所有相關的事情。」

「……」

門外的管家看說不過這位怪異的少爺，連諾幾聲後便請學校的馬車離開了。當他轉頭時，少爺已經準備好出門，對著自己微微一笑。

「你想學什麼？」

「音樂。」

「什麼？」

去軍校讀音樂，這種事情實在是太特殊了。而且魯爾維斯軍事專門學校似乎是沒有音樂導師才對，那他到底要去學什麼？種種問題在管家心中打轉，一時也說不出頭緒來，被百思攪擾的管家也沒注意到小主人已經道謝後離開，等他回過頭來，一切都太遲了。



──不太喜歡離家，尤其是到這麼遠的地方……

走在路上，某種莫名的孤獨感再度包圍這位新生。但他立刻鼓勵自己是要去學自己想學的東西，以消退這股感覺。走了走，他再度停下，四處觀望。

蔚藍的天、耀眼的日光、無止無境的大草原、四處搖曳的花草、淡淡輕輕的風……

他很自然地隨地躺下，接受大自然的洗滌。

──反正都已經遲到了，那就隨便晃晃吧。

喜歡草原感覺的他，很自然地在地上打滾。由於背包已經做過外部處理，所以他並不擔心內容物受傷的問題。滾夠了，他持續他的旅程，很幸運地這段時間內都平平順順，平順到讓他覺得有點詭異……。


「你是…新生嗎？」

一位一位熊人穩如泰山地站在校門旁，不，對於VARARA來說，這位大哥是貨真價實的「泰山」……大到像一座山。

「……………………………………………」

幼蛙的下巴往下猛拉，他姿勢僵硬地往校內看去，竟然每個人都和這位大叔一樣高，甚至還有高三個頭的！他立即收起驚訝的表情，道：

「是的，我是VARARA……請多多指教。」

他深深地一鞠躬。

「哈哈，我只是個校工，不必這麼恭敬拉！」

說著，幼蛙感覺腳底一空，熊哥竟然將他抱了起來！

「小小的也很棒阿！」

「Va…Vara……」

這是Ｋ隆人的特性──在某些狀態下會發出「叫聲」，而叫聲通常都是名字的前兩個音節。

────……這、這根本就是巨人學校嘛！

透過熊哥校友的高舉，他往內一看正當，發現學校內的平均身高都是兩百公分左右。相較於自己，只有五十五點五五公分，別人看起來根本就是個小玩具……

────說不定有人會說我很可愛。

正向思考是他的優點，然而他的第一個想法就是要請校方幫忙訂做合身的課桌椅。不對！現在應該是要先請熊哥把他放下來才對吧！

「那個……熊哥，可不可以把我……」

「阿阿，對不起，請你趕快進學校吧。」

正當熊哥要將VARARA放回地面時，有一個人快速地走過他身邊，他感覺腰間好像有什麼東西被拿走了，低頭一看，卻是自己的錢包被扒走了。 

「借我一下，很快就還你！」

Varara前頭的棕毛獅人開朗地喊道，他翠綠色的眼睛讓他留下了一個深刻的印象──機車，他想向前追趕，熊人校工的手掌卻突然押著他。 

「不用追了，他是丁莫‧普雷先生，往好處想，你這學期的課，可以躺著上了。」

校工拍了拍VARARA的肩膀，一時間，他不知道到底是該哭，還是該笑......。 

────……藉由沒錢來磨練自己也是一種成長的方法……

VARARA嘆口氣，道別熊哥後，向宿舍前進。

「等等!」

「Vara?」

他轉過身看著比自己寬高好幾倍的校工。

「你要找誰上課？」

「洛哈‧辛格教授。」

「高階近身搏擊、短兵器、戰術心理應用……」

校工若有所思地看著這位小弟的身體。

「等等，我知道這樣說會很失禮，不過……」

正當他還沒說完，Varara手上凝聚了一顆由雷電聚集成的雷球。

「唔……那這樣你應該去上威廉‧巴菲斯教授的課才對阿。」

Varara拍了拍背後的黑背包。

「近距離的暫時擊暈後立刻施以某種技術的破壞……需要『高階近身搏擊』、『戰術心理應用』、『短兵器』等等的技巧，所以我沒選錯。那個雷球並不是魔法。」

好像哪邊有錯，可是熊人校工卻說不上來。於是，他揮揮手，面送這位小巧到不行的學生進入校園。可是，那個黑背包之中究竟是藏了什麼「技術性」的東西呢……？

----------------------------(入學啟程 完)

作者留言:很高興能夠跟大家一起寫文章>W<~~

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

人物角色設定:

名稱:Varara
種族:K隆人
血型:KB型
性別：雄!
身高：55.55cm
體重： 23kg
特徵：淡紫藍色的身軀ˋ淡紫的雙瞳ˋ頭上戴著不知名材料製成的帽子，貌似將一塊潔白的扇形布披在頭上。白色的肚皮上繪有三個黃色倒立三角形的符號，一高兩低的排列著；而頭上的帽子正前端也有相同的小圖示。拖著一條小小的白色蝌蚪尾巴，嘴巴幾乎都是張開的。
喜歡的事：練習樂器
討厭的事：運動
擅長：音波幻技ˋ自然雷電形成
性情：和平不喜好打鬥,該狠的時候還是會狠
座右銘：未來要靠自己去爭取
欲選修的課程：洛哈‧辛格教授的三堂課程
家庭概述：家人不知去向,只留下管家與自己。
入學緣由：學習防身
入學資金來源：家中謎樣的大量存款
入學年齡：18歲
短期目標：把討厭的運動練好
中期目標：尋找父母ˋ自己存在時空的真實性。
長期目標：離開紅塵隱居當隱士
口頭纏:vara vara地叫。
備註：1.攻擊都是來陰的。(請參考下面)
      2.愛打瞌睡
      3.有點糊塗

名稱:Varara
種族:K隆人
血型:KB型
武器:自然雷電(類似電鰻會發電這樣...不過福特多非常多@@!)
性格:
     1.比較自閉,很少會主動找人說話
     2.會想一些比較哲學的問題
     3.個性上很樂觀
     4.比較安靜
穿著:
 型態1(普通型態):
                裸體,但是有戴帽子(絲質白色暗殺兵軍帽),以及腹部有三個倒立三角形並排(請參考我的頭像)，右手手腕的地方有個正七芒星圖樣（圖樣為空心黑色）。
 型態2(抓狂OR爆走型態):
                本體與第一型態相同,但頭上會多兩個狼耳,原本的蝌蚪尾巴會變成狼尾，右手腕的正七芒星會閃爍血紅的光芒。
 後期型態:
          會以第2型態出現,但是可以控制力量，右手的正七芒星閃爍淡藍色的光芒。
顏色:
　第一型態的體色（沒長毛喔＠＠！）：
　　瞳孔：淡紫色（偏藍色，色碼大約是#6633cc）眼睛是張開四分之三~
　　體色：淡紫藍色（嚴重偏藍色，色碼大約是#6633ff）
　第二型態的毛色（長毛了ＸＤ）：
　　瞳孔：暗紅色（有點血的顏色，色碼大約是#990000）眼睛全部張開~
　　體毛色：深海般的藍紫色（其實跟第一型態差不多，色碼大約是#330099）
  後期型態（有毛～簡稱ｋ狼型態）:
    瞳孔：深海般的藍紫色（其實跟第一型態差不多，色碼大約是#330099）
　　體毛色：體色：淡紫藍色（嚴重偏藍色，色碼大約是#6633ff）
配件:肚子上的三個倒立三角形圖騰，以及右手腕的正七芒星。
喜歡的東西:水ˋ藍天ˋ芒果ˋ操作鋼琴ˋ操作雙簧管ˋ音樂ˋ創作樂曲ˋ鳴叫（聲音：varavara....）
討厭的東西:蜘蛛ˋ蒼蠅ˋ粗魯ˋ酒鬼ˋ太髒的地方。

攻擊模式:

第一種 

1.不讓敵人發現 
2.開始使用音波幻術....(利用樂器的音響) 
3.背後桶他一刀>Q< 

第二種 

1.被發現了,不能用音波幻術 
2.敵手靠近的瞬間放電(皮O丘0.0?),使對方動作遲緩 
3.背後桶他兩刀>Q< 

第三種 

1.在遠距離放電 
2.集中雷電於身體 
3.然後像一顆砲彈直接懷抱敵人? 
4.電暈了以後,還是要桶他兩刀>Q< 

大約是這幾種吧... 
說穿了就是---------- 
1.自然雷電能力 
2.音波幻術 
3.背後桶刀 
補充一點,我是很會閃的= =+(有看我玩過路尼亞戰記的人應該都知道XD) 

---------------很重要-----------------------
正常狀況:
對方是有[肉體ˋ生命]的,不管是惡人還是好人都不會殺-------
對方只是[靈體(也就是俗稱的靈魂)],善良的不會殺,惡的才會殺.
我對靈魂的定義:
靈:生物的理智ˋ判斷ˋ思考能力(ex:安排今天要做的事情)
魂:生物的情慾ˋ衝動(ex:看到女獸會有遐想,身體會有自然反應.......<---這不是我喔= =我對女的都沒興趣,男的也都沒有....離題!)

以上～～

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

威廉線
「扣扣扣！」寢室的門聒噪的響著，你不情願地離開被窩溫暖的懷抱，穿上滿是皺摺的上衣，雙腳拖著疲

憊，把手握上了門把
「誰呀？敲門敲的那麼急，是要趕去投胎喔....。」打開門，卻發現是一隻中空的白手套在敲著你的門。
「嚇！」你被嚇了一跳,但你的恐懼馬上被住對面第三間的那位黑狼同學的慘叫給化消，原來他正被同樣款式的白手套給擰住了臉頰，整個嘴巴被拉的像橡皮般，看著他痛苦的樣子，你決定？


幫他

    「嘿！我來幫你拿開！」你一個箭步上前，想扯掉手套，但是在你把手套打落時，你心中忽然浮現出一股不祥......。
「呼......謝謝啦！我叫囧的閒狼，你就叫我小囧就好了......。」黑毛狼人搓了搓被捏疼了的臉頰，向你道謝道。
「等一下......！」你感覺到一股詭異的氣氛正在漸漸地籠罩過來。
「咦......？」沒錯，你擔心的事情發生了整條走廊上的手套[大約20來雙]全都轉了方向，用食指指著你們兩個，接著互相比著手勢，像是在交談般，在你們兩正想要提起腳步前，全部的白手套全都一擁而上，

「哇阿阿阿!」在全身被撕扯的痛楚中，你漸漸迷失了自我......。    
    



不幫他

    「......管他去死，反正不要礙到本大爺就好了。」你冷笑著，手套把一張上頭寫著：「法術課程已開始上課，請到練武場等候。」的小紙片交給你，你看了一眼，知道那位負責傳授魔法技巧的威廉‧巴菲斯教授終於出差回來了，你先前從校工的閒聊中知道他是校長的兒子，想必會是一名認真教學的老師才是。
─練武場─
你來到練武場，發現一位手持著黃水晶法杖的羊人正在教導一群獸，每位獸手中都有一顆六稜的水晶，你知道自己已經遲到了，但既然都來了，你基於尊重師長的立場，你還是走上前去。
「呃......請問是威廉老師嗎?我是[你的名字]，抱歉我遲到了......。」你以乖巧的態度懺悔著，正說到一半的時候，他忽然重重地拍了一下你的肩膀。
「哈哈哈，遲到可是一個學生的必經歷程咧！我最喜歡像你這種誠實的乖小孩了，為了獎勵你，這個東西給你。」威廉爽朗地笑著，他不但不生氣，還拿了一枚比在場任何同學都還要大的白色水晶給你。
「......這是？」你好奇的問道。
「我把我要送你的東西封藏在那裡面，你只要把魔力灌進去就可以打開了！」威廉又重重地拍了你的肩，讓你咳了幾聲，這個老師人真是好到一種豈有此理的境地，你想著。
「你先去旁邊準備一下，我去拿教具嘿！」他走向那群正在用水晶練習感知魔力的獸，似乎交代了什麼，然後就走遠了，向著戰爭學院的方向。
「好無聊阿......來看看裡面裝什麼好了！」你耐不住好奇心的驅使，把雙掌貼上這顆足有人頭大小的水晶，開始灌輸魔力。
「嗡嗡嗡嗡......。」白水晶在接收你的法力之後，開始變換色彩，你知道只要色彩停止變換，裡面的東西便可以拿出來了，只要在一下下......。
「叮！」水晶發出一聲清脆，你擦了擦額頭上的汗，迫不及待要看看裡面是什麼東西，居然要花去你將近三分之一的魔力才能開啟？
「嗡嗡嗡嗡......轟嘎！」就在你要開啟水晶的時候，開始猛烈震動了起來，一道道強烈的風箭從裡面竄出，全都射向作戰學院三樓的校長室！
碰！校長室的玻璃被你打破了大半，在這一瞬間，你想要把水晶扔掉，但是你發現你的手已經被用極有黏性的醬糊給黏住了。
這下慘了，穩死的......你在心理暗泣著。

----------


## M.S.Keith

～～～～～～

那段略嫌寂寞的小曲結束後，少年的手指離開原先純白的琴鍵之上。
被歲月浸泡成象牙黃的琴鍵，襯托了失去原有風采的不甘。
美麗不如以往的鋼琴，也默默的藉著少年的歌喉表達悲傷。

『這黑暗即是光明
你曾如此忠告
因為你那笑容宛如哭泣
所以再也不能強求了吧
我明白……』

我明白嗎？
被傷害過的笑臉，那樣的笑容相當悲傷。
這架鋼琴也是一樣，即使失去了亮麗的往日，卻仍得藏起風霜的面容，應和琴師而演奏。
一切都是假象。

『日夜之間的呼吸
迷失蹤跡
儘管承受火焰一般地嚴寒
嘗試著
依然要以溫柔的歌聲唱和

已經沒有可以尋找的事物了
也就無法說出口
這樣的世界
過度地欺騙就會化為真實…..』

我在騙誰？
明知道那個人不會回來，我卻仍死守著那份誓言，為了他，我要一直活在這個如同化妝舞會的世界中。
我親愛的哥哥。
看到了嗎？聽到歌聲了嗎？我，討厭這樣的世界。

『擁抱著　人們終會迷失方向的現實時
才能向前踏出步伐
所以請把手放開吧
即使傷痕一再的消逝……』

歌聲止歇，少年也停下纖細的手指。
像是娃娃似的寂寞少年，離開了鋼琴前方。

很棒的琴，謝謝你讓出座位。少年對著地面上的物體說。
在露出慘白的微笑後，他走向大門前方。
──門後，存在著煉獄。
鮮血與殘破的肢體內臟如同撕碎的肖像畫被散置在牆壁與地板，其殘缺程度好比如同摔碎的玻璃般四分五裂。所有的瞳孔；無論男人與女人，老人與小孩，甚至不同族群都有，全都在以恐怖的眼神瞪視著大門的方向死去。
少年的身軀卻滴血不沾地迎向陽光。
出身於血腥，卻不受其絲毫影響，如出土鮮花似的清秀。

──而在緩緩升起的朝陽下，宸用指尖提起嘴角，架起了相當空洞的笑。

這是，在宸遇到洛哈前幾個月所發生的無名事件。
當時的溫柔少年，卻不知為何，左眼閃爍著殘忍的紅光……

==========================================

姆 這算是小品前傳
因為會影響後來劇情所以先寫出來
正篇前傳還在修改中

----------


## M.S.Keith

他寧願相信，這只是個玩笑。
因為過於殘酷的現實，總會讓人難以承受。
───那是，擁抱著堕天使之翼的少年，曾有的想法。

就在洛哈即將就寢的那刻，不明的聲響阻止了他。
『什麼聲音！？』
洛哈打開床頭櫃，拿出預藏的短刀。
『晚上好，洛哈‧辛格。』
『？！你是.....？』
倚靠在門邊的，是名為宸的藍髮少年。
『......宸？』
宸緩緩睜開雙眼，露出微笑。然而，雙眼並不是原先的湛藍，而是溫柔、如海潮似盪漾的銀白色。

『……. .！你到底是誰？』
洛哈意識到眼前的少年並非原先所認識的宸，於是抽出了短刀。由於之前尤金的例子，讓他直覺對方並非善類。
『.....你到底是誰？你跟潛藏在尤金體內的東西有關嗎？』洛哈問。

『請別如此衝動，這會害得接下來的談話難以進行。』少年相較之下顯得極端冷靜。
銀色狼人聽了對方的話後，把指著對方的短刀垂下，但仍是緊握在手中。
『機警是好現象，但是你似乎弄不清楚誰是敵人。』
宸緩緩走近，將手掌覆上洛哈握住短刀的手。
『你要如何證明你不是敵人？』
『那你要怎麼說我是敵人？』披著宸外殼的少年反問。
『敵人的朋友是敵人，但並不代表敵人的敵人一定是朋友。』
『恩，原來如此。果然是教戰術心理學的人呢。』
少年開心的露出微笑。
『....不過，既然你會以這種口氣跟我說話，那表示我可以暫時相信你了？』
少年點頭。
『那麼，讓我們回歸最原始的問題，你是誰？你的目的是什麼？』洛哈坐回了床上，問道。

少年聽完後，嘴角揚起淡淡的笑。
『你可以繼續叫我宸，那是世間稱呼這孩子的方式。』藍髮少年看似婉惜地將手覆在胸口上，闔上雙眼。『但是，若你想要區別我與這孩子，請稱呼我為『全惡聖典』。我不過是來與教導這孩子的你見個面而已，並沒有特殊的目的。』
少年──全惡聖典語畢，緩慢張開垂上的雙眼，看著洛哈。
『嗯？可是我有事想要請教你...如果你知道的話。』
『喔，請說？』
『是有關於我的朋友 尤金‧巴菲斯.....』
洛哈對著全惡聖典，說出了自己所發現的，好友的『秘密』。

『我感覺到，他和我的體內似乎都有一個奇怪的東西.... 可是，那東西感覺上只是想要支配尤金....還有我。』
『……複數靈魂在同個軀殼中，嗎？』
洛哈不解的看向少年。
『簡單的說，就是與我一樣的存在。』
『他跟你的感覺不同，至少你不會想要利用這孩子，對吧？』洛哈的臉孔浮現出悽慘的微笑。
『呵呵，至少我不會像他那樣利用宸的。』全惡聖典微笑說。
『那麼你打算怎麼做...對尤金體內的那東西...抱歉，我不該主動要求的....只是覺得...你或許有辦法……？』
『對不起，』全惡聖典打斷了發言，『我以此身現世，同時沒辦法影響多餘的事情，只有在影響到宸時我才有辦法進行干涉。』
說完，少年閉上了眼睛。
『......是嗎？』
洛哈失望地嘆了口氣。
『抱歉，我現在幫不上忙。』隨後，少年又接了下去：『不過也只是現在而已。』
『只是現在？』洛哈突然站了起來：『抱歉，我有些不懂你的意思....但是如果你打算要在某種程度上利用這孩子的話，那我必須要採取些行動才行了！』
『請別會錯意，預言不是我的強項。但是我可以確認，那個靈魂遲早會發現我，進而對宸下手。到時候我就有理由能夠進行干涉了。』
藍髮少年回應。

『那，你能保證這孩子安全嗎?』
這是當然。他的眼神表示出這種訊息。
『還有，雖然有點絕望，現在的你是沒有贏過我的方法的，你也能夠感覺到吧。』少年收起微笑，冷冷地說。
『沒錯.....不知道你跟那東西，誰才是真正的強者呢？』
洛哈已經放棄說服，而想要改用激將法使對方上勾；全惡聖典也發現了，但沒做出反應。
『誰強誰弱，我不能肯定，我只會盡我的力量去守護他而已。』全惡聖典閉上雙眼，輕輕按著自己的胸口。
『但願你能履行你的承諾，全惡聖典。』

『那麼，他也很累了，待會就讓他休息吧。』洛哈笑著對眼前的狼人說道。
少年再度架起了微笑。
『是阿....晚安。』

　（宸有全惡聖典....那我呢？尤金呢？....看來，有些事，是注定要我們來背負的....無論如何，我不能讓這孩子受到那東西的傷害，就是一根汗毛也不行！）
　銀毛狼人的內心正飛快的運轉著，而在洛哈回過神後，發現全惡聖典的白銀雙眼正離著他的臉不過幾公分的距離在看著他。

『下定決心的眼睛，很美呢。』戴著宸外皮的少年開心地笑了。
『你.....!』
『──其實，他很愛逞強。』宸收起剛才那副開朗的笑容，換上了相當哀愁的表情。『他一直過的很辛苦....不過，現在別跟你說這麼多好了。等到時機成熟，再說吧。』
『......好吧。』

『...最後一件事情，洛哈。請答應我，照顧好宸。』
『好的。』

『那麼，他也得休息了，就睡在你這邊吧。』全惡聖典露出頑皮的微笑，不等洛哈反對就直接收回精神，軟倒了下去。
『.....喂？！宸？』
洛哈跳下床，慌張地把宸抱了起來。
不過…..
『………..』宸發出緩慢的鼻息。
『呵.....』
洛哈的大手輕輕撫摸著宸，凝視外頭皎潔的圓月，思考著未來的下一步。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

「早安阿~小史，你有沒有……咦？居然真的暈倒了……威廉那大老粗的占卜真是去他的準哩！」就在眾獸不知道該怎麼辦的時候，一名有著翡翠般翠綠雙眼的獅人大搖大擺的晃進了教室，他一眼掃去，目光飄過一個個不知所措的學生。

「這些小崽子……一個比一個有上好的資質和潛能……但是，就和洛哈說的一樣完全沒有身為軍人應有的基本應變能力哩！不管了，先解決本大爺的民生問題再說，嘿嘿！」綠眼獅人嘀咕一陣，接著蹲下身來在昏厥的阿丁身上東摸西摸，似乎在找些什麼。

「痾……老師，這樣好像不太好吧？」就在阿丁要開始摸向小史褲袋的時候，ㄧ隻纖細的白色狼掌抓住了他的手腕，阿丁記得他正是那天在植物園裡吹奏出美妙笛聲的白毛狼人。阿丁還記得那笛聲，那像冬天的朝陽ㄧ樣暖人心脾的笛聲，就像……他那只在夢中出現的母親般，溫暖的令人不捨、令人依戀。

這時，阿丁腦中浮現了威廉對他說的占卜。

「……到小史身邊去……在解決他的小問題時……你將會遇見神選之子……他們的身上將藏著命運的鎖鑰，不要懷疑……你和我……甚至是這世界的ㄧ切……將會需要他們的力量。」

「……神選之子嗎？哈哈……江湖術士的話怎麼可以相信呢？神選之子如果是在這些小崽子之中，這世界可就真的完蛋咧！說不定，給本大爺當神選之子還比較好哩……。」阿丁笑了笑，不把威廉的預言當ㄧ回事。

「咳……哈哈，你ㄧ定是誤會了，本大爺是在幫小史順氣活血，讓他能夠趕快甦醒過來，怎麼可能趁火打劫嘛？」阿丁被年輕白狼人ㄧ語點出他心有歹念，霎時面色泛紅，兩隻手像個做錯事怕被發現的孩子般猛甩。

「是喔……順氣活血，順到我的口袋裡去了？」小史無聲無息地插話，這時阿丁的臉色比小史的毛色還白，因為他知道，平時溫和的小史，一旦發起火來可是沒完沒了啊！

「沒有沒有……你一定是誤會了，我怎麼敢向你打主意呢？一定是你的錯覺的啦！」阿丁的頭搖的像波浪鼓似地，但是小史依照往日的經驗來看，阿丁的確需要被好好教訓ㄧ番！

就在阿丁大難臨頭的時候，白毛狼人開口了。

「史丁格教授，剛剛丁莫教授的確是在幫你按摩身體，你真的是誤會他了。」白狼人的長尾輕鬆地擺動，兩對翠綠色的眼睛彼此相望著，雖然只有短短數秒。

「哼！看在是學生幫你求情的份上，我就不跟你計較了……。」小史ㄧ如往常的數落著阿丁，但是阿丁此時卻被白狼人清澈的眼神所吸引，把小史的嘮叨完全拋諸腦後。

「……神選之子……他們的身上將藏著命運的鎖鑰，不要懷疑……你和我……甚至是這世界的ㄧ切……將會需要他們的力量。」那句話，又再次在阿丁腦海中迴響，在白狼人澄澈的翠綠色眼珠中，阿丁看見有股光亮穩定地閃爍著。

那是希望嗎？阿丁不敢肯定，希望有這麼輕易降臨嗎？看著其他的學生，再看看自己，丁莫‧普雷，這個年輕氣盛的教官，忽然開始沉默了起來……。

「老師……你有心事嗎？」察覺到阿丁的異樣，小迪關心的問道。

「沒、沒事……好了，你快回位子去吧！小史要開始上課了。」阿丁提醒道，小迪這才發現小史已經又走回講桌，面色蒼白地翻動厚重的藥草圖鑑。

「各位同學，請你們翻開第60頁……。」

「嗯。」小迪面露微笑，到座位上去了。

「神選之子阿……說不定真有那麼ㄧ回事呢……哈哈……。」阿丁甩了甩頭，颯爽的褐色獅鬃在窗隙滲入的ㄧ片陽光中，靈動地飄逸著。

─同ㄧ時間，教職員宿舍，尤金的房間─

尤金‧巴菲斯，這位惜字如金的牛人少校，ㄧ如往常的在鏡前面整理自己的儀容，儘管今天是不用上課的日子，但是他多年培養出來的嚴謹自律，讓他不會像常人般去偷得浮生半日閒，反倒是抓緊這些零碎的時間，去精進自身的武藝。

這些都是為了一個目的，復仇！

「……。」尤金握緊了拳，腦中又浮現了幼年時的那一幕，血，四散飛濺，遍地是艷紅的死亡綻放在眼中，那分沾黏在臉上的熾熱，是雙親的魂魄，和自己此生所背負的，使命。

「……嘻嘻……又想到那些該死的蟲渣子了？」一個沉渾的中年男子的嗓音響起，這聲音並不屬於尤金，它來自鏡中。

「……。」尤金抬起頭來，看著這面鏡子，在這白楊木製成的鏡框中，裡頭的牛人有著和鏡外同樣的身體，但那身體卻是由ㄧ個凶惡的靈魂佔據著。

那個靈魂，不做他想，正是雷肯‧欽斯恩。


「哈哈……尤金‧巴菲斯，你何不就乾脆承認呢？你不就是為了復仇而生的嗎？除了報仇之外，你還能做些什麼？嘻嘻……快接受朕的力量吧！」鏡中的牛人，眼睛發著紅光，不可ㄧ世地大笑著。

「……哼！」尤金猛然ㄧ拳打向鏡面，拳頭和鏡子接觸，碰的ㄧ聲，蜘蛛網狀的裂紋在這原先平靜無波的澄澈上盛大地綻放，把鏡中世界切割成無數碎片，但是這拳並沒能粉碎鏡中人的狂妄，那對紅眼仍然自在地閃爍著，嘲笑尤金的無謂舉動。

「哈哈……還是ㄧ樣的天真啊？敢對朕如此不敬，你難道不知道朕要取你性命就好像捏死隻小螞蟻般容易嗎？」鏡中牛人獰笑著說道，右手掐住了自己的脖子。

「唔……呃……。」尤金的右手不由自主的和鏡中影像同步，狠狠掐住自己主人的咽喉！

「桀桀……尤金‧巴菲斯，你一定也注意到了，那些小鬼之中，有幾個先天具有強大的力量，朕需要那些力量來進行重生的儀式……。」

「……你想對我的學生做什麼？唔……。」尤金痛苦地掙扎著，左手緊抓右手手腕，想掙脫不斷壓迫而來的死亡。

「哈哈……也沒做什麼，朕只不過是想找些樂子罷了……呶！這個小鬼，就是ㄧ枚好棋子呢！」鏡中語音剛落，牛人的影像變成ㄧ位年輕銀髮狼人，被哀傷包圍的他，正低著頭沉思。

「……庫洛斯？！雷肯……你！」看見那個唯一能理解自己內心世界的少年，竟然會是被雷肯利用的傀儡，尤金喉頭是被劇烈的驚愕卡住了，好半响說不出話來。

「哈哈哈……同樣都是背負著仇恨的兩個人，也都受過朕的’幫助’……嘖嘖嘖……果然，物以類聚呵……朕對你算是仁至義盡了，要不是你身上的血神霸魂是朕復生的關鍵，朕大可改附在那小鬼身上……。」雷肯話說到ㄧ半，尤金忽然ㄧ拳轟在業已碎裂的鏡面上，尖銳的碎片把尤金的左手刮出ㄧ道道怵目驚心的血痕，鮮紅，沿著蛛網般的溝渠下流，點滴在鋪著黑色大理石的地板上。

「……滾！」尤金瞪著鏡中的牛人，冷冷地吐出這個字。

「呵呵……繼續抵抗吧……你如果不做些什麼，這場遊戲就不能讓朕盡興啦……哈哈哈……。」令人厭惡的嗓音漸漸揮發在空氣中，窗外，瑞雪正飄落。

……將來的路，該如何走下去？尤金再次握緊了左拳，創口的疼痛已經被現實的殘酷，麻木。

「……我應該找阿威談談。」尤金道。

----------


## 瀟湘

上午的課程已經結束，午後的陽光自天幕傾下，將魯爾維斯封鎖在昏睡的氛圍
裡；學生們三五成群，用笑語充作火爐，藉著冬陽之力，將本應冰冷血腥的軍事
學校，烤的一片溫馨。

門外笑語不絕，水雲卻在空蕩蕩的宿舍房間裡嘆氣。不是為了課業煩心，一本略
為殘舊的《醫藥學大典》被擱在一旁，上面的注記眉批從序言一路蔓延到版權
頁，篇幅不夠的部分甚至插了幾張精緻的紙籤，以一年級的課業而言，水雲完全
沒有特別花心思準備的地方；不是為了生活費憂煩，先不說憑藉法力存在的靈
體，半僵屍化的軀體幾不需飲食，更何況現在還在運送途中，不在手邊。

「太過大意了……」水雲悠悠的嘆了口氣，今天上課時經過他坐在暗處，沒有任
何人發現他並沒有影子；然而，史丁格教授卻在更早之前發現了這點，而且為此
非常震驚。（水雲不知道小史其實是以為他是鬼）

想著想著，水雲又嘆了口氣：「死靈法術終就是禁忌嗎？」

水雲曾看過的聖傑爾門家密藏古籍如此記載著：

「悠久時光以前，所有統治凡間的君王左邊都坐著一位能與天地溝通的巫覡。在
凡間發生凡智凡力所不能平息的災厄時，告祭諸神諸鬼，運用祂們的力量讓災厄
平息是他們的本分；在君王荒淫而臣官百工無力阻止之時，表奏天地四方，讓王
族的血脈永世斷絕是他們的要務。所以凡間的君王對他們既懼且畏，因此讓他們
坐在自己的左邊——能以他們右手的法杖擊殺自己的左邊。

「不知何年何月，有些巫覡不願只擔任「溝通者」的角色，轉而成為了「研究
者」；研究天空、研究大地、思索森羅萬象背後的法則、探尋宇宙天地之中的真
理，甚至是神的存在也是他們思索的對象；而這些苦心在萬物中汲取規則的「研
究者」便是最早的法師。

「在稍晚的歲月裡，這些巫覡因為種種原因被其他巫覡所敵視，迫使他們離開自
己的故鄉，徹底踏上法師的道路。其中專注於研究「生命本質」的一派，便是死
靈法師的起源。」

然後……又是然後，死靈法師為了不知名的原因被其他法師排斥，死靈法術也就
成為禁忌的存在；是為了什麼呢？家裡收藏的書沒有提到，圖書館也沒有，應法
術招換而來的古代賢者也不知道。

白雲漸漸被染紅，晚霞慢慢的在天空上漫開，不需飲食的水雲依舊在思索。然
而，有股不祥的感覺卻在心頭漸漸升起，水雲正感疑惑，還來不及想些甚麼，事
情就發生了。

好像夏季裡晴朗天空落下的驟雨；又好像冰雪包覆的火山突然的噴發。陣陣灼熱
的痛苦自四面八方傳來，喉中的話語來不及傳到嘴邊，便化成一聲淒厲的哀鳴。
水雲在地上滾了好一陣子才停下來，強忍著痛苦顫抖著從懷中拿出一枚浮雕著雙
面神祇的金幣，半是呻吟的說：「翠麗絲！我秉持水雲‧聖傑爾門之名呼喚妳過
來！」

「有我可以效勞的嗎？」一張乾枯的人類老婦面容從雙面神祇浮雕中露出，打量
水雲幾眼後用稚嫩的童音如是說。

「立刻送我到我的身體裡。」水雲咬牙切齒的說。

「立刻？那麼多收七成服務費。」翠麗絲淡淡的說：「你存在我這裡的錢不多
了，你確定？」

「確定！」水雲嘶聲說，他現在要用盡全力才不會叫出聲來。

「那麼……Στιγμιαία μετανάστευση！」翠麗絲嗤聲一笑，信口唱詠咒文，地
上也隨祂的唱詠出現一個灰暗的法陣。見到法術完成，水雲立刻走進法陣，在束
髮戒指一閃後，身影便消失在房間裡。

「肉身受難阿……」翠麗絲微微一笑：「真有意思，不知道他會不會真的成為
『死靈』法師？」然後在一串低沉的笑聲裡，祂的面容漸漸隱沒，房間裡只留下
一枚閃閃發光的金幣靜靜反映著初升的月光。

同一時間，在噴水池前確有著一場小騷動。

「這是！」高大牛人的腦海裡傳來驚訝的聲息。

「又怎麼了？」尤金‧巴菲斯不耐的說：「又要對誰下手了？」

「剛才有什麼奇妙的魔力波動。」雷肯‧欽斯恩冷冷的說：「朕有點在意……」
話語未盡卻突然停下來了，在意甚麼？為什麼在意？這位魔神卻突然想不起來了。

「你沒有必要知道！」雷肯‧欽斯恩話鋒一轉：「他叫庫洛斯吧？感覺很有趣
呢！」祂打定主意要待會再處裡那個「奇妙的魔力波動」，然而祂卻不知道這個
「待會」卻是無限期；出自於某種原因，尤金對這件事完全不復記憶，連帶的讓
雷肯也無法對這件事留下任何印象。

----------


## VARARA

第二章˙夜晚降臨˙血瞳之封印
---------------------------------------------------------------------





「腰……腰酸背痛……」

下午，他在靜思湖旁邊小憩，隱約看到湖的對方似乎有位牛人在沉思。雖然在家中有做過前置訓練，但哈洛的課程仍然讓VARARA吃不消。雖然如此，但上課的內容還是挺有趣的。

『最後一位同學是……VARARA？他有來嗎？』

由於自己站在後排的關係，加上身高只有五十五公分左右，所以老師點名時就沒看到自己。

『我有來！』

VARARA叫著，猛力跳起！

『喔……。』

哈洛在點名簿上畫了畫，旁邊幾位同學還笑了出來。課程開始，當老師介紹完武器的背景之後便開始教授第一招。

『突刺是基本的招式。』

哈洛美麗結實的身軀稍微蹲下，拿著小刀的右狼手有勁地向前刺出，白色體毛在陽光下閃閃發亮。

『兵器是拳頭的延伸，所以基本招式是很像的。大家開始練習吧！』

哈洛笑著，一邊將箱子內的練習用圓棍發給學生，一邊叮嚀道：

『別太用力，雖然只是練習棍，太用力還是會傷人。』

練習開始。

──好像沒有想像的吃力……可是腰有點痛。

可能因為是貴族學校的關係，大家幾乎都是家中的少爺。VARARA一邊想著，一邊閃過練習同學的第14次突刺。

『……』

無數條黑線具象化在VARARA的對手同學身上。

『老師，他太會閃……我刺不到。』

哈洛帶著微笑走來，見到VARARA便問：

『原來你選我的課是因為這樣阿？』

正要進行突刺偷襲的VARARA停下動作，點了點頭。

『這種身材很適合偷襲敵人……或是做偵訊的動作。』

『那，我來陪你練習吧。』


回想完上課內容，VARARA笑出聲來，自言自語。

「老師是怪物！怎麼閃都會被他打到阿。」

沒多久，VARARA又開始發呆。

望向周遭的景色，VARARA只有一個想法：

──不愧是貴族學校，造景做的真棒……

與其說這是校園，不如說這是一處安靜的森林。群樹環繞著湛藍的湖面，看似整齊卻又不失自然之美。配上遠方的群山，以及不遠處的系所建築，再加上夕陽為大地蒙上一層橙黃的紗。此時，優美的景色使VARARA心中激起某種悸動，他緩緩地將身後隨時背著的背包卸下，拿出其內的物品，開始組裝。


──為甚麼……為甚麼是我，為甚麼我非得讓學生們受苦……

在夕陽的照射下，他氣憤、懊惱，卻又無能為力。

──究竟…什麼時候才能讓我不帶給學生困擾？我……不想再被利用了……

詭異地，一種細柔的聲音從尤金嘴裡發出。

『你在懊惱什麼？被朕選上可是你的榮幸呢。』

「我不認為這是榮幸。」

相對地，這是另一種較為粗獷的牛人嗓聲。

「你究竟要糾纏我到什麼時候？我對你的計畫完全沒興趣！我只想……」

此時，一種悠揚的樂器聲響渡湖而來，以尤金的音樂素養，馬上就知道這種音色很像是介於小號與長笛之間的融合聲響。

這突然的聲音讓他忘記接下來要說什麼，他只感到一陣放鬆的舒暢感，便緩緩地往聲音的來源走去。


──我究竟是在哪邊學會這些曲子的？

拿著雙親留下的一樣樂器「雙簧管」，他這麼想著。

──完全沒有印象……好像我是天生就會的……

鋼琴也是。就這兩種樂器的演奏方式，明明自己沒學過，但是為甚麼又可以展現出不錯的技巧？

「……vara……」

沒多想，VARARA又將記憶中的另一首曲子吹出──

[The Secret Rose]

記憶中，這是由鋼琴、長笛、雙簧管所組成三重奏。但由於沒有其他兩樣樂器的關係，於是就獨自將主旋律吹出來。

──下一首要吹哪首好呢？vara……

「很棒的聲音。」

「vara?」

VARARA轉過頭，發現尤金老師正站在他後方。

「謝謝。」

VARARA深深地一鞠躬。

「老師對音樂有興趣嗎？」

「我很喜歡歌劇。」

「嗯……有一部歌劇叫歌劇魅影，有聽過嗎？」

「那部很不錯……聽說是人類的三角戀情。但說這個之前，我想問你一個問題。」

「什麼問題？」

VARARA搖了搖身後的蝌蚪尾巴。

「你有沒有想過要換一頂別的顏色的帽子？或者是把肚皮的白色部位改一下呢？」

「……vara？為甚麼要改？」

「因為……嗯……最近流行……流行黑色。」

「vara……」

VARARA認真地思考。

「大概不會吧，我喜歡閃亮亮的感覺。」

「金色更閃亮呢！要不要考慮看看？」

「vara──哈哈哈！」

兩人侃侃而談，渡過一段不錯的時光。但由VARARA的觀察來看，這位老師在交談中似乎會神遊，也就是說──意識有點模糊不清。但交談卻非常順利，這點讓VARARA有點警戒心──精神狀況似乎不太好，可是說話仍然能夠如此流利，真是太詭異了……。

「這把樂器是父母留給我的，我從小就自習這像樂器……我很喜歡這個音色，於是就練了下去……不過很奇怪的是，我也不知道我為甚麼會做簧片。」

（註解：簧片是雙簧管的吹嘴，由兩片竹片合成。）

「對了，我從你的音樂之中，聽到某種渴望……」

「……」

這句話使VARARA築起戒心，一種直覺告訴他，這似乎是某種徵兆。

「vara……」

他想了想。

「的確，我渴望著某些東西。老師，你不也是嗎？在下認為，渴望的東西要靠自己去追求。」

尤金沉默不語，長達兩分鐘之久。

「老師？」

尤金身上散發出某種詭異的氣息，眼神轉為無神。VARARA的直覺告訴他必須立刻逃跑，但良心卻又無法放下老師。正當他猶豫不決時，尤金面向他，粗曠有力的雙手沉甸甸地放到VARARA幼小身型的肩膀上。

「老……老師？你還好吧？我要不要帶你到醫務處……？」

尤金開口說話，但聲調卻明顯地不同，一種陰柔的聲音從他口中發出──

「有些捷徑可以走……你何不嘗試呢？你渴望力量……渴望能夠舒舒服服地在這邊生活，渴望能夠席捲一切的力量……對吧？」

「『不要隨著慾望行事。』這是一本經典上面提到的。我不知道你是誰，但是我絕對不會走你所謂的「捷徑」來達成我的目標！」

VARARA吼了回去，卻感受到一陣陰風正纏著他，陰冷黑暗，揮之不去。

「朕不這麼認為，哼哼……。」

「你果然不是尤金老師……」

「我的確不是那個懦弱的傢伙。」

那獸影說著，嘴角微微一揚。

「我沒時間聊天。你有什麼目的？」

「對老師不會尊敬點嗎？尤其是對朕……」

「對我來說，你只是個污穢的靈體罷了。」

牛獸人的嘴角瞬間拉了下來。

「信不信朕可以瞬間殺了你？」

「我對生命沒有眷戀。」

「……」

沉默。

像是突然想到什麼似的，牛獸人的嘴角微微一揚。

「朕就不計較了。今天我來是送禮物，不是吵架的。」

「我沒理由領受污穢者的禮物。」

「由不得你！朕乃雷肯˙欽斯恩，說給就給！」

「我要走了。」

VARARA使了很大的勁轉身，但沒想到身上的陰風卻越纏越緊！

「放開我！」

「不就說了由不得你？哼哼……」

「你……！」

只見陰風隨著咒語捲起，襲向幼年ｋ隆人！VARARA掙扎著，試圖掙脫，但陰風卻密度提昇，形成黑色的不規則屏障。正當他慌張時，一切猛然而止。

無風，連旋動也靜止了。現在的他，正困在黑色空心的牢籠中。

「這禮物可真棒……。」

VARARA敷衍道，並想著該如何突破這黑色的璧障。他敲了敲黑色璧障，發現這東西似乎是流動的液體，看起來像是某種結界。

VARARA拿出藏在帽子中的短刀，向圓頂突刺！

「？！」

刀像是切到橡皮般地彈回，發出清脆的聲響後落於地面。見此招無效，VARARA靜下心來，深呼吸，放鬆，閉上眼。

淡藍清澈的電團聚集於他雙手，劈啪作響。

只見VARARA眼睛一睜，雷電有生命般地射出，打擊整個空間！

「va……vara！」

他蹲下身，不斷喘氣。空間出現些許焦黑，但屏障仍是沒破。

「關著我幹麼？想把我當寵物養嗎？」

「不只是當寵物……」

說著，牛人的嘴角微微一笑。

「我要你的全部……自然的能力以及天生的第六感……」

「尤金……老師！醒醒阿！你學生快死拉！」

「沒用的，他正在朕的支配之下……哼哼。」

水的聲音。

屏障漸漸滲出某種黑色的不明液體，速率緩慢，但似乎會充滿整個空間。

「青蛙嘛……青蛙很愛水的，所以呢……好好享受吧。該送的禮物我會送，該取走的東西……我最後會取走。」

「搞……搞什麼！我說過我不要！」

「真是可愛的小青蛙。」

情急之下，VARARA扯開嗓子大喊：

「媽的！我不會游泳拉！」

不知是不是錯覺，那液體的上升停了幾秒鐘。

「……」

沉默。

「好可愛阿……」

牛人說著，露出陰森的白牙。

結界裡的黑色液體已經漲到VARARA腰部，情急之下他立刻使用自然雷電，沒想到卻電到自己！他驚叫一聲，死命地往黑色璧障上抓，但總是滑溜溜的捉不著。

「va……vara……」

一種極為詭異的舒暢感隨著液體滲入他的意識之中，這水泡起來好舒服，有點像是泡溫泉的感覺……。

「反正遲早會被淹沒的，你就躺下去吧。」

雷肯笑著，在結界外盤坐。

「va…va，va，vara……」

他腳一滑，小小的身軀埋沒在黑色液體之中。

雷肯露出邪惡的微笑。

夕陽抵不過暗夜的侵蝕，放棄了最後一絲光輝……

夜晚降臨。




他，站在月圓的夜晚中。
一陣陣的風吹拂他深海般的短毛。
狼尾隨風自由擺動。
銳利的爪從他指內生出，靜默無聲。
唯那雙瞳著魔般地發紅。

「完成新的棋子……哼哼……阿哈哈哈哈哈哈哈！」

牛人發狂似地笑著。



──不知道那個小不點怎樣了？

關懷學生是洛哈的習慣，更何況這位新生還是「遲到」報到的，那當然更要好好地「照顧」一下。

──他的過去會是什麼呢？

記憶中，有位學生「宸」的過去是富有神秘感的。那，這位學生又是如何？他會喜歡什麼？或者也有一段不同過去？這似乎就是教書的附帶樂趣，很多老師都可以寫出自己的教學小說來。

走到宿舍門前，洛哈看到門上挾著一張紙條：

「有事外出，我會待在靜思湖～～歡迎大家來跟我做交流喔>w<!!!!~~~varavaravaravaravara!!!!（誰可以跟我共鳴阿Ｔ口Ｔ？？）」

──還用表情符號阿！

洛哈笑了笑，看來又是位陽光、有趣的學生。

隨著紙條的指引，洛哈向靜思湖前進。

──奇怪。

一路上，沒有鳥叫聲也沒有任何動物的聲音。連平常最常看到的松鼠家族也消失了，整座森林靜的可怕。

「喂！VARARA！有聽到的話請出來找我！」

洛哈大喊，卻沒得到回應。他對自己的大喊音量是很有信心的，但為甚麼他還不回應？

──嘖……真是麻煩。

雖然抱怨，但他還是向湖中心走去。但沒到湖邊，他就聞到兩種氣味：牛人和狼人特有的氣味。

──……他不是蛙人嗎？還是Ｋ隆人什麼的……他是不是回去了？

猶豫不定之間，洛哈銳利的狼眼看到湖邊有兩個身影：倒下的牛人，以及一個身材矮小的狼人。那狼人散發的氣味的確是狼人沒錯，但身高怎麼會矮成那樣？

──發育不良？

此時，那位狼人僵硬地轉身過來──

「！」

洛哈感到一陣冷顫。那緋紅的雙瞳好像探照燈般照著他，這狼人拖著近乎身高一半的狼尾，但奇怪的是……頭部並不是狼頭，而是Ｋ隆人的頭部，其上有兩隻狼耳。深海般的藍色短毛，在銀月之下閃閃發光。

他戴著不知名材料製成的帽子，貌似將一塊潔白的扇形布披在頭上。白色的肚皮上繪有三個黃色倒立三角形的符號，一高兩低的排列著；而頭上的帽子正前端也有相同的小圖示。

這些特徵，喚起洛哈的記憶──

「你……你是VARARA，對吧？原來你會變身阿……真有趣。要不要找個地方聊聊呢？嗯──」

洛哈看了躺在地上呼呼大睡的尤金。

「先生，小心感冒，你還有課程要準備阿。」

他說著，搖了搖尤金。

「唔……怎麼了……發生了什麼事……」

「……」

VARARA沈默不語，臉上沒有一絲表情，嘴巴緊閉，宛如雕像般。

「還問這些！快去準備課程，接下來你會很忙的呢！」

洛哈催促道，推著尤金走。

「等等等等，我是說那個會音樂的學生……你……」

尤金猛然一看，震驚得後退三步。

「你……你！」

「喂喂，怎麼了？他不是會變身嗎？這種二體一源的學生很少見呢。」

「……！」

尤金內心咒罵著雷肯，恨自己為甚麼必須背負這種命運。但沒時間多想，尤金立刻跑去檢查VARARA的身體；看起來是沒什麼大礙，可是他的魂不知道飛到哪邊去了。

「你還好吧？」

尤金的大手拍了拍VARARA，後者動也不動，直視前方。

「等等，現在是怎樣阿？」

一陣風突然吹過，洛哈手上多了一道傷痕。

「唔……！」

「我……打到你了，老師……」

VARARA爪尖染著紅色血花。

「……！」

「清醒點！」

尤金使勁搖晃著VARARA幼小的身軀，但後者竟然紋風不動！

「這股力量……不，這不是我……不是我追求的……va……vara──！」

「不對，我應該很喜歡這種力量才對……迅速、正確……」

「這……這不是我……不……不是……阿嗚－─────」

淒厲的狼嚎。

「他怎麼了？」

洛哈問，心中有許多疑慮。

「……不知道。」

雖然知道可能的原因，但尤金選擇不說出來，或許還有救……

「老師，我好想活動一下……可不可以陪我過招呢？」

「我……！」

話都沒說完，VARARA立刻擊出一記雷球，洛哈向左閃躲；卻見爪子的微微亮光閃現，又立刻向下一蹲，使VARARA的攻擊落空。

「這是……我的力……力量……」

VARARA低頭看著雙手。

「不……這不是我要的……我……誰來救救我……我不……不……！」

「什麼？」

一光點自VARARA腳下顯現，並開始在地上繪圖。隨著光點的移動，尤金發現這是一個七芒星陣，立刻知道這是誰所為。

「威廉……」

正七芒星散發出點點螢光，由緩至快地旋轉，吹得樹林沙沙作響。

「Vara──！」

淒厲的尖叫。

「你還好吧？威廉你躲在哪阿？」

程序停止，VARARA的立足點猶如燒焦般地焦黑。

「謝……謝……」

語畢立刻倒地不起。

「哎呀呀……累死我了。」

威廉從一旁的樹林內走出。

「沒有加蓋子是很危險的。」

「蓋子？」

洛哈茫然不知。

「就是對於這種力量的封印阿，嗯，讓我看看……」

巨角羊人抱起昏倒的他，翻開眼皮看了看：眼瞳不再緋紅，正在漸漸消退成原來的顏色之中。但除了這項以外，身體還是沒有變化。另外，就是他的右手腕上多了一個正七芒星的圖樣。

「你知道事情的經過嗎？」

洛哈問道，這位學生到底是怎麼搞的？

「不知道，我只是感覺到這邊的氣息異常所以過來看看……對了。」

「嗯？」

「你是他的老師吧？他目前只選修你的課程？」

「是。」

「那──」

威廉伸出手。

「付我陣法的費用。」

「咦咦？」

「這個陣法我生平第一次使用……跟小史借了一堆珍貴藥材，還有一些很難買到的東西……像是『喜必耶』彗星的隕石星沙、獨角獸的濃縮血液……等等的。」

「給我付吧。」

尤金道，內心有點不安。

「要多少錢？」

威廉的眼睛亮了起來。



晨間，陽光輕拂大地，星月退去，而風、雲仍是自在地悠遊著。

洛哈打了第四次瞌睡。

──真會睡……這小子已經睡了四天了……

這幾天內洛哈還要做自己的學術研究，晚上又熬夜照顧這個問題學生，讓他體力都快透支了。

不過，回想起那天被攻擊時的記憶……洛哈就捏了一把冷汗。那種速度實在是令人吃驚……。不過這段記憶是他提神的良藥，真不之是福是禍。

「……」

洛哈拉開蓋在VARARA身上的棉被，輕輕地撫摸那藍紫色的柔毛。柔順的觸感從指尖流向大腦，使他有種舒暢感。

──拿來當枕頭好像會很棒。

洛哈癡癡地笑著。

「老師……可以再摸一次嗎？好舒服。」

VARARA閉眼說著。

「………！」

無數條黑線具象化在洛哈臉上。

「你……」

「我就是在等老師摸我，我苦等了一天阿。快點多摸一下吧！」

「……你這小子……」

「vara──不管拉！」

Varara踢開棉被，一躍栽入洛哈的胸前！

「哇阿？」

「老師的毛也很舒服說──vara，vara！」

Varara磨贈著洛哈的體毛，怎麼也不停下來！

「等……會癢……不要磨那邊……阿哈哈哈哈！威廉的那個什麼陣是不是讓你變成──阿哈哈哈哈阿──變成神經病了？」

碰！

門被推開了。

「不錯喔，原來你有這種嗜好。」

尤金笑道。

「不是！我……」

這下洛哈百口莫辯。

「老師的毛好舒服……」

「哇，不，不要再來，再來阿哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈──」

尤金冒出冷汗。

晨與夜之間，一段小小的插曲。

（全文完）

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

我睜開眼,發現自己在一個陰暗的房間內.
這裡...是哪裡...?
完全沒有任何頭緒.

「你究竟想對我的學生怎樣......?」

站在房間內的水牛獸人開口了.
這把聲音...是尤金嗎?

「哈哈....也沒什麼,只不過想要趙一些樂子罷了...那個小鬼,真是一枚好稘子呢!」

一陣連我自己也驚訝的聲音從我的嗓子裏傳了出來.
這陣聲音,我非常的熟悉.
這陣聲音的主人,就是把我玩弄於股掌之間的那人.
雷肯‧欽斯恩......(庫:意念向連!?哈利波特!!?-口-(超大誤))

「...庫洛斯!?雷肯...你...!?」

「哈哈哈……同樣都是背負著仇恨的兩個人，也都受過朕的[幫助]……嘖嘖嘖……果然，物以類聚呵……朕對你算是仁至義盡了，要不是你身上的血神霸魂是朕復生的關鍵，朕大可改附在那小鬼身上……。」

碰!
雷肯的話還沒說完,尤金已經把拳頭往他討人厭的嘴巴揍去了.
縱使拳頭正滴落著滴滴鮮紅的血液,但他仍然不給予更多理會.
他瞪著雷肯的眼裏,此時正燃燒這冷酷的火焰...

「...滾!」
「繼續抵抗吧...如果你就這樣束手就擒,我可就沒癮啦.哈哈哈...」

他開始用他那令人厭惡的聲音嘲笑尤金.
周圍的場景不知道從何時起開始變得越來越模糊...
再我的意識消失前,我似乎看到了.
門外一個白色的虎人青年的身影.

***

「...呃!!!」

我躺在自己的床上睜開了眼睛.
窗是打開的,外頭的天空已經接近黃昏了.
陽光橙色的晚霞從窗口照了進來,投射在我的臉上.
這個...究竟是!?

沒有理會房間內與我睡前不一樣的情景,我迅速坐了起來.
剛才的...究竟是夢還是現實?
不知道.頭腦一片混亂.
恐懼與精神上的壓迫讓我無法冷靜下來.

雷肯打算控制我嗎!?
不...怎麼可能...
這個玩笑也太惡劣了吧!?

我一拳打在牆壁上,震動的餘音在我的耳邊迴轉.
既然是這樣的話...
我就離開這個學院,到雷肯觸碰不到我的地方.
或是更正確來說,是一個即使雷肯控制了我...
也無法傷害任何人的地方.(庫:鑽牛角尖的想法~)

我用魔法招來掛在衣架上的外套,徑直走出房間大門,
房間內,只剩下已被打開的窗戶旁的窗簾...
在房間內空虛的搖擺著.

***

學院北方的荒野.
以魔物出沒率高何魔物的凶狠盛名的地點.
這裡雖然是一個修行的好地方...
但是也沒有任何人或獸敢深入裡面.
因為...這個地方,別的東西倒沒有...
就只有[迷團]是最多的.

「呼...呼...」
怎麼這樣...?
我的身體...什麼時候變得這麼軟弱了?
明明才這麼一點距離而已...

才停下腳步,一個魔物便立即向我撲來.
「.....跟我滾開!!!」
我一個拳頭打在他的臉上.
隨著牙齒破碎的聲音,牠以可笑的姿勢飛走了.

「真是夠了...」

我靠在一個石碑旁稍作休息.
石碑上刻著許多古文...但是我沒有任何興致仔細調查.

腦中不斷徘徊著的,是最近在學院內的記憶.
為什麼...只不過是在陽光下生活,對我來說有這麼困難嗎!?
就因為我的魔力存量大的關係?

「哈阿阿阿阿!!!」
不願再思考,我一個拳頭打在石碑上.
「為什麼為什麼為什麼阿阿阿阿!!!!!!」
不斷的打擊著石碑,我大聲吼道.
亦同時,我的心裏也在不停的反問自己.
究竟是為什麼...!?

碰.
最後的一拳,石碑應聲粉碎.
「呼...呼...」
我低著頭,重重地喘息著.
到底...是為什麼...?

(哈哈...你到處都是破綻呢.)
心低響起了一陣不熟悉的聲音.
是雷肯?不對...
聲音給人的感覺不一樣...

「你是誰?」
有著雷肯給我的經驗,我警戒了起來.
這傢伙,究竟又是誰?
又是帶著怎樣的目的靠近我的?

(暫是你還不用知道我是誰,小孩.)
「...好吧,你有什麼目的?」
直接了當的問他好了.
想要什麼就拿去吧,反正我也不在意.
或許,就這樣消失還更好呢...

(你還蠻直接嘛,小孩.)
「有話快說有屁快放.不要在這裡拖拖拉拉的.」
(別這麼冷淡嘛...不過也好,既然你進入了正題,我也就不婆媽了--)

轟隆!!!
背後的石碑原本放置的地方...
地面開始碎裂,並且傳來了一陣龐大的吼聲.
究竟是怎麼一回事!?
難道--

不用等我確認,答案已經出現在我的眼前了.
一個全身包覆著火焰的亞龍族從地低鑽了出來.
牠揮動了手上巨大的劍,用低沉的聲音問道.
「是你打擾了我的睡眠嗎,臭小子!?」

「......」
望著眼前的龐然大物,我愣著了.
「哼,小鬼,嚇的發呆了?」

呃...這個嘛...
「讓我整理一下狀況.你是剛剛那個傢伙?」
明明聲音質量完全不一樣...
(拜託,我才沒牠那麼丑呢.)
「是嗎...原來這樣啊.」

「才睡了2000年而已,就有了那麼狂妄的獸啊.讓我告訴你,不要無視我的存在--」
亞龍族舉起他巨大的熔岩劍,迅速超我刺來.

*「evocem vos,Alastor.」*

碰!
隨著強烈的撞擊,我們的周圍掀起了一陣強風.

不知道什麼時候,我的手上已經出現了一把紅黑相間的劍.
劍柄上繫著兩掉黑色和白色的布條,在強風之間搖擺著.
劍柄旁的則是一個像摩托車煞車手製般的東西.

強風劃起的土塵散去,亞龍族驚訝的發現自己刺出的劍已經被我的劍尖擋下.
「哼...」
牠收起劍,噴了噴鼻息道:
「2000年前沒有你這種魔力強大的獸呢.」
「...那麼要不要再睡個2000年看看?」
我開始出言挑寡.
反正也沒差...打鬥反而可以讓我不再胡亂思索.

「如果可以你就試試看啊.」
牠舉起大劍,傲然揮下--

下回待續~
（劍的模型和亞龍族對戰的場景是改編自[惡魔獵人4]

*********

魔法解說:

*「evocem vos,Alastor」

這個咒語是拉丁文，其中evocem vos是召喚的意思．
而Alastor則是劍的名字，Alastor是古希臘雷神的名字，祂以負責掌管天上的雷電為己任．


亞龍族的概念圖


圖片取載自[惡魔獵人4]

----------


## M.S.Keith

該怎麼形容現在的處境呢？
　「那…那是，亞龍族，吧？」
　宸目瞪口呆的看著眼前的景象。
　纏繞著火焰的巨型龍人，手裡舉起如他身高般長的大劍，與小他好幾倍的敵人打鬥。

　「那種魔力….的感覺。」
　從龍人的對手身上，隱隱散發某種力量。
　即使已經壓抑到相當的底限，卻仍無法阻擋宸的雙眼。
　那是，極端不祥的，恐怖魔力。
　『雷肯‧欽斯恩』
　少年的腦裡無預警地浮現這個單字。
　「是你嗎，惡？」
　沒有人回答。
　資料繼續在腦中解凍。
　──『我感覺到，他和我的體內似乎都有一個奇怪的東西....』
　洛哈的聲音。
　「原來，老師跟我，也是一樣的。」
　感覺有一點悲傷的笑容微微的展開。

　碰！
　劍間再度碰撞，併發的魔力灼烈地焚燒著周圍的空間。

　那頭亞龍人，至少活了數千年吧，那種魔力並不是年輕的亞龍能夠發出的。
　沒有見過亞龍的宸，也能夠憑藉著體內『全惡聖典』的知識庫進行分析。
　那麼，對上那頭亞龍的狼人，又是怎麼能與他僵持的呢？
　沒有意義的思考，在思考下去也是沒有結果的。現在所能確定的是，不論是在戰技與威力的比較下，最後吃虧的是將會是那頭狼人。

　所以。

　『解除封鎖，Rhapsody Torque, Finale（羅塞狄之鐲，開放）。』
　短短三個音節的詠唱，宸雙手腕浮現出了複雜的環狀魔法陣。
　銀色的色澤覆蓋住原先灰色的整隻手臂，那是有如純銀般華麗的手臂鎧甲，而在手背上有五個突起的發射孔，繪製著許多不明的特殊紋樣，全部都是為了進行增幅與精密控制的強大魔力制御器。
　帶著高貴的幻想所具現出的，不屬於世間的武器。
　其名曰『Hallucination』，涵義為不滅的幻想！
　
　「好久不見了，十字星…..」
　宸像是見到了老朋友似的語氣說著。
　十字星，這套同時包含防具與武器、射擊與格鬥等優點的拳銃，正是由宸所創造出為符合這位藍髮少年戰鬥風格的強力兵器。
　自從離開『家』之後，有多久沒召喚過十字星出來了呢？
　
　「現在，不必想這些。」
　沒錯，
　現在的宸，並不是平時溫順的那個少年。
　就像是開關切換一般，宸的身上發散著令人恐懼的戰意。
　毫無疑問的，現在的他正是那位被稱為『鮮血王子』的恐怖殺手。
　
　「解開外靈層束縛，我要一次打穿那頭亞龍的防禦。」
　十字星對照著少年的話語，同時將發射孔上的封印術式解開。
　「那麼，我們開始吧…..」
　
　隨著少年高舉的手臂，湛藍色的魔力光芒逐漸朝發射射孔前端聚集，形成一個人頭大的藍色光球。
　「這樣子…百分之七左右吧。」
　光球的周圍，盤繞起數種不同的環狀咒文帶。
　「發射吧，久違的『大魔術砲擊』！」
　《Visionary Crystal》
  那一刻，藍色淹沒了整個視線。
　魔力的收束砲，隨著壓縮力的解放瞬間朝著紅色亞龍奔騰而去。
　藍色的光之長矛在途中就如的花瓣一般四散，以不同的角度襲向敵人。
　「什….！」
　亞龍與庫洛斯無法理解到底發生了什麼事情，只見冷冽的魔力之箭帶著讓人顫抖的低溫，瞬間從所有的角度貫穿亞龍的身軀。沒有造成致命傷，不過單憑這招就已經破壞了亞龍身上所有的魔力結合。亞龍已經無法戰鬥了。
　凋落的冷藍花雨中，只有庫洛斯毫髮無傷。
　
　──高密度的魔力集合砲擊，這就是方才那波攻擊的真面目。
　流轉在宸身體中的強大魔力，本身就是種高度易變質的能源集合，藉由這點，宸將高度魔力壓縮成團塊，再藉由將高速詠唱凍結在臨界點的狀況的方式，於發射的時候進行同步解壓。這就相當於一個魔法師在高速移動下同時以超越極限的速度詠唱咒語吧，
　這絕不是任何人所能辦到的事情。
　這是，擁有異端血統的他們才能達成，超越現有理論的『奇蹟』。
　
　「只有活了幾千年的亞龍種，果然還是抵擋不了相剋屬性的砲擊嗎？」
　宸輕盈地降落在已經半跪的亞龍肩膀上。
　「唔….你..！」
　「怎麼，很意外嗎，這種波動你應該很熟悉才對吧。」
　不知何時，宸的左眼泛起了閃亮的銀白色。
　「兩千年，原來你被封印這麼久了。不過對你們亞龍而言，這不過是短短一瞬吧。」
　「什麼…這種，你，是….！」
　「認為解除封印就想要出去大開殺戒？可別讓我笑出來阿，這種老死的劇情根本就連說出來都是在降低格調。」
　「………….」
　「阿，昏過去了阿。」
　
　宸從亞龍的肩膀跳下，接著看向被晾在旁邊許久的庫洛斯。
　「很不錯的魔力存量，如果能夠訓練到最高程度的話大概可以接近到雷肯吧。」
　少年──此刻是全惡聖典的宸，微笑著說。
　庫洛斯也從驚愕之中回神過來。
　「你──」
　「怎麼知道雷肯？」全惡聖典的手撫過亞龍粗糙的外殼。「我知道的應該不比你多吧，不過如果看靈魂，雷肯的力量大概就是這個世界的神祇程度。」
　「───！」
　庫洛斯顯然又受到了一次驚嚇。
　「不過阿───」
　宸接著開心的笑了。
　「神也會滅亡的喔。」
　「神也會滅亡嗎....你有什麼證據來證明這一點？」
　「因為阿，我現在就站在這邊阿。」
　「哼,你是在炫燿你是神嗎?」
　「並不必炫耀，這是事實。」
　「你能證明這一點嗎?」
　聽到這句話，少年笑了。
　「你要如何證明神的存在呢？」
　「不知道，信仰、神通，什麼都好吧。」
　「錯，神的存在是不需質疑的。」少年搖晃豎在嘴前的手指。「他就是如此獨一無二的存在，既無善、也無惡，崇高而孤高的存活著。」
　「......」庫洛斯用劍戳了戳面前的亞龍.「這要怎麼處理?」
　「簡單。」宸在亞龍的額頭上畫了幾個符號，同時低聲唱誦著某種不成聲的音調。
　就在聲音停止的瞬間，亞龍醒了過來。
　「哦！」庫洛斯類似反應少年的動作一般發出了聲音。「接下來呢?」
　「我會修復封印，頂多偶爾招喚牠出來做點事情，有隻這麼龐大的寵物的話宸也會拿他沒辦法吧。」
　「那樣啊....」庫洛斯轉過身，把劍扛在肩膀上說道。「我想我應該沒有在這裡的價值了？」
　「──你也要幫忙修復。」
　「這和我沒什麼關係吧！而且我也不會做這種工作。」
　「所以才要學阿。」宸將十字星解除，露出原本灰色的手臂。「有這種資質，卻連封印術式都做不來，這樣太浪費了」
　
　「...無聊。」庫洛斯舉起腳步，準備離開。
　《Restrict》
　魔力快速的結合，並將庫洛斯緊緊的綁縛住。
　「...你這是什麼意思？」
　「你能解開這招的話我就讓你走。對了，這可是我最弱的封印術。」冷峻的微笑。
　「開什麼玩笑，這種東西也想綁著我？」
　庫洛斯運起魔力，準備衝破魔力的束縛。
　異變陡生，原先看似脆弱的封印術式竟然就像加強了好幾倍般，庫洛斯越是運起魔力，束縛就收的愈緊。
　「......」
　「你認輸嗎？」
　「才不要呢。」庫洛斯倔強地說。「就算一整夜綁在這裡也別想我幫你。」
　「……..」
　宸收回了施加在對方身上的咒語。
　「看來你是放棄了？」
　「在強迫你也沒有結果，那不如不要繼續。」銀白色雙眼的少年掛起略為憂鬱的笑容。「你可以走了。」
　「...還是算了吧，反正我也沒什麼地方可以去。」「需要幫忙是吧？」
　「謝謝你，我先自我介紹吧，這個身體的名字叫做宸，至於現在的我是『全惡聖典』。」
　
　「...庫洛斯。」
　
　陽光，染紅了地平線，也照亮了兩人的臉。

----------


## 劍痞

哼著自創的小調，於校園一角悠閒散步。
雙手在身後拖著隨身物，狼尾不時掃遍書的厚皮。

腳底草皮的觸感，還有濃厚的青草味。
洛哈教授的第一堂課真是趣味滿分。

伸懶腰、深呼吸——

「嗚！」噁心感從胃肆無忌憚的直衝喉嚨，我碰一聲撞向一旁的磚牆，硬是止住污物的闖越。

撫胸、大口喘、滑落了幾公分的眼鏡、直流冷汗。

最後不敵腹部劇痛，只得扶牆而坐。
抱著發抖的雙腿，皺起因汗而濕的眉頭。

實在無法忽略那幾下……洛哈教授。

雖然有前車之鑑，還是太魯莽了嗎？
將臉埋入雙膝間，黑暗帶來頗為清晰的……慘痛景象。

……

胸前的痛穿透了肉身，明明是拳頭卻像是被卡車撞到一樣。
不得已只能連退數步，為了減緩衝擊，也是為了轉移對疼痛的注意力。

「今天的課根本沒在聽，做點小動作上半身的破綻就出現了啊？」

洛哈緩緩逼近，雙眼露出不耐，很明顯對劍的表現感到不滿。

「怎麼樣？還有三招。」他將雙手關節弄得作響，對於眼前的學生，他可是認真的。

或許這跟我的要求也有點關聯……

「當然沒、沒問題，繼續，還早。」

用拿書的左手揉著胸線中點，另一手仍擺出防禦姿態。

突然胸口一陣不適，我咳了出來。
看來這拳比打在今日上午那位仁兄的有過之而無不及。

他懷疑的看著我，問：「還早？我看很快就能結束了。」

洛哈修長的身軀快步向前，毫不費力鑽入我的懷中。

「無論受到什麼傷害，防禦絕對不能鬆！」向上一推，我不穩的防禦隨即煙消雲散。

我就像是一位軍人面前手無寸鐵的平民，只能舉高雙手……任他宰割。


「哼。」他一個轉身，內含離心力的左腿踹向肚腹。

少了肋骨保護的臟器吃上這結實的一腳，我向後倒去，背部傳來撞擊的反作用力。
朝後一看，原來是練武場邊緣的紅磚牆。

「還看！」

洛哈左手放於腰際，又是一次五呎快步。
儘管我還站著，但我現在連防守都反應不過來！

看著這拳以高速衝向我零點幾秒前才被踢過的右腹。我把雙手擋在它路徑上，試圖撥開這要命的一擊。

就在布與石頭即將接觸的剎那間，手被衝開，就跟磁鐵同極相斥一樣。

我驚訝到連自身安全都不顧，直呼：「這違反常理——」

碰！


拳震，自中央擴散至肢末，彷彿時間暫停般。
……突然不痛了？

不對，這與身處空氣中而不知空氣存在的道理一樣；相較之下疼痛的源頭在何處也變得不是那麼重要。

突然被擊中的部位傳來強烈的麻痺感，像是炸彈炸開了般一發不可收拾。

我雙手抱肚，下滑側臥。
屈曲掙扎，發洩體內不斷衝撞橫行的噁心感。

「夠了。」禁不住中心翻攪的痛，無力拉著洛哈的褲管，抱持一絲的希望，「咳，我……」

「不行？」他的臉因背對日光而黑暗。我混亂的腦中彷彿聽見以無奈構成的鼻息聲。

「哈哈，一昧的防禦不行的啊。」拍去手上的灰塵，洛哈在我眼前蹲下，玩著我火紅的馬尾，「而且在戰場上你說停，敵人怎麼可能會乖乖停下來？」

可惡，氣死我了……

「氣死你了？」洛哈將我的心聲重複一次，又來了，他怎麼……

「怎麼知道？因為你臉上寫滿了這句話啊。」
他噗一聲笑了出來，不斷的哼哼哼讓我的怒氣有增無減，而我卻只能像個將死之人般瞪著他。

「今天就這樣，再過幾堂課或許會好點。」瞧見底下學生一副想殺死自己的眼神，笑容又增添了點好奇。
最後他表明下回練習自己準備以何種態度面對：「記住，我只會更認真，絕不會放半桶水。」

「呿。」我撇過頭，避開他的視線。

也為了掩飾自己的難為情……下次，一定要更好。

……

很快的，落日為校園鋪上一層金黃。
藍天漸漸轉變為深橘，晚霞與振翅遠離的飛鳥，讓人意識到又一天即將過去。

外頭最初佈滿的談話與走動，逐次被微風拂過枝葉的窸窣覆蓋。最後在落日下還值得注意的，是烏鴉的沙啞、餐廳的談笑……與不知從何而來的淒厲慘叫。

在宿舍間遊蕩的我是唯一的受害者；右耳被震得疼痛難耐的，甚至差點暈過去。

皺眉自昏暗光滑的走廊站起，現在是用餐時段，怎麼可能有人在這附近？本來是看準時段才到此散步連帶參觀宿舍。

真是令人擔憂，這足以招來一卡車貓群的叫喊。
而且，連我也因此被吸引。

由於距離很近的緣故，不難推測可能是從哪幾間房傳出。
在盡頭迅速拐過放著一只花瓶擺飾的左彎，從音量來判斷，應該就在離這不到十公尺的範圍。

但還是缺乏能夠確認的要素。我搔著腦袋，嘗試猜測究竟是哪扇門後方會出現我想知道的事情。

任誰都知道，隨隨便便闖進他人的房間可不是好事，就算住戶當時不在現場，加上我秉持的原則，每間房間都轉開看看這事我可做不到。

叮。一聲清脆的金屬墜地轉移了我的注意力，是從……那扇嗎？

我趨步向前，站定在上頭雕繪著精緻木紋的一人高門前。狼耳緊貼冰涼的檜木想再次確認聲源。
讓我失望的是，沒半點聲音透過空氣分子的震動傳入耳中。

「咳。」退後一步，叩叩門板，等待素未謀面者開門應我。

……還是一樣，完全沒有反應。

沒人嗎？我用滿是手汗的前肢握住刺骨的金屬門把，盡量溫柔的……轉開，慢慢推出一道門縫。

向內窺探，房內擺設也只能看出大致輪廓。
再推，寬度已足以探顆頭進入；稍微想一下，都推開到如此程度，裡頭早該有所行動了。

大開木門，我已經準備好了：裡頭要不是沒半個活人，就是在睡——
沒人，嗯，比出現個死人好多了。

寂靜外，還是寂靜，再來就是從窗外滲進的床前明月光……

走錯房了？腦內浮現出想法的當兒，一陣刺眼，我注意到地面上的反光物。


……是枚硬幣，可是，怎麼心中有種「不想死就別靠近」的異樣感受？

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

「你說的那個結界,要怎麼弄啊?」

我望著昏過去了的亞龍,警戒地靠近眼前忽然出現的少年.
剛才那陣不屬於雷肯的聲音,究竟是誰的呢?
自從宸出現過後,那陣聲音就從我的腦海裏消失了.
究竟是為何而出現...有什麼目的呢...?

「你有學過一些關於魔法的知識對吧?」
「基本的大概都會.」
「好,那麼把那些都拋開.」
宸將手指上的一個小型水晶戒拿起，套在我的手指上。
「現在,盡全力在腦海中冥想出結界的雛形.」
「好吧.」我接過戒指,說道.

我握緊套著戒指的手掌,試著在腦海中冥想著結界的雛形.
然後我深深的吸了一口氣,帶著有點懷疑的心情把戒指拋了出去.

以戒指為圓心,爆發出無數條光鏈.咒語在拋擲出的瞬間就成型了.亞龍慢慢的縮小成一個小孩的大小,最後則是縮小到一個指甲大的程度.

「......」我望著逐漸縮小的亞龍,眼中露出驚訝的神情.
「『不限之戒』,」全惡聖典在我旁邊說:「只要在內心祈禱,就能夠自動編織咒語並且啟動.這是我在數年前找到的寶物.」
「不錯嘛.」我慢慢的把眼神移向全惡聖典.「這樣就行了?不必再多做些什麼?」

「這樣就行了,把戒指套上去吧.」藍髮狼人則是靠近尚在發光的小亞龍.
「哦?」我也慢慢向小亞龍走近.「把他交給我?這樣好麼?」
「在我手上也發揮不了作用，洛哈老師沒有魔力基礎也啟動不了，不如給你比較實際。」
「.........好吧.」

我順從地把戒指套在手上,腦海中卻深深的懷疑著眼前的少年.
會不會是發信起什麼的呢...?
不過他和我也沒有什麼因緣,應該沒理由這麼做吧.

「......你是學院的人?」
「最近才入學的,是洛哈老師的學生.」

是不同班的學生.....
「難怪沒看過你......」

我把戒指戴好,然後把手放下.
「那麼,我接下來你要做什麼呢?會學園去嗎?」
「也只能這樣吧,因為變化已經完成了.」

宸拿起一個不知名的項鍊掛在脖子上.
不知怎的...眼神忽然就被它吸引住了.

「......那是?」
「亞龍的擬態.總之不是什麼可以光明正大說出來的東西.」
「......」我轉過身,背對著宸邁開腳步.「那麼我們就再這裡分離吧.」
「何不一起走回學校?」

「...抱歉,我可沒說要回學園去.」
我抬起頭,望著月光陷入沉思.
「我有些...私人的事情要處理.」

「雷肯,欽斯恩?」
藍髮少年妖治的微笑道.
「你知道?」
「我不想知道也不行,因為宸已經捲入這種因果的漩渦了.」
「哼...」回頭望著宸,我的罪較微微上揚.「看來那傢伙還牽涉蠻多人的呢.」
「是阿.」藍髮少年微笑,「為了吞噬力量,他到底要把多少人牽扯進來呢?」
「不知道,不過顯然我也只是者因果的一員而已--」

就在這時,宸舉起了手指放在嘴前,暗示我不要發出任何聲音.
「怎--」
原本要發問的我,在下一秒也知道了事情的來由.

大地傳來震動.
樹林中的鳥獸，受到不明原因的驅趕而開始散亂奔逃.
對於歷經許多戰鬥的兩人來說，這個原因再明顯不過了.

「大型魔獸群.」
宸悄悄的吐出這個不祥的化身的實體.
「要不要過去看看呢?」我舉起劍,扛在肩膀上.「忽然出現在這種鳥不生蛋的地方,怎麼想也太奇怪了吧?」
「不知道...有一股力量在牽引他們,我們資料庫中沒有任何關於這力量的記載.」
瞳孔的顏色變了.
難道是全惡聖典...?
哼,沒想到會看見如此知名的寶物呢.

「不過他們前進的方向...是那裡沒錯吧.」
「是呢...」全惡聖典說著,瞳孔又迅速的恢復成藍色.「他們朝學校過去了!」
「哼.」我把頭低下,輕輕的搖了搖.「本來不打算回去...不過看來沒有別的辦法了.」

漆黑的夜晚,被一道灼眼的火光點燃. 
然而火光的來源,卻是一群蠢蠢欲動的魔物.
雖然他們有大部分都是屬於雜魚等級的,不過數目也不少. 
然而現在,這一群魔物正往著兩人的學院走去.

「這麼一群...」見到這群魔物大隊,宸不禁驚呼.
「真麻煩呢...難道要由我們兩人來應付他們嗎?」
「那群魔物的周圍有強大的幻覺磁場.若不是我們的魔力夠強,耶擦絕不了他們的存在.」
「這麼說,就是學院的人也察覺不了他們的存在了.」
我嘆息道.

「如果我們不在這裡阻止它們,光靠老師們,葯波接這個幻術也要花上好幾個小時.」宸嘆息道.「到時候學校早已經被剷平了.」
「那樣啊...就照顧你自己吧.」
我卸下肩膀上的大劍,插在前方的地上,然後大力的轉動劍柄.
內置渦輪引擎的啟動,帶動了劍身內璧的滾球,開始不停的強烈摩擦著.
劍身立刻出現強大的靜電所產生的紅色雷光.

「我先上了.」
說著,我便往崖下跳去.

夜晚的冷風不斷划過我的臉頰. 
雖然銀發被吹得亂七八糟的,不過我似乎一點都不在意. 
此刻我所掛念的,就只有戰鬥帶來的,對於思想的麻痺感而已.

魔物似乎已經察覺這名少年的異動. 
飛行系的魔物已經先行一步向他飛來了.

我看準時幾,一腳踏在飛再最前面的魔物臉上. 
然後把手上的刀瞄準魔物的咽喉,迅速的刺了下去. 
拔出被鮮血染紅的劍之後,我開始沿著崖璧,徑直的奔跑了起來.

然後以飛來的魔物當作踏腳石,我以飛快的速度往下跳. 
半空中的迅速轉身,把一只魔物踢向了崖璧. 
借助踢擊的反衝力,開始更快速的向魔物群飛去.
到了離地表不遠處時,我從口袋抽出了一顆雞蛋大小的東西. 
瞄準魔物群的正中央,我把那東西拋了出去.

東西在碰到地面的同時應聲破裂. 
從它裡面,爆發出一種黑色的磁場. 
在這磁場內的魔物,移動立刻變得非常緩慢.

就在此時,仍然在空中的我已經準備好了.
在落地前迅速轉身,憑著離心力把劍揮了出去. 
劍大力的擊在地面上,發出了一陣強烈的衝擊.
以我為中心,半徑一米的魔物都飛向了空中.

「還愣在那裡做什麼?」
我輕輕抬頭,望著仍然站在懸崖上的少年說道.

「小心喔。」被呼喚的宸，右眼燃起了熾熱的血光.

《Shooting Star Ash》 

璀璨的銀白色光芒化為箭矢的形狀爆開，瞬間貫穿原本想要偷襲我的數隻魔物。 
「哦,我想我欠你一個人情了?」
「解決完再說吧，我來後援，你負責解決看的到的敵人就好。」說著，他又放出了光箭。
「好吧.」

----------


## M.S.Keith

戰況呈現一面倒。
　──揮舞著銀色巨劍的庫洛斯，不斷地用魔物的鮮血洗滌銀白的劍刃。
　──在懸崖上的宸，用難以目視到的高速發射白色的光彈。
　魔物的利爪都無法觸碰到他們倆。
　在面對擁有強大力量的兩人前，不管如何反抗都沒有效。也因如此，魔物群們都拼盡了力反擊，也讓位在戰場中心的庫洛斯有點接應不暇的情況。
　「喂，在不努力點，他們就要把你壓垮了喔。」
　「不用你說我也知道！」戰陣中的庫洛斯再度斬下了一頭魔獸的腦袋。
　宸對庫洛斯產生某種莫名的興趣。
　那把劍，毫無疑問是利用魔力來驅動的魔法武裝。雖然不清楚那把劍的來歷，不過在實用性與威力上絕對可以稱為上上品的寶物。
　既然是把魔力當作燃料來獲取強大的力量，那麼消耗量鐵定也是驚人的。
　從這方面而言，庫洛斯毫無疑問是最佳的持有人選。說不定這也是他最能利用體內龐大魔力的方式之一。
　問題來了，這群魔物全都是些蝦兵蟹將，所以用在控制上所花費的力量並沒有想像中來的多，反而是現在的庫洛斯是處於魔力開放的狀態，用壓倒性的數量來削弱體力與魔力，到底是誰的陰謀？
　
　「真正在算計陰謀的，其實是我自己吧。」宸在內心不禁如此自嘲。
　這種程度的敵軍，其實利用先前的砲擊魔術就可以一次掃光。不過這念頭比起『觀察』，始終是興趣佔了上風。
　如此稀有的素材，怎能夠不趁機將他好好解析個夠呢？宸舔了舔左手的手指。看準魔獸都將注意力擺在庫洛斯身上後，他一言不發地離戰場。
　
　「？！」
　察覺到後方支援消失後，庫洛斯驚訝地看向原先宸所在的地方。
　那裡空無一人。
　「怎….！」
　又是數十頭撲面而來的魔獸。
　戰鬥的節奏不給庫洛斯思考的時間，排山倒海而來的魔物群，減少來自上方的威脅後，將矛頭完完全全地指向孤單一人的庫洛斯。
　『可惡！』
　大吼一聲，庫洛斯再一次拉動劍柄上的把手。
　劍身噴出的雷火照亮了半片的天空，也在一瞬間將最靠近庫洛斯的幾隻魔物燒成灰燼。
　
　（喂喂，用不著這麼激動吧。）
　『！？』
　不知何處傳來的熟悉男聲讓庫洛斯停下揮舞劍鋒，四處搜索聲音的來源。
　（我在上面。）
　抬頭向上一看，發現宸的身影正漂浮在戰場的正上空，左眼的白光燃燒如天宇中的晨星般耀眼。
　（先別急著問我飛這麼高幹麻，他們又衝過來了。你邊打我邊解釋給你聽。）
　庫洛斯瞬間理解到自己現在該怎麼做，於是便將注意力轉回眼前的魔物之海。
　
　（大型的幻覺魔法，正常而言只會用於保護『不動的物品』，諸如要塞、祭壇等等。這種特性不是魔法師刻意而產生的結果；愈是大型的魔法式，要進行修正就愈是困難。畢竟這種法術，本身就是如同『結界』一類的特異術式。結界的本意是屏退外敵，守護神的居所而生的帷幕，自然無法移動自如。
　
　生命會不斷進化，魔法師們自然不會甘於現狀，於是他們試盡各種方式，終於找到了突破點。
　
　每種結界法術必定會有支撐其運作的『陣眼』存在。正常來說，陣眼因為必須得保護好所以都是將之與建築物融合而為一體，也才讓『結界』無法移動的觀念產生了盲點。
　
　只要將陣眼移出，將之附著在生物上就可以了。這就是魔法師們得到的結論。
　
　我現在就是在找這群魔物的陣眼。
　
　『要藏樹，最好的地方就是藏在樹林裡』，說出這句話的人還真是不錯，想到利用魔物來隱藏陣眼的方式很高明，而且這種幻術陣法會連施術者本身都隱藏起來，若是對這分野不精熟的魔法師來看，大概花幾年也看不出陣眼在哪裡吧。）
　
　『說的你好像看過這陣法似的……慢著，不會吧？』
　
　（嗯，我知道這種法術。不過我也是幾分鐘前才發現的。
　
　承接上言，可惜他們估算錯誤，沒有想到這裡還有我們這兩位有著異常強大魔力的人，更加沒料到，其中一位甚至清楚這陣法所有的運作模式。
　
　所以，庫洛斯，你要盡力解決眼前看的到的所有魔物。現在那個陣眼還沒有發現我就在上空，應該是認為我已經跑了吧，架構鬆散了不少。努力陶醉在戰鬥中吧。）
　
　『喂！…可惡，竟然把這爛攤子丟給我。』
　陶醉在戰鬥中吧。
　最後一句話，全惡聖典的聲音不斷地在耳邊縈繞著。
　沒想到連我的心思都被猜出來了，全惡聖典到底是何等恐怖的寶物？
　
　若是戰鬥能夠麻痺自己的思緒，那麼就努力的讓自己沉浸在戰鬥的快感中。
　全惡聖典，以及宸，比誰都清楚這點。
　所以他在看見庫洛斯雙眼的瞬間就已經了解到，他也有想逃避的事物。
　然而，直接面對未必是最好的方式。
　──先要讓自己冷靜下來，要領就在這邊。
　憑著一股熱血去接下面臨而來的恐懼，那只會讓自己粉身碎骨罷了。
　
　庫洛斯再度掄起巨劍，然而，睜開的眼神顯然與之前不同。
　武士在拿起刀的瞬間，腦子就會將一切多餘的東西全部排除，只留下一件東西──名為『殺意』。
　庫洛斯儼然成為了古代的武士。
　縱身、跳躍、揮劍斬落、迴身、橫斬、後躍步、壓低、上弧斬。
　快速到連舞劍都產生了音爆，鮮血的痕跡就像在冷夜的空氣中留下一道道的傷口，寒冷而殺氣騰騰的劍技。
　毫不留情的淌血劍鋒不斷地飲盡魔物的血液，然後變的更加銳利。
　
　銀色的軌跡已全然染成紅色。
　殺戮之舞者仍盡情的狂舞。
　
　＊＊
　
　為了讓他屏除不必要的雜念，才施下催眠術的宸，帶著滿意的笑容看著在戰場中奮戰的庫洛斯。
　『向楦姐學來的催眠術果然也有用到的一天呢。』
　雖然眼神仍是看著庫洛斯，不過宸早已準備好將陣眼解決的方式。
　魔物群已經被削減大半了。
　就在這時，宸的眼睛捕捉到了一絲異常的光芒。
　『找到了。』
　血紅色的光芒瞬間浸染了少年的右眼。

　《Break Dawn Sword》
　
　原本黑暗的天空裂開一道痕跡。
　正確來說，是被切開的。
　Break Dawn Sword，被稱為『粉碎黃昏之劍』。
　不知何時換出十字星的宸，高舉張開的右手。裂開的痕跡內也發出了燦爛的橙黃色光芒。
　──那是夕陽。
　『這就是，斬裂天際、粉碎夕日的最終神劍。』
　黃金的光芒如天譴般，在宸的手不帶感情揮下的瞬間──
　墜落了。

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

一道金黃色的光芒，在夜空中划開．
看著這逐漸接近的光芒，我的嘴邊泛起了微笑．

「場面弄得滿大的嘛．」

說著這句話的同時，我把體內的魔力牽引出來，然後聚集－－
迅速的揮刀，魔物群的周邊隨即出現了一道無形的障壁．
魔物惶恐的躲避著黃金色的光輝，但是卻無法突破障壁逃到安全的地方去．
－－金黃色的光輝，降到了他們身上．

如神般站立在夕陽之下的宸，滿懷愛意的說了一句。
『Scream, baby』
金色的光輝迅速轟下,耳邊頓時充滿魔物的吼叫聲--
金色的光芒慢慢散去...
剛才魔物所佔的地方,已經充滿了魔物的屍體.
有的仍然完整,有的身手異處,甚至還有碎屍萬段的--
銀發少年站在這群殘骸的中央,慢慢的把劍扛在肩膀上.
「完結了呢...」
我向著空中的少年,無情的說道.


『呼，已經好久沒用過這麼大型的魔術了。』
逐漸降下來的宸，眼睛已經恢復全惡聖典的銀白色.
「也是呢.」
回想著剛才使用的障壁魔法,說道.
「你的那招屏障魔法是？」
「把魔力實體化的法術,只是把範圍和形體換了一下而已.倒是你剛才那招,場面弄得那麼大,恐怕已經引起學院的注意了.」
「沒關係，我是故意的。」宸帶著惡作劇的笑容說。
「看來老師們已經趕過來了呢.」
望著遠方的火光,我輕聲說道.

「這樣不是很好嗎？」宸帶著微笑轉身：「反正我們非得要留下。」
「你打算跟他們回去嗎?」
「你呢？」
「看來,是沒辦法了呢.」我輕嘆道.
宸微笑不語，靜靜地看著火光逐漸靠近。


教務室內,兩人分別站在自己的導師前方,解釋著剛才所發生的事情.
「...以上就是事情的經過.」

「實在是太不像話了！」洛哈率先發難，斥責兩人。
「怎麼不像話了?」
不滿眼前老師的斥責,我反駁道.
「我們只是依照當時的情況作出判斷,以及採取行動而已.」
「而且,交給你們的話,情況會變成怎樣...想必你心裡有數吧?」
「…..但是，只憑你們兩個去面對一大群魔物？你們把性命看成什麼？」
「......讓你們擔心了,實在很抱歉.」
「不過,以當時的情況判斷,也只能這麼做了.」

「……洛哈老師.」宸看著洛哈的雙眼：「當時的情況的確不得以，若不是庫洛斯他做下決定，我想一定會釀成更大的傷害.」

「……不得已？就是這麼一句不得已就值得你們拼死去做？你們……你們……」
洛哈緊咬著嘴唇，抄起桌上的教鞭要教訓反駁的我們.
但是高舉在半空中的手，忽然像是被另一隻無形的手給緊緊握住了一樣...
緊握著的掌心，隱隱地泌出汗水.
俊俏的臉龐抽畜著，卻怎麼樣也牽動不了那些脫韁的淚水......
紀律和對學生的感情，洛哈最終還是選擇了後者，此刻一個無聲的溫暖懷抱，正是洛哈為人師內心的激昂吶喊.

「老、老師...?」
碰－－－－．
下意識的把他推開了.
不習慣.感覺好奇怪.
腦中亂成一團,就快連思考都做不到了.
「庫洛斯?」
耳變傳來了洛哈擔心的聲音.
「我沒事...」帶著混亂的腦袋,我開始往教職室門口走去.
「如果沒什麼事情的話,我就先告辭了.」
「庫洛斯…你不習慣被別人碰吧？」
「...這和你無關.」丟下這句話,我離開了教職室.
　
我獨自一人在走廊上慢慢走著.身上...還留著他的觸感.
被擁抱就是這種感覺嗎?
這種感覺...真是溫暖.
可是,如果在這樣下去的話,我會--

我打開房間的門,走進房間把門鎖上.
然後慢慢走向陽台,仰望空中的月亮陷入思考.

沒錯...既然始終都可能會失去...
或許一開始,就不該擁有會比較好.

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

─克爾近海海底─
海洋，這位有同時有著狂暴和溫柔兩張面皮的母親，她不會讓我們知道她心中真正的想法是什麼，總是用最平靜掩蓋最凶暴，在那波光下，除了海鳥偶然扔下的身影和游魚無意流落的徬徨外，我們只能看到一片深藍。

能把最惡的事物掩蓋的深藍。

「……探子被做掉了嗎？嗯……果然不出我所料，用族人鱗片勉強造出來的實驗體果然還是能力欠佳啊……沒關係，有點難度才不會顯得太過乏味呢……呵呵……。」但，今天這片深藍似乎無法在把持住秘密了，有個聲音逃竄了出來，最先感受到它的是一尾長約70尺的七星鰻，「咕！」在意識到不對的那一刻，嚓！幾乎是了無聲息，在海底磷藻的點點如星螢光下，大鰻魚的頭部被一柄漆黑的長槍所貫穿，從牠橫躺的巨大身軀旁，一道金黃色的眼神遫地閃現，又瞬即消失，宛如不曾出現過一般。

「呵呵……我的力量已經恢復的差不多了……2400多年！可惡的哥哥，你這個吃裡扒外的傢伙，等著吧！只要讓我得到亞多龍王的魂魄，那麼你這個葛摩的叛徒服誅的日子也就不遠了！哈哈！哈哈哈！」那雙金黃眼眸的主人，把漆黑的魚槍從巨鰻的頭部，毫不費力地抽了出來，他居然能夠在水裡投擲長槍！要知道，水阻力可是遠遠勝於空氣，可是這位頭頂生有一對三叉短角、翼展近二米半的金睛黑龍，雖然它的體型只有嬌小的一百六十五毫米，但是在水中揮動手上這柄足有二米長的長槍，對他來說就好比呼吸般容易，就算在水中他是幾乎不呼吸的。

「……呼，是時候了。」黑龍把槍尖往底下海底一刺，一個構形複雜的法儀出現在他腳下，並且開始高速地運行著。

─海面─

「啾……。」太陽的熱情在海洋無際的湛藍面皮上盪漾著，一隻海鷗伸長了雙翅巧妙地用自己的影子擋住了太陽映照在海面上所造成的幻覺，尋找小魚們躍動的銀色身影，這一招在海鷗們之中已經是行之有年的老技倆了，向來是百發百中，但是今天這隻海鷗不知道是在哪裡得罪了命運女神或這已是他早已注定的結局，正當他在尋尋覓覓可口的早餐時，一管幽沌的長槍帶著尖銳的呼嘯，把死亡帶進了他的體內！

「呱！」那一叫，是痛楚，但是更多的是困惑、不解，即將消散的生命，怨恨地仇視著從影子中緩緩現身的金目黑龍，黑龍則是只淺淺地報以一眼睥睨，連一句輕視都懶得施捨。

嘩啦嘩啦……在不遠處的前方，一艘培噸的商船正緩緩向站在水面上的黑龍駛來，那是從克爾港出航的香料船，主硊瞭望台上打赤膊羊人水手正在拎著酒瓶打著瞌睡，絲毫沒有發現身長20米的巨大商船就要撞上黑龍嬌小的身軀。

「嘻嘻……這東西看起來真方便呀，亞多龍王的氣味是在西方，但是它卻往東方去……嗯，我必須跟上面的傢伙好好『談談』！」黑龍輕輕地嘴角微揚，右足輕點海面上自己的影子，下一秒間，船上忽然傳出了慘叫聲！

大約過了5分鐘後……。

商船被鮮血染出了一片寂靜。

「嗯……沒想到這世界過了2400多年，竟然都被這些骯髒東西給佔據了，害我不小心動了真火，嗯……。」黑龍說著說著，舉起右手那粒仍存有一絲溫熱的青毛頭顱，雖然半邊已經被他不小心弄破，但從那狹長的口吻部來看，這個眼神還停滯在驚恐的的受害者是名狼人。

既然龍族已經不是這個世界的主流種族，那如果用自己原本的身分出現，也許會帶來不必要的麻煩，被困在海底的同族還在等待他拿著亞多龍王的魂魄來拯救他們呢！絕對不能有一點點時間被浪費。黑龍想。

過了三十分鐘……。

「呼……總算是縫好了，剩下就是把這東西穿上了。」聲音是黑龍的聲音，但是出聲的喉嚨卻是青毛狼人的，黑龍居然把青毛狼人的軀體給「穿」在了身上！或許是黑龍真的不善女紅，身上除了道道怵目驚心的疤痕和被一塊塊血染髒了狼毛之外，大概只有臉是唯一算是完好的吧！如果撇去那眉心的叉字傷疤的話。

黑龍拿起狼人水手的衣服，卻不經意地在上衣口袋裡發現了一張上頭寫著「魯爾維斯軍事專門學校」的入學獲准通知單[為了方便作業，單上僅有號碼而無姓名]，通知單上的皺摺很多，在空白的學生簽名格旁邊還有像是蚯蚓爬行般的文字，傾吐著一個父親對孩子的期許，信上還未蓋上戳記，證明這張單子是還未送達當事人手上的。

「嗯……似乎還蠻有趣的呢……。」翻看著單子上對學校的詳盡介紹，黑龍倒不是被上面琳瑯滿目的豐功偉業所吸引，他嗅到了一點趣味，特別是當他的目光移到尤金‧巴菲斯這個名字上的時候。

於是他用指頭沾了沾地上未乾涸的血漬，把自己的名字，席維，寫了上去……。

----------


## 瀟湘

[spacer]　　[spacer]太陽已經落下，月光正準備照耀大地，但是亞寧鎮的天空還是一片血紅。

[spacer]　　[spacer]在入夜後應當漸漸平靜的街道如今閃耀著火光，道路上倒著幾具殘缺的軀體，亞寧鎮正遭受著盜賊的侵襲。

[spacer]　　[spacer]風吹過，一張寫著「艾格貨運」的招牌搖搖晃晃，在被火焰焚盡之前便落到地上，斷成兩截繼續燒著。門前警備隊和蒙面盜賊雙方擺好了陣型，預備著下依次的衝突。

[spacer]　　[spacer]然而，他們沒有面對著彼此。

[spacer]　　[spacer]「好痛阿……」某個人影從被火焰包覆的貨運行中搖搖晃晃的走出，圍在門口的警備隊和盜賊同時握緊武器。人影被火焰燒的焦黑，左手自肘下完全消失，右腳附諸闕如，正用右手抱著自頸上跌落的頭顱一跳一跳的向前移動。

[spacer]　　[spacer]「怪物啊！」盜賊中的一名虎獸人發出一聲慘叫，衝出隊伍，拿刀往人影砍下。盜賊的首領沒有阻止，因為他也想打破現下的僵局。

[spacer]　　[spacer]剛才，幾個盜賊在被火焰環繞的貨運行裡發現了有東西在動，盜賊首領本來不以為意，只是隨性的往裡面一看，這一看卻讓他全身的狼毛豎直。

[spacer]　　[spacer]火焰裡有個東西——而他很清楚那是某段軀幹——正在滾動，一邊滾動還一邊把四肢從四周的瓦礫裡吸附上去；手腳大致找齊之後，那東西開始把一些像是內臟的東西填到原本張開一道裂縫的腹部裡。

[spacer]　　[spacer]這時他回過神來，警備隊可在眼前，自己失神可是會讓對方有隙可趁；卻看到對方已經整好隊伍，對著那不知所以然的東西嚴陣以待。於是他也下達了整隊的命令，現在的情況實在太過詭異，警備隊的威脅反而變的無關緊要。

[spacer]　　[spacer]大喝一聲，虎獸人充滿氣勢的斬下，鄰近有個擅於刀法的年老盜賊暗自批評他這一刀斬出時背脊彎的不夠曲，這樣便不易閃過對方的還擊；腳步跨的太大，若是對方踢擊下盤便容易摔倒；雙手握刀時靠的太近，如此揮刀時便不夠靈活……總之虎獸人從頭頂到腳尖、自刀尖以至尾巴尖，無一沒有破綻、無一沒有缺失。然而這一刀卻還是斬中了那東西，而且將他由肩至腰，一刀兩段！

[spacer]　　[spacer]盜賊首領在布條下的眉毛抬了起來，他並不覺得事情有這麼容易解決；警備隊長似乎也是這麼想，從他依舊讓弓箭手瞄準詭異人影便可看出端倪。

[spacer]　　[spacer]然而過了好一陣子，什麼事都沒有發生，虎獸人依舊在倒下的東西前站立，只是不再喘息。於是盜賊首領定了定神，準備要和警備隊長交涉，畢竟盜賊的專長在於竊盜，實戰上未必是這些警備隊員的敵手——即使己方有著人數優勢，他也不想冒險。

[spacer]　　[spacer]然而這並非他打算退去，用談判讓對方鬆懈才是真正的目的。目標，本來就包括屠城。

[spacer]　　[spacer]然而在他開口前，有另一個聲音傳了出來。

[spacer]　　[spacer]「舒服多了。」虎獸人緩緩倒下，震驚凝固在他臉上。而原本被他擋住的詭異人影一派清閒的說著。

[spacer]　　[spacer]那人影有著清秀的狐獸人面容，一頭白髮垂在身後，在夜風中飛揚，然而胸前卻留有一道血痕，頸部以下的身體依舊千瘡百孔，看上去有幾分森然。

[spacer]　　[spacer]眾人正愕然間。有個聲音響起：「不夠、還是不夠。」狐獸人如是說，忽然雙眼一瞪，盜賊中一名特別雄壯的的獅獸人飛了起來，在空中露出錯愕的表情之前，便化作一陣血雨向狐獸人湧去，狐獸人輕柔的舉起手，如同沐浴般讓血雨淋滿了身體，然後溫婉的笑了起來：「這樣好些了……還是不夠。」

[spacer]　　[spacer]「放箭！」警備隊長比在場所有人早一步做出反應。箭如雨一般灑在狐獸人身上，而狐獸人似乎到現在還沒反應過來一樣，呆呆的讓箭插上它的身體。

[spacer]　　[spacer]到底要先攻擊那邊？眼前的妖物或警備隊？盜賊首領心念電轉。身旁的盜賊早以按奈不住，往妖物衝去。卻忽然一道道灰白的霧氣飄來，阻住眾人去路[spacer]　　[spacer]「留下來。」狐獸人幽幽的說，他現在除了赤裸的身上還可以從裂縫中看見內臟外，四肢以經備齊：「這身體毀損的可真重。」忽地一串咒文湧出，濃霧上慢慢的浮現一張張陰鬰的面容，地面上破碎的軀體也紛紛開始顫抖。「不過這樣也不錯，就晚點再修吧！」他笑了，用一種無法感染喜悅的方式：「審判開始，願所有冤屈能得以昭雪。」

[spacer]　　[spacer]幾秒後慘叫聲響成一片奏鳴曲，同一時間水雲正在鎮裡的制高點，亦即鐘塔上急的團團轉。
[spacer]　　[spacer]「冥法典的封印居然被解開了！還有我的身體又是怎麼回事！」水雲抓住某個戰死者的冤魂慘叫著。

[spacer]　　[spacer]方才水雲被翠麗絲用瞬移魔法移動過來，路上卻覺得體內的灼熱與疼痛迅速減退，心中大感不祥，才到鎮門口，瞬移魔法忽然失效，他雪白的身影停了下來；深吸一口氣，只覺體內空空蕩蕩，不由得冷汗直流。

[spacer]　　[spacer]他和身體的聯繫，斷了。
[spacer]　　[spacer]如此一來，他便只能用法力維持自己的靈體不滅不散，然而只要太陽升起，就算他耗盡法力維持，也會在陽光照耀下迅速煙消霧散。
[spacer]　　[spacer]更何況，這些日子他離開身體太久，法力本就所剩不多了。

[spacer]　　[spacer]想到這哩，不由得雙掌重重一握，冤魂發出一聲無言的慘叫，消散在初冬得的空氣裡；水雲看著空蕩蕩的雙掌，定了定神，對著虛空畫了幾個圓，然後右手撫胸，左手反背，身體微屈，朗聲說：「審判者，水雲有事相求。」

[spacer]　　[spacer]虛空中飄來一陣溫潤低沉的話語：「有什麼事？」
[spacer]　　[spacer]「請把我的身體還給我。」水雲如是說。對於傳說中能橫掃大陸的對手，水雲不認為用一般的驅邪或是除靈會有效果，於是他試著交涉。
[spacer]　　[spacer]「在審判後我自會離去。」溫潤低沉的聲音立刻做出了回應。
[spacer]　　[spacer]水雲立即察覺了異常。

[spacer]　　[spacer]根據紀錄，冥法典集結無數冤魂的怨念之後，便會創造出審判者來審判萬物；也因此審判者本身比較接近由靈魂為原料所完成的魔像。
[spacer]　　[spacer]也因此，他的肉體即是靈魂，照理說，祂應該沒有必要附身才對。

[spacer]　　[spacer]思索一下，水雲試探性的一問：「莫非您需要它？」
[spacer]　　[spacer]一陣沉默，忽地審判者的聲音自遠方響起：「阻擾審判者，唯死而已矣！」
[spacer]　　[spacer]話語尚未消逝，怨靈便鋪天蓋地而來像水雲撲來。

[spacer]　　[spacer]水雲輕輕一笑，拿起笛子靠在嘴邊，蓄勢待發；審判者的反應驗證了他的推測。

[spacer]　　[spacer]為何冥法典會自行啟動？或許是吸收封印被破壞時逸出的法力；又或著是因為冤魂太多，強大的怨念喚醒了它？
[spacer]　　[spacer]水雲不知道，不過這個問題的答案對解決現狀無甚作用，所以先放一旁。

[spacer]　　[spacer]為何祂到現在還沒有發動紀錄中所載的廣域幻象術？那可是足以在霎那間毀滅一座都市的招式，亦是祂最常用來審判的技術。
[spacer]　　[spacer]為何祂會佔據我的身體？聽來像是祂需要，這又與紀錄不符。
[spacer]　　[spacer]為何祂僅僅指使了怨靈來攻擊，而不是親自施招？在場似乎沒有直得祂分心至此的事物。

[spacer]　　[spacer]這兩個問題直接引出另一個問題：祂的狀況如何？
[spacer]　　[spacer]進而延伸出最重要的一個問題：該如何取回身體？

[spacer]　　[spacer]水雲心中一片空明，統合現狀後，做出了結論：祂是不完整的，至少現在如此。
[spacer]　　[spacer]至於理由，目前無須深究。

[spacer]　　[spacer]看著漫天遍地的怨靈，水雲從思慮中醒來，法力流轉。推算起自己該用哪種法術應敵：

[spacer]　　[spacer]死靈法術的根源自於對生命的研究，千百年來各家著作紛呈；水雲所習的死靈法術為其先祖月耀．聖傑爾門所創制：她將生命分成互相影響的三者：肉體、靈魂、意志。

[spacer]　　[spacer]肉體承載靈魂、靈魂穩定意志、意志支配肉體，這是三者的正向關係。
[spacer]　　[spacer]意志統轄靈魂、靈魂強化肉體、肉體干涉意志，這是三者的逆向關係。

[spacer]　　[spacer]所謂的正向關係與逆向關係的差異，只是較常發生與否而已，而死靈法師可以藉由法力強行完成這正逆兩三角之間的變化、甚至在抽離死靈法術之後不可能出現的現象。

[spacer]　　[spacer]以水雲為例，水雲所擅長的死靈法術以操縱靈魂為主、干涉意志居次、運用肉體居末；所以他能在一定範圍內直接控制甚或傷害靈魂、以帶有法力的旋律干涉他人意志、控管僅發生於肉體上的生命現象。

[spacer]　　[spacer]在這正逆兩三角之外，死靈法師也會藉由與死者訂下契約，來補助自己的不足，比方說水雲就與亡靈訂下契約，以與其分享感官上的喜悅與歡愉為代價，使祂們寄居在自己靈魂之中，為自己效力；甚至冥界商人翠麗絲也算是與他有著某種程度的契約。

[spacer]　　[spacer]然而，因為水雲的能力不足，所以契約的力量也較為衰弱；具體而言，便是在水雲法力不足時，會有反噬的現象。

[spacer]　　[spacer]考慮至此，水雲選擇了比較不秏法力的技術：在笛聲中注入法力，用挾帶法力的安魂曲將怨靈一一超度。

[spacer]　　[spacer]於是安魂曲響起。

[spacer]　　[spacer]安魂曲聲悠揚清遠，幾個跳音後接著一道連轉帶折的長音，猶如道道虹橋射向遠方，指引冥界的方向；轉到莊嚴處，一陣陣長短音交錯成幃幕的飄動，忽然笛聲一揚，猶如千千萬萬幢幃幕同時撤去，冥王的身影出現在高臺之上，安靜肅穆的讓讓惡者服誅、善者受賞；末了一陣輕緩長音，化作潺潺流水催人入夢，也暗示在冥界的最後便是悠久的長眠。

[spacer]　　[spacer]這對生者而言，只是一首中等程度以上的樂曲，或許發幾句無關緊要的批評、或許迎合著點幾個無甚意義的頭，便將它拋諸腦後。然而對亡者而言，這帶有法力的樂曲卻非同小可。

[spacer]　　[spacer]那是一陣夢幻的景象。

[spacer]　　[spacer]或著是搖籃旁的一爐火、或著是餐桌上的一片笑聲、或著是與情人漫步時的一場細雨；安魂曲的曲聲讓亡者一一回想起被層層怨氣所埋藏，那所有曾經度過的美好時光。
[spacer]　　[spacer]任審判者在遠方連連下令，讓漫天怨靈尋瑕抵隙，力求突破這由笛聲所化的結界，奈何怨靈的怨氣一但被安魂曲洗淨，便脫離審判者的掌握，向幽冥而去。眼見戰況失利，審判者索性將怨靈緩緩撤去，讓不易受影響的殭屍趨前，然而水雲身在高塔上，行動不邊的殭屍一時之間倒還上不去，於是一時之間水雲穩佔先手，立於不敗之地；水雲見審判者遲遲不親自出手，暗暗肯定自己的推測，於是便徐徐將結界擴大，準備早一步先將怨靈盡數昇華。偶有幾許怨靈穿過結界，撲近身前，水雲只是側身滑步閃避；這些怨靈多半是在世時便有深深怨氣，笛聲難以喚起祂們在人間時的歡愉，水雲心明此理，索性曲調一變，移宮作商，不再換起往日的美好，而是勾勒出祂們希冀的未來，緩緩化去祂們的怨氣。此舉果然湊效，怨靈紛紛昇華，一如日出時露水的消散；眼見於此，水雲卻暗暗憂愁，他已經隱約感到虛空彼端，來自審判者的憤怒，然而卻不知道要如何與其交手：

[spacer]　　[spacer]暫避其纓？恐失先機；正面直擊？流於莽撞！

[spacer]　　[spacer]正苦苦思索間，安魂曲一曲已盡，本來被安撫、正要昇華的怨靈又復躁動起來，更有一些受審判者之令準備撤走，只是曲聲餘韻未盡，一時之間還留連在無盡的幻景中；水雲深深吸了一口氣，扣上笛孔，湊近嘴邊，只待唇間一口氣吐出，安魂曲又將自笛中流瀉。

[spacer]　　[spacer]忽然有一隻帶著白毛的虎爪，自下而上，穿過塔頂石壁，抓住水雲的腳踝！

[spacer]　　[spacer]水雲悚然一驚，一口本應舒緩徐吐的氣，疾射而出，變成一串利刃，硬生生將瑰麗迷茫的幻境割個粉碎！水雲心裡暗暗慘叫，眼見漫天自幻境醒來的怨靈向塔頂撲來，身體一晃，靈體化作一道銀白的光影，向天上遁逃而去。

----------


## 瀟湘

瀟湘水雲之五

[spacer]　　[spacer]「哇唔！這是在辦發呆祭典嘛？真是熱鬧啊！」一道不合時宜的的歡快叫聲突然湧出，飛在空中的水雲一愣，低頭一看卻是裹在絨毛風衣裡的一個白虎獸人，身邊圍著為數眾多的殭屍。

[spacer]　　[spacer]「請注意一下他們身上的傷口，而且有些頭還掉下來了！」水雲花了半秒才回過神來，出於善意，發言提醒：「快點離開，它們是殭屍！」

[spacer]　　[spacer]話聲剛落，僵屍便蜂擁而上，虎獸人嚇了一跳，順勢一記手刀劈向獅獸人殭屍的頸間；「喀！」的一聲輕響，僵屍的頭倒向一邊，兩對爪子卻依舊一上一下的的向虎獸人劃去，虎獸人嚇了一跳，反手將它給推開，背後又有一陣勁風傳來，於是便回身格檔，倉卒之間卻擋不住，於是退了數步；抬頭一看卻早被團團圍住，於是他脫下風衣，往自己的影子一丟，露出底下的一件黑色無袖襯衫和灰色長褲，搖搖尾巴，屈身準備應戰。
[spacer]　　[spacer]落在影子上的風衣無深無息的沉入影中，而僵屍群也聲勢浩大的攻了上來；白虎獸人利用僵屍行動遲緩的劣勢，自在的穿梭其中，爪尖滑出數條黑色細線，隨著飄逸如雲的身影捲引纏絆，轉瞬間便讓一群群僵屍臥倒在地，一時之間難以動彈。
[spacer]　　[spacer]正得意處，忽然一陣巨力自後肩傳來，吃驚之餘，虎獸人後肩隱約散出一片黑影及時吸收了部份衝擊，然後著地向前一滾，起身一看，卻是其他殭屍前來增援。
[spacer]　　[spacer]正想該如何對付時，卻已陷入包圍，更有不少僵屍正幫著同伴解除束縛；於是只有勉力攻擊，力求突出重圍。百忙間想起敵人除了眼前的殭屍，還有方才四處飄移的怨靈，於是抬頭大喊「水雲同學，天上飛的能交給你嘛？」

[spacer]　　[spacer]原來是他啊，居然到現在才想起來！水雲聞言後在心中苦笑，一邊將笛子舞成一片白影，驅開想要近身的怨靈。
[spacer]　　[spacer]剛才水雲逃到半空後，靜靜的看了白虎獸人與僵屍交戰的過程，隱隱約約覺得他的身影似曾相識，卻又對他身上的氣息感到疑惑：

[spacer]　　[spacer]那是不屬於生者的氣息，然而也不屬於死者，又和自己由死靈法術所產生，介於生死之間的氣息大相逕庭。

[spacer]　　[spacer]他到底是誰？水雲深思，這種氣息他隱約記得感覺過，卻一直想不起來；經過反覆回溯記憶後，加上那句「水雲同學」，終於確認他就是早上自己嚇昏史丁格教授時，教室裡的學生之一。
[spacer]　　[spacer]不過他怎麼會知道我的名子？水雲又陷入深思；冷不防被怨靈穿過防壁，擊中腰間，水雲於是從無盡思慮中回過神來，立刻用沒拿笛子的左手把祂拍碎，抬眼望去，卻只見眼前一片灰白，一眾怨靈早已如重雲索山般將水雲包起。眼見如此，水雲發出一聲無聲的慘叫，此時此刻能拚上用場的法術本來就不多，在加上不在身體裡，能用的更是少的可憐；安魂曲本來此刻最為適用，偏偏笛子一時之間收不回來，正苦惱間，忽然水雲靈光一閃，想到一個問題：審判者為何還不出手？這時陷入僵局，由祂出手最為恰當。

[spacer]　　[spacer]是因為不值得動手，想單憑亡者消耗兩獸實力，再加以誅殺嗎？
[spacer]　　[spacer]反駁：亡者未必能成功消耗兩獸實力，時間拖長反而有可能突破包圍，甚或反過來殲滅亡者，此時應該種種方法，及早結束戰鬥才合理，這件事審判者不可能不知道。
[spacer]　　[spacer]那麼，是審判者拖時間嘍？祂爲什麼要拖時間？

[spacer]　　[spacer]推測一：祂正在做某些事，使其無暇它顧；會是什麼事？大概是忙著修復身體；或是吸收力量，讓自己蛻變成完全體吧！

[spacer]　　[spacer]推測二：不是不想，是無力執行；雖然不能排除這種可能，不過從祂剛剛輕而易舉的屠殺盜賊團和警備隊來看，可能性不大。

[spacer]　　[spacer]推測三：祂已經離開；然而又是為何要在此時離開？

[spacer]　　[spacer]一陣劇痛傳來，水雲再度從思緒中醒來，低頭一看，卻是怨靈又從笛影的空隙闖進，正咬嚙著他的左肩；同樣用左手拍碎祂後，水雲迅速理清思緒，環顧四周，自己依然被幽靈包圍著，靈體不會疲勞，持續揮舞的右臂自然也不會累，然而取而代之的卻是法力的耗損，再加上三不五時穿入的幽靈，再太陽升起前自己恐怕就會因為法力耗竭而消散。
[spacer]　　[spacer]這樣不行！水雲心想，也順便懊惱自己剛才竟然完全出神，以至於損失了先機。衡量情勢後，再加上先前的判斷，全指向下一步：

[spacer]　　[spacer]速戰速決，並找尋審判者蹤跡。

[spacer]　　[spacer]水雲深深吸了一口氣，正要施法時，卻有了疑慮：這是陷阱嗎？隨即又在心中加以否定：不是，因為沒有必要；於是將所剩不多的法力聚起，掀唇露齒唱了起來：

[spacer]　　[spacer]_妖魔阿妖魔_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_你不用猖狂_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_我有十二句咒詛_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_句句都要你驚惶_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_剝下你的皮  啃掉你的肉_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_折斷你的骨  咬碎你的肝_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_再把你的頭顱掛在城門上_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_任它雨打風吹直到變骷髏_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_最後把你剁的細細碎碎_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_讓你永在風中飄蕩哭號_

[spacer]　　[spacer]聲音才剛傳出，在場的怨靈紛紛一怔，連陷入重圍的白虎獸人身影都不禁一滯。這歌聲開頭便飄忽詭異的有如風擺蛛絲，隱約帶有埤堄天下、目空一切的冷笑；然後急轉直下，化作一股兇殘暴力、偏執瘋狂的咆哮，一如流水剛自林中滑出，便化作瀑布轟然而下；接下來卻又徐升緩提，幾段轉折後變成詭異瘋狂的細音，一如鬼魅在夜裡的竊笑。
[spacer]　　[spacer]一時之間怨靈為歌聲所懾，沒了反應，只有水雲身上的法衣在夜風中臘臘作響。
片刻後，歌聲又響起，同樣的細，同樣的詭異，彷彿它方才只是暫且遠去，現在又漸漸歸來，歌聲從未斷絕：

[spacer]　　[spacer]_不要以為死了可以就此解脫_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_不要以為靈魂可以隨意穿梭_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_我有十二道咒_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_字字都要你瘋狂_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_在那鐘聲響起_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_在那墓碑釘下_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_我便在淒風裡現身_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_我便從烈火裡歸來_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_只要時間一到_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_我便與你相擁飛上天空_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_在狂風裡聽你奮力哭號_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_只要時間一到_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_我便與你相擁跳下地獄_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_在岩漿裡聽你盡情哀號_

[spacer]　　[spacer]猶如在冰水中滴入鮮血的擴散，飄忽詭異的歌聲徐徐緩緩的沾染瘋狂，並在轉瞬間突破底線，瘋狂暴怒挾著激昂的旋律決堤而出，歌聲像是洪水一般淹沒四面八方，不少怨靈在洪水沖刷下身影漸漸淡去；隨著祂們的消失，水雲臉上露出一抹笑容。
[spacer]　　[spacer]據說萬物相補相成，有光就有影，有生就有死；兩者渾然一體，不可分割。而這就是與安魂曲成對的鎮魂歌，它絕對不會給予撫慰與希望，永遠只會賜與恐懼與絕望，並讓靈魂在痛苦之中放棄自己的存在，進而煙消霧散。
[spacer]　　[spacer]水雲生性溫和，本來是不會用這種法術的，更何況用這種法術有可能反而使怨靈的怨念加深，予審判者可趁之機；然而形禁勢格之下，也管不了太多了。
[spacer]　　[spacer]水雲深吸了一口氣，準備繼續下段，與安魂曲不同，鎮魂歌一但開始便不能中途停止，也不能暫停：

[spacer]　　[spacer]_我不是死神_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_我只是想聆聽悲號_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_我不是冥王_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_我只是想暢飲鮮紅_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_你可以抱頭鼠竄_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_你可以跪地求饒_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_我會挖出你的肺腸_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_把你掛在地獄的門上隨風飄揚_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_我會抽出你的髀骨_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_把你釘在地獄的牆上任火燒烤_

[spacer]　　[spacer]這段延續之前一慣的偏執瘋狂，好似火山的暴發，偶然的間歇與停頓，無不是為了下次的震撼作準備；用充滿偏執的語氣唱完這段後，水雲深深吸了一口氣，將自己積蓄的法力一齊放出：

[spacer]　　[spacer]_不要祈求慈悲_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_不要渴求救贖_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_我不是死神_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_我不是冥王_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_直到所有星辰隕落_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_直到天地眾神死盡_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_你都將在我腳下哀號_

[spacer]　　[spacer]最後一段歌聲全以偏高的假聲演唱，像是在空中盤旋飛舞的絲帶，詭異飄忽之外更帶有無盡傲慢，聽了不免心中燥動不安，極欲反斥；然而歌聲將近卻是[spacer]　　[spacer]一聲驚天巨響，震懾全場之餘，隱約有高踞寶座、自慢自傲的暴君下堂大開殺戒，血洗天下的幻景閃現。
[spacer]　　[spacer]這對生者無關痛癢的幻景，卻將死者最後一絲對生的渴望連根拔起，引的場上眾怨靈紛紛煙消霧散；一曲既畢，在場怨靈已無留存，演歌者身邊空空蕩蕩的，不帶悽涼，卻有三分欣喜。
[spacer]　　[spacer]水雲略略吸了口氣，緩和體內傳來的空虛感；他的靈體全仗法力維持，法力虛竭時一如體力耗盡，不免飢火中燒。

[spacer]　　[spacer]略略定了定神，想起一道白色的身影，繼而想起鎮魂歌對無知無覺的殭屍無甚作用，於是急忙把頭向鐘塔轉去，投出的視線卻射向窈冥昏默的虛空，幾點稀稀疏疏的寒星還以淡漠的目光；鐘塔像是憑空消失了。一愣之後耳邊打鬥聲傳來，尋聲望去，卻見羅萊塔正在一堆曾經聳立的瓦礫堆上和殭屍纏鬥。
[spacer]　　[spacer]白虎獸人身上的毛髮被汗水浸潤，偶然幾個急轉便甩出幾許水珠，十指連著雙臂翻飛，射出無數黑線打算困住殭屍，卻是捆之不盡、束之不絕。殭屍群與羅萊塔交手時不論中與不中，一擊即退，由後方轉瞬間補上，竟是打起了車輪戰。
[spacer]　　[spacer]水雲皺起了眉頭，按理說，無知無覺的殭屍不可能結起戰陣，然而畢竟發生了，何會會如此紀錄雖未明載，推想之下或許是審判者的影響。想到這裡，水雲搖了搖頭，自覺到自己在推想中把一切異狀都推給了審判者承擔，然而事實上卻未必如此；比方說：這件事還有第三方不知名人事物介入……
[spacer]　　[spacer]下方瓦礫堆裡一陣亂響打斷思緒，卻是羅萊塔被瓦礫堆中伸出的一隻腐朽手臂抓住腳踝，被僵屍群團團圍攻。「糟了！」水雲心裡一驚，不及細想，低頭撿起一把土，口中喃喃吟詠：

[spacer]　　[spacer]_不願沉寂的襤褸_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_隨我手中塵退去_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_絕法斷咒解桎梏_
[spacer]　　[spacer]_賦汝安眠歸塵土_

[spacer]　　[spacer]喃喃聲中手一張，塵土忽地被一道風吹起，輕柔的拂過了殭屍，到羅萊塔身邊時微微一滯，又向地平線吹去。

[spacer]　　[spacer]屍群的動作出現了微妙的變化。

[spacer]　　[spacer]「喀嘞、喀嘞」幾聲響過，十數名僵屍散了開來，像是損壞的提線傀儡一樣被隨意棄置在地上一樣，癱出怪異的姿態。某些四散的肢體勉勉強強抖了一陣子，卻在一陣窸窸窣窣聲中碎成片片、化為粉塵。被風劃過的屍群紛紛變成了沙礫，本來層層密密的包圍圈立刻劃開了偌大的口子，遠遠望去，像是一輪殘缺的月；羅萊塔見狀，身影一閃，把屍群遠遠的丟在身後，頃刻間蹤影全無。

[spacer]　　[spacer]水雲見狀，吁了口氣，心中暗暗開始疑惑羅萊塔來此的目的；然而體內陣陣空虛感傳來，迫使他向鎮中暗巷飄去；靈體近於鬼物，飢餓時需以生氣果腹，然而此刻亞寧鎮一帶盡成鬼域，卻不知哪裡還有生人？只有到鎮中隱僻之處探訪，碰碰運氣。
[spacer]　　[spacer]找了一陣子，水雲連穿數十堵牆，發覺房中儘管空蕩蕩的，卻也沒留下與死者的打鬥痕跡，默想推測，應是在某處躲起，於是耐著性子，一間間找尋；正當水雲聞嗅空中，尋找生者氣息時，心頭卻突然一抹痛楚閃過，心知是亡靈反噬的徵兆。這事他本已料到，於是也不慌亂，凝神歸元，積聚法力，徐徐將其壓下。

[spacer]　　[spacer]忽有一縷怨魂自遠方飄來，水雲想也不想，順手反掌擊出，準備把祂打個粉碎；然而，卻在擊中之時，體內所有法力猶如大河決堤，轟然離體而去！
[spacer]　　[spacer]「中計！」水雲心中震驚，急急向後飛出，正強行凝聚法力，又聽到耳畔一陣陣破裂聲傳來，卻是體內亡靈反噬。緊接著靈體內一陣劇痛，猶如龍捲風挾著刀槍劍戟在靈體內升起；又好似有無數荊棘，帶著堅韌的利刺破體而出。

[spacer]　　[spacer]水雲在空中上下翻騰，發出無聲的尖嚎，靈體忽濃忽淡，身形忽大忽小，輪廓更是漸漸模糊；神志迷茫間，風中卻隱約傳來生者的氣息，於是勉力迎風飄行，一頭鑽入一個小小的白色身影裡。
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
後記：這段因為種種原因拖了很久，真不好意思。電腦當機、主機板燒掉和感冒

本回鎮魂歌歌詞，感謝ＶＡＲＡＲＡ協助。
歡迎眾獸指教。

----------


## a70701111

又開始了。
不要在繼續了……
為什麼，柯克‧厄斯賜與的力量，就只能這樣呢。
『聖樂章』，到底還有多少能力可以幫助別人。
自己到底還能夠幫上什麼事情，我……我……

剛剛替丁莫教授的求情，完全不知道自己為什麼會這麼做。
上課，是他最想學東西跟技術的時間。不管是小史教授還是丁莫教授，還是剛認識的同學，雖然各個的能力與表現都比自己還出色。知道自己沒有什麼強大的能力……既不能運用魔法，也不能使出強大的體術。
不過他仍然想要幫助人，就算只有一點點，這樣就夠了。

對！這樣就夠了。

銀白色毛皮的狼獸人，拿下了迷你眼鏡，坐在書桌前趴著，書桌上的白色羊皮紙簽上了一個漂亮的縮寫簽名：『小迪』。
窗外每顆星星都跟月亮互相打招呼，顯示天空的雲朵漸漸散去，露出透白的月光。在宿舍中，只能點燃蠟燭來獲得照明。不愧是有名的軍事學校，這裡點的蠟燭不論是亮度與燃燒時間，都沒有辦法挑剔。每流下一些蠟油在燭台上，面前的銀白狼人的眼神也就越迷濛。
幾十分鐘前，他才洗過澡，使用了宿舍的盥洗用具。
翻閱著那本鑲了金邊的綠色書本，在打開的精緻木盒上，有些花紋上，像是雕刻了龍形的圖樣，每一顆的眼睛部份，更點綴上美麗的寶石。他無趣的翻著這本書，看著放在一旁的四個樂器與桌上的銀白色長笛，表情顯得更加困惑。

「『聖樂章』，真的只有淨化的力量。」

摸著長笛邊緣，一點綠色飄起，在他的面前轉著圓圈，又不時撞上他的臉，似乎正在抗議他懷疑樂章的能力。

「我知道的……寧芙……」小迪的翠綠色眼神，與這個光芒互相看著。

「八種樂器，也是我的使命。對吧？」

說著，銀白狼人站了起來，脫掉自身的厚重長袍，裡面只穿著一件白色衣物，與下半身的純白短褲。長形的狼尾，在空中甩了甩，綠色光芒停在他的尾巴上，好似遊玩的心情，逗弄的他的獸毛。看著前方擺著的裝著四個樂器的盒子，小迪走了過去，一一打開盒子檢查。

一打開盒子，一個淡藍色光芒飛出，馬上跟小迪玩繞圈，並頑皮的在他手上跳來跳去，像是寵物跟主人在完一個有趣的遊戲。

「哈哈……瞳，別鬧了，我現在要組起樂器摟。」小迪笑著，拿起盒中的茶色物品，在其亮光的反射下，更顯露出一個個的光滑表面，手部熟練的組合起樂器，每一個弦與拉奏的用具都清理的十分乾淨，就像是一把全新的樂器，散發著美麗的光澤。調完最後一個音，樂器發出淡藍色光芒，像是有靈性的漂浮在空中。
整把木頭色的小提琴，透出一點點濕潤的樣子，在樂器周圍，更有許多的露珠浮在四周，感覺上，就像是淋過水而發出光澤般的亮麗。

「寧芙、瞳……嗯……在來是，加拉好了。」

說著，他的眼光頭向另外一箱，ㄧ動手解開鎖扣。
啪的一聲，箱子整個攤開，彈出一把已經組合好的亮金色豎琴。
每一根弦發出淡黃色的電流，豎琴本身的亮金色上面，就像是刻著一隻龍，每一段花紋都像是當作龍的鱗片一樣的雕刻，有時突起有時凹下，最頂端與最下面的部份，如龍翼般，清楚的刻劃出翅膀的紋路，還有其張開時的完美。

黃色的光點，一下子爆衝到天花板，一下子又爆衝到小迪身上，直接撲了上來。
在小小的衝擊力道下，小迪撫摸著光點，似乎在道歉……

「加拉，我不是故意要把你們關這麼久的，我沒有要丟掉你們喔。」

黃色光點停在原地幾分鐘後，又飄起，使勁撞上小迪的臉，又不甘心的多撞了幾下，才跟寧芙與拉爾聚在一起。

小迪眼著面前的三個侍魔相處的樣子，趕緊加快組合樂器的速度。
手掌伸向一個扁平的容器，開啟鎖扣後，小力的打開。
一片又一片的木板，還有木製的架子，整個樂器就像是還活著，有些部份還長出了翠綠色的嫩葉。一打開箱子，關著窗戶的室內，也同時刮起一些微風，將地上的灰塵掃起。一個淡綠色的光芒，不緩不疾的飄上來，像是少女般坐在小迪的鼻頭上，在他頭上的獸毛也往周圍隨意飄動著。

「才剛睡醒阿？法蒂絲？」小迪碰了一下光點，又甩了甩頭。

光點似乎被嚇到，整個彈起，在瞬間停滯在空中不知所措的飄著。
小迪伸手緩慢的摸過去，把光點放在寧芙他們的中間。看著其他三個侍魔推著法蒂絲的模樣，他放心的轉身，繼續開啟最後一盒。

這盒是所有的樂器中，裡頭不停冒細細白煙的一盒。
也同時是唯一溫暖的一盒，這盒的鎖扣是使用黑色的皮帶拉緊扣住的，像是不希望裡面的東西跑出來一樣，外圍的殼，都覆上了一層防燙膠。
解開束縛後，盒子中飄起了一個側背的手鼓，肩背的黑色皮帶似乎是防火的，因為整個鼓的周圍一閃一閃的出現零星火花，若沒有這樣特殊的材質，這麼鼓連拿都拿不起來吧，更別說是演奏了。

紅色的光芒，帶著熱度，一路燒到小迪的眼前，生氣的把空氣當地板來回跳動著。生氣的原因應該也是跟加拉一樣吧，只是他的反應方式比較激烈而已。

「提亞，別這麼生氣嘛……我之前也跟你們說過拉，你不是也答應了嗎？」

小迪露出尷尬的表情，手輕輕的揮動，腰部不自覺得下彎一點點。對於侍魔的氣憤，他似乎只能賠不是，連反駁的機會都沒有。

五項樂器重新集合，在小迪的周圍飄動著，還不時發出其中擁有的特殊光點。侍魔們也很高興的在房間中飄來飄去，如同小孩玩耍般跌跌撞撞。不過他們倒是有注意到物品，每一次都在要碰倒的時候，從邊緣滑過去，根本沒有倒下的跡象。小迪看了看周圍飄動的樂器，又看了看侍魔，銀白狼首緩緩垂下，連耳朵的沒有挺立著，像顆洩了氣的皮球，直接往床上趴去……

「呵……命運難道真的是固定的嗎？」心中的沉重，每次都在使用樂器時壓的快要讓他喘不過氣，可是沒有了樂器，他又能夠做什麼呢？

摸了摸飄在空中的樂器，又看著自己的手……

「沒有了樂器，我什麼都不是。」

自己其實很清楚，只要這幾項樂器被破壞，自己會有什麼樣的處罰，還有嚴重的後果。另外，沒有了這些樂器，他連個平民都不是。簡稱廢物的名詞，就會連上自己的名子。不能夠使用低級魔法，沒有魔法力，連武術都是初階都無法考核通過的他，只有在製藥的部份有些能力，在戰鬥中，應該是完全沒有用吧。

明明是個獸人，卻沒有獸人應該擁有的東西，一想到其他的同學與教授，自己的心中身身的自卑感又浮現上來。優秀的同學，優秀的教授……
跟自己一比……真的感覺到自己會的只不過是花拳繡腿而已……
為什麼……我只能使用樂器呢？
為什麼……聖樂章只有家族的人能夠讀？
為什麼……命運沒辦法改變嗎？
為什麼……別人能輕鬆做到我卻不行？

腦中，不停盤旋著這樣的奇怪疑問，苦惱到腦袋快炸掉。手掌抓著頭上的銀白毛皮，胡亂的抓來抓去，使毛髮亂的更徹底。
不過，時間似乎不想給他多餘的空閒……
瞬間，原本在玩耍的五道光點，同時停住，似乎感應到了什麼，並慢慢集中，化成一道白光，進入銀白狼人脖子上的那顆亮麗的水晶之中。不知道感受到什麼樣的力量，小迪的眼神完全變的不一樣，眼睛炯炯有神，連身體都隨之震動。
這種足以毀掉生命的波動……對，沒錯，這種感覺……

小迪在次站了起來，室內明明沒有風，渾身的獸毛卻在飄動。
身體的毛色也在逐漸變白，只剩下眼睛的翠綠色沒有改變。
握著脖子上的透明水晶，眼看周圍的魔力波動，與不停散出的龍之魔力，原本平靜的五項樂器，也在瞬間出現在自己周圍。

「是在叫我過去嗎？」小迪反應式的問著周圍的樂器。

這時回答的，卻是脖子上的水晶，他的亮光散出一點一點的光點，灑落的小迪身上，連繫著的繩子，都發出微微的亮點。似乎真的希望他這麼做，就如同使命一樣，一出生就得要背負的使命。那種感覺，從自己的心中發出。

『自己得要過去……』

「可是，依照這個魔力波動的距離……應該要怎麼過去？」

現在是在宿舍，所以說，應該是有同學被捲進去了。
那麼，我應該能做的是……
小迪握著發著白色光芒的項鍊，重新穿上厚重的連帽長袍，緩緩走向門口，開啟木質的門，看著陰暗的走廊，每踏在木板上一次，老舊的部份也就嘎吱作響。此時小迪好像是小偷的樣子，鬼鬼祟祟看著整排的門，懷疑著自己到底該進入哪一間尋找……
閉上眼睛，小迪緩緩念著……

「疾風之神溫妮德阿……析聽其能……」

「請賜予一條道路給徬徨無知的吾等，以汝的聖名下，開啟一條聖風之道吧！！」

瞬間，一陣綠色旋風出現，吹動著小迪的衣物。
知道聖風的意思，他一步，在一步向前走。
發著光芒的水晶，就像是指引著他一樣。
最後，在一個完全沒有燈光的木門前面，風的吹拂也隨之停止。
睜開翠綠色的眼睛，上面的木質門牌，刻著『Ｂ４－１』三個大字。
推開不重的門，靠著水晶發出的光輝，照射著房間中的物品。

沙沙……

雖然感覺到光芒的亮度沒有變化，範圍卻變小了，還有剛進入時，令人起疑的聲響。但是，現在已經沒有辦法考慮這麼多了，聖風的指引，而進來的地方，一定就會有小迪所需要的一個極度關鍵且重要的物品……

學校提供的優質桌椅，果然名不虛傳，每一個都是稀有硬質木頭製造，完全沒有偷功減料的部分。照這樣看來，學校給教授的薪水應該也不少才對，為什麼阿丁教授須要偷錢呢？
不過，小史教授之前卻又這麼說阿丁教授，到底是怎麼一回事？
難道……小史教授與阿丁教授有著不為人知的一面嗎？

甩了甩頭，重新看向第二個家具。
也就是所有的學生都會配給一張，價值兩千多烏督的超高級書桌。
上面的墨水瓶看起來應該是寫到一半就放下的樣子……
拿起透著水氣的小提琴……
剛看見的東西，就跟小迪的想像一樣，同樣發出藍色光芒呼應著。
銀白獸毛的他，隨即舉起茶色的小提琴，用著那把類似弓的用具，搭在樂器上四條弦上，開始拉奏起第一個悅耳曲調。

開頭，如水流般悠長又不急促。
曲調像是下雨般輕點著葉片，所發出的小聲讚嘆。
曲子演奏到中間時，弓有別於前方的寧靜，像渡過了颱風眼般，如暴雨急促快速。
弦與弓疾速的動作著，隨著狂風中的雨滴，掉落玻璃上一樣的滑順，沒有絲毫的停滯或者錯誤……

日記本自動翻開，頁碼開始向前，應合著樂符，每一頁都沒有錯過的閱覽著。
知道這項物品是真的有其功用，小迪唸出一段如同咒語般的詞。

「萬物的思念，萬物的記憶，萬物的回憶……」

「強烈的回憶紀錄者阿，請您為拙者帶路吧……」

「將您對主人的思念，連成一條道路吧！！」

日記本隨著小提琴的樂聲，散出藍色光點，一頁一頁快速翻過去，甚至有些頁數被撕裂，飄往空中。

「瞳！就是現在！」

聽見聲音後，原本在項鍊中的藍色光點，忽然透出。在小迪周圍繞著圈，光芒的速度愈轉愈快，從光芒邊自動滲出了水氣，把小迪的身體以水的能量包圍起來。在小提琴的聲音拉完最後一個長調時，瞬間縮小，進入了狂翻著頁數，使其透出藍色光芒的日記本。

啪搭。

書本掉落桌面，光芒一消失，日記本安穩的闔上。除了剛剛翻動破裂而飄下幾頁的紙張外，其他的地方，就像平常一樣，完全沒有異樣。

某處的空間……
黑暗中，藍色的光芒忽然湧現，空間出現一道裂痕。
啪！的一聲，一隻純白毛色的狼人，跌在一個柔軟質料的物體上。
原本以為會跌落在更危險的地方，而昨了心理準備。雖然使用瞳的樂曲能力，以某些時候很方便，但是會從哪裡出現，根本沒有辦法預測的情況下，只能作出在預想範圍內，該有的所有反應動作。
點亮的蠟燭，向周圍綻放光芒。看著木製的桌子、椅子、床鋪，更能從木頭的變色以及上面的刻痕知道他們所度過的歷史，是多麼久遠的時代。桌上的舊茶壺，看起來茶色的杯子，還有一個類似紙巾的盒子，紙巾上面更印了這裡的圖案。鼻子嗅聞著周圍，像是放了很久而稍微發霉的棉襖氣味，過度老舊的感覺衝上心頭。雖然想要將些東西研究一番，不過，在這當下似乎沒辦法想這麼多了。

「這個地方是……旅館嗎？」

握著項鍊，小迪緩緩走向窗戶，水晶的亮光，逐漸蓋過蠟燭的光源。
由周邊不停感受到的一股強大力量，似乎就是這次的罪魁禍首。

「得要去阻止他。」

沒有多餘的時間了。小迪直接拿起組好的銀白長笛，並將其他在周圍漂浮的四個樂器請神使收進他們的空間中。閉上眼，仔細的感覺魔力來源……

「這點距離還可以……」

身體上的基因不停的告知他該做什麼，不該做什麼。
緊握著項鍊的手，也慢慢發著抖，明明心裡不會緊張阿，為什麼……
不明瞭其中的意義，他也沒辦法繼續在想。
知道確切地點之後，舉起綁著絲帶的長笛，小迪翠綠色眼睛，閃著一絲的淚光。
嘴附上長笛的吹奏處，股起的腮幫子將空氣送入樂器之中，傳出了美妙的樂曲，每吹一次，都代表了獻上的心意。由體內的血緣，所代表的能力，每一個部份都沒有絲毫的偏差，完完整整的吹奏完成。
樂曲停下後，小迪的右手握著項鍊上仍發著光芒的水晶，左手將長笛放在胸前。
喃喃道……

「光明之龍阿……吾將獻上神聖之曲，請帶領吾修正這扭曲的道路吧！！」

語畢，地上突然畫出一幅美麗的紋圖，圖上的每一點，尤如龍鱗般覆蓋上來，漸漸的龍鱗化成一道道的光線衝向天花板，最後一瞬間集中在水晶前。
一眨眼，水晶發出足以刺傷眼睛的白光，將小迪直接吞噬。

＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
正當審判者踏上法陣，想要將門招喚過來時……
一道從天而降的白光，貫穿怨靈造成的魔力漩渦，只要輕微觸碰到光芒的怨靈，靈體馬上發出溫和的光點，漸漸散開，升上天際。光芒向周圍散出極為驚人的光明之力，一把銀色的長笛，吹奏的樂音傳遍周圍，上面的絲帶隨著風飄盪，如果稍微注意一下，更可以發現長笛上刻著龍紋的圖案。此時，圖案上的龍眼寶石正發著一股光亮。

「破壞平衡之物，停手吧！」純白毛色的狼人，在光芒中現身。

脖子上的水晶，發著的光更是耀眼，若周圍不是充滿怨靈與邪氣，只怕黑夜都能夠變成白天。審判者看著面前突然出現的人物，以過去五百年間所有人的記憶中搜尋著可能的答案……

「沒想到，有人能夠再不破壞結界的前提下，闖進來阿……喔……神使是嗎？」審判者的聲音平穩，完全沒有緊張的樣子。

站在一個魔法陣上面，身體上白色的法袍，隨著念咒所產生的魔力波動漂浮著。由飄起的衣物下，能清楚看見一把黑色的劍柄，這把劍似乎較細，是為了攻擊方便吧。小迪握著項鍊，從裡面散出的力量，能讓他更確定，面前的生物，絕對不是等閒之輩。雖然還看不出他到底有什麼樣的計謀，可是光是看地上的密麻法陣，就夠知道這個詠唱絕對不能在繼續下去。

當機立斷。

小迪抬起長笛，一本綠色鑲金框的書本自動出現，敞開的金鎖扣，翻著一定的頁數後，如同完全的配合，頁數剛停止，長笛已經傳來了優美而神聖的樂符，動作俐落熟練，應該不止平常的練習，他或許還做過更困難的訓練吧。
聲聲樂符都像是一道道白色聖光般，從天際降下，向四面八方直衝過去，樂音每響起一次，光明的力量也就更加的擴大。漂浮著的黑暗怨靈在聖光的照耀後，好像置身在滿是美麗花草的地方，上面站著許多它記憶中過去的親人與朋友們，微笑的看著它，並一個個集中過來，動作沒有惡意，神聖的靈氣包圍著黑暗的靈，取出其黑暗的部分，在大家所傳遞的訊息中，原本的怨靈，開始淨解化為一顆顆帶有藍色靈火的光點，隨著鎮魂的樂曲而消失。以冥界的力量驅動的殭屍，雖然步伐與動作並沒有生時的靈活，不過以普通兵器揮砍的話，他們也能夠再生，而繼續攻擊。長笛所散發的白色光芒，一碰到將他後，原本破爛的皮膚開始分解，活著的時候，所有的記憶與回憶，不停在它們眼前出現，不管是過去的誰，都在一旁為他加油著，不希望他們繼續往黑暗進入，笛音開始引導他們進入了另一個空間中。最後，殭屍的肉體在次消失，冥界的力量，在此時消逝無蹤，只剩下淨白的骨骼，出現在地面上，並在藍色靈火的包圍下，重新進入的大地之中。
眾人的力量，感覺上就是一種不可思議且特殊的，光明的力量，也是大家的祈禱還有對過去的期望所形成的。
雖兩人仍有一段距離，不過這位神使似乎也不笨，知道自己所使用的聖樂章有著一定的範圍，並不是全方位。所以他是慢慢的逼近，為的就是讓自己離開法陣，讓他的召喚中斷。

他的眼睛緩緩瞇起，就像要看透這位程咬金的弱點一樣……
畢竟，累積五百年的知識可不是假的。

「原來你身上，並沒有魔法力阿。」

審判者的犀利眼光，加上幾乎取之不盡的怨靈知識。
一下子就看出，面前這位大路障的最大缺點……

聽到第一個魔法力，狼人完全不猶豫……
小迪的眼神變化，音色突然轉快，每個音階都有著足以令人驚訝的力量運作著。
一剎那，小迪周圍具起完全不一樣的的光明之力，不單單是白色，還帶著淡淡的藍色，才剛看見兩秒鐘，這位狼獸人的眼神瞪著審判者。

「這是……」

『破魔淨界音！！』

審判者的知識中，告訴他這招的威力性。也知道這音的破解方法，所以他並沒有離開法陣，還站在原地，對於這個人，似乎不想理睬。

但是……小迪卻笑了。
過去的知識，真的這麼有用嗎？

滋滋滋滋滋滋滋……磅！！
原本，這招應該是向周圍散出破魔之氣，讓邪氣消散的普通樂曲。
可是……這次，在小迪聚起的圓球狀光點上，出現的數不清的白色光點，樂音一低沉，光點發射出數以萬計的光線，貫穿怨靈，貫穿殭屍，貫穿建築物。

「看來，你能夠操縱這些光線。」

若剛剛不是審判者閃的快，被這個光線劃到的話，光是由剛剛的擦到的怨靈馬上消失的情況下，可以知道這是用破魔之氣，強制的淨化。整個命中的殭屍更不用說，如同空氣一樣，連骨頭都沒有剩下來。他的一發攻擊，竟可以打倒這麼大範圍的怨靈，如果自己在不出馬，在使用那些亡靈只會徒勞無功而已。
況且……若他能夠操縱那些光線……
換言之，就算在有多長的時間召喚門，他也能夠輕易的攻擊到自己。
若沒有做個結束，以後會更麻煩。

「收！」審判者知道在召喚下去，只會造成犧牲，所以如此的判斷。

彈指間，亡靈群消失了一大半。
一眨眼的時間而已，審判者似乎又想到了另一個方法……
口中念念有詞，砰的一聲，似乎有東西像空氣般消失。
看像天空，他的臉上浮起不知所以然的表情……

「該是攻擊的時候了……」

低沉的聲音剛落，只看見審判者的一個伸手。咻的一聲，一把銀白細劍精準的從空間出現，劍頭尖銳如鋼，劍身坎進圓柱狀凹槽的血溝，上面略有磨損，卻保養的精光閃亮，看的出主人對他的愛惜，以及對方所使用的熟練程度。
危及咽喉的劍，速度快到肉眼無法所及。只在稍微碰到時，純白狼人驚覺，甩了一次狼尾，順著動作，向後一個大箭步，並將這位敵人，用尾巴的部份打到另外一個方位。可惜小迪的閃避率真的太低了，閃開了攻擊要害的劍刃，但手臂還是免不得的劃出一條血道，細劍是用刺擊的沒錯，可是其鋒利的劍頭，已經可以劃開獸人的皮膚。鮮紅的印記，一點一點在地上散開，中斷的聖樂章，使原本持續淨化與鎮魂的光明之力消失……

待續……

----------


## a70701111

「一劍就這樣了，憑你一個人，想要阻止我，那也太小看我了。」

舉起細劍，銀色發亮的劍身，上面的血溝，有著砍進肉中，也能夠輕易拔出來的能力。審判者完全沒有離開法陣，雖然恐怖的念咒真的中斷，阻止了施法。但他的另外一隻手，卻聚起了另一股巨大的魔法力，火焰從空中的粒子集中，每一個咒文都將他的魔法力由手掌的部份，進入上面的球體，由火紅色來看，似乎是一種極高攻擊力且高階的魔法。

「切！」小迪沒管流著血的手臂，又將長笛在嘴上，準備開始吹奏。

唰唰唰！！

劃破空間，劃破空氣，連續三次，審判者的武器在次刺向喉嚨，像是疾速的三頭蛇直接啃咬過來，足以致命的劍法，讓小迪只能緊急回避。捲起身體，向後硬是翻了一次空翻，避過了咽喉，使腹部卻結實的吃了三劍，原本純白色的衣物破裂，綿的碎屑飄散在的空中，原本純白的毛皮也漸漸染紅。
狼嗆的閃過這次攻擊，緊接而來……

轟轟轟轟轟！！

五顆半徑三十公分的火焰彈，往小迪正面衝來。
連魔力的波動都沒有辦法感覺到，如此強大的魔法，就已經出現在眼前。
不僅僅是攻擊的方式，連魔法的念咒都是這樣的快速……

身手沒這麼靈巧的他，眼看根本閃不過的情況下，本能的舉起雙臂當作最後的盾牌抵擋著這次攻擊，第一發，火辣辣的溫度，使純白狼毛出現捲曲，有些甚至開始焦黑。第二發，擊中的瞬間，火焰的熱度讓第一發打中的部分直接變黑。第三發，隨著火焰的炸開，小迪的防禦法撐不下去，在空中炸後退了幾公尺。第四發，火舌的熱度燃燒到底層，手臂上的純白色毛皮已經焦黑到無法辨識。第五發火球彈，經過審判者的古咒文加持，比剛剛還要大上一倍的火球，轟了過來。

轟隆！！

「嗚哇！！」

沒有魔法力的他，連最普通的魔力護盾都沒辦法開啟，這發火球，連同它身上的神聖光芒一起打散，已經後退幾公尺的小迪，從空中以斜角墜落到地面上，原來純白色的毛皮夜加入了灰色裝飾，回復成銀白色的毛皮。唯一一樣的是，它那翠綠色的眼神，光輝仍然沒有變淡。

沙沙……
狼爪刺在地面上，沙粒的磨擦，可以看見地面上的灰塵。
由高空中墜落，想當然爾，受的傷害自然也不會很小。毛色恢復銀白色的狼人，原本會頭著地造成更大的創傷，在本能的反應下，身體卻做出了回應，雖然沒有向其他學生一樣有華麗的落地，只能將身體稍微偏過去，用背部著地減低受到的損害。

在一次舉起長笛，手臂上的毛皮已經燒盡，最底層的皮膚，也發出了類似煮熟肉品的香味。明明應該是普通人無法忍受的痛楚，他卻忍住了，並動著自己的手指，打算繼續吹奏頗具威脅的『聖樂章』。

剎那間，小迪警覺的後仰跳起，可是使劍者，還是比較快。
審判者又揮動了兩次細劍，這次受傷的，是這位狼人的右小腿部分。
若沒有緊急的迴避，受傷的地方應該會更嚴重，以小迪的直覺，力量如此強大的他應該不是瞄準這麼普通的部位。
腿上增添了兩個刺擊出的劍痕，其深刻的洞，湧現極多的鮮紅體液。

「沒想到這麼弱？」審判者看著已經將近失敗的狼人，道出了自己取得最大優勢的話語。

抖動的雙手，焦黑的皮膚，連續四道的深刻傷痕。
他，仍然舉起長笛，上面的絲帶隨著地心引力而垂下。銀白色的樂器，仍然發出令黑暗者厭惡的光芒。

「你為什麼會這麼執意要阻止我？」

「我做的才是正義的阿……」

「咳！！你說……這是正義的？」小迪的狼嘴，對突然湧上的痛苦咳出了證明受重傷的液體，掩著的手掌，也止不住飛出的血液。

「醜惡如糞的貪心，害死了許多貧民。」

「靈魂中過剩的虛榮心，害死了許多民眾。」

「苛刻無意義的語言，害死了無心死亡者。」

「假正義的律法，更害死了更多的無知者。」

「我這樣做，是在清除所有的黑暗阿，難道無能為力的你還想阻止正義的審判嗎？！」

「放棄吧！你這無能者！！」

審判者的的細劍，以極快的速度指向小迪，散發著強者對弱者的強制氣息。
毫無疑問，這是個威脅……
一個絕對性的勝利者，對一個絕對性的敗者，做的最後通牒。
光明跟黑暗，總是互相排斥打擊著，有時候是光明贏了，有時候是黑暗贏了。
可是這次，對這兩者似乎沒有什麼關係。

毀壞的城鎮，充滿怨恨的靈魂，到處都是的屍體……

由嘴角流出來的血液滴下，面前的銀白獸人，在次站了起來。
身體的傷痕，似乎沒有這麼重要了……

「正義、正義、正義……你口口聲聲都說這是正義……」

小迪的長笛，往前一揮，劃出了一道銀白色的線條，以十分憤怒的表情看著審判者，聲音變的比之前還要大。

「難道這些靈魂、軀殼與原本長眠的人就願意被你操控嗎？」

銀製的長笛，被隻前燃燒至沒有毛皮的手掌，緩緩的握緊。

「我相信，這個世界並沒有這麼軟弱。」小迪說的這句話並不是假的，到處旅行，最後才來這所學校的他，已經看過太多的生物了。

「這裡的人民，原本都充滿著努力活下去，想朝著未來前進的力量。」

每經過一個城鎮，不論是商店、農夫、鎮民還是小孩子……
每一個都在努力的作自己……
盡力的做完每一件事情，遇見喜歡的人，就努力去告白。碰到跌到谷底的心情，朋友與家人也會來扶持。沒有食物與工作，政府機關還有善心人士，都會來救濟。世界上仍然有許多城鎮不是他們所想的這麼骯髒，就像這裡一樣。看過了愈多的事情，經過的更長途的旅行，不用書本就能感受到的感情，對小迪這種人來說就是最真實的了……

「但你卻毀了他們的希望，吸收了他們的力量，甚至助長他們的怨恨。」

傷口仍流著血液的他，雖然剛才被強大壓倒性的怨靈與殭屍包圍，又被審判者的細劍指著。照常理來說，應該要害怕與退縮的，但他卻沒有這樣做，仍然繼續發言著自己想要表達的東西。

「不論是光明之神薩拉，時間之神雷肯或者黑暗之神魯爾，都不會原諒你。」

「因為，每一個生命與靈魂都是有價值的。」

「只要願意敞開心門，將那股正面的溫暖力量收取進去。」

說著，小迪握著的長笛，散出的光輝，緩慢的集中著。現在，他的眼光充滿了憐惜，還有悲傷的意念。

「相信無論是誰，都會願意為你們展現笑顏的！！」

這時，鑲著金邊的綠色書本，出現在小迪面前，樂器上的光輝也同時增加。
金黃鎖扣的鬆開，書本裡面馬上流瀉出一股淡綠色氣息。
小迪的眼淚已經流了下來……

「怨恨不是過錯，也不是應該，可是……」

翠綠色狼眼，從臉上滴下一滴液體，滴在樂器上面。

「不要在痛苦下去了，我想要告訴你們……」

「將那樣的溫暖意念傳達給你們……」

「我相信一定會有人深愛著你們，為你們誠心的祈禱著！！」

長笛的絲帶瞬間變純白，光明的亮點一點一滴出現。並在幾秒鐘後自動鬆了開來，原本平淡無奇的銀製長笛，浮現出綠色龍紋，有一剎那間，好像看的了龍的翅膀長在樂器上面。龍紋上的眼睛，如綠寶石般的閃亮。

「我不為了誰，我只要還有一口氣在，就會為了世界上所有的生命與靈魂，繼續吹奏著『聖樂章』，傳達著所有的意念，不管是神還是魔，都不能改變！！」

隨著話語的結束，小迪的樂器一瞬間發出與前不同的白色光輝，從他背後伸出了一對純白色的巨大羽翼，像是天使降臨，周圍有著一根又一根的美麗羽毛浮動著，並包圍住他，隨著羽毛的飄散，重新將小迪隴罩起來。可是羽翼只出現幾秒的時間隨即消失，小迪身上的神聖的力量在一次充滿，雖然這股光明之力並沒有治癒的力量，身體的傷口完全沒有變化。不過，光是這些情況，就讓審判者看著小迪，劍刃卻沒有動作。

「祂們，是自願來依附我的、成就我的。」

「告訴我，神使，你有沒有資格否定它們的意志？」
審判者思考足夠了，姿勢雖然沒變，不過話語仍然帶著極度的疑問。
還有對象是其他生物的傲氣，一點都不會減少。
可是，從他的眼神中，小迪卻看到了另一方面的事情。雖不知這位人士，到底是什麼來歷，連他所學道的知識中，似乎也沒有這一段歷史……
難道過去的真象，又一次被毀滅嗎？

被這麼問道，小迪先是驚訝的一下，在腦中思考著其中的答案。
真象往往都是迷濛抓取不到，如霧氣一般，能感覺到，卻無力碰到……
將長笛握在胸前，身體上破掉的衣物隨著風向飄動著。所有的思緒集中在一起，這個問題卻實很難回答。在自己身上的使命，是無法沫滅的，但是對方的問題，卻跟自己過去所使用的東西，有著絕對性的反意。
但……小迪自己的心中，卻又是怎麼看這件事情呢……

「確實，就像你說的，我是沒有資格否定……他們的意志……」

小迪的眼睛，看著面前仍然沒有動靜的審判者，說出他的回應……

「可是，你也沒有資格，將所有生物想傳達的祈禱，阻隔在外阿。」

淒切一笑「所有生物？所有生物？」祂喃喃的念著。

「自己就是自己，沒有任何的自願的想法……那是他們的選擇。」

「而我，想要冒險來這裡，盡力把所有的意念傳達給他們，也是我的選擇。」

狼人的翠綠眼神，靜了下來，似乎拋棄了什麼東西，而面對著他。
所有生物的死亡，或者都是在一瞬間吧……
可是，死亡真的是這麼一回事嗎？
過去的親人、朋友、任何認識的人，不管有沒有哀悼。
他們對亡者都是有一定程度的羈絆的……
只要是一點點祈禱也好、一點點動作也好，只要是正向的他都想傳達出去。
每到達一個旅行的地方，也會遇見像這樣被不知名力量殺死的生物。
但是那些村民，對於死亡者都是一樣的悲痛，明明不是親人，他們還是會難過……儘管只有一面，這個人的存在是多麼令人注意。
應該還有很多很多話，想跟對方說吧……
一條線，到底能夠牽多少人呢？
如果說聖樂章是那條線，真正的祈願，想說的話，來不及說的話，都傳達出去的話，就算是怨靈也應該可以了解的……
這也是，他在各地每吹奏完聖樂章，最感動，且感觸最深的。
這次，也不例外。

「你能代表所有生物？」祂的聲音傳來冰冷的憤怒「狂妄者！」

呼的一聲，他的身影突然消失，又回到他的法陣中「奏樂吧！」

「就讓我見識見識神使的子嗣有無長進！」

祂舉劍向天，積聚魔力：「我給你五分鐘奏樂。」

「請試著毀滅我」審判者不無諷刺的說：「就和你高尚的先祖一樣。」

小迪閉上眼睛，在心中默念著一道語言。

「我並沒有妄想毀滅所有邪惡之物，但是我希望，這些意念，真的能傳達到他們的心中……」

附近明明有生者的訊息，雖然很希望他能夠來幫忙，但是以現在的情況來說……只能夠靠自己的了。不過他自己也清楚，他的能力不適合拿來做攻擊。
可是，如果動用到其他樂器的話，說不定還可以拼到平手，甚至可以重創他。

往前一跳……
嗡嗡嗡嗡，唰唰唰唰！
灰塵爆開，煙霧消散，連亡靈都擋不住的能力，直衝過來……
數百道光線衝向審判者，第一次都沒有命中的招式，怎麼可能在次命中。審判者也做出相當的反應，一點都不失理。相同都有飄在空中的優勢，祂的閃躲家上體術比小迪優越，都在每道光線剛穿過時，在下一次光線通過前順利閃過。一連發動了三次攻擊，以審判者的能力，都像在打太極似的接住。

「怎麼？還有招嗎？」

看著面前的人，臉上充滿的優越感。
或許吧，自己的能力確實是弱了點……

「切！！」小迪眼睛瞇起，停下吹奏。

瞬間，刺刺刺刺刺！
答！
細劍輕點在小迪的下巴上。

「連五分鐘都不到呢……神使……」

發著抖，眼睛簡直要噴火。
狼人族的憤怒，還是這麼容易看見。
但是，這樣的情況才過不到幾秒，又見小迪的嘴角上揚。

「五分鐘？你是在說自己嗎？」

「法蒂絲！！」

吼聲出現……
一股綠色光點，從小迪胸口大量湧出，遮蔽所有的視線。
審判者趕緊向前一刺。
咚！！
像是撞到什麼，一臉貼上去，又因為撞擊的反彈，向後一倒。
依照過去的知識來說，能使用樂器的神使，確實很多。
當中又以能使用多種樂器的人更為稀少，可是這面前透明力量，又證明了一件事情，那就是面前的狼人，他的能力比他所預想的還要大。
怎麼可能，難道他就是神使一族中，稀有的人才？！

「這是……你！！」

跌在地上，純白毛色的狼人，小小的笑了。

「結界，不只可以保護東西，還可以封鎖別人，別忘了！！」

咚咚咚咚咚！！
由音階的低到高音，每片的木頭，都像敲擊古木般的溫和。
木琴的聲音，沉著而低沉。

「很聰明，果然比你祖先優秀」審判者讚許的點了點頭，儘管被困在結界裡，他依舊帶有種高高在上的貴族習氣：「不過，你好像忘了什麼喔……」

審判者的聲音，此時像已取得先機般的睿智。
不！應該說他本身就是十分的聰明與機智，小迪一個警覺，馬上回頭。
原本已經阻斷的詠唱，竟早就開始接續，在他的集中力都在這傢伙的身上時，令小迪意外的是，沒想到那樣不普通的咒語，竟然有辦法讓別人來代替？！
以法力聚成的魔法陣，一個眼神空洞的亡靈，正在代替審判者站在上方，口中念念有詞，繼續念著不知名的咒語。
眼看亡靈的念咒似乎即將結束，小迪眼睛一閃……
腦中還在想的事情，身體已經作出動作。
手上已經出現那把銀白色的多孔樂器……

「別想！！」小迪厲聲道，舉起長笛，精準的發出一道光線。

邦轟！
光芒一瞬間貫穿靈體，讓靈發出白色光芒，隨著亮點消失。

「可惡！來不及了！」

雖然亡靈是消失了，但在亡靈消失的同時，法陣仍然發出光亮。
顯然魔法已經完成，他所要召喚的東西，已經要出現了。

滋滋滋滋滋滋……
周圍的大氣，抖動到連灰塵都飄浮起來。
站在地面上的小迪，身上的樂器也明顯發出不善的光澤……
肉眼可見的電流，一次次現身，將魔法陣所散出魔法力吞入，漸漸的，憑空中出現一道黑色的空間傷痕，有如什麼不該出現的東西。魔法陣伸出帶有能量的黑手，抓住裂縫，往左右邊一拉。漩渦狀的黑色星雲，向小迪展露裡面的無窮無盡的能量。這時從魔法陣衝出一道黑光，灌入星雲中……
與法力互相呼應的力量下，空間裂縫大開，噴出無數的灰色雲物，順著時間，一個龐然大物出現，小迪往前踏出一步，看出這物體是一位外形類似帶著套頭披風的婦女，其身上的花紋還有刻劃的寫實程度，絕不輸給當代的任何一個雕刻家。
帶有白色的石質顏色，將這個東西顯露得更加古老又莊嚴。
婦女低著頭，看著下方。從她雙手抱著胸口又垂下的袖子，就可以知道這婦女在看的即是那個地方。小迪也能夠感覺到，門縫中不停洩漏出來的能量……

「約西達海姆，擁抱這世界吧！」

啪喀！！
明明不會動的石雕，與這時的情況，完全的相反。先前的婦女抬起頭，斗篷下的眼睛，亮著白色的光芒。這時袖子向兩旁退開，輕微開啟一點點而已，小迪就已經站不太穩，甚至險些跌倒。由此可見，門內的情況，是多麼的恐怖，純白狼人連看都不敢看，就是因為曾經理解過，所以更不敢面對……

握著樂器，看著這些雲體，知道現在的自己根本沒有力量阻止。

「知道了吧？以你的豆丁之力，根本不足以成為阻擋者！」

低著頭……小迪的翠綠眼珠瞇了起來……

『我應該要放棄了吧……我果然……』

叮啷……
掛在脖子上的水晶，裡面的五道光芒，透出水晶。順間集結起來，像是提醒一樣，停在小迪的頭上，把意念傳達進去。
一個影像，模糊的浮現……
同樣的銀白色虎人，正努力的往這邊過來。

「這個人……不是……那天……」

「我……不是一個人。」

在次閉上眼睛，心中的某種擔心即刻沉澱下來……
既然別的人都在努力了，我也不可以就這樣放棄。
至少，我還有能夠做的事情！！

一個轉頭，小迪看著面前的大門，眼睛炯炯有神。

門……竟然快要開更大了！！
從門內流散出來的能量，巨大到一個不可思議。
裡面到底藏了多少，以不為人知的方法所形成的力量？
一想到這裡，他直覺認為，一定要在這裡阻止門在繼續敞開。
唯一能使用的樂器，就是這個了……
往前步出一步，手往前一伸，長笛在瞬間消失，變換成一把木琴。
拿起敲打的用具，一棒一棒青翠的木音出現。

『不管是誰，我由衷的感謝你，是你們給了我願意拼下去的力量……』

握著不停發出光芒的水晶，一瞬間大喊……

「守護聖界曲！！」

咻！！

水晶與木琴共鳴，爆出一陣光明的巨大能量，同時包圍小迪與大門。
無比光明的能量充滿整個結界……

「可惡！！硬用結界隔離起來，門雖然不動了……」

「可是，可是……裡面的能量還是不停的流瀉出來……」

小迪的頭凸出青筋。
目前，小迪能掌握到的情況，就是一定得守住這麼門。
這也是他現在能夠做的……
其他的，就交給剛剛感受到的生者吧。

「你以為，這樣就可以了嗎？」審判者的聲音，在一次響起。

「不是我以為！！」
小迪連頭都不回，眼神認真的看著前方的巨門，集中精神使用著樂器。
他漂浮在空中，木琴的聲音，一直順著奏曲，發出美妙的音質。
木板與敲擊的部分，每動作一次，木琴散發的力量，也就愈強大。
光明的神聖之力隨著每一秒，都在增幅，包圍著小迪與大門。
火焰球一碰到結界，隨即使出反向的力量……
正面與反面的能量一產生打擊，也就是相加減等於零。
就算審判者揮動實體劍攻擊過去，還是被結界硬阻擋在外。

「這傢伙，真是拼命阿。」

「就算你這樣做，也不能改變什麼！」

審判者的攻擊化為烏有，他甩動身上的亞麻色長袍，清秀的臉龐，更說出完全不像年輕者的理論。他的能力，在小迪看來，這是他遇過最強的一個敵人，不論是智力、法力、體力，都比他還要高上好幾倍，若沒有這些樂器，自己可能已經變成了那些亡靈了吧……

自己還能夠支撐多久，小迪並不知道……
可是，他只能這樣做了，希望是在別人身上的。

「拜託……不管是誰都好，快點……在這樣下去……」

「真的不妙了阿……」

又奏完一段樂曲，小迪在心中默念……

「在這裡的生者們，拜託你們了！！」

待續……

----------


## 影曲

--------調皮的貓-----------
拍了拍老師的臉，沒有反應，捏了捏，還是沒反應，第一個念頭〈走出教室〉
在走出了門口的瞬間，羅來塔撞上了一位獅人，到玩芡後迅速逃離現場

走著走著不知不覺回到了宿舍

『反正還很早，去教師宿舍那看ㄧ下』
『( 怎麼突然想去那…算了不管他…順起自然吧。)』
羅來塔雖然這麼想卻不知道，其實正被某一個邪惡的魔力吸引過去，以為是自己的第六感作祟。

來到了一個豪華的房間門前，站在門外似乎能聽見裡面有人在談話， 從門裡的隙縫看去，是尤金，正對著鏡子裡自言自語。

雖然知道翹課一定會被罵，正想進去打招呼時，往前走了一小步，突然胸前的血印有一鼓陣痛，緊接著的是一連竄不祥的壓迫感，壓的喘不過氣，充滿怨念、死亡，顫抖的雙腳開始有點不穩，視線開始慢慢模糊，免強的抬起頭往門裡看去，尤金竟然掐住了自己的脖子，而正面對著的鏡子裡好像有某種東西，但是因為恐懼而亂竄的魔力開始影響眼睛，一霎那間，看到了境裡浮現銀髮狼人的模樣。

『(可惡…身體快…撐不下去了。)』將手指咬破將漆黑如墨的血水滴在地上，血水同時慢慢擴散開來，形成了一圈黑暗的洞口。

『給 滾！』當尤金大聲吼完的同時，壓迫感漸漸消失了。

『(順暢多了…不過還是…)』立刻用影子移動，身體快速的沉入影子，最後完全埋入，剩下一團黑影慢慢消失在陽光下，不留一點痕跡。

回到了黑暗世界，雖然是一模一樣的景物，但是從這裡看上去就向負片一樣光暗相反，奔跑在似乎時間停止了的街上，從身體上慢慢浮出了兩對蒼白的骨翅，接著黑色的龍形身體開始慢慢浮現，最後成了半浮行的貼著 的身體跟著移動。

【剛剛的殺氣？】

 『提斯曼， 好像偷看到了不得了東西啊！』

【沒認錯的話，那鼓氣應該是《雷肯‧欽斯恩》…】

『雷肯？』顫抖的笑著，似乎有點精神恍惚

【那是上古時代的王，之前跟你稍微提過的那個故事，六翼的神龍】

在一個圓環的噴水池旁， 停下了奔馳著的腳步，過了許久， 發出了顫抖的聲音『六…六翼的神龍…那尤金他不就…』

【這 就不曉得了，在黑暗借 只是聽說過，地上曾經有這麼一個霸主】
『嗯，希望不是才好，光聽你說故事就覺得那鼓力量很可怕』

 朝著噴水池在黑暗世界裡對應的白色影子，蹲下觸碰，用力往下一壓，手就像碰到水一樣沉了下去，在原本光的世界中圓環噴水池的影子裡伸出了一隻白色的虎爪，接著身體慢慢爬出，當初來的同時，黑暗的龍已經回到 的體內， 拍拍身體嘆口氣說『在觀察一下吧，說不定會有好玩的是發生，對吧提斯曼』
【 是無所謂，只要是你想殺的人， 都會讓他消失在這世上】

『這讓 想起了五百年前那場屠殺…』

【……】

【我累了先去睡…】

『(晚安！)』


將思緒轉回現況，突然的一陣冷顫，全身上下的毛皮豎起，感覺像是被什麼電到一樣，緊接著街道上的傳來了淡淡死者氣息

『這個是？好像似成相似…水雲？』

越想越有關聯性，記得上一次第一次碰見水雲，從他身上感覺到的氣息現在才搞清楚，那不是生者所擁有的氣，是死亡， 連忙順著味道找到了水雲房間
 敲了敲門，沒有人回應， 轉了一下門鎖

『真是大意…竟然沒鎖房門…』

走近了水雲的房間，好像沒有人在，裡頭的擺設似乎跟沒有人住進來一樣，沒有一些私人的物品，跟羅來塔的房間一樣，高級的硬質木作成的基本擺設
偶然看到一個硬幣掉在地上，羅來塔把它撿起來了來，硬幣上的條文突然改變，變成了一個老婦人的模樣，硬幣上人像的眼慢慢張開『你好… 的名子叫”翠麗絲”…』 

『哇唔！…』 嚇的跌坐在地上

『你是誰？』 慢慢的冷靜下來，先問清楚

『 是冥界商人… 可以提供各種交易…但是要付出相對等的代價…』老婦人慢慢的回答著

『好了…年輕人…不…你應該比水雲大好幾百歲吧…』

『你知道！』

『好歹 也是個”商人”不管什麼道具…情報 都知道…』

『(冥界商人？)這世界上果然還有好多東西 沒見識過呢…』 傻笑

『水雲現在在哪裡…這鼓死氣跟他有什麼關西嘛？…』 不管這驚奇的東西，先擔心同學為第一

『代價…』翠麗絲如是說『 是商人，情報也是商品之一』

『你要付出什麼代價？…」

『 不知道 可以付出什麼…但是 想知道這些情報…』

『勞力、生命、靈魂…』翠麗絲冰冷的看著羅萊塔『看你的樣子…也只有這些能付吧！』

『不過你的生命 拿不走…』

『你的靈魂飽受磨難，我也不想要…』

『所以我要求你為 做一件事…』冷淡的話語繼續吐出『也就是勞力！』

『意思是要我為了妳做些什麼是嘍？ …』 盤起腿來繼續聽翠麗絲說到

『你就去採集…』翠麗絲思考一下繼續說
『十枝…拔出來會讓生者死去的”曼德拉草”好了…』

『好…不過 可以事後再付代價吧 …(曼德拉草？總之先答應吧…那種東西事後再問水雲) …』 立刻答應，並且拿起硬幣靠近自己

硬幣發光了一下，再 面前出現了一個淡灰色的羊皮紙
因為是冥界商人的關西， 理所當然的認為是用血來簽約

 簽完名後，淡灰色的羊皮紙立即隱没。翠麗斯滿意的點點頭『很久沒有人願意為他人付出至此了…』
『為了表示 的讚賞，給你特別服務…』
話語才落下，翠麗絲便呼出一口五顏六色的氣息，繽紛的色彩在空中組成一幅圖畫。
 還來不及發出讚嘆聲，翠麗絲又開口了『好好看著！…那畫的是些什麼？』

畫上正繪著水雲小心的把自己的身體放入精心打造、看起來不像棺材的棺財裡，裡面還放著準備好的包裹『這是第一張…』翠麗絲淡淡的說『再來！…』

畫面變了，變成水雲將身體交給商會託運，付了三枚銅幣
『再來…』棺材一路西去，過了森林、河川後向魯爾維斯北邊的小鎮走去『再來..』棺材就這樣放在倉庫裡，準備要和其他貨物南行時一齊交給水雲『再來…』

畫面忽然變成某個岩洞，有個人影正和盜賊商議甚麼；意外的是人影相當不清。
『那傢伙也是客人…』翠麗絲如是說『所以 不會告訴你他是誰…再來！…』畫面轉到盜賊團潛入小鎮，化裝成三教九流，彷彿在等待什麼
『下面不可以給你看…』翠麗絲再度開口
『直接到重點好了…再來！…』殺戮開始了，熊熊的烈火延續了晚霞，繼續將天邊染紅；在黃昏前展開的奇襲發生了作用，街道上林林散散的倒了一片屍體
『接下來是重頭戲…』翠麗絲冷冷的說『看清楚了！…』

有把火炬投入了倉庫、然後又是一把、再一把…直到整個倉庫被緋紅的火焰包覆。倉庫中那具精心打造的棺財，也在燄光的愛撫下緩緩崩解，最後從架上頹然落下；而裝在裡面的狐獸人軀體也飛撲而出，在跌的四分五裂後靜靜的躺在火中，直到素白的毛髮漸漸被黑煙染灰，它依舊一動也不動。

在棺木落下時，有個精巧的小木匣也跌了出來，木匣落入火中，很快的便發出赫赫的火光，緩緩變成白燼跌落；然而木匣裡的一冊黑皮書，卻在依然故 的享受從半坍透進的月光，任他火勢如何猛烈，它卻依舊進進的躺在那裡。

然後有個透明的影子踏月而來，低頭看了看那書，戚然一笑，便投身而入；在人影進入後，黑皮書便發出一陣白光，白光發出後，門外便紛紛飄進其他人影，那情景就好像船隻受燈塔引導靠岸一樣，卻帶上了幾分淒清、幾分詭異。

再不久，人影依舊湧入書中，而書卻悄然開啟，從中走出一道閃耀著輝煌白光的人影；人影四顧一會後，便潛入水雲的身體裡。

畫面再一次改變，顯現出水雲站在鐘塔上，臉上帶有幾分茫然
『這就是你所要的…』

------------------------搶救的貓-----------------------

『恩… 大概了解狀況了…』 點點頭說到
『那…老太太… 們事後再聊吧！…』
鎖定了目標塔頂，將身體下壓，沉入了地板上的的影子裡，潛進了黑暗的平面世界移動

『(提斯曼…帶我飛去那裡可以吧？)』
【小事！】

一進到黑暗世界裡，提斯曼立刻出現抱起了羅來塔快速飛行。

很快的移動到了塔頂，水雲好像正在吹笛子，身邊有無數的怨靈為繞著，一手抓住了水雲的左腳做支撐，從影子裡爬出來，水雲被突然出現的東西嚇著了，隨著笛聲的消失，身旁的怨靈突然狂暴起來往 們個人衝過來

羅來塔立刻迴避攻擊，跳下，到了塔的底面，當落地的同時，朝四週望去，獸人們突然往這裡衝，一群獸人忽地向前，羅來塔作勢要擋，獸人們卻從身邊繞過，齊齊撞向鐘塔，然後一齊揮起銳勝匕首的十支爪子，紛紛將磚瓦木石自塔底挖下；沒多久，頗有年歲的塔一陣顫抖，便垮了下來。

『哇唔！這是在辦發呆祭典嘛？真是熱鬧啊！』 看著村名們拆塔，興奮的小叫了一聲

『請注意一下他們身上的傷口，而且有些頭還掉下來了！』高空上的水雲出聲提醒『快點離開，它們是殭屍！』

水雲說完話的頓時，突然也像剛剛的怨靈似的發了狂，一名獅子人像 撲過來，羅來塔反射的朝脖子用手刀打下去，不料明明頭都被打歪了的人。
竟然還爬了起來『還真的是殭屍…』緊接著的是殭屍們熱烈的歡迎。

『看普通搏擊似乎起不了作用』 抬頭看向前方，無數的殭屍已經把他重重的包圍了。
『呵…還挺麻煩的…』 脫去了原本穿在身上的絨毛風衣，隨手往自己的影子裡丟，鬆了鬆筋骨發出骨頭拉開的聲音，準備開打。

當風衣完全沉入影子後，殭屍們一起張開爪牙鋪了過來
『打擊是不行的…那就…』 張開虎爪衝向正前方殭屍用利爪刺穿它的身體拔出，接著輕巧的在將獅群中穿梭，到達定點，雙手用力的往前一拉，大批殭屍被束縛無法動彈。
『別動啊！這線可是比刀還銳利』

忽然一股力量從背後打上來『哇唔…痛！』
忍著痛快速的往前一個空翻，著地站穩後往後一看，又是一大批的殭屍前來增援，有的還幫同伴扯掉 纏上好的黑線。
『這年頭連殭屍都知道團結了啊？』

緊接著 打算接近高塔，好讓包圍的人數減少，不料，他們不但沒有中計，後面來的反而直接朝向高塔衝去，張開爪牙開始跟著破壞高塔
『(這種情況…痾…不會吧…)』
正當 這麼想時，感覺體溫突然從腳邊瞬間流失，腿也突然軟掉，差點摔倒；低頭一看，小腿上有一團淡白的物古怪的飄著，雖然一鼓疲累湧上來但是 還是使勁的往後跳開，把雙手交叉放在胸前，接著快速的往旁邊一甩，放出了附加黑暗且堅固的魔力凝成地黑線，朝向白色氣體丟了過去，不料被輕易閃開，又一次被打擊。
『唔…可惡…障壁擋不住嗎?』
於是抬起頭來大喊『水雲同學，天上飛的能交給你嘛？…』 

視線在度回到眼前的麻煩，當 正要開始展開攻擊時，後方傳來一陣歌聲

妖魔阿妖魔 
你不用猖狂
 有十二句咒詛 
句句都要你驚惶

原本在天上到處亂竄的怨靈忽然的全都停止了動作

【這是！鎮魂歌？】

『聽起來有股莫名的感覺…歌聲中有很強的魔力…』

【據說這種歌是以恐懼來讓鬼魂淨化…還有這對無魂的殭屍無效！】

在那鐘聲響起 
在那墓碑釘下 
便在淒風裡現身 
便從烈火裡歸來 
只要時…轟！

巨大的響聲蓋住了水雲的歌聲，老舊的高塔中就抵擋不住殭屍的撞擊，崩塌了。
零零落落的碎塊朝這裡砸下，雖然沒有早成很大的傷害，但是卻在行動上成了致命的空洞。
在一次迴避動作中，往後一越卻撞上的巨石的碎塊，死屍們蹭機開爪直直圖刺過來， 將頭部猛然向右偏移，卻還是在臉上被抓傷了一道傷恆。

【羅來塔！你怎麼不用魔力？這種敵人的數目…】

『(我在等待…)』

【等待？】

『(說真的 對水雲的力量很好奇，他也似乎還沒拿出真本事，所以…)』

將臉上黑色的血往手上一擦，血滲入爪內，變的更堅固。
『你們的爪子好像很堅固嘛？』
把沾有血液後的爪子抓進前方獸人的腦袋中，羅來塔眼神突然在一瞬間轉為黑色

【封‧精神被我占為己有】
【異變‧血爪飛殘騰】

眼前的這名僵屍不再動作，突然的背上突出了像是蜘蛛的腳爪，開始對其他殭屍做ㄧ練續的猛擊，巨大未知的爪子在之中揮舞，數名僵屍瞬間東一塊西一塊，在周圍的敵人都清除完之後，慢慢的開始崩解，成灰。

【果然還是要活人的續戰力比較好…】

『(唔…這跟計畫的不太一樣…提斯曼你別出手啦…)』羅來榙抱怨

【他已經出手了…】

在周圍突然刮起一鎮代有寒氣的風，眼前一小範圍被吹過的死屍身體逐漸崩壞，支離破碎的掉在地上，開出了一條血路，在可見視線遠處，隱約可以看見四個人在那而，瞇眼一瞧其中一個正是在學校裡的史丁格老師(以下簡稱小史)，他和一個夫妻和小孩正在躲避攻擊

『咦？那是？小心啊！』


一小群殭屍們正要突襲他們，羅來塔看情況不要，魔力聚集於腳底，一步縮地到達他們的旁邊，但是夫妻都已經被死屍造成致命傷，羅來塔抱起小史和小孩，很快的向前跑走，回頭一看，那夫妻被咬傷的地方逐漸腐爛，眼神不再明亮，一股死氣飄進他們體內。

『屍化？』

羅來塔放下了小孩和老師被對著死屍們

『你們從這裡開始往外跑，越遠越…好！』
一不注意後方那名剛被屍化的人，扔出了原本手中拿著要做抵抗殭屍用的巨斧，斧頭從背後貫穿羅來塔地胸口，斧刃在貫穿羅來塔身體後在小史額前不到一公分處停下，噴出的黑色血液在小史臉上沾染，因為接觸了空氣逐漸轉紅。

『呵…大意了…』

痛苦的吐了口寫在地上，形成了空間，再用手撫摸斧刃上的鮮血沾在孩子身上，接著抱起小史和孩子跌入空間裡。


『提…提斯…幫我…拔出來…』
提斯曼從羅來塔旁慢慢浮現，無語。狠瞪一眼，握住了嘸斧柄，不顧羅來塔的痛楚，豪不客氣了快速拉出。
-----慘叫----

【痛死你侯該！】

『呼…好痛！我知道我玩過頭了，你別生氣了嘛…』

【別再玩了，算我拜託你…】

提斯曼身出手把羅來塔埋入自己的胸懷裡

『………』
雖然稍微做了抵抗但還是被強制湧入

『好了先來了解狀況…』
羅來塔滿臉通紅的推開始提斯曼，走向了在一旁無語許久的小史(裡頭是水雲)

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

傍晚的陽光,透過窗戶懶洋洋的透進了房間內.
透進窗戶的金色光芒慢慢落到了坐在桌邊的狼人臉上.
桌邊的狼人不客氣的把腳放在桌上,手中握著項鍊上的黑耀石,思緒卻飄向了遠方.
然而屬於他的大劍正平穩的放在桌上,在黃昏的陽光下閃爍著紅色的光琿.

最近雷肯都沒有出現...
難道只是要我五分之一的性命而已?
不,以他的性格這麼來說似乎太便宜了點...
雖然有可能不是我,不過受害者還是會出現的.

口中咀嚼著溫熱的披薩,我的右手仍然緊緊握著項鍊.
在這麼想下去也不是辦法,不如找些東西做吧...

嘎--碰.
正在我這麼想著的時候,木門緩緩的打開了.
門外,一個巨型的鎧甲,正盯著我看.

「警衛兵...?」
警衛兵不發一語,慢步走進了房間.
「如果要用廁所的話,在後面.」

「就是你嗎...前幾天把那群魔物宰了的傢伙?」
警衛兵的手指緩緩滑過一邊的桌球桌,一邊輕聲問到.
「......」
「我來派送派對的邀請函.請...」
警衛兵的右掌放到了桌子上,然後--

「接受吧.」
大力一翻,我隨著他的力道往後跳去.
由於重量的關係,桌子迅速的翻了個圈,滾到了牆邊.
我在空中利落的轉動身子落在桌上,然後順手接著了劍,揮向前方.
但是警衛兵已經失去了人影.

「邀請函,嗎?」
我站起來,跳下桌子.
然後舉起手掌,接著從空中落下的披薩盒.
望著盒子內仍然溫熱的披薩,我禁不起誘惑拿起了一塊--

咻--
一瞬間,周圍出現了許多的黑色漩渦.
從裡面,無數的刀刃迅速的伸了出來!

隨著一陣陣此穿的聲音,鮮血噴向了空中.
一個個穿著沉重鎧甲人從漩渦中踏了出來.
正當他們抬起頭,打算從我身上拔出劍的時候...

碰.

一顆拳頭落在鎧甲上,它的身體部分立刻向後飛去.
頭盔和身體部分分開然後彈上了空中.
我往鎧甲內部瞥去,發現內部是中空的.
操縱法術嗎?

頭盔從空中落下,被我一把抓著.
然後我開始在指上把它旋轉起來玩弄著.

拔出仍然插在身上的劍,我拋向了空中.
鐵劍在空中旋轉著,然後落下--
刺穿了正慢慢靠近我的鎧甲.
轉身望著這群鎧甲,我笑了出來.

「這派對開始搖滾起來了.」

咬著抓在手中的披薩,我迅速伸出了拳頭.
靠近我的鎧甲都被打得往後退了.
把後方朝我靠近的鎧甲打上半空,然後抓著披薩從口中撕下.
迅速伸出腳,我把從空中掉下的鎧甲踢開了.
躲過後方鎧甲的攻擊,我從他背後把它踏在腳下了.

「過來啊.」

右腳一蹬,鎧甲往前方滑了出去.
撿起落在地上的紅色大劍,我砍飛了周圍的鎧甲.
讓腳下的鎧甲撞上牆壁,我轉身落到了衣架邊.
一把抄起衣架上的外套,我走道了門邊.

「狂歡這場派對吧.」

我伸出腳,把門踢開.

----------


## M.S.Keith

夕陽光慵懶地穿過陽台窗，就連房間也染上了慵懶的氣息。
　宸的手不時撥弄擺在腿上的書本，試圖在文字中榨取一些令人上癮的樂趣，但是徒勞無功。黑色的書皮上用燙金的字體鑲著整齊的《Legenda aurea》。光看書名就知道絕對不是普通人會想看的書。
　文字與語言都有自己的力量。組合並運用其力量來暗示他人的技巧，被稱作催眠。像是之前靠著單字暗示庫洛斯的技巧，以及對洛哈下的心理暗示，全都屬於此類。
　書本也會有這種效果，不過效力高低端看寫作者的實力如何。目前宸完全感受不到其中吸引人之處。當然，這並不排除是因為之前洛哈擁抱的效果。
　
　咻，噠。
　眼睛對上嵌入木板的紮實聲音，那是一紙以蠟封的信。
　「不出面，用這種方式發函，可是沒辦法讓人感覺到誠意的呦。出來吧。」
　一秒、兩秒、十秒的沉默過去了。
　正決定起身將信封拔起的瞬間──
　「───，─────、──、────！」
　不成聲的音調刺激著宸的雙耳，同時，魔力在四周的牆壁上掀起波紋。
　發出的光輝，鮮紅色的，代表火焰的光輝！
　《Frozen Queen》（凍結的王女，以少女之黑眸凝固反叛的旗幟。）
　短短的音節自少年口中揚起漣漪，魔術已經發動，熾熱的火燄還來不及接觸到少年，便遭到凍結之命運。
　凍結王女的視線，是連太陽都足以冰封的無盡低溫。
　
　不對。戰鬥的本能如此反應。還沒有結束。
　「──────，─────『───』─────！────，──────！」
　更加冗長的咒語，象徵更強的法術正在成型。
　宸在詭異的語句中辨認出了幾個重點單字，確認了這是風的要素魔法。　
 《Cyclone Bombardier》（降下災禍與寂靜吧，暴風之魔彈手！）
　少年做出了一個「讓開」的手勢。
　無形的暴風巨劍就在宸鼻尖幾公分處遭受高壓風砲的摧毀，消彌於空氣中。
　
　「真盛大的邀請，要收一封信竟然得花這麼多功夫。」
　抱怨的同時，宸的手指夾起嵌在木桌上的信。
　
　「很抱歉用這種方式測試您的實力，為了確認您是之前消滅魔物群的那個人，我們不得以出此計謀。您的另一位同伴也有收到這封邀請函，此時此刻，他也受到了我們的邀請。想必寬宏大量如您，必定不會計較……原來如此，這就是先斬後奏的道理嗎？」宸繼續看下去：「……謹以此封信函邀請您來參加這場茶會，希望到時候能賞光前來。茶會？」
　信上提到，庫洛斯似乎也有受到邀請。
　（不用擔心那傢伙，他很強的。）
　「我知道，惡。不過祢沒有覺得很奇怪嗎？」
　（只挑魔法攻擊的這點，大概是當時我們並沒有用到魔術以外的手段。不過我跟善也沒有大意到會讓人用遠瞻術偷窺的地步。你想呢？）
　「巧合吧，除此之外沒有其他解釋了，畢竟我看起來就不適合前線戰鬥。」宸有點無力的自嘲。
　（你會接受吧？）
　「祢早就知道我的回答了，不是嗎？」
　（……你這個性跟善真像。）
　宸對著心中的「全惡聖典」展露苦笑。

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

漆黑的夜晚,月光緩緩的爬上樹梢.
溫柔的月光透過樹葉,無私的祝福著世上的一切.
寒蟬也在如此寒冷的夜晚,默默的鸣泣著...

忽然,一道銀色的光芒閃過,劃起了陣陣冷風.
寒風吹拂著樹葉,在夜晚中搖擺著...

『縮地』.
是古代東方所謂的忍者所使用的高速移動技巧.
曾經見過他們,所以吸納過的技巧.
現在,自己正純熟的運用著.

必須先和學校拉開距離才行.
不然,再次被發現的話...
可不是記過什麼就可以了事的.
迅速的穿越著樹林,我這麼想著.

聽到了奇怪的聲響,我抬起頭--
卻發現多隻魔法光束向我襲來.
遠方,三具铠甲正向我發動攻擊魔法.

「哼.」

壓低姿勢,我跳了出去.
魔法光束擦過我的身邊,但是因為不小心,我還是被魔法擊中了右腳.
雖然不是什麼嚴重的傷勢,不過對於高速移動中的我來說,這可以說是一個致命傷.
失去平衡的我,被自己的體重拋了出去.

「...呃......」

在空中迅速擺好姿勢,在銀白月光下,消失不見了.
迅速移動到看起來像是老大的人後面,我準備把刀揮下--
卻被他迅速地抽出武器,把我彈到了一邊.
是使用長槍啊......

在空中轉動身體,我平穩的落到地上.
「來參加派對了啊--」
「你們的目的是什麼?」
打斷他們的話,我直截了當的說道.

「消滅了魔物軍團的人就是你嗎?」
「...他們是你召喚的?」
「是又如何呢?」
「是的話,為了學校安全我就必須消滅你.」
「你能夠打敗我嗎?」
「要試試看被打敗嗎?」

我舉起劍,向他砍去,卻被他利落的躲開了.
當我想繼續攻擊的時候--
一道白光把我的攻擊彈開了.

是剛才的另外兩具铠甲...
不過術者被攻擊的時候,通常傀儡會因為術者不專心而無法移動...
所以,是真人?

較為巨大的铠甲在後衛的魔法掩護下向我衝來.
原本想壓低姿勢跑上去應戰,卻被魔法的攻擊壓得無法前進.

一瞬間,铠甲已經揮出巨劍向我砍來.
我移動腳步,以最小的姿勢躲開巨劍.
迅速轉動手上的劍,擋開遠方射來的兩枚魔法攻擊--
然後巨劍再次迎了上來.

擋下巨劍的攻擊,我被彈向後方.
對方前衛和後衛配合得相當好,如果不想辦法的話--

我用右腳,在落地的瞬間釋放出魔力支撐身體,再次跳向前衛.
但是他卻躲開我的攻擊,然後往我背後踢了一腳.
我立刻失去平衡飛了出去,連手中的劍也脫手了.

「咕...」

我在劍落在地上之前把它抓著,然後擺好姿勢落地.
但是後衛卻在這一刻卻伸出手上的勾爪向我襲來.
擋下攻擊的同時,我看見他伸起了腿--
下一秒,我已經飛了出去.

我在空中轉了個圈,落地的同時立刻衝了上去.
但是對方已經做好姿勢等著我了.
揮出劍攻擊他腿部,卻被他輕易用腳踏在地上.
然後他踏著我的劍跳向了我的後方.

我們兩人交戰著的同時,剛才的巨劍铠甲在劍上聚集了魔力...
然後砍在地上,地面的泥土變成了一股衝擊,向我們迅速襲來.
後衛跳上空中躲開衝擊,卻不停的向我使用魔法攻擊,不讓我閃躲--
在後衛消失在衝擊波後方的時候,衝擊波已經近在眼前.

我在劍上聚集魔力,然後砍出.
一道銀白色的衝擊波迅速衝向衝擊波,然後兩道衝擊波砸在一起,互相抵銷了.

在我以為已經安全的時候,前衛從衝擊波中迅速跑出,揮動巨劍向我襲來--
糟糕,已經無法閃躲了--!

再我以為已經死定了的時候,一道魔法把巨劍彈開了.
一個身影從森林中竄出,迅速移到我的身邊,彈開了前衛.
然後,他迅速聚集魔力--

《Bleary Curtain》（掩蔽所有的真實，以霧之輕靈編織虛幻）

煙霧忽然在我們四周散開,把我們遮蔽了起來.
被擋在煙霧外的铠甲們,也停下了腳步.

「你被打得很殘哦?」

剛才拯救我的身影,轉過來望著我...
藍色的頭髮,在霧氣中微微飄蕩著.

----------


## 瀟湘

[spacer]　　[spacer]「老師？」羅萊塔伸爪推推身前的白虎獸人，眼光順便仔細打量史丁格教授的身體：「你還好吧？」

[spacer]　　[spacer]史丁格教授並沒有回應。

[spacer]　　[spacer]水雲倒是在思索該如何回應——在史丁格體內。
[spacer]　　[spacer]剛剛意外找到了最近的生靈，便想也不想的一頭鑽入，完整的肉體平復了怨靈的躁動，輕而易舉的解決剛才的困境，現在卻面臨如何規劃下一步的問題；特別是羅萊塔就近在眼前，正等著他的回應。

[spacer]　　[spacer]「要決定的問題有三個。」水雲心下沈思：「首先是要不要告訴羅萊塔自己其實是水雲，暫時附身在史丁格身上而已？」
[spacer]　　[spacer]直接選擇隱瞞，理由是不想使死靈法師的身份曝光。

[spacer]　　[spacer]「其次，要不要和羅萊塔一起行動？」
[spacer]　　[spacer]無須思考，要對付審判者不可能單憑一獸，答案是肯定的。

[spacer]　　[spacer]最後，也是最難，令水雲思考良久的問題是：
[spacer]　　[spacer]「史丁格教授的靈魂該如何處理？」 自剛剛開始，小史的靈魂便縮在身體的某側，動也不動；雖說輕而易舉取得身體控制權是件好事，但也不能放任下去。思考一陣後，勉勉強強有了計較，卻還是不甚放心；正要再思考時，卻見羅萊塔伸爪在自己眼前搖晃，水雲於是在心裡暗暗嘆了口氣：「沒時間了。」深吸一口氣，水雲開口了：
[spacer]　　[spacer]「你怎麼會在這裡？羅萊塔同學。」水雲模仿著史丁格的語氣，一面俐落的取出藥草包紮羅萊塔的傷口一面問：「還有這是哪裡？」

[spacer]　　[spacer]前一個問題是掩飾，而後一個則是水雲發自內心的疑問
[spacer]　　[spacer]此處四望一片昏暗，猶如圓頂的穹廬被抹上了黑色墨汁，但卻沒有那層隱約的反光；又好像夜裡星月為雲影遮蔽，卻又沒有那種讓天空顯得低矮的陰鬱感。放眼望去四面八方都是一片空曠寂寥的黑暗，腳下則是一片忽淡忽濃的白，隱約能發現建築物的輪廓，但細細看下去又覺得形體不甚相同，到像是被壓扁似的，有種怪異感；色調倒是一律都是補色，然而即使是最白的地方，在夜裡也沒有照亮地面以上的一絲一毫。「這裡是異次元嗎？」水雲一邊回憶看過的文獻，一邊喃喃道。
[spacer]　　[spacer]「恩……某種意義上說是異次元也對」羅萊塔看看四周，理所當然的說。
[spacer]　　[spacer]「異次元？」水雲操縱著小史的身體，做出疑惑的表情：「能說的詳細點嗎？」水雲小心攀臨記憶中的小史神態、盡可能不露出破綻的說。

[spacer]　　[spacer]「簡單來說……這裡是專屬於我的次元空間」羅來塔一邊說明，一邊把傷口上的藥草押入身體：「在這個空間裡，時間的運算比現實慢…而且我也可以依我的意識讓我想要讓他進入的人進出。」
[spacer]　　[spacer]原本被開了個大洞的身體，內部的血管像是活過來一樣，自行接起，細胞快速的分裂恢復，最後只剩下那一件套頭無袖的緊身衣上頭破了個洞，底下是幾乎沒有留下任何疤痕的白皙皮膚；水雲不得不轉移視線，以免自己忍不住伸手撫摸那塊迅速復原的區域，取而代之的是好奇的目光和史丁格式的口吻：「羅萊塔同學……這是？」
[spacer]　　[spacer]「我的身體復原能力很好呦！」羅萊塔挺胸如是說。
[spacer]　　[spacer]「嗯，喔……」水雲完全不相信這是所謂的復原能力，況且羅萊塔身上的氣息還很像自己，一種介於生死之間的感覺，不過眼前需要考慮的事已經花去自己不少心力，顯然不適合現在追問。
[spacer]　　[spacer]一則是自從附在小史身上後就有的異樣感越來越嚴重，讓水雲一直想離開這具身體看個就究竟；二則是現在還有計畫——或說是詭計——要做，實在不適合旁生枝節。

[spacer]　　[spacer]「是這樣啊……那位是？」水雲隨口轉移話題，望著略遠處的身影，向羅萊塔發出問題。
[spacer]　　[spacer]聞言，羅萊塔滿臉通紅。
[spacer]　　[spacer]「他是討厭鬼拉！」
[spacer]　　[spacer]「啊？」
[spacer]　　[spacer]「不跟你講！」
[spacer]　　[spacer]「嗄？」
[spacer]　　[spacer]「倒是老師怎麼會在這裡？」輪到羅萊塔轉移話題，不過正中水雲下懷。

[spacer]　　[spacer]水雲輕輕咳了幾聲，悄悄的將自己的法力聚集起來，混在言語中散發出去：_
[spacer]　　[spacer]「我今天到這裡來是要拿些訂好的藥草的。」
[spacer]　　[spacer]「結果藥草還沒拿到，就被捲了進來。」
[spacer]　　[spacer]「不過，應該是我要問你這個問題吧？羅萊塔同學你不是住宿生嗎？」_
[spacer]　　[spacer]看似平實的話語，其實可信度不堪一擊，但是在水雲加入的法力干擾下，羅萊塔無法察覺這其實是連篇謊言，現在的他甚至連懷疑的心思都無法提起，遑論求證。

[spacer]　　[spacer]這就是聖潔爾門一派死靈法術在意志干涉上的技術：真理偽造。

[spacer]　　[spacer]「我是追著水雲同學來的。」羅萊塔回答，顯然沒發現有何不對。「對了老師，你有看到水雲同學嗎？他剛剛掉了下來。」
[spacer]　　[spacer]_「不知道耶。」_水雲思索了一下——佯裝思索了一下——然後說：_「總而言之，要先去找水雲吧？」_

[spacer]　　[spacer]「嗯！」影曲羅萊塔笑著點頭：「老師就留在這裡吧！畢竟外面很危險！」
[spacer]　　[spacer]_「不了，我和你去。」_水雲模仿著小史的樣子說：_「而且也我也有能力自保。」_真理偽造的力量依舊混在話語聲裡。
「那走吧！」羅萊塔不疑有它，拉著水雲向地上最光亮的某處跳下，二名白虎獸人就穿回了鐘樓坍毀的廣場。
[spacer]　　[spacer]「厲害！」水雲發出讚嘆，回頭卻看到影曲已經跑了開去，回頭喊說：「老師！我找這邊，你找那邊呦！」
[spacer]　　[spacer]「等一下！」水雲丟了塊薄木片，這是他剛剛用法力變出來的：「找到時折斷它，這樣我這邊的也會折斷，我就知道你找到了」水雲隨手亮了亮手中的木片，伸手放入懷裡：「同樣的東西我也有一份，另外捏斷後你就會知道我在哪裡，到時再會合。」
[spacer]　　[spacer]「嗯！好！我知道了！」羅萊塔衝回來接過後又一溜煙的走了。水雲看著他揚起的塵埃，微微一笑，邁步向鎮中曲折的小巷走去，在人去樓空、沒有幽靈和殭屍的小巷里繞了一會後，確定羅萊塔看不到也聽不到後，停下腳步，低聲念起咒語：
_
[spacer]　　[spacer]史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯
[spacer]　　[spacer]史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯
[spacer]　　[spacer]我以水雲‧聖潔爾門之名喚汝精魂
[spacer]　　[spacer]我以水雲‧聖潔爾門之名召汝心神
[spacer]　　[spacer]秉持吾人意志所化成的權柄……_

[spacer]　　[spacer]用以呼喚靈魂的咒語才念到一半，小史的靈魂就從身上飛出，輕緩的飄入掌心；水雲微微一怔，索性停下咒語，從腰間取出一只小史的藥瓶，伸指凌空在瓶口上畫了三個同心圓，把靈魂光球收了進去，確定小史的靈魂無恙後，便找僻靜處坐了下來，寬衣解帶，一方面是準備要吸取生氣，另一方面是自剛才附身到小史的身體開始就有的異樣感越來越強烈，讓水雲忍不住一探究竟。

[spacer]　　[spacer]最後一件衣物解落地面，小史赤裸的身體沐浴在月光下；水雲的靈魂飄出小史的身體，靜靜的看著白虎獸人的身體，潔白的毛髮在月夜下閃著晶瑩的光芒，灰黑色的斑紋穿梭其間，幼小的肉體散發著朦朧的美感。

[spacer]　　[spacer]然而水雲的注意力並未放在上面，他愣愣的看著小史的肉體，情不自禁的吻了下去「是這個……」水雲陷入短暫的迷茫，撫摸著小史的身體：「剛剛的感覺，就是這個味道。」剛剛附身到小史身上時的異樣甜蜜感，就是生氣的美味。
[spacer]　　[spacer]迷茫間，水雲下意識的吸取生氣，那感覺，就好像自己被香料酒融化成麵糊似的一團，在灑上蜂蜜後被重新捏塑成形一般，既強烈又甜蜜的歡暢感和飽足感充滿全身，令他深深着迷。
[spacer]　　[spacer]「原來生氣如此美味。」第一次吸取生氣的水雲喃喃說：「之前看書上說可以這麼做，卻找不到機會，原來是這麼美味……」沈吟了一會，自方才珣爛的悸動平息，把生氣轉換成法力，充填靈體。繼而伸指把裝有小史靈魂的瓶子畫上法陣，輕輕點兩下後，奄奄一息的「水雲」就現身在瓶子原本的位置上。
[spacer]　　[spacer]「很好，這樣應該就差不多了。」水雲如是說，然後他附回小史身上，把衣服穿起，再細心的把用幻術數造就的水雲身上的傷口包紮好，最後伸手入懷，折斷約定的印契。

[spacer]　　[spacer]「再來，就是祂了……等等，這是？」水雲往墓園的方向看了一眼，冥界之門裡散發的死氣一閃即逝，不過卻讓水雲捕捉到一絲蛛絲馬跡。
[spacer]　　[spacer]「果然是想增加實力，所以才開門嗎？」水雲沈思：「不過又突然關起……這到底……看來果然有第三者在場。」小史的眼中閃過一絲不祥：「算了，還是按照原本步驟就好。」手一搖，憑空在左臂上變出一串閃著藍光的刺青。水雲輕輕摸了摸，就直接用死靈法術帶著偽水雲向墓園飛去。「謊言完成，就看看會不會被識破了。」

_____________________________________________________
[spacer]　　[spacer]「嗯？那是？」墓園裡，守墓人小屋中一名有著火紅色毛髮的狼人正有點無奈的趴在窗櫺上，夜空中飛翔的某個人影引起他的注意；在他背後有三名帶傷的盜賊和兩名警備隊員正對峙著；房中有枚樸素的戒指，突兀而詭異的靜止在半空中，不發一絲光、不出一聲響，就像是底下有個無形的臺子一樣，一動也不動的靜止著；窗外有名神使全力擋住冥界之門，而身旁的審判者早已脫離桎梏，在怨靈簇擁下唸著咒語，準備再度將冥界之門打開。
[spacer]　　[spacer]看著眼前的景象，一陣陣無力感襲上心頭，乒乒乓乓聲中，背後紛爭再起，火紅色毛髮的狼人嘆了口氣，回想起讓他困於此處的一句話，只有嘆息：「原來如此，可否將劍某，傳到最容易掌握局勢，又不失安全的地方？」……

----------


## M.S.Keith

《Thunder Constraint》（雷光之庭園，禁錮視線的塵煙。）
　閃爍著青白色電光的微塵在少年的詠唱聲下一齊炸開，濃厚的霧氣附加上一層土黃色的色彩。
　「還站的起來嗎？」
　「…沒問題，沒有傷到身體，不過我的劍被彈飛了。」
　庫洛斯的表情顯得相當挫折，看來那三頭盔甲相當不好應付。

　「他們就是送信給我們的人？」
　庫洛斯以沉默代替了肯定。
　「……看來得把《Break Dawn Sword》的聲光效果減少一點了。」宸無力的苦笑，他體內的那兩個傢伙相當注重技能的華麗效果。

　苦笑就在下一瞬間凝結。

　兩具鎧甲自塵埃內衝出，一同襲向加入戰局的宸。
　雖然善一直在內心抱怨說：『這種時候應該先欺負弱小才對吧！』等等的話，不過還是藉由善所給予的強大視力，才得以讓宸以絲毫之差躲開襲擊而來的巨劍與勾爪。

　現在是三對二。

　「我去拿劍。」庫洛斯這麼說著，開始往被自己的劍刺上的樹躍去．
　「你可得小心，一點阿！」說著又以毫釐之差閃開了強力的直劈。

　『來了。』
　隨著善的一句話，宸迅速轉身面，面對已經衝向自己的前衛，宸迅速把十字星發射孔朝向前方瞄準。射出的魔法彈在接觸那身黑色鎧甲的瞬間就如同吸入水面般消失不見，在宸驚訝之餘，前衛的巨劍也逼近了少年的臉龐。
　多虧善給予宸的視力，宸輕易躲過了前衛的劍，然後頭也不回地用手接下出現在自己後方的勾爪。

　「發現了嗎？」
　「這還用的著說？」少年展露出微笑。

　就在那一刻，宸維持著這樣彆扭的姿勢將後衛彈飛了七公尺左右。

　明明沒有做出任何明顯的攻擊動作，而那股兇猛力道也絕不是魔法的產物。

　拳頭的力道並非單由腕力而決定，而是加上腰部的回轉、肩膀的扭動等細部動作進行乘加，最後由揮拳的動作把總和的爆破力集中於拳上。不過，一旦修練到特定層次，即使不藉由任何加速度，光以手掌緊挨目標，只要靠著手臂以外的勁道便可發揮充分打擊。這正是鮮為人知的，被稱為『寸勁』的特殊拳法。
　不過在這種怪異的姿勢，要實行此一奧義的確太過艱難，但是宸力用十字星巧妙控制身體流轉的魔力來代替勁道，使其完成不可能達成的絕技。

　掙脫後方的拑制後，藍髮少年再度重整態勢。魔力在發射膛內不斷變換色彩，這是高密度的魔力結合，察覺到這點的前衛卻沒有行動。這印證了方才魔彈為何會失效的緣由，那件鎧甲果然有抗魔力。
　「你對鎧甲的魔力抗性似乎很有信心。」
　宸見狀，不怒反笑。對方的這種自信正好給了他機會。

　《─────》

　沒有熟悉啟動語句，取而代之的是一連串沒有連慣性可言的詭異噪音。
　從那四周躁亂的魔力奔流，這無疑是相當強力的法術。
　理解到接下來將會發生何事的前衛，再以毫秒為差距的速度下挺起巨劍衝向宸。宸看準後衛的空隙向前跳去，落在地上翻滾了幾圈．才剛剛停下，卻發現前衛已經向自己的頭部舉起了巨劍，準備刺下。

　藍髮的少年將頭斜過，巨劍差點貫穿自己的頭部．而現在只是將他及肩長髮削掉一點。

　宸快速在手掌心灌注力道，用力拍向地面，並藉由這餘勁快速向後跳開，宸對肉搏戰的熟練度並沒有魔法這麼高。

　不過後衛不打算讓他有重整態勢的機會。

　銳利的銀色勾爪直指著自己背心，後衛以腳蹬樹幹，讓自己像砲彈一樣衝飛而出。
　任憑他反應在怎麼迅速，也躲不開自己的這一擊。後衛是這麼想的。

　當然，這份信心只維持到那把造型奇特的劍與他主人出現之前。
　
　「久等了，」銀發狼人說道，同時將尖爪用力彈開。

　「讓我們繼續這場派對吧。」

----------


## 影曲

※ 影曲路線，部份為接著打的文，所以沒看過水雲篇的再看影曲篇，可能會看不懂，所以...爬文吧=W=
--------------------


『嗯…這是？學校的外頭有超多魔物的氣息，而且是殺氣！』

在影子空間中，羅萊塔感受著現實世界的波動，即使是完全隔絕現實的影子空間，只要讓指稍微微穿過外界，便能在不被發覺下感知外界動靜；羅來塔朝向往學校的地方看去，一開始語氣有點不安，但是閉上眼仔細感覺波動，一個，不，還有另外兩個，順著舞動在各頻率中的氣息，慢慢解讀著。

『不過…不用擔心了…有兩個很強的人在那了…不…還有一個更為詭異…是三個！嘻嘻…還是個”狂人”』

嘴角一勾，瞳孔晃動，感覺心情好像被強大魔力吸引所致興奮，露出了那種不管用任何手段都想拿到新玩具的瘋狂孩子，所會表現出的神情，破不期待的想要拿起新玩具開始做分解，然後慢慢的深入研究扯底的將玩具瓦解。

『還有一個…不知該如何形容的傢伙，流出的怨氣重的要命，但是似乎很虛弱的樣子…』天生好強的羅萊塔對於虛弱的人並不關心，所以沒有特別注意。

【先看一下你老師吧…】提斯曼悠悠的開口了，儘管只有羅萊塔聽得到：【哪有把人帶來卻晾著的道理。】

羅來塔撇過頭，假裝不理會提斯曼，雙腿卻一蹦一滑，來到小史面前：『老師…你沒事吧…』

『……』

沉默了一小段時間過後竟然是得到的第一句話竟然是小史的反問。

『你怎麼會在這裡？羅萊塔同學…還有這裡是哪裡？』
小史(水雲)撕開了自己的衣服並拿起一些草藥，為羅萊塔破了個洞的身體包紮。

『這裡是異次元空間嗎？』

『恩…某種意義上來說也是…』羅來塔看看四周，理所當然的說。

『異次元？能說詳細一些嗎？』

『就像老師說的「不同的次元」，但是這次元專屬於我』

『在這個空間裡，時間的運算比現實慢…而且我也可以依我的意識讓我想要讓他進入的人進出。』

羅來塔一邊說明，伸爪壓向固定藥草的繃帶，很奇妙的，藥草紛紛陷入肉裡，彷彿被血肉吞噬了一般；繃帶少了藥草的支撐微微垮下，自縫隙中隱約可以看到原本被開了個大洞的身體，內部的血管像是活過來似的，自行接起，細胞快速的分裂恢復，羅來塔拿下了繃帶，底下的原本破裂的傷口只剩下白色新的一層肌膚，結實但確光滑細嫩的肌理，曝露在外。

『這是…?』

『老師，某種意義上來說，沒有超過自己身體和意志極限的攻擊，是殺不死我的…還有…別告訴校方…嘿！』已經被看見了也沒有辦法，乾脆毫無表流的說出來，順勢比了個噓的手勢。

『這樣子阿…那站在那邊的那位？』
聽到了這句話，突然閃過剛剛親熱的動作，當時小史似乎也在場，臉上瞬間一片紅暈。
『他只是個討厭鬼啦！』

【說我是討厭鬼太傷人了吧…】(提斯曼的聲音在黑暗世界裡只有羅來塔可以聽見)
『啊？』小史似乎沒聽懂，只是抓了抓頭，冒出滿滿的問號。

『倒是老師怎麼會在這裡？』

『我來這裡要拿一些定好的藥草…結果還沒拿到就被捲進來了…』

『捲進來？』感覺似乎有些不對

『不過…這應該是我要問你的吧…你不是住宿生嗎？』

『我是追著水雲來到這裡的…不過他剛剛似乎被打下來了…』

這不是刻意的被迴避問題，而是在不知不覺中，小史(水雲)施展了話語的法術，所以羅來塔變變的不管小史說什模都覺得理所當然，只有一個人，在小史施法的瞬間便看穿了法術，那是在一旁沉默許久的闇龍-提斯曼，但是他卻越看越有趣，甚至覺得不太想拆穿他，二是做為羅來塔讓他心痛的小懲罰，所以他決定看好戲到最後。

『恩…我也很擔心他…剛剛打到一半…好像就不見蹤影了…』

羅來塔雙眸盯著底下負片的現實倒影，似乎想從中找尋水雲的下落，但是卻不知道眼前這為老師正是水雲的靈魂，此時提斯曼盯著眼前白虎小史的身軀在一旁暗暗冷笑。

『總之要…先去找水雲吧？』

『也是…不過去外頭找似乎會有不必要的戰鬥…』

『老師留在這裡吧…這裡很安全…』

『不！我要一起去找！而且我也有自保的能力』

『唔…那走吧！』

快速拉起了小史的手，朝向倒影上的原處跳進，回到了位於現實世界的鐘塔廣場中；一回到現實世界，羅來塔發現原本聚集的殭屍已經散去，便立刻跑開『老師！我找這一頭！你去另一邊找！』

『等等！』丟了塊發光的木塊，被順勢接住

『找到水雲後…折斷這東西可以找到你我的位置！』

『好！收到！』

接下符契的羅萊塔一路狂奔，心裡感受著審判者的位置盤算著：『如果將鐘塔和審判者連線，自己和小史是極靠鐘塔的這一端，本來要和審判者打應該直奔而去的，不過現在要順便找水雲，於是行進路線便改成一條在鐘塔側向外擴開的圓弧，假使小史也這麼作的話，由天空看下來會像個心型……』想到這裡，羅萊塔不禁心頭一蕩，耳邊卻傳來黑龍的竊笑聲。

『幹什麼啦！』

『沒什麼。』黑龍語帶笑意：『你有聽清楚……你老師的話嗎？』

『嗄？』

『沒什麼。』黑龍嗤嗤笑著：『當我沒說。』

『哪有這樣的……』

『等一下再說吧！』黑龍的語氣混入了嚴肅：『前面有些東西。』

『我怎麼沒發現……啊！』白虎獸人停下腳步，身上的毛髮在夜風中起了漣漪。眼前不知何時有著十數名殭屍林立著，看似雜亂的身形卻隱隱互相呼應，然而直到剛才，影曲依舊無法確認他們的存在。

『這是怎麼回事？』羅萊塔豎起尾巴，屈起身體問了：『沒有味道、沒有存在感、連風經過他們時都沒有聲音，只是看得到而已……這到底是……』

【恐怕是被下了一些消去存在感的魔法。】黑龍淡淡的說：【好像是我不清楚的那種……你打算？】

『當然是先清場！』

【呵…痛怕啦！】

羅來塔聚精會神，將體內稽藏許久的黑暗法力慢慢抽出，聚餘掌中握住。

『好久沒有用大型法術了…』

〈凍結，那復原的所在，停止，生命不再循環…〉

在一邊勇唱的同時，刻意的去攻擊了殭屍，讓他們發現自己，並像之前一樣團團撲上，接著用另一隻手聚集另外一個法術，在腳上畫上符咒，換出了兩個漩渦狀黑色盤型物體依靠在腳邊，飄起，接著朝向以聚集的密密麻麻的”肉團”丟下一開已經在右手成了球狀的黑魔法『在這裡面…是無法復原的…慢慢享受吧！』
〈在我的名義下，萬物皆無存在的權力…”震炸戰役！”〉
球體被發射出去，在揉團正中央處碰瞬間炸開，裡頭被擠壓的能量被釋放擴張開來，觸碰到的物體瞬間被蒸發消滅於無，在地面也被挖開一個完整圓形的大坑。
『嘎哈…爽快多了…』飛騰於半空中，愉快的發出了淘氣的笑聲，對於自己許久沒施法後還能有如此的成果，感到非常滿意。

持續…

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

我奮力攤開襲向宸的勾爪,向後飛了出去.

「宸!」

一呼之下,宸抓著了我的手,然後以自己為軸心把我拋向後衛.
看準他的空襲,我伸出腿,踢向他的腹部.

借著衝擊把後衛攤開後,我將手上的劍奮力向前衛射出.
劍插在前衛前方數公分的地上,正當他以為我射偏了的時候...
扣在劍柄上的戒指的光輝,閃進了他的眼裏.

--碰!!!

戒指炸了開來,暴風和火焰將他們兩人包圍了起來.
我們兩人從空中落下,我牽動手指把劍召了回來.

「你送我的戒指還滿有用的嘛.」
我說著,邊把戒指套回手指上.
「根據使用者的意識,使出各種各樣的魔法...真是不錯的東西.」
「你喜歡就好，這東西在遠古可是所有魔法師爭得頭破血流的逸品喔。」

就在兩個人說到一半,一道劍風從火焰中向他們快速掃來.
兩人向旁邊踏開一步,以僅僅毫米之差躲開了劍風.
劍風撞上後方的巨木,刮起了強烈的風暴.

看準兩人躲避的空隙,對方兩人同時衝了上來.
同時竄入我們的懷裏,然後揮出武器--

擋開武器的同時,想往後退卻發現宸在自己的後方.
顯然他也遇到了同樣的難題.

「換手.」
「好的.」

我們同時踏向彼此的後方,擋開對方的攻擊.
我轉動劍柄,在劍身充斥著火焰的同時砍向對方,宸也在同時發動了魔法--

《Banquet of Frenzy》(狂亂盛宴)

《Ageless Hand》(沉眠巨手)

--火和冰形成的圈子就在我們周圍展開.

「干的不錯嘛.」
「彼此彼此!」

我衝出圈子乘勝追擊.
快速的連斷攻擊,殘留的紅光在空中閃爍著.
卻被他一一躲開,然後看準時幾竄入我懷力,向著我的喉嚨舉劍刺出!

「嗚--」

我被強大的力道彈飛出去,我把劍插在地上,調整姿勢落在地上.
前衛舉起巨劍向我掃來,我大力往地上一拍,讓自己的身體凌空躲開巨劍.
同時,用自己的體重加注在劍上向他揮去!

他把劍舉到頭上擋開我的攻擊.
我看準他下身的空隙,在落地的同時用腳把他掃倒在地.

眼看勝利在握,卻被後衛彈開了劍.
宸舉起十字星瞄準後衛的後方展開連續射擊.
前衛用巨劍擋下了攻擊,並伺機向宸展開攻勢.

後衛同時也衝了上來.我掄動手上的劍,接下他們的攻擊.
宸跑上來,看準時幾把兩人踢到一邊的岩石上.
然後舉起十字星,它正因為魔力的舉集閃爍著藍色的光輝--

一個比剛才強上數倍的魔法彈射在石頭上.
石頭爆炸開來,暴風將他們吹向我們這裡.
我們順勢把腳伸向他們,把他們踢飛出去.

「差、差不多該結束了吧?」

望著從新站起來的他們,宸絕望的說道.

「好吧,是該結束了沒錯.」
鎧甲們說出這局話,然後放下了武器.
「咦?」
「剛才的聲音,難不成是...」
順著我們的話,兩個鎧甲同時脫下了頭盔.

「尤金老師!?」
「還有洛哈老師!!!」

驚訝的聲響,充斥在漆黑的夜晚中.

----------


## 瀟湘

瀟湘水雲之七　亡者的正義

　　當呼喚聲傳入水雲耳中，左臂剎時揚起，用魔法形成的紋身散出一片幾不可見的薄霧，劃著與夜風無關的蹤跡將圍繞在水雲身邊的無色霧氣增厚，行法既畢，水雲回頭往發聲處望去，卻只看到墓園中，守墓人小屋無聲無息的與月光對望。 

　　水雲微微皺眉，繼續臨空注視小屋稍遠處；小屋稍遠的空地中，一位貌似人類女子的高大石像凌空佇立，襯的身前人影更加渺小，一幢光幕自人影身上湧出，光明輝煌的力量包覆而且封鎖了石像身周，耀眼的色澤令凝視已久的水雲不禁了眨了眨眼。 

　　「好特別的氣息。」水雲低聲說，儘管身邊的霧氣能保護他不被感知到，不過還是不禁小心：「雖然有些不穩定，不過這應該是源出於對於『生』之尊重與擁護。」想到這裡，水雲面露苦笑，自己現在的狀況到底算什麼？說不定等會就會和他開戰也不一定。 

　　另一邊審判者正在眾怨靈簇擁下對著夜空喃喃唸咒，冥界之門據說有七十二道，每兩次月圓之間能召換的都不同，除了滿月會有兩道門同時開啟以外，原則上能開啟的門是按照順序輪替的，一月一扇。 
　　今晚是殘月。水雲看了看天空，月亮像是蕨類新展開的葉片，無聲的勾在偏西的位置。所以他只能召喚這扇門，不過他現在又在念召喚咒語？水雲皺眉，隨即發現光罩中的冥界之門邊緣晃了一下，又回覆穩定。 

　　原來是強制召喚。水雲點了點頭，冥界之門的召換法術依流派而有所不同，卻有一點是共通的：當有兩名以上術士在鄰近之處召喚時，冥界之門會由法力較高強的一方開啟。 
不過，這也表示審判者的法力在剛剛短暫開啟的時刻，回復的差不多了吧？水雲又皺起眉頭。 

　　水雲喃喃說：「這樣下去不是辦法……」要想辦法處理才行。抬頭看見審判者，忽然莞爾，一張白淨清秀，據說有幾分斯文的面容，是自己以前－－即使是現在，將靈魂實體化後也可以－－在照鏡子時看見的面容。那向外延伸較伊安和盧恩略長、較狐狸短上吋許的吻部，說明了這句身體的種族；蓬鬆寬大如流蘇的尾巴，更是追認了它的所屬。 
　　然而，現在使用它的，卻是以人類怨靈為核心、由各種族無數怨靈所聚成的審判者，而自己這原主人卻要和他相爭？不過自己搶了老師的身體來用，其中高下之別，大抵和偷酒的祭司與賣酒的教士差不多。 

　　「總之，先修改一下原計畫。」本來以為審判者會將身體變成人類的模樣，以便及早熟悉身體的用法，不過現在看來並不是這樣。 
水雲伸手向浮在身後、覆有幻象拘禁魂靈的瓶子輕輕一點，把它還原本貌，順手放入懷中的同時，已經想好對策： 

　　「那個封印者，似乎是出於自願的。」水雲思索：「既然如此，可以藉由他的意志將門徹底封印。」水雲緩緩飄開：「制止審判者的方法還是一樣要先停下冥法典的運作，剛好我是靈體，要入侵應該不難。」 
　　「要轉移注意力的話，羅萊塔的能力應該夠。」水雲的眼中閃過詭異的光芒：「我現在的身份是史丁格教授，就算出了什麼事也不會洩漏到自己的身分，必要的時候……」乾脆殺了算了？水雲才剛想到這裡，便躍入了自我厭惡的漩渦：什麼跟什麼嗎？從頭到尾自己都是處於即便失敗也無大患的情況，這件事再怎麼說也是自己引起的，也多少付點責任吧？ 

　　搖著頭，水雲眼神飄到了守墓人小屋上，小屋的燈火隱約……透出？ 

　　太不正常了！水雲怔怔的看著這間樸素而有些殘舊的屋舍，在審判者現身，全鎮成為死域時；屋中卻有人影藉燈光投射在窗戶上，勾出一幕幕無聲的諧劇，甚至窗口上還有名火紅狼人趴在窗前，一臉無奈。 

　　「你要進來嗎？」火紅狼人如是說，聲音透著深深的疲憊：「剛叫你都沒回應，要進來嗎？」 

　　「……我該進去嗎？」水雲用史丁格教授的腦袋飛速思考，想釐清這意外的插曲，才突然想到：自己剛剛飄來時，可沒看到這棟小屋；而且自己身邊的銀色霧氣有著能干涉他人注意力的效能，就像旅人不會注意到自天際飄下的落葉與落葉間的差異，一般而言不論自己說什麼做什麼，都不會被注意到。 

　　一時之間，水雲的雙腿化作了大地的一部分，動彈不得，正全力思考對策的他，忽然感到有什麼熟悉的氣息，自屋內傳出。 
　　水雲深深吸了口氣，強行將臉上肌肉一陣扭曲，回覆平靜的表情。「現在，只有走一步算一步了！」他故作大方的走向小屋，右手卻隨手將一段訊息封在某個遊魂體內，向位於封印前的身影射去，左手召來游魂，詢問當前自己所部知的情報。 
　　「使用死靈法術可能會打草驚蛇，不過再不用恐怕也沒機會了。」水雲想著，走到了門前，輕輕一揖的同時也將魔力聚集完畢：「那麼，我就打擾了。」水雲笑衿衿的向狼人說：「不知道裡面有哪位高人－－還是什麼魔法寶物呢？」 

　　「高人？呣……」狼人一臉苦笑的將開門，將水雲迎入室中：「好像沒有啊……魔法寶物……自己看吧……」水雲左腳才跨越門檻，便覺得有東西拂過，像是春雨迎風飄落塘中，體內法力一片漣漪。水雲低頭，佯裝深思，漣漪平息後抬起頭來環顧室中，只看到入門右側有三名獸人，一名坦裸上身的虎人靠牆坐著，斷去的右臂下緣被人用石灰止血，左手摀著右眼，微微喘息；面色微微憔悴的羊人斜坐在他左邊，正解開由身上綠衣撕成的繃帶，露出灰色短毛覆蓋下精實如雕刻的肌理紋路，默默審視齊膝而斷的右小腿；兩人身前有個狼人，除了滿身塵土血污，倒是絲毫無損，只是下顎不知為何被折去半邊，涎水共血水滴下，染得身上灰斗篷前襟一片淡紅，看上去有幾分恐怖、有幾分滑稽。 
　　狼人雙眼直勾勾的瞪視著前方，被他注視的獅人神色如常的接了下來，水雲不禁多看了兩眼，眼前的獅人全身罩著嵌上金屬的皮甲，歷經風霜的臉上有著古木傲視根邊稗草的風度，鎧甲上深痕累累，血跡卻是一絲也無，身後窗台擱著一柄斷劍，本應在腰旁的劍鞘卻不知所終，若非項上鬃毛燒落半邊，倒像是在習武場鍊劍一天後，目送夕陽的老兵。 
　　水雲暗暗思索，由之前從遊魂處取得的情報、加上他們的打扮來看，應該就是早先在對峙的警備隊和盜賊了，心中還在思量，口中卻已開口問道：「這幾位是……」 

　　「也是被我招進來的……」火紅毛髮的狼人如是說，水雲把眼光轉到他身上時不禁詫異：狼人身上不但沒有傷痕，連衣服也乾乾淨淨的，只有自眼鏡後透出的眼光，點出了他深深的疲憊與無奈。 
　　「能說的詳細點嗎？」水雲用史丁格的身體發出柔和的語音：「我是的藥草學教授，史丁格‧諾爾‧瓦歷瓦斯。」 
　　「教授？」狼人訥訥的說：「我是劍痞．菲蕾德翠卡（Champi．Frederica）……」 菲蕾德翠卡？這不是女性的名字嗎？水雲心念微動，卻聽劍痞繼續說：「是魯爾維斯軍事專門學校的學生……」 　　

　　糟了！水雲暗暗慘叫，偽裝成別人最怕被和本尊相處過的對象發現，就算能藉由分析原主靈魂、取得記憶來作彌補，可惜事情倉促，沒有時間先行預備；心思還在飛轉，嘴巴卻像是擁有自我意識射出一串被賦予意義的音節：_「這麼巧？你是我帶過的學生嗎？不好意思，我沒有印象呢？」_ 

　　「……我是新生。」劍痞如是說：「洛哈教授的……不成材學生一隻。」語畢，眼神投向牆壁角落，細心研究起早就風乾的蜘蛛網，瞳孔卻沒聚焦在上面。水雲微微蹙眉，正想開口，眼角餘光卻滑過室中某個小點，就此定住不動。 

　　燭光被空中某樣東西反射，一小圈金色光輝向外漫開，包圍在其中的是一枚小巧的金戒指，沒有鑲上任何珠寶，只是將純金融化後作成一只自圓心對稱的環，唯獨在內側看起來像是褶皺的地方，有些細小的波紋，卻是符文細細密密的刻在上面。 
　　水雲看著這枚戒指，疑惑的氣息自眼中傳到腦海，先不提與自己相差無幾的法力運作方式和感覺，連外型都與自己在家中見慣的法器相仿。 

　　往前幾步，水雲伸出小史的手，想要把戒指挪近眼前－－倘若是聖潔耳門家中物，戒指的內面便會留有家徽，一個在四方向有延伸直線的圓圈。－－指尖前稍卻有飛刀掠過：「毛球，你作什麼？」羊人冷冷的說，手臂的姿態留滯在飛刀擲出的時刻，額上有些許汗水，順著毛滴下。 

　　水雲停下動作，回過頭來，笑盈盈的說：「沒什麼，只是看看……」話的下半句卻被自眼前飛過的短刀截斷，水雲低身閃過後逆著軌跡望去，身穿鎧甲的獅人正用手播弄略略缺損的獅鬃，軌跡的彼處，羊人的冷哼取代短刃落地的聲響，飛刀正插在右膝上，臨著正在滲血、繃帶包紮的斷肢處。 
　　「小孩子家，別亂丟東西啊？」獅人輕描淡寫的說。 

　　狼人微微彎腰屈膝，身體被扭成一道略略圓潤的閃電，手上提得刀，橫到胸前，雙眼緊盯著眼前一臉事不關己的加害者；獅人微微冷笑，卻也沒做什麼動作，自顧自的玩弄幾頸略顯焦黑的毛髮。水雲看看兩造的反應，隱約覺得不太對勁－－氣勢動作都顯的十足，卻隱約都不想動手－－然後聽到了答案。 

　　或著說：知悉了答案。 

　　「……不要動手……拜託。」低沉、微顯陰鬱的嗓音在腦中響起，水雲暈眩如頭顱被當搖鈴擺弄，作嘔欲死，勉力睜開眼睛，扭曲變形的世界中隱約看到本來對峙的雙方面有苦色，停下爭執；忽然覺得自己的視線往膝前滑去，下意識的把頭猛力抬起，後腦卻重重撞上地板，眼前景色紛紛破碎成黑暗中閃爍的光點，一雙手從後方扶起水雲，悄聲說：「教授，你沒事吧？」 

　　「嗯，我沒事了，多謝。」是他做的嗎？水雲暗暗思索。 
「能給我一些藥嗎？」劍痞看著羊人，淡淡的說著。水雲伸手從懷中取出藥草，微一思索，折斷符契，將史丁格懷中的藥草遞出，想起之前撕下的布料還有用剩，也一併交給劍痞。 

　　劍痞接過，輕輕說了聲謝，走向負傷羊人，拿出向水雲討的藥和繃帶，輕輕揭起血肉毛髮膠結的舊布，抽走飛刀，敷上藥物後用繃帶固定，最後伸雙手穿過腋下，用像是擁抱的姿勢把羊人移向一旁乾淨處，稚嫩的手法被熱心補足。 

　　一時之間，房中只有窸窸窣窣的衣料摩擦聲，氣氛似乎也被繃帶纏住，膠著凝滯。 

　　背後的獅人開口了：「煩死了！被困在這種鬼地方，連場架也打不成，真是！」 

　　「要打你自己打去，我也想看看自己跟自己的打法。」聲音含糊古怪，卻是斷去半截下顎的盜賊首領。

　　微笑依然，看著滿室荒唐，水雲的心思卻漸漸轉向窗外，然後翳入了歷史： 

　　很久很久以前……在培頓活動的帕爾達隆那與伊安和盧恩活動的阿菲斯特的中線上，由沙錫安鐸向東東南順著洋流航行二十晝夜，有片島嶼被稱為維爾維得，最南方的幾座，半年白晝、半年黑夜，命名的人也沒見過它的全境，只是稍加揣摩便畫在地圖上。 

　　然而在五百年前，當聖潔耳門家建立不久，當初代家主伏尼曦和次代家主諧攸微尚未反目的的時刻，維爾維得諸島是連成一片的海岬，是大島倫迪尼姆向南極延伸的部份。 

　　有著七百三十一年歷史，歷經十七代君王的亞特圖斯王國就在那裡立國，開國君主克倫威爾．亞特圖斯下詔三族平等，並拔擢三族優秀人才成立官僚體制，實施王權議會政治，了幾世輝煌。 

　　後來戰亂漸漸平息，克倫威爾累積下的財富也漸漸被子孫敲骨吸髓吮盡，王國的榮耀就像燒到盡頭的燭火，在帕爾達隆那與阿菲斯特兩股風中搖曳，而分作三族的人民恰似燭台三道由內支持燭身的長刺，在王國的最後將蠟塊分崩離析。 

　　尼米西斯大公應該就是燭火將熄前最後的閃燄吧？對於公正無私、作風強悍到將兩世君王杖殺的大法官暨掌璽大臣而言，這樣的評價或許適當吧？ 

　　那麼，對於阿克托伯爵又該如何評價呢？處處安撫大貴族，不惜將王國的榮耀出賣給鄰國，以降格成為附屬地以換取人民溫飽的宰相，當時的人們是怎麼想的呢？ 

　　想到這裡，水雲不禁走到窗前，輕輕嘆了口氣： 

　　到底又是為何，尼米西斯大公會開發出如此強大的法器來貫徹正義的理想？又是為何依附在法器上的理想會變質墮落，以至於將倫迪尼姆自地圖上抹去？ 

　　一道目光把水雲自思緒中勾起，陰陰鬱鬱的愁緒如霧浸透懷古之人：「啊！我現在是教授！」想起現下身份，水雲迅速衡量情勢。 

　　「哼！食物遲早會吃完，咱們不被殭屍殺死也要餓死。」獅人冷冷一笑：「到時我可不會把食物讓給你們……是說你應該也吃不了吧？」說到後面不禁咯咯的笑了起來。 

　　沒有下巴的盜賊聞言，冷哼了一聲，不過卻也沒有其他動作；一旁的劍痞似乎沒看到自己回過神來，在一旁準備要打圓場－－這是房中的情況。 

　　那窗外呢？水雲向外望去，審判者似乎打定主意不耗費多餘法力，將代價全數轉嫁到時間上，在那試圖重新招換門；守著門的狼人依舊苦苦支撐，絲毫沒發現因為己身智識之不足，結界本身有著無法彌補的破綻。 

　　使鬼還沒將話傳到嗎？水雲開始思索自己剛才施的法術是否有所瑕疵，正當狐人要跌進思緒迷宮時－－ 

　　一線茫然自狼人眼中射向虛空，擦動水雲的心弦，低低叫了起來。 

　　是時候了。水雲下了結論。在狼人舌尖將要發出被賦予意義的音節前，水雲回頭望向房中，盜賊和警備員兀自呶呶不休，深吸了一口氣： 

　　_「可以聽我說些話嗎？」_ 

　　小屋被這句話染滿沈靜。 

　　_「就像剛剛這位所說的，一直困守此處也無濟於事。」_ 水雲把自史丁格身上吸取的生氣轉化成法力，注入話聲：_「與其束手待斃，不如……試著一拼如何？」 _ 

　　「你的意思是？」  

　　果然是這樣阿……水雲心中暗暗嘆了一聲，這句話印證了水雲的猜想，這種時候基於理智判斷，與其躲著等待危難來臨，不如試著面對再加以撤離，然而小屋在戒指魔力的補助下，一方面給予緩衝時間決斷，卻也因為太過安全而達到博弈均衡－－沒人想率先說出。 

　　畢竟這種時候，提議者會面臨決策成敗的壓力；不過自己知道有羅萊塔這外援存在，兼之無甚嫌隙又知道審判者的弱點，似乎不能一概而論。 

　　_「就我所知，門外那位的法力來自於魔法書。」_ 水雲從從容容的說：_「只要加以破壞，或是自他手中奪去，就可以解決了。」 _ 

　　正確的說是要由內部破壞，水雲暗自忖度，冥法典本身是吸收亡靈轉換成法力的法器，在勉強起動下，過濾機制想必未臻於完全，如果自己藉機進入，應該可以由內部用死靈法術加以終止運行；不過這時不必說得這麼多，只要透漏弱點，應該就能讓他們的行動符合預期－－ 

　　「說得好輕鬆自在，小鬼，你怎麼確定那傢伙不會有所防備？」 

　　水雲微微一怔，看向發言的獅人，斑駁鬃毛中的臉上有著不屑的神情，其他人的不信也被一口氣引了出來，數道目光齊齊射向水雲。 

　　法術失效了？水雲心下有些訝異，自知由這具稚兒的身體說出的言詞難以服眾，於是用法術干涉對方思緒，不料這獅人居然能抵抗？ 

　　「……他是學院教授。」出乎意料，劍痞發言了。 

　　「屁啦！」 

　　_「話不是這麼說……」_ 苦笑一下，向劍痞投去感謝的目光，水雲正挑選要用哪些字詞向獅人進行反駁，忽地感到一絲不詳。 

　　我花了多久時間？ 

　　當感到窗外有法力在高速聚集，水雲只來的及回頭，映入眼中的是一片閃光。 

　　危險！知道這是審判者發難的象徵，在壁版發出扭曲的呻吟和灼炙的嚎泣間，水雲只想叫出這字眼，然而在口唇開啟之前，身上的毛髮卻已染上不祥的的光輝。 

　　然後，歸於寂靜。 

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

這章真是花了不少功夫……（思）
希望有達到效果。

----------


## a70701111

天空的黑暗，仍然像鋪天蓋地似的向附近吞噬而去。
努力將結界同時設立在門扉跟自己的周邊，儘管黑暗的力量正在旁邊，樂器仍然發出微弱的光芒，在小迪沒有使用樂譜的吹奏下，門扉內透出來的力量也沒有減弱。用結界只能暫時隔絕封印，但這道門，到底是誰創造出來的？
或者說，是哪一位所讀過的書本內提到的龍族？
在小迪的記憶中，書本似乎都沒有紀錄有關於這道門的知識……
難道，這就是他在旅行的時候，時常聽到的『黑歷史』嗎？

又吹奏過下一段樂章，努力撐著封印門的廣大結界。漂浮在空中的審判者，能力到現在對小迪來說還是一個問號，他剛才無意間看見的人物，更不知道是不是來幫助他的。雖能確定此地一定有能力強大的人，可是他們會做出什麼樣的方式，似乎又是另一段事情了。
如果說，要他現在把封印結界解開，跟審判者打起來，也未嘗不是可以。但小迪又想到，若發動如此強大的力量與魔法相牴觸，自己也可能會因此失去活動的能力，嚴重的話，連這一帶都無法免除於難。
因為樂器結界的來源是光明之神賜與的關係，審判者的力量在短時間也無法破解，所以能仰制對方的時間點……跟神祇借用的力量，還能撐到什麼時候，可能只有光明之神薩拉才知道了。

「拜託你們，快點過來吧……」

即使在心中祈禱，似乎也沒有一定的方式能說明其中的道理。

「喂……」

一抹清淡的聲音響起，耳尖的小迪知道周圍沒有其他人，但眼神還是不停的張望，希望能看見發話人。在神使盡力施展結界的時，竟然還有人可以用不知名的方法跟他溝通，尤其又是在光明結界之內。換言之，對方擁有一個他意想不到，書面上也找不到的咒語方式，另外，對方的魔法能力也應該很高深，要穿透這樣的結界，相對的魔法力也要足夠才行。
好像是一股清風般的聲音，傳進小迪的耳朵之中，與其說是說話，還不如說像是機械的音質，不過還是有高低起伏的聲音，說明他接下來該做的動作。看著外面的審判者，小迪打擊木琴的動作盡量表現的平常，若沒在結界之內，他相信聲音應該傳不出去，因為對方並沒有其他的動作。

那聲音，帶來了一面是光明，另一面是黑暗的咒文。
對小迪而言就是這樣。
以他的能力，封印門的時間已經沒有剩下多少。雖然並不知道這個聲音的來源到底是善還是惡，不過小迪覺得，審判者應該不會使用這樣的伎倆。也就是說，這個是他感覺到的其他人，所做出的行動。
況且，如果要真正封印門，似乎只能照聲音所提供的方式……
翠綠色的眼睛，看著自己敲打出來的音符，化成的一道道光點，木琴的聲音，施展結界的主要力量輸出不能中斷。如果斷了，就算是一瞬間，那漏出的力量必定會使審判者有更寬裕的力量使用。
小迪只能在敲擊樂器的狀態下，念出這段風險極高的賭注型咒語。

「可是……為什麼……」

問了自己一聲，他為什麼要相信來路不明的聲音？
他讓腦袋空轉了一下，可惜答案並沒有出現。

或許就是不知道。
為什麼會如此的信任空講出的一句話？
因為對方的聲音？還是他周圍有其他人？
這些都不是。
小迪感覺好像有種相似的感覺……
說服他身為神使的心靈，讓他做出動作來。

「雖然我不知道到底會發生什麼事情……可是……」

一想到剛才看見的腐屍、怨靈、飛旋在周圍的怨氣……
那種哀怨，那種悲鳴，那種怨恨，都像是動物在吃獵物一樣將一個個靈魂吞進沒有邊緣的空腹之中。他翠綠色的眼光閃過一絲明亮的光點，小迪已經不想在看到破壞生者意識的任何東西。
就算知道阻止對方之後，這些人也不會在復活，只能回到下面，等待下一次的重生。可是比起看到他們不停的面向黑暗，小迪更想要讓他們知道，活著的時候帶給人的片段、回憶跟記憶，都不會消失。

咚！

敲完下一個音節，小迪的聲音，從喉間傳出。

「光明之龍啊！您的名是如此崇高！
  黑暗之龍啊！您的名是如此偉大！
  且駐足渺小天地　就在此時此刻！
  聽卑微者如使者　所傾一語一言！」 

隨著念語，從木琴上面發出了點點光芒，逐漸聚合起來。
在小迪面前變成一顆綠色光芒的圓形物體。
審判者一聽到這段言語，好像有點驚訝，但表情沒有起伏。拿起那把細劍，嘴部沒有念，但卻瞬間聚起法魔法力，在一次衝向結界。
小迪看見他衝過來的動作卻沒有多加以強化結界，因為他認為審判者的攻擊，在結界還存在的此時是不用擔心的，他深信光明的力量會勝過對方的能力，直接張嘴念著下一段。

「使將藉由聖樂音曲，
  封印這悠遠的道路！
  放下生命覆蓋暗門，
  唯靈魂在反面鎮定！」

小迪感覺到，身體上好像有什麼東西，開始脫離軀體。
但他還是沒有停止念咒。

「聽光明者為使之聲，
  棄絕此地神魔眷顧！
  在此建立悠遠神殿，
  立使脊樑中央之柱！
  光明魂魄奔走此中，
  鎮守此柱無分朝暮！
  直至天地崩毀歸虛，
  在此立誓不寐不寤！」

在咒語詠唱完的瞬間，審判者放出聚集在劍上的法力。
原本以為是強大的攻擊而已，但實際上，審判者可能也預見更壞的情況，整顆圓球毫不保留速度，直衝向小迪。審判者放出了巨大且強力的魔法，好像大號的火球彈，威力高密度也夠。能量與結界相撞發出強大的震動，由劍身發出刺眼的光芒，向四周圍形成一個大範圍圓球形擴散爆炸。

 炸裂！！

審判者的眼光掃過，細劍垂了下來，在墓地一帶泛指有形的東西，除了地面的窟窿外，經過光芒的觸碰後，就像灰塵一般一顆顆散裂。雖然連召喚出來的門都會被捲入，不過這道門並不像普通實體的物品，審判者應該是知道這點才發動如此強大的魔法。有著礦石紋路的門，在光芒的轟炸下，半丁點傷痕都沒有。

審判者面對突然念出這道咒語的神使，露出十分疑惑的表情。
亞麻色長袍更在空中飄盪著。

「為什麼他會知道？！」

小迪剛才拿著的樂器已經不見，看著周圍的空間，顯現一個發光的物體……
應該說只有外形，他的身體似乎已經消失，變成一種半透明的狀態。
他眼睛閉著，一眨眼的時間，小迪的外型逐漸崩散，化成一道一道光芒，迅速的飛散向不遠處的地方。
審判者一個回頭，馬上發現光芒的目的地，竟然就是那道門扉。
道道光點，都擊中才剛開啟一點點的細縫，最後集中成一顆完全卡在門中間的一個結晶石。發出七彩透亮光芒的半透明石頭，好像就是剛才那位神使，審判者意外之下，也只有意外可以形容，這來的太過於突然，連審判者在這瞬間也沒有想到解決方式。
以他看見這位神使的能力來說，沒道理會使用這道咒語……這是絕對的。
從他的身手、過去的記憶跟其他人的智慧之中，就能知道神使個個都會使用樂器，這位極盡特殊的神使也不例外，能很輕易的看出來。他們耗在熟練樂器、樂譜、音階上的時間，應該會讓他們無暇鑽研這種古魔法才對……

更何況是幾近失傳的古魔法。

審判者的腦袋一瞬間轉念，好似一道光照射下來。
也就是說，有人從中阻攔！！

＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝

----------


## 影曲

-----------------------------
請先看完上面小笛以及水雲的文，不然會看不懂
-----------------------------


-----亡者的正義-影曲篇---屍體-----


踩著黑暗的氣流漂浮在空中，微風輕輕吹動那掛在右耳鈴鐺下的流蘇。

『雖然說殭屍不是殺不死，但是好奇怪…感覺被操控著…有組織的能力？』

虎人回道地面上彎下腰摸了摸地上的土質，在腦海中似乎閃過了什麼…
但是最後放棄了思考 決定以較實際的採舉調查動作。

下盤蹲下了正姿的馬步，虎尾沿著脊椎至地板成一完美的拋物線
右手長心向上手指內彎在繫腰間，緊閉雙眼凝聚。

手臂上銀白色的毛皮開使無風的竄動，好像是有什麼東西在底下想要傾巢而出
睜開雙眼緊盯正下方的地面，右手掌使勁的往中心點打下去《圓舞．圓陣鎖》
風壓吹起了四周的沙塵，但卻在虎人永唱出最後的字句時完全停在半空。

從右手下臂的毛皮下生出了一條條像是蜈蚣般的小蟲不斷的往掌心下的影子衝，在經過掌心放下的蟲變成了一道道服貼地板的小手以手掌為中心朝向村子內的四周延伸。

『…………』

蔓延出去的需多影子小手將經過的地方全部化成數據和資料傳回腦內形成多從的視線空間。虎人打算利用這個”術”來對整個村子做大範圍的生物氣流的調查。

『不對…在裡面一點…異常魔力的方向是？  咦！』

沿著腦海中的視野尋找，就在存子有上方不遠處的墓園全不到五尺處，突然的被彈開。是光線 沿著被攻擊的觸手一路竄回並且穿刺了身為暗屬性的白虎，虎掌的中心被打穿了一個直徑大約一公分的口，痛的他不得不取消施法。

『嘎啊…找到了…在西北方』

舔了舔手掌，赫然發現繫在腰上水雲給自己的木塊已經斷裂，被收回的魔力正慢慢的朝西北的墓園飄去，他懷疑水雲室不是碰到麻煩了。立刻動身趕過去不巧又發現要去的路上又集結了一群群殭屍。

【喔喔？你該怎麼辦？】

虎人暗笑，在指尖拉出了眾多鋒利的細針…
『救人要緊…』

--------墓園前-------(虎人正朝向目的地前進中)

【真是搞不懂你在想什麼？這樣子好玩嘛？】

『唉阿…你等等就知道了…先下手為強嘛？』

-------------------------

正解決了一個麻煩，正在煩惱另一個問題的審判者正在墓園傳徘徊
他猛然發現有幾隻殭屍有些不對勁正慢慢的朝自己靠過來，他靠近想要查看突然的警覺到危險望後跳了一大步。

怪異的殭屍正要撲向審判者，不料被閃開跌在地上並且引發了小範圍的屍爆
從爆開後的屍體內炸出了一些謎樣的氣體讓四周看不清楚。

『哎呀…給他躲過了…讓我看看擁有這麼強大魔力的人是誰？』

煙霧逐漸消散，絨白的尖耳細長的狐嘴，瀟灑的外表卻是一雙充滿怨恨和那身體不成對比的雙眸 等等…怎麼好像在哪見過…

『水雲！』

不等他驚訝，水雲(審判者)已經先做出反擊，手持細劍一個越步已經來到虎人的面前已經做好揮劍的姿勢，羅萊塔即時做出反應用手掌接住了攻擊。

【唷唷…好一招空手破白刃..不過..他要出招了喔】

『阿？』

掌中壓力突然消失，眼角看到白狐手臂揮動，劍刃忽然自胸口透出；『背後有人？』羅萊塔沉入自己的影子，瞬間脫離原地－－

【不！是他穿越空間！】提斯曼沉聲說，羅萊塔的頭隨即飛了出去，但斷口處的血管像繩索般的把頭拉回頸部。

「不死之人……」審判者見壯喃喃說著，隨即抬起頭對羅萊塔說：「和預料的一樣，反應很不錯啊！」

【他體內不是那隻狐狸的魂…】

『(知道了…這一擊沒有白挨打…) 假水雲…真是多謝誇獎…』摸了摸剛剛被強硬砍斷的脖子

在要踹中腹部的同時瞬間用漸少了大量的衝擊，虎人知道跟這人(？)絕對不能用隨隨便便的打法，而且就魔力來判斷的話必須拿出水準以上才行。

『不過…呵…不可以打傷身體阿…』

『星阿…化為黑暗中的武器…《暗星宿．八十二枝黑箭》』

虎人從手中投出了許多黑色的球狀物，在灑出的同時變成了一顆顆的黑彈，但是審判者不是省油的燈，身體一晃出現在羅萊塔懷裡，黑色球狀物全數出現在他身後，「嚓」的一聲，細刃劍由下而上把羅萊塔一分為二；一個箭步躍到羅萊塔身後，空著的左手插入正在癒合的軀體，隨著口中吟哦的咒文手上的灰光慢慢增強，注意到前方剩下的黑彈逐漸凝聚成一個有著獠牙的黑色隕石，在自己上方張口飛來，足尖往地上一點，要拉著羅萊塔向後飛越，不知道何時從土裡伸出的數雙骨手捉住了自己雙腳封印瞬間移動，微微皺眉在腳踝上展開魔法陣將其破壞，還沒完全復原的羅萊塔卻猛力一跳，影遁到一旁。

「這招不錯。 」審判者淡淡的說。

儘管失手，審判者不動聲色，高舉細劍使勁往下一揮斬，射向影曲的衝擊波在半途憑空消失，再出現時卻變成在羅萊塔身周一步處包圍他的無影劍刃，剛剛施展完攻擊的羅萊塔只能勉強防禦，身上受到了割傷；審判者揮出的劍還沒來得及收回，一只黑色魔力球體卻由下往上轟中腹部！

「……」

在大球爆開之後在裡頭墜出了許多殭屍的屍體，附著在水雲的身體上接著引爆。

炸開後場面仍然模糊不清，沙塵屍爆後的煙霧混亂不堪。在周圍聚集了羅萊塔控制住後做成生物炸彈的殭屍，打算要進行一連竄的攻勢。

『那個爆炸只會對魔力有傷害而已，肉體應該不會有事才對…嗯？等..什麼？』

一股風砂從煙霧中吹出，周圍爆圍著審判著者的殭屍突然全都資支離破碎成一團團肉塊，並且騰空飛起圍住了羅萊塔。

「拿我的肢體來傷害我……就算自不量力也該有個限度。」平淡的聲音還沒消散在風中，圍住羅萊塔的肉塊便開始蠕動，隱約發出死者的哀鳴。

「好好體會被你所殺的人，那死前的痛苦吧……《嘆息橋》」

堆積的肉快許久沒有任何動作後，審判者以為來襲的敵人已經擊退，正打算要回頭去解決”人柱”，正當他往前走不到己步。

『還真是強啊…』

一聲輕輕的傳入審判者耳裡他回頭一看，堆疊的肉快中因約發出微弱的黑光接著肉團一塊塊的被黑色的光輝吞噬一直到從中探出了白皙的臉蛋。

『果然不努力點是打不過你的啊～假水雲～』

白虎的聲音出自喜悅，歡笑中帶有令人恐懼的情緒，高舉早已結了印的右手準備打出和以往不同威力的魔法，口中喃喃念到。

『星啊！化為毀滅性的武器《暗星宿．一萬六千零八十一枝黑箭》』

手掌中握著一顆聚滿黑色的能量魔法球，而身後慢慢浮現一顆顆的能量體，無數的黑色發光體開始圍繞著羅萊塔的身體旋轉像是蝗蟲過境一般。審判者正要做防禦卻發現自身周朝已經佈滿了許多肉眼看不到的利線，如果不留心身體早已被切成碎片，羅萊塔順勢揮下手掌暴風般的球體化作一顆顆小型流星朝向審判者衝去。

『有受傷的話要跟水雲抱歉了…但是為什麼就是傷不了他？』

爆炸的煙霧還沒有消散，他已經衝進去準備一場廝殺。不知道用什麼方法躲過數以千計攻擊的審判者早已準備好他會衝進來做近戰，當感覺到有東西正往自己接近時已經高舉手中的細劍砍下，一隻手臂往下下一掉。在後頭竄出了許多血凝固變成的柔軟藤蔓鎖住了審判者全身上下。

『同樣是不死的人還真是麻煩啊…』

「竟然砍斷自己的手做誘餌…不簡單…痛苦何在？」

『我已經訓練自己到達可以忽視痛楚的存在了』

撿起在地上的右手將骨頭的連接處碰上，體內的血管神經感應到了之後馬上互相接起 在一瞬間。

「看來對付你要用特別的方法…」

『這世上沒有任何東西能殺死我…』

白虎忽然注意到到夜晚的黑暗更加黑暗，審判者已經開始永唱。

《月亮啊月亮，你千變萬化的身影，豈只讓我對你吟哦？
旖旎的夢幻，可是你揮舞的雲彩？需要一醉，我已疲憊。》

『這什麼魔法？一點都不痛不…！』

話還沒說完一隻灰色的龍人拿著十字形的勾槍穿刺了羅萊塔，很痛但是卻沒有在身上留下一個空洞，接著一道紅色的落雷打下，電流貫穿全身導致暫時性的麻痺，他攤在地上但很快的又回覆了過來，抬起頭望去。

『這隻龍是…賽菲爾？』

持續….

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

拖著不安的腳步, 我在自家門前來回渡步. 但出於心中對著屋中人的恐懼感卻讓讓我不敢進屋去.
裸露在外的細小腳掌踏在冰冷的雪地上, 被凍得紅通通的, 每一次踏在地上都會覺得有點疼痛.
破爛的衣服擋不掉吹來的冷風, 我擦著手臂, 努力的想擦掉那種像是利刃刮過的感覺.
但是內心卻和外表的狀況完全相反, 顯得十分煩躁. 而讓我那樣的原因, 並無其他.

為什麼剛才母親會這麼做......真的是像大家說的那樣......已經受不了我了嗎......
用細小的腦袋思考著母親行動的理由, 但總是沒辦法整出個所以然.
停下了腳步, 我呆呆的望著木門, 顫抖的小手放在木門上, 猶豫著到底該不該進屋去.

咕嚕嚕嚕嚕嚕嚕----

肚子餓了嗎......也是呢. 離開家裡也有一個小時以上了. 把母親丟在家裡跑了出來......
說了那麼過份的話, 母親會原諒我嗎? 要是真心道歉的話, 應該會吧......
母親也說過, 只要勇於道歉就不會不原諒我的............

在擔心母親的情緒, 還有飢餓感的催促下, 我輕輕推開了房門.
但是出乎我的意料, 出現在我眼中的, 是倒在血泊中的母親, 還有靜靜躺在她身邊的染血菜刀.

***

「......库洛斯同學, 怎麼了?」
「嗯? 抱歉, 稍微發了個呆.」

被宸關心的語氣嚇了一跳, 我迅速的回過神來. 剛才的是......原來如此, 我發呆了阿.
是過度操勞, 還是壓力太大呢......短短的幾天, 發生了那麼多的事情, 多少也有一點累了.
但是我甚少像剛才那樣發呆......發現對方是自己的老師後, 鬆懈了嗎.....

但是儘管那樣, 也不必是我最討厭的回憶......至少也要前幾天那樣的帥哥才對吧.
想到這邊就不爽......算了, 現在眼前的麻煩最重要, 先從老師的口中多少套點情報再說吧.

「究竟為什麼老師要襲擊我們啊?」
「可以稍微解釋一下嗎......」
「好好, 我們認輸, 不過解釋之前, 還得先多請個人出來.」

一語警醒夢中人, 我和宸的腦中不約而同的閃過了剛才的領導者.
重新舉起武器的同時, 尤金和洛哈的後方忽然跳出一個人影.
無聲無息的便出現了, 這傢伙的能力看來有相當的水準......而且就他散發出的壓迫感而言, 這傢伙......很強.

「合格嗎?」
「縱使是戴著這些東西, 能和我們打成這樣的學生大概只有他們了.」
「......話是這麼說, 不過還是要親眼見証過才行. 」

見情況不對, 我立刻運起身上的魔力, 宸也皺起眉頭, 注意著對方任何出招的動作.
但是接下來的情況卻大出我們的意料之外.

尤金和洛哈搶先攻上來, 一擊便讓我們的魔法障壁崩潰了. 出招的速度, 甚至連身經百戰的我們都無法反應過來.
被打至空中的我們, 正準備轉換姿勢落地的時候, 鎧甲男對我們發出了決定性的攻擊.
只見銀光一閃, 隨著長槍的掄動所造成的數十道槍影, 以極快的速度向我們襲來!

鏘----鏘鏘鏘鏘鏘!!!

雖然及時舉起武器格擋, 但迅速且猛烈的攻擊, 就連我們的姿勢也徹底的瓦解掉了.
我們隨著衝擊往後飛去, 落地的時候還踉蹌的滾了個圈才有辦法穩住身子.
迅速站起, 我和宸不敢怠慢, 立刻提起體內的濃烈殺氣, 狠狠的盯著眼前的三人.

勢力差距太大了......直接上的話, 根本沒有勝利的把握......
但是, 「合格」代表的意思, 就是考驗......是代表還要再打一場嗎? 
腦中迅速的推測著所有的可能性, 但似乎是看穿了我的心思, 對方緩緩的開口了.

「合格了.」

......................................
......耶?

「合格了?」
「怎麼.........」

忽然的一句話讓我們兩人頓時腦塞. 『合格了』............唔, 怎麼有一股不好的預感.

「看, 我就說吧?」
「只是你運氣好......」尤金說. 「還有他們.」
「什麼嘛, 這分明是他們的實力.」
「......運氣激發的實力.」

才剛剛出現結果, 兩人就立刻吵在一起了. 或許在旁人看來, 他們的關係不太好, 但是這卻是他們表現友情的方式吧.
不過在今天實在發生了很多事情, 加上已經是這種時候了, 我和宸實在巴不得立刻倒在床上見周公去.
看來宸是不會開口了, 還是讓我來淌這趟渾水吧.

「那個, 老師......」

剛剛想開口, 剛才攻擊我們的鎧甲男便伸出手, 止住了他們的話頭. 同時脫下了沉重的頭盔.
當對方整理著自己亂掉的白髮, 同時一對巨型螺角出現在我們眼前, 我和宸對這個人的身分都有了概念.
海瑟............海瑟‧巴菲斯, 這個學校的校長.

「都這個時候了, 還不趕快解釋解釋, 我這副老骨頭可受不了熬夜的苦啊.」
「洛哈, 這方面還是交給你了.」
「怎麼又是我......好吧, 我來就是了.」

已經按奈不住心中興奮的感覺, 在形式上推搪了一陣, 洛哈便開始解釋他們散佈在夜幕後的計畫.
事情發生在我們的報告呈上校長室過後, 兩個做好心理準備揹黑鍋的老師正在等待......
等待著由文件組成的聳高紙山的後方, 用嚴肅眼神看著報告的校長, 發出決定我們命運的處罰.

怎麼知道校長看了這份報告書後, 不止沒有發怒, 反而還眉開眼笑, 說什麼立刻準備實力測試.
於是兩名教師在半不知道情況之下進行了今晚的考驗.

「......說是想讓你們消滅潛入校園中的魔物......大概就這樣吧.」

我們兩人默不出聲, 靜靜過濾著傳入耳中的荒唐情報, 臉上都顯出深深的無奈, 就差沒有昏過去了.
不好的預感果然成真了............這麼無聊的工作, 雖然要在注重課業的同時消滅魔物, 對於我們是稀鬆平常的事情, 不過......
最大的問題果然還是雷肯. 被他知道這一點, 不知道又會被他怎樣利用了......所以慎重起見, 還是拒絕的好.

「抱歉, 因為某些不穩定因素的關係, 我想我還是pass 好了.」

向尤金打了個眼色, 他應該明白了吧, 只是這兩個不明白狀況卻又一臉熱情的人比較麻煩.....
唉, 該怎麼辦呢......

『不如直接讓他們見識一下, 你所謂的【不穩定因素】好了?』

熟悉卻又恐怖的聲音, 從腦海的深處清楚的傳出.
是雷肯.

----------


## M.S.Keith

靈障限制（Fictitious limitation）。
　經歷無限興衰循環的《Hallucination》繼承者中，必然會聽見的一個名詞。
　對握有Hallucination的人，這也是不得不跨過的一道屏障。
　───H.S.L（Hallucination Security Level）Appraisal：Rank E-1。Set up（《幻想武裝》安全等級評鑑，階級Ｅ-1，啟動。）
　宸有點虛弱的闔上眼睛。
　這位藍髮少年所繼承的《自律型魔導射擊機關護甲》──冠有十字星之名的強大武裝，縱使他的威力已是眾人有目共睹，但是，在Hallucination的武裝安全評鑑中，目前十字星的等級也不過是最低階的E。
　不是宸鍛鍊有所懈怠──事實上，他鍛練的有點過頭了──而是H.S.L的條件太過嚴苛。宸不過才繼承一年就能夠到達Ｅ次的最高階（Ｅ-1），已算是歷代繼任者中屬一屬二的天才了。即使是過去《往日雲煙》中的強者，修練最高強的《幻想魔術師》尽，其H.S.L也不過才到達D-2。而他運用Hallucination已六年有餘。
　每解放一層靈障，Hallucination的威力就會直線攀升。
　但是相反的，要解開的條件也會越來越嚴苛，簡直到了殘忍的境界。
　「….但是我，還是太弱了。」
　　少年希望更強。
　《無盡兵庫》徹、《幻想魔術師》尽、《芬芳魔女》楦、《百步山拿》寞、《永遠》唄、《闇夜帝王》承等…..自己，《鮮血王子》宸的實力可能是當中最弱的。
　如毒癮發作渴求似的，想要力量。
　雷肯‧欽斯恩。
　他不知道這份癮頭的原點在哪，只知道得要超越他的這個事實。
　其實……
　哪怕只有一絲機會，他只是想要站上在『他』的身邊一同戰鬥而已。
　
　《全惡聖典》不禁唏噓。
　他也不曾如此渴求力量過。
　對了，只有一次──
　
　───「烙入眼底的深紅色澤龐鴉永遠在一起扭曲的夢最終你還是輸了阿為了最愛的兄長而與摯友刀刃相向這是我決定的懲罰我可不會讓你逃掉」、「我們是兄弟吧我不會放著你不管你可以逃吧快走別管我了我是你哥但是我不希望你這樣叫我如果我不是你哥的話我是不是能夠更坦然的面對哥呢但是根本不允許阿我只會傷害到他好痛苦*好痛好痛好痛好痛好痛好痛好痛好痛好痛好痛好痛好痛好痛好痛好痛*」───
　*我對「你」────*
　「這一次，我們一起承擔罪業吧。」黑色的狼人落下唯一的淚滴，也露出了最美的微笑。
　然後白銀與鮮紅染遍了世界。
　
　『！』
　突然襲來的龐大資料連全惡聖典都無法承受。原先並沒有侵入的意志，不過是輕觸了其中的表層，那份保護著他的堅強就如泡沫般破裂。偽善書記發現了異狀，趁著負面情感還沒有侵襲到宸的靈魂趕緊架設起厚實的障壁。
　原來，他的堅強如此脆弱，脆弱得連無意的接觸都可能使其潰堤。
　如果我與善沒有寄宿在他的心中，他到底會有著多少可能性？惡有點自虐的想著。
　
　「…惡？」
　宸呼喚忽然無聲的全惡聖典。
　『啊，怎麼了？』
　「沒事……話說通過老師的考驗了呢。」
　『他們穿的那些鎧甲我沒有紀錄，可能是比較新的靈裝吧，要去問一下洛哈嗎？你也接下了守護者的工作，要拿到幾個禁書庫的鑰匙應該不困難才對，正好資料庫也該翻新了，明天就去───』
　「───惡，」宸狀似不悅的皺眉。「你有事情瞞我吧。」
　『……怎麼這樣說？』
　「因為你沒有這麼多話過。」
　『………』
　即使是超然的存在，跟人類混久了也是會染上惡習的。惡這時才想通這道理。
　但他不打算表白。
　『我不能說。』
　「嗯，好吧。」
　宸總算鬆開緊皺的眉頭，繼續無神的注視虛空。
　不去多問他人希望隱藏的事情，這是少年為數不多的優點之一。
　偽善書記與全惡聖典，明明與藍髮少年如此接近，不過卻也不能夠了解他的想法。
　他失去的，是他心中世界的一切。沒有未來、沒有夢想、亦沒有罪惡及終結，是遠比荒蕪還荒蕪、比黑暗還黑暗的無底深淵。
　善與惡兩人奪走了這一切。
　他注定一無所有。
　
　然而，慢慢的，一個名字在他的靈魂中掀起漣漪。
　注定一無所有的少年，胸口慢慢痛了起來。這是不可能的，因為我一無所有阿……
　但是，為什麼想到他，理應不存在的傷口卻激起劇痛？
　「為什麼呢…」
　
　*洛哈，老師。*
　
　不過，藍髮少年到最後都沒有發現，即使胸口痛得快要裂開，他的臉上卻帶著幸福的微笑。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

RP 天之二凶星－變

─教職員宿舍二樓 洛哈的房間─

「……。」尤金看著緊緊閉死的房門，僅有的右眼似是眺望著，那不存在的遠方。

「……尤金，我是不是把話說的太重了？雖然，我知道宸和庫仔，他們的力量，並不是我們能夠相比的，但，唉……。」洛哈垂頸，低望著被自己的手揪緊的鵝黃色床單，自己胸口現在的感覺，跟手裡的感覺，好像，好像的痛，好像，好像的狹小。

「……各行本分，我只在乎這個。」尤金撇過頭，繼續望著門板上的雕花，好似那花精甦活了過來，但隨即又在深邃的黑瞳中死去了，始終，是個局外人。

「本分……是嗎？」洛哈搖搖頭，自顧自的苦笑著。

「……先走了，我還有工程學的課。」尤金不發一語，輕輕轉動了門栓，屋外的天空，鳥群敵不過陰雲的聚首全給驅趕回了巢，悶鬱，是下雪之前的徵兆。

呵呵，原來你的感情，就跟你的劍一樣，冷酷無情。
「那看著我的學生要獨自面對這樣的危險，就是我的本分嗎？你回答我呀？尤金．巴菲斯！」洛哈終於忍受不住了，用手指指著尤金質問道。

「……就算是，又如何？」尤金頭也不回，只丟下這句話，便步出房門。

「……。」房內的洛哈無言以對，只有兩頰上的淚痕出了聲……。

屋外雪，屋內人，皆無聲，各是一款情緒，散落。

「洛哈．辛格，沒想到你自己，竟然是被自己最要好的同事給氣出了眼淚。」今天的課只需要上到中午，雖然只要在二個小時就足夠，但是洛哈仍是找不到任何一絲的氣力，灌注在雙腳，幫助他脫離這座低氣壓建構的城堡。

「難道我……真的只能看著他們有危險，袖手旁觀嗎？」洛哈輕輕轉著頭，像是怕把淚珠的線再一次扯斷般，輕輕地，把游移的視線，座落在牆上的銀鏡上；在銀鏡學舌的時間裏，住著一位苦笑著的銀毛狼人，不清楚了，上次這麼的難過，似乎已經是在很久很久以前……。

「不是這樣的，你會哭，是因為其他的因素吧？」在恍惚的目光中，似乎有個聲音，是這麼說的。

「那是什麼因素呢？我倒想聽聽看呢！」

「禁忌的情感，你不敢說給自己聽的情感。」

「呵，情感，我現在已經是有未婚妻的人了，怎麼還會有多餘的情感給別人呢？」

「很遺憾的，你並沒做到。」

「什麼？」洛哈雙手摀著耳朵，猛力地搖著頭。

「就跟以前一模一樣……你依舊是個膽小鬼。」

「……不要再說了！」

「喀啦！」鏡子被重物砸裂的聲音，驚起了窗外的老鴉，他啞啞的啼著，向著失去陽光的灰濛天空飛去……。

—下午四點四十五分，工程學教室—
「喀！」粉筆承受不住黑板這位冰山美人，在她的裙擺上撞沉了一點遺恨，這已經是第三支粉筆。

「……。」尤金微微閉眼，緊泯著的唇角，讓人一看就知道，他的狀況不佳，只是由於他平日給人的印象實在太冷，拒絕一切的冷，所以這杯苦酒，當然還是他自己的。

「……。」講台下的二十餘位學生們，靜靜地看著台上這位平日嚴肅的老師，靜靜地看著他在黑板上，用半斷的粉筆寫下極其工整的文字：放學後開始做平衡力學算式集，兩星期後檢查並當作期中考一半成績。

「……。」把成績這個單字給寫上後，尤金頭也不回地踏出教室，留下後頭一群因為大量作業而怨聲載道的學生們。

「為甚麼，我是怎麼了？」
尤金問自己。

「那看著我的學生要獨自面對這樣的危險，就是我的本分嗎？你回答我呀？尤金．巴菲斯！」

洛哈那時的臉，就好像是剛剛才見到一樣，那麼的清晰，那麼的，令人感到慚愧。

「我真的適合做老師嗎……？」
「不適合你也得做下去，因為這就是你唯一的生存之道，苟延殘喘的逃避下去，只想要讓自己覺得好過一點。」在尤金胸口底有一個聲音這麼說道，尤金很熟悉這個聲音，這個令人安心的聲音，自己的聲音。

「逃避？」

「你一直在逃避，真實的自己，透過這種方式，你欺騙了自己，也欺騙了別人。」

「我不會。」

「哦……？是嗎？那你有辦法證明給誰看呢？」
「……。」

「嘖嘖……『剛強易折，柔弱長生。』教授，這句話的意思是在指什麼呢？」就在尤金失神的時候，一隻粗糙的獸掌，無聲無息地輕揪住他的帶穗長尾。

「……！」猛然回頭，定睛一看，原來是位臉上爬上了兩道互相交叉的深黑色長疤的褐毛狼人，尤金對他有點印象，他是最近新轉到學校的學生，席維．巴吉羅，家裏經營的是一間小貿易公司，不但家境普通，在課業上也沒有特別突出，但他是如何輕易的靠近自己，不被發現？

「哼哼……老師，你好像很疲倦的樣子喔？」席維淺淺地笑著，眨眨他暗紅色的雙眼，這種笑的方式，讓尤金馬上想起了一個人，洛哈．辛格！

「……我沒事。」尤金把頭向右微微地撇開，想辦法不讓自己眼裡的尷尬被學生發現。

「嘿！小尤，可終於找到你了，你到底是跑哪去啦？害我都跑了學校大半圈還找不到你咧……唉呦！」正當尤金要解答席維的問題時，在走廊的另一角，有一位身穿象牙色長袍的壯碩羊人，急急忙忙地向尤金跑了過來，但他似乎是跑的太急了，連自己的右腳踩著了衣角也不知道，當場整個人摔得是人仰馬翻，右眼掛著的單眼眼鏡還滾到了尤金的蹄邊。

「什麼事找我？」尤金幫著把威廉的單眼眼鏡撿起來，還給他後，冷冷地問道。
「哈哈，你一定猜不到我居然能這麼快就把空間傳送的法術，擴展到時間的層面去，這可是術法界的大發現呢！」威廉張大著嘴，打了一個又深又長的呵欠，尤金從這裡可以瞭解，威廉又連續三天不睡覺來研究術法了。

「……想必是精神耗弱導致的記憶錯亂，還是叫小史調副藥給阿威服下才是。」尤金忖道。

「這樣……一定可以把她給救回來，絕對不會再失敗的。」威廉用著極為細小的音量，喃喃自語著。

「教授，你們在談論什麼呀？我可以跟著去看看嗎？」感覺被若有所思的兩人給忽視了，席維用著好奇的語氣，向威廉問道。

「沒、沒有你的事情，快回宿舍去吧？小尤，我們出發吧。」威廉甩甩手，不耐煩的打發席維，隨即拉著尤金的手，準備走向另一端的樓梯。

「恩。」

「尤金教授、威廉教授，明天見！」礙於自己目前的身份，席維也只好摸摸鼻子，識趣的走開，但在他用眼角餘光，看見尤金和威廉確實下樓之後，那張善良面具下的本性，也跟著顯現了出來。

「唔……沒想到那大個體內的力量居然遠遠超越我的阿米托斯之力，障璧被侵蝕得很嚴重，甚至蔓延到這層偽裝用的皮膚了……這股力量，不會錯了，正是振興我族所需的強大力量，剛剛那隻長毛怪提到這裡有空間傳送的技術，如果我能夠在他們使用法術時，扭轉法術指定的區域到魯貝薩卡的話，那我族復興就不遠了!」席維低著頭，看著自己右手掌上被法術力量反噬所造成的大片焦黑傷口，幸好只抓住了那牛頭漢的尾巴三秒鐘，要不然整個計畫都會宣告失敗的。

－下午五點，藥草學教室－

「叮噹叮噹……叮咚叮咚。」放學的鐘聲，令人引頸相盼，在山腳下的校園，他依照和落日的誓約，到來了，他的聲聲呼喚，就像是盼望遠鄉遊子歸來的老母親般，讓每一位被冗長的課程所擊倒在課桌上的學生，都重新獲得了新生命的活力。

「臭小子們，請記得下星期要把小寇花的生長報告交齊，交到史丁格教授的辦公室！」今日站在講桌上的，並不是大家熟悉的那位瘦小的白毛虎人教授，取而帶之的是一位身材精壯的獅人教授，穿著短背心的他，並不吝嗇展現他的結實腹肌，甚至還故意把緊身皮褲向下拉低了兩吋，挑戰著眼睛所能接受的灰色地帶。

「呿……肌肉又沒比洛哈教授好看，在那裡展什麼展呀……。唉，難道學校請不起更好的老師了嘛？」在教室最後排的角落，有一個虎人學生，用右手拖著下巴，無趣地看著台上的獅人教授嘀咕道。

「啪！」忽然，就在虎人學生低下頭去準備拿出抽屜裏的書包時，他頭上的王字正中央，瞬間然起了一絲輕煙，燒辣辣的疼，子彈掉在桌面，是一小截粉筆。

「好……準。」虎人學生表露完驚訝之後，當場趴倒在課桌上，嘴角還吐著白沫，一副受到驚嚇的樣子，其餘的學生們則是傻傻地看著，完全不知道該如何反應。

「嘿！你，對，就是你這個小胖子，快把那小混球帶到保健室去，本大爺等等在叫校醫給他治治。」講台上的獅人教授脫下配帶的墨鏡，翡翠色的眼眸，笑謔地看著一名身材略顯癰腫的羊人學生，輕輕擺盪著的黑色獅尾，除了閒適，更多了一份放蕩不羈。

丁莫．普雷，正是這位少尉兼加諾斥候隊隊長候補的名字。

「不過也真是的……小史到底什麼時候會回來啊？本大爺光是自己的課都要忙不過來了，這小鬼還給本大爺搞失蹤……真是，下一次如果本大爺也能找個理由出外取材，放段小假，不知道有多好呢！」看著如潮水般從教室散去的學生們，阿丁不禁嘆了口氣，小史出差未歸，真是讓他忙翻了，連搖搖骰盅的時間都沒有。

「恩，看樣子有幾個兔崽子好像也剛好跑出去溜繨了，等那些小鬼回來後，本大爺一定要讓他們知道翹一整天課的下場，嘿嘿……。」阿丁看著點名簿一面奸笑著，一面熟練地將紅色的小叉一一畫在水雲、影曲、小迪的名字前面，只要再多畫上兩個叉，藥草學這關是絕對過不了的啦！為什麼阿丁知道這規矩？那是因為他以前便是這樣被當掉的。

「不過，少了小史那傢伙跟我拌嘴，總覺得生活中少了點樂趣哩……要是他快點回來就好咧……。」阿丁笑笑地說道，拎起資料，也該去教職員餐廳為自己的肚子著想了。


－下午五點五十分，教職員餐廳－

「呦，今天吃燒雞呀？真香阿！」阿丁一推開教職員餐廳的木門，一陣濃郁的雞汁香氣便撲鼻而來，但是他來得顯然有點晚了，大部分的教職員工都已用完餐離開了，只剩下還在櫃台後的廚房調理餐點的白毛牛人廚師，從他角上懸掛著的大蒜和茴香來判斷，可以知道他在前半小時是多麼地忙碌。

「阿丁？嘿嘿，你大老爺終於來啦？俺這隻燒雞可是特地留給你的咧，沒給俺把他吃得乾乾淨淨，俺可不准你跑掉咧。」這位雙角上都掛著食材的白毛牛人，是學校裏的老廚師，亨利，他的手藝曾經可以讓他進入御膳房工作，但是由於老校長海瑟曾在他年輕窮困時拉拔他，所以他也就捨棄了名聲，留在學校工作。

「哈哈，亨利老爹，果然還是你瞭解我，我剛剛手氣真的是超不順，杰拉牌（一種在帝國盛行的紙牌遊戲，用神祇的排名來作紙牌的大小，邪神達尼耶坦是最小的牌（也就是三號牌），玩家一次抽五張牌，用牌組的大小來分輸贏，是最容易上手的賭博遊戲。）連連拿到八次達尼耶坦，接下來的三天，可得全靠你啦。哇……這雞腿真是……恩！恩！」阿丁在櫃台前坐了下來，接過亨利剛燒好不久的燒雞，燒雞的皮給烤的金黃酥脆，陣陣香甜的肉香飄散了出來，令人食指大動，阿丁的個性最討厭不乾不脆，於是他直接用手把一隻雞腿卸了下來，拔開的瞬間，柔軟的肉絲還藕斷絲連般，微醺的熱氣撲面而來，這……這是連惡魔都能誘惑的誘惑呀！

「呵呵，好啊，不過你也得想想辦法，你在俺這邊的賒帳，幾乎都快要到十萬烏督了咧，每次克達先生要算帳的時候，俺都被他念到臭頭呢。」亨利一面俐落的收拾廚具，一面苦笑著說道。

「唉呀，不用理那老傢伙啦！整天都只會這邊念、那邊嫌的，簡直比偶老爸生前還煩呢！提到塌，整隻雞的味道都變壞了。」阿丁用手撕下一片雞胸肉，送到嘴裡，一邊吃著美味的燒雞，一邊不忘數落學校裏的帳房，克達．連恩。

「……但是也是他這麼辛苦的管帳，你才能常常來這裏白吃白喝呀。」一響輕柔的年輕男性嗓音，在阿丁腦後出現，一隻閃亮的銀掌，不知道什麼時候已經搭在了阿丁的左邊肩膀上。

「洛哈上尉？你今天沒上館子吃晚餐呀？咳、咳。」阿丁被嚇了一大跳，吃下去的雞胸肉差點把他給噎住了，幸好亨利早就給他準備好了水，這才化解了噎死的可能。

「瞧你的吃相，要不是俺老早就給你準備了這杯水，你小鬼早給噎死啦！」亨利雙手插腰，興味的看著阿丁的拙樣。

「呵呵……。」洛哈依然是那樣的優雅，單支著臉頰的右手，有著男性的結實並兼有女性的曲線，這樣輕笑著的洛哈，最常被人看見，也最常令人雌雄莫辨。

「來來來，洛哈老師，來俺這裡可不能光坐著呀！說吧，想吃些什麼，今天俺給你打八折招待，哈哈！」亨利隨手把擦完桌子的抹布往身後的水槽一丟，今天又是跟昨天一樣，像座小山的碗盤堆積在裡面，等下來非得把阿丁留下來幫忙清理才行。

「謝謝，可是我今天胃口有些不好呢！只怕糟蹋了亨利大伯的好手藝了。」洛哈微微皺眉，苦笑著說道。

「哈哈！被你這樣一說，俺會很不好意思的咧！俺才擔心俺做的這些菜讓人瀉肚子咧！」

「呵呵……別這麼說，大伯你看，我才剛坐下來不到五分鐘，整隻雞已經被阿丁給吃掉大半了，您的手藝，可是有人在替你背書的呢！」洛哈饒有興味的看著吃得滿嘴油膩的阿丁，他的嘴巴和鬍鬚上，條條的油絲在散發著夕陽最後的留影，一線若夢似幻的金黃。

「哞哈哈！阿丁這渾小子根本就沒辦法領悟俺在調味上下的苦心，他不過只是半個餓死鬼，指望他？俺還想保住這塊招牌咧……」

「呿！要不是本大爺常常來參加三天一次的大胃王比賽，其他的客人哪能知道這裡的東西，真的是好吃到連舌頭都要爛掉了咧！還敢說本大爺是餓死鬼……。」

「你擺明是每三天就來一次白吃白喝的自我酬賓吧……。」洛哈忖道，但原本應只在心谷中透響的回音，卻溜出了唇際，洛哈反射性摀住嘴的同時，阿丁和亨利兩人臉色早已丕變，連在戰場上都不曾對敵人說過一個髒字的洛哈，現在居然在熟識的人面前，對著曾經是自己學生的阿丁冷嘲熱諷？

「……我是怎麼了？」洛哈自己的驚愕，遠甚於他人，對他自己而言，這樣的表現是不被容許的，就連想像也不可以，但是自己還是做了出來，為甚麼？

「那是因為你已經厭倦了自己必須要當個好人，維持一個好老師、好朋友的樣子，這樣虛偽的活在別人的讚許裏，一直是你所希望的吧？」

「……又是那個聲音！」又聽見了，那個讓自己拿匕首砸破鏡子的聲音！

「你會想要逃避我，就是因為你不敢看我－你心中真正在乎你的人，你就是我，我就是你，尤金．巴菲斯，你對這個只看見仇恨的鐵心漢，做了這麼多，無非只是希望他不再只是你的朋友，而是……。」

「不是的……請不要再看清我了……求求你。」

「好，都由你決定……反正這樣的結果，只是不斷循環。」

……果然還是只能這樣，這就是我，洛哈．辛格。

「上尉……你怎麼啦？是不是哪裡不舒服？」阿丁下意識的放下叉子關心起洛哈，但是腦海中的詞彙就跟他的思想一樣的貧瘠，只能擠出像是身體安康之類的話語。

「呵呵，我看起來很好呀，呼，應該是今天教課太累了吧，我休息一陣子應該就好了。」雖然隨隨便便就可以發現洛哈是在說謊，就連勉強撐起的嘴角也騙不過滿臉的蒼白，阿丁還在思考該怎麼化解尷尬的時候，洛哈卻已起身準備離開。

「洛哈老師，你的臉色真的很不好咧！俺這邊有些食補方子，如果需要的話……。」

「謝謝你啊，我想先走了，別讓阿丁吃得太快，噎到了可就不好了。」洛哈拋給亨利一句叮嚀，不留給兩人一絲留住自己的機會，默默推開餐廳的木門離去。

「洛哈老師一定是有什麼話憋在心裏說不出來，他有時真像個娘們，不乾不脆的，俺也只能乾著急呀！」

「對阿，我也不知道該怎麼幫他才好了……。」

「！」這同時，屋外忽然爆閃一瞬刺目的光芒，自從前年阿丁意外引爆威廉購置的魔術煙火之後，再也沒有這麼強烈的光芒出現過，但是奇怪的事，在這片閃光中，連一絲絲爆炸的熱度和風壓都感受不到，如果要以已知的方式來解釋的話，大概除了幻象以外，怕是沒有更加合適的字眼了。

但到底是誰會在學校裏使用這麼大範圍的幻象法術？為甚麼小史設定的警戒植物會沒有反應？

「……等等，小史剛好出差去了！」阿丁思緒轉到這裡，一個恍神，差點被嘴裡的雞肉條哽住，和洛西西尼普迪聯邦的戰爭才結束幾個月，到底會是誰會趁著這節骨眼攻擊學校？

「……這、這是？阿丁，你快出來看看！」門外的洛哈，大聲呼喚剛把最後一條雞胸肉吸入嘴裡的阿丁，阿丁從洛哈的嗓音中聽到了一種少在洛哈身上見到的感覺—恐懼。


「哇……那、那是什麼鬼玩意啊……！」出現在三人眼前的，不，這高度應該用聳立來形容的，是三團分別是白、黑、金色的煙霧，位置是在餐廳東北方的教具倉庫，三團濃稠的煙霧互相交纏著，漸漸纏緊彼此的他們，在三人眼前的形狀漸漸清晰，是神殿裏會看見的那種生物－被稱呼為造物主，只存在於傳說中的遠古生命。

「這……俺當年看過的南海巨鮫，也沒有這三隻怪物來的一半嚇人呀！」正在眾人還吃驚不已的時候，三團煙霧正中的金黃色煙霧，忽然伸出了看起來像是爪子般的部份，往緊緊糾纏住他的白色和黑色煙霧猛然刺入！

「……尤金！」看到這幕，洛哈像是忽然知道了什麼，一個人便往煙霧產生的方向跑去！

「別去呀，洛哈上尉！」後頭阿丁的警告，就好像金色煙霧爪中見漸變的稀薄的白色煙霧，被丟在洛哈的腦後了……。

----------


## 影曲

-------亡者之正義----黑龍----------

『這裡？是哪？』
當注意到周遭時已經變化了，化成了一個古老的城市；在一個T字的峽谷內，大岩壁所雕打出的石屋上頭刻著華麗而詭異的圖案，進入城市的拱門旁的兩塊大岩石被塑像成了六首鬼面的巨大彿像由此可見村人都信仰神鬼。
雖然村子的空氣裡混合著詭異的氣息；但是村人們的臉上卻是一片和祥，偶然注意到了神殿前一道白色的身影走出，後頭緊跟的是一陣灰。

『這是…我？』

「想起來了嗎？」

轉過身來發現場景又變化了，這一次在一個人類居多的大城市裡。但是沒有看見發聲的人；回過頭來另他嚇的倒地，眼前一具被燒的看不出圓形的屍體被釘在十字架上；但身體卻有了意外的反應。

『這是..眼淚？我在哭？』

屍體台起頭看著白虎，身上冒出了強烈的火焰。彷彿時間停止了兩獸正對眼的同時白虎感到一段記憶被從腦海深處不斷的往外拉出。

『家園…日記中的賽菲爾…』

「想起來了阿？」

全身著火的龍人解開了束縛湧上白虎抱住了他，高溫的火炎屎的白虎的柔毛燃燒起來，痛的他扭身掙扎。終於火熄滅了看了看身上的毛皮卻沒有被燒掉，突然一鼓力量把他的手腳都捆綁住，像當時被綁在十字架上得灰龍一樣被釘在上頭。

「親…救我…救我…」

向前方一看賽菲爾跟自己一樣被綁在另一頭，底下幾位穿著簡易鎧甲的士兵的神棺拿著汽油往龍人和自己身上波撒，之後一位金長髮的神官拿著火把在灰龍上電然。白虎看著龍被燒焦慘叫，最後整隻被火的顏色覆蓋；神官拿著火把逼近自己高舉火把…

『不要！』

----------------------

審判者發動法術後，白虎被完完全全的擊中，無知覺中中了幻術；雙瞳變得無神，四肢攤跪在地上。

「刺到哪裡會開始流血呢？你的心…」

打算稱著心靈逐漸崩潰之際把白虎的身體損毀到不可修復的地步。沒有了驅動身體的意識，只能任由審判者在自身上任意砍破刺穿，但是身體卻依然保持著神性的回覆能力，不管審判者怎麼攻擊都回覆到了最初。

「這麼強的回復力…到底…恩？」

審判者聽見心臟的跳動聲，他突然想到了什麼高舉細劍衣擊刺進並且穿透了心臟的部位，而白虎的身體無反射的抓住了細劍想要拔出。

「果然，所有的細胞都是以一個核心驅動的。只要核心遭受攻擊能量自然會優先保護核心。」

審判者抓住了不死的弱點之後，打算旋轉細劍攪碎白虎的心臟，手腕扭動正打算要出力時。

【對一個沒有戰力的人下毒手，會不會太過優雅了阿？冥界人…】

一雙剩下蒼白骨骼的羽翼從老虎後頭鑽出，翼尖端的刺輕易的彈開細劍阻止了審判著的攻擊；並且很用力的向外展開，一陣強烈的震波隨即而出。審判者作勢要檔但水雲的身軀抵擋不了太過強烈的壓力被彈了出去，沒辦法只好打開了障壁才讓震波穿過自己的身體。震壓一路掃過了後頭原本審判者擊潰的廢墟的牆壁化成塵沙，在他們周圍的殭屍的四肢被這震波壓入地底而無法動彈。

「這並不是”生之界”所有的力量」

【你也不是存在於生界的人不是嗎？】

骨翼的主人才慢慢現形，赤色的雙眸下連上和白虎一樣的圖騰但卻為白色，右臂上方是一條荊棘的刺青散發著微若的白色光灰；與這些圖案不同的是一身黑色的皮膚以及蒼灰的白髮，頭上向後延伸波浪狀的雙角顯現出他是龍的一族，但是尾巴的中末端卻分岔成兩條岔尾，像極了上古的惡魔。或許是夜晚月光照射的關係看起來更激的神秘。

【真是太大意了】

超世界的知識對於吸收生世界之是的審判者來說資料少之又少；搜尋了需多死者的記憶終於在數百年前的靈魂中…

「赫卡特．莫．提思曼」

才剛獲得資訊黑龍已經先出手攻擊了，一條條伸長的骨像觸手般不斷的朝向審判者刺去，快速又準確讓他閃躲的步伐逐漸迷亂。

【你到底中了什麼幻術？】

黑龍沒把審判者放在眼裡，只是用翅膀不斷的讓審判者遠離羅萊塔，一直嘗試著如何讓萊塔清醒但始終不行，終於他決定直接找元兇。
「為何沒有戰的意思？」

【除了他以外的事我管都不想管，不過好像不由得我這麼任性了？】

話完人到，黑龍從後頭重擊審判者的背部接著釋放出了暗紫色的氣體圍繞在審判者四肢的周圍。頓時審判者感到有無形的重量逐漸累加在身上，因行動能力變慢的關係被黑龍用骨牢封鎖了行動。

「不給予致命一擊？」

【是可以馬上讓你回地獄，不過不曉得殺了你咒術會不會解除，而且我家小妮子想幫他朋友拿回身體。】

伸出黑色的龍爪摸了摸水雲身體的下顎，接著左手一出力整隻爪子打進水雲身體的腹部，驚慌之下審判者發現寄生者的身體並沒有大礙，反而感覺有人抓住了他本體向外拉扯。

「可惡…門！」

【恩？】

白虎突然站起對著在一旁召喚到一半被法術堵死的地獄之門發射出了強力的暗星宿黑魔彈，門上封印的咒文一有些龜裂在門裡的氣息稱機尋著龜裂的裂縫跑出竄進審判者體內；反斥的力量變強的，提思曼警覺到必須趕快了結，左手陷入的更深抓緊了審判著的魂要往外拉，一陣強光打出。

黑龍被反斥的力量彈了出去，順勢飛往站在門前的萊塔那，看了下白虎的眼神依然黯淡無神，剛剛的行動並非自己的意識。

【玩人間大驚奇阿？】

光強光退去後從中走出的不是白狐水雲的形影，漆黑長髮下一雙黝黑的雙眸，白皙到沒有血色的人類皮膚在完美的身高比例上讓他看起來至足有一八零公分，但是消瘦的外表讓他看起來弱不禁風，但身邊的鬼氣卻又讓人為之懼撼；身上穿著一身白色法官大袍，顯現出了身為正義判者的氣息，腰間配戴的細劍看起來更加的鋒利無比。

「驚奇？這才是我的真面目」
白虎在他懷中不斷掙扎，意識不清楚加上受到審判著的控制。現在的處境相當不利，審判者有了門力量的支援後黑變得相當難對付。

【空間是嗎？】

提思曼舉起手一檔，在空氣中審判者隱約出現細劍被黑色的龍鱗擋下；但在審判者快速的翻轉下割裂了堅硬的鱗片從手上坎穿過去；黑龍驚慌了一下但發現被砍傷的手卻沒有傷痕依然是接起的也沒有復原的能力啟動，忽然抱著萊塔的手感到一股溫熱，在白虎手上同黑龍擋下攻擊的地方出現了被砍斷的傷口噴出了血液；不給予時機審判者又從上方出現朝黑龍的右眼刺進後又拔出消失，白虎的右眼冒出血液，此時黑龍才恍然大悟。

【呵…原來是這樣阿…好樣的冥界人…】

黑龍用手遮著眼大笑，審判者趁著黑龍似瘋笑著的同時打算對心臟攻擊讓身為媒介的白虎斃命，穿過了次元的空間伸出手要將細劍扭轉要刺入黑龍的心臟絞爛。

【看來不先殺了你的身體，我的媒介者似乎會先死？】

現形的同時，審判者感覺得空氣把衣服夾的緊緊的快要爆開了，水雲的身體也沒有在呼吸，簡直就像在真空中一樣。不過……

「這具身體不需要呼吸。」水雲的身體經過妖化，本身已經和死者有進一度的同化所以即使不呼吸空氣一樣能夠存活。

【那就把你攪爛】

黑龍將自身周圍的空氣全部排除掉了，為有手上抱著的白虎四周有一層保護罩，提思曼看審判者被真空吸住的同時手握拳往上一打，審判者即時做出了應對措施用了次元逃離了真空狀態。

【伊西亞．凱．伊力凱．渦流之下的蛇蟲．吞噬了在你上方的生息《嘆王源息止》】

似乎看穿了空間內審判者的去路，黑龍在嘴中詠唱咒語。審判者正從次元的空間跳回沒想到在腳一踏到地面的瞬間，感到一陣刺痛穿過鞋子直衝腳底板；接著地面的型態發生了變化，地質被扭曲成了一個漩渦的形狀並切不斷的被腳底下的中心點吸入，審判者感覺到地質越是被新入中心角地板上針刺的感覺越是往肉裡刺進；他掙脫的往上一跳卻發現腳像是被吸住一般。黑龍在將其手對著審判者握住抓起，沙之漩渦的兩旁出現了兩隻巨大的沙蛇將其吞噬。

「連空間都穿透？哼……這具身體果然只是勉強可用。」

審判者從塵煙中浮現，雖然閃過了攻擊但是也受了些創傷，後頭一個裂開的空間裡頭積滿了沾了些血跡沙而崩潰；但是次元的空間不只一個，審判者一開始在瞬間躲進了空間不料沙子既然跟著他一起穿過了次元，於是他就再次原中又做了一次轉移才免於被擠殺。

【真的是驚奇到說不出話來了…】

聽到這句話，審判者只是豎起細劍，左手輕貼劍身，集中起力量。

黑龍對於審判者一二連三的化解攻擊，打算破壞契約直接使用力量。他張開骨翼雙手指間碰觸指尖快速摩擦了一下，黑藍的火焰從中燃出並且逐漸加大，順是轉動手臂拋出讓火球停留在骨翼的每一個尖端上；同時審判者也永唱咒術將冥界之門外漏的力量全數集中在細劍的上頭，形成一顆越光色的光球。

黑龍右手朝向審判者翅上黑火同時發射；審判者也往前一踏細劍向前方一個突刺光球化為光線射出。就在雙方戰火要撞擊時中央處突然出現一群人被擊中。

吼阿！嘶嘶…一虎一獅的慘吼在一短暫的霎那變成了東西被蒸發的聲音

【礙事…】 「何人？」

雙方的攻擊被兩具屍體全數接下，一邊看來只剩下衣服殘存；另一邊看來生靈被擊破成了乾屍。只剩下被夾在中間的紅色穿著黑色長袖學生服狼、白色穿著盜賊衣的羊還有一隻和萊塔同種族的白色老虎。

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

冰冷的大地彷彿是要凍結我的心一般. 
雪花落在我的身上, 形成了片片白霜, 但我只是繼續縮著身子坐在巷角, 不予理會.
好冷.
好餓.
會不會死掉呢?
如果死了的話, 就能和母親團聚了吧.
飢餓和寒冷双双交迫, 讓我不禁打了個顫抖. 也在同時, 一陣陣的聲音傳入了我的耳中.

「聽說了嗎? 街角的那個女人......」
「死了對吧? 怎麼死的?」
「聽說是給他兒子殺的.」
「怎麼會?」

是我殺了母親嗎......也可以這麼說吧. 都是我跑了出去......丟下這種情況的她而置之不理......
是我殺了她是我殺了她我殺了她我殺了她我殺了她我殺了他--

***

清晨的陽光, 照耀在被染成雪白的大地上. 雪花片片落下, 再陽光的照耀下閃爍著耀眼的光輝, 然而魯爾維斯軍校的某個房間內, 一個學生並沒有心情欣賞如此美景.
唉......都怪那個雷肯忽然跑出來, 讓我神志不清, 無可奈何的接下了自警團的工作.
不過, 每次任務的報酬, 卻是學費的二成, 到底是不是撿到寶了呢.
讓人擔心的, 就是這個機會或許會被他利用......我想我還是當面拒絕好了.
想到這裡, 胸口忽然揪緊, 一陣聲音從心底傳出, 平靜的心湖泛起了無數浪潮.

『你認為你能逃出我的掌心嗎? 』

混帳......又是這傢伙.......

『你只不過是我的傀儡......永遠都是. 』
「不......」
『你沒有其他的選擇. 』

說完, 胸口的壓力瞬間一鬆.

『我們正處於互惠互利的狀態, 只要你不打破這個僵局, 我就不會加害於你.』

哼......到頭來我也只是一只任人擺佈的棋子嗎.........
算了......這樣也好, 至少不必去思考未來該怎麼辦......只要依照指示去生活就好了.
約了宸在今早到學校周圍設下結界, 時間也快到了, 先趕去那邊再說.

*

「呼......大概這樣就行了吧.」

宸拍了拍手, 打掉手上的冰塵, 同時欣賞著剛完成的傑作.
在接受了校長的委託後, 我們一致決定要在學院周圍設下魔物探測結界, 這樣就能在魔物侵入學院的時候做出第一時間的反應.

「......」

望著眼前這個羞澀的少年, 很難將他和昨晚的傢伙想像在一起. 【全惡聖典】嗎......以前曾經看過和這個相關的情報, 但是......
是不是稍微刺探一下比較好呢?

「全惡聖典......曾經在加諾一帶看過有關的情報呢.」
「嗯, 我的.....故鄉吧, 是在加諾地帶.」

察覺到在那一瞬間, 他的表情有了些許的變化.

「但那已經是過去的事情了.」宸微笑的補充道.
「是喔......」

表情的變化是錯覺還是......根據這條線索, 稍微再刺探一下.

「聽說那邊的殺手集團很猖狂呢.」
「..........是啊。」

表情沒有變化, 但是呼吸明顯的停滯了......他的身分和殺手集團有關?
暗殺者或是首領......不關怎樣, 潛入這個地方都不會有好事吧.
這等的年紀, 都能做暗殺者, 實在讓人相當驚訝......不過我好像沒資格這麼說呢.
再刺探一下好了.

「聽說其中有一個人稱【鮮血王子】的, 有沒有聽說過?」

就在提及那名字的瞬間, 宸的身旁爆發出了連熔岩也會為之凍結的強烈寒意.
「......你想表達些什麼?」
宸緩緩抬起了－－
「說吧, 你知道了些什麼, 又或者不知道些什麼.」
－－銀白色的,
「對我說吧, 庫洛斯. 你到底想怎麼做. 」
－－冰冷雙眼.

哎呀呀, 玩過火了.

「冷靜點.」我閉上眼睛.「只是獲取情報.」

好恐怖的殺氣.
光是和他對立, 就能感受到皮膚上傳來的寒冷殺氣. 就連獸性的第六感, 都在囔著要趕快逃命.

「我所知道的, 只是作為一個朋友應該知道的事情. 」
「那你, 為了你所謂的情報, 就想把宸逼瘋嗎?」

充滿哀戚與憎惡情感的雙眼, 冷冷地瞪視著我.

(逼瘋?他是什麼意思......)

就在這時, 腦海中傳出了雷肯的聲音.

『你想刺探的情報, 在他的心中可是加上了錨, 沉沒到心之海深處的秘密啊. 』

是嗎......原來如此.

「我並不知道會這樣.」
「那麼, 你最好別有第二次.」

銀白色的雙瞳慢慢退去色彩.

「－－因為你也不會有第二次了.」
「抱歉......」

用著有些內疚的表情, 我說出了這句話.
因為在這種場合, 除了這一句話, 再也沒別的好說了.
無論是對宸也好, 對全惡聖典也罷......至少從身上減退的寒意看來, 我躲過了一戰的命運.

「......嗯?」

恢復成冰藍色雙眼的宸甩了甩頭，露出一臉茫然的神情。

「抱歉, 剛剛好像有點累了......你有問我什麼嗎?」

是全惡嗎......

「什麼也沒有.」

說著這句話, 我硬硬地擠出了微笑. 

「這樣阿....看來是我太久沒用大陣結界，已經有點累了呢。走吧，去跟校長報備吧。」

語畢, 他也露出了溫和的微笑.
－－只不過這份笑容, 在此時我的眼中卻是如此的, 虛幻易碎.

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

「可以教我魔法嗎?」
對於先行離去的宸, 我這樣問道.
「嗯?」宸轉過頭, 有點疑惑的與我對視. 「啊庫學魔法的原因是什麼呢?」
「啊庫, 是叫我嗎?」
「算是暱稱, 不喜歡就算了.」他把頭從新轉過去, 踏上幾步. 我隨即加快腳步跟了上去.
「我學魔法的原因, 只是想要增強實力.」
這麼說著, 我想起了之前的夢. 
往事的一幕幕浮現心頭, 我陷入了沉思......母親死掉......我逃了出去......回到家......然後............
要是.........要是我當時會魔法的話, 結局會不會改變呢? 想到這裡, 心頭不禁一陣酸楚.
「......啊庫, 啊庫?」
「嗯?」
「沒事吧? 精神似乎不太好呢.」
「沒事......只是稍微發呆了一下. 剛剛說到哪了?」
「學魔法是增進實力的捷徑沒錯，而且阿庫的體內也有素質存在，我想很快就能學會強力的魔法了吧。」
宸推了一下眼鏡的框架:「阿庫，魔法到底是什麼呢？」
被他忽然的這麼一問, 我才想起自己之前從來沒機會學習任何魔法知識. 
之前偶然使出的障壁魔法, 也是因為雷肯貫入腦中的、對於魔法的基本使用知識, 才在緊急的情況下達成的.
我低頭沉思了一會.「............在我個人看來, 是把自身的魔力, 和大自然的魔力, 以自身為媒介而實體化吧?」
「你講的太過實際，反而已經脫離了魔法的範圍喔。」
搖頭苦笑, 他閉起雙眼, 張開手. 光芒瞬間匯聚成一顆小球, 在宸的手掌心玩弄著閃耀著溫暖的光輝. 
宸抬頭望向我, 露出了一絲優越的笑容. 手指自然的在握著那顆光球, 當成一顆皮球一般彈跳.
「如果控制得宜, 無論是讓人昏迷......」說著宸把球便往旁邊的森林丟去, 球碰到樹后, 彈回了他的手中.「或是殺害......」
然後他把光球朝旁邊的一棵樹丟去, 光球突然爆炸, 整顆樹突然炸成碎片.
看著他魔法造成的效果, 我點了點頭.「...抱歉說錯了, 我可是現實主義者.」
我繼續問道: 「那麼魔法究竟是什麼呢?」
「所謂的魔法阿.....」宸頓了頓，將手中的光球拋起，白色的光芒炸開，碎成一片一片地凋落。
「其實就是，讓自己心中的世界變成現實。」
「聽起來不錯.」望著光瓣中的他, 我們相視而笑.「那麼首先該怎麼做呢?」
「就是找到你心中的世界阿。」
他捕捉起四散的白光，在手中變成一扇門。
「心中的世界......嗎......?」帶著一點懷疑的心理, 我展開雙手, 閉上眼睛, 聚集魔力.
心中的世界......正在毫無頭緒的搜索的時後, 母親衝上來掐著我喉嚨的景像, 忽然從腦子中閃過.
去去, 這種東西怎麼會一直在我腦中回響個不停, 必須靜下心來才行.
但就在這個時候, 我最討厭的聲音, 再度在我耳變響起.
『似乎相當有趣嘛. 』
(有你的魔力白白不用, 放著生灰塵嗎? ) 我反駁道.
『憑他也能教你? 去, 讓我來教, 成效更快. 只不過, 需要代價. 』
(去你媽的, 想讓我這麼早就死嗎? 滾回去發你的春秋大夢吧. )
『......』
見他沉默不語, 一種不好的預感油然而生. 果然, 再下一秒, 體內的魔力流動忽然變得非常紊亂. 胸口立刻疼痛不已.
忽然被這麼對待, 我大吃一驚, 卻也立刻利用本身的魔力抵抗回去.
「阿庫？」
感受到庫洛斯的臉色開始不對勁，宸也發覺到事有蹊蹺.
「.........」沒有理會宸的問候, 我皺緊眉頭, 忍受著兩股魔力流在我體內相裝的痛苦, 一般佯裝出無事的笑容.「我沒事......」
(難道......我母親的記憶, 就是你......!)
『沒錯, 就是俺為了弱化你, 從你記億伸處陶出來的、你一直逃避的記億. 』
(!!!)
吃驚的思想, 讓我的魔力防孔出現了短暫的破綻, 雷肯發現這個狀況, 便將魔力全數集中在一點, 貫穿了我的魔力障壁.
彷彿胸口強烈的震動著, 口中一甜, 鮮甜的血液味道在我口中散開......
鮮甜的......血液味道......
「還說沒事！」他的眼睛轉換成為銀白色，那雙透視一切的眼睛，已經穿透到我體內的魔力流動。「兩股相反的魔力流，雷肯！」他大喊。
『抵抗俺的痛苦, 你感覺到了吧?』
「沒錯......但也不能讓你為非作歹......咕!」
覺得胸口狠狠的蕩了一下, 眼前一黑, 就此倒了下去. 失去意識之前, 只看見宸著急的跪了下來. 
瞳孔的冷駿銀光在陽光的照耀下, 在我的眼前閃過, 隨著, 周圍的全部, 都陷入了一片無僅的黑暗之中. 

醒來的時候, 發現自己已經在宿舍的床上, 身便坐著的宸, 用擔心的眼神望著我.
「是你......救了我嗎......?」
「......是全惡救你的，我沒有那種能力去...去對抗雷肯。」他苦笑，語氣裡有點悲傷的味道。
「是嗎......」望向窗外, 已是傍晚時分......想必他擔心了很久吧. 
窗外傳來秋蟬的鳴響, 更加加強了此刻的哀傷氣氛. 「抱歉......讓你擔心了.」
「......是我不好，我竟然忘記你體內有雷肯。」低下了頭，影子罩在宸的臉龐上，格外苦澀。「我也沒有能力救你，我真是....太沒用了。」
「......不......和你無關......要怪只怪雷肯............」按著他肩膀, 我輕輕的, 試圖平復他激動的情緒.
「嗯嗯...謝謝你。」他輕推開我架在他肩膀上的手。「你的身體還暫時不能運起魔力，魔法課程可以先停下來了。」
「嗯......」
『都說了和俺抵抗不會有好下場, 明白了嗎?』
「滾開啦, 煞風景的傢伙.」我厲聲反駁.
「咦?」宸聽到這句話, 忽然抬起頭, 睜大眼睛望著我.
「我說雷肯.」
『那麼不怕死啊......真是個有趣的傢伙.』
(是是, 我能用我的生命, 伺候你, 讓你快樂, 天啊, 太好了, 我是不是該痛哭流涕, 跪在地上感謝你賜於的大恩大德?)
『哈哈, 你這獸人還真有趣......至少比那隻尤金好多了.』聽到了那個名字, 我心中輕輕一震. 什麼意思......打算用尤金來要脅我嗎......『不過呢, 你還有用處, 俺不會讓你那麼早死的.』
混雜著一點不安的心情, 有驚無險的一天, 終於在雷肯的笑聲、以及秋蟬知了、知了的鳴叫聲下, 邁入閉幕的序章.

轟!!!

就在我們以為今天終於結束的時候, 忽然, 耳邊傳來了一陣巨大聲響! 伴隨且其而來的是, 地面上、強烈到足以令躺在床上的我, 都感受得到的、微微的地震.
「剛剛, 發生什麼事情了? 」宸驚訝地問道. 
「......」我閉上眼睛, 伸呼吸, 壓下心中吃驚, 迅速的思考著事情發生的可能性.「......無論如何, 先到那邊去再說吧. 」
我使用魔法, 把門邊衣架上的衣服凌空取來, 同時奔出房間. 接過
走到宿舍外, 只見南邊的天空然成一片火紅, 同時敏銳的耳朵, 也聽到那個方向傳來的、許許多多的尖叫聲.
「嘿......」我苦笑道, 為我們才剛接下工作就必須加班, 而感到十分無奈. 「事先聲明, 這個工作不另加報酬的話, 我一定會上訴到底! 」

**************************************
輕鬆娛樂:

啊庫:「話說還要向校長說你破壞工物.」(那棵樹)
宸　:「欸!?」(淚目)
**************************************
本期作者感想:

鳴雷起:「總攻雷肯確認, 總受宸確認. 讀者的回文是俺的動力, 不回文的話, 宰了你喔. (邪)
　　　　 要回文的話, 請善用回文區.」
宸　　:「某白色龍趕快寫主線就好了.........」

----------


## 瀟湘

白狐的身體在燃燒。
　　一吋吋的，從腳開始，向上蔓延著，像是披了件鮮血織成的斗篷，飛揚著。

　　「我爸爸媽媽都被殺了喔！」紅衣小女孩如是說，黃澄澄的頭髮像是盛開的野菊花：
　　「我也被殺了喔！」小女孩依舊笑嘻嘻的說：「被長長的刀子穿過肚子，好痛喔！」
　　小女孩的腹部出現了垂直的傷痕，裡面黑黝黝的，看不清東西；狐人的腹部也綻裂了傷痕，向外淌著血。
　　「然後我就被燒掉了。」沒有鮮血可以流出的傷口漸漸擴大，在無盡黑暗裡燃起了火光。
　　「大哥哥你知道嗎？」火焰在體內竄燒，溶蝕了平滑的肌膚，融化的眼球像是變形蟲，和小巧的鼻端一起在火光中溶解：「那真的好痛好痛喔……」穿著紅衣的骷髏輕輕笑著，燃燒著火焰的眼眶留下兩道淚痕：「好痛好痛喔！」

　　「好痛好痛喔！」合唱似的，一張張燃燒著火焰的面容在狐人身邊浮現，人類和獸人交替紛飛，皮毛和血肉被火焰咀嚼，在白骨邊喚起地獄深淵的氣味；嘻笑聲掩不住低沉呻吟，幼小的軀體跳著詭異舞蹈，像是長滿人臉的蔓生植物，在狐人深周的火焰裡，扭曲、跳動。
　　「大哥哥你可以理解吧？」小女孩的骷髏如是說，
　　「可以理解吧？」
　　「可以理解吧？」
　　「可以理解吧？」
　　「可以理解吧？」
　　「可以理解吧？」
　　「可以理解吧！」扭曲的肢體搭上肩頭，狐人的身體就這麼燒了起來，像是投入火中的蠟燭，血肉在沒有光輝的火焰裡崩解消融。

　　「我不屬於你們。」

　　停下了。
　　狐人的長吻在火中開闔，哀歌緘默，舞蹈停滯，狐人的雙眼在黑暗中閃爍。
　　_「我不屬於父母，也不屬於家庭
　　　厭棄自己的故鄉，斷絕自己的姓名

　　　在雲端之上俯視著你
　　　在黃泉之下窺探著你
　　　在今昔交接靜靜佇立
　　　在生死輪迴低聲需索
　　　直到宇宙消逝亦復如是」
_
　　「所以啊，我不屬於你們。」隱隱的，狐人在低笑：
　　「那麼我是什麼呢……」

　　_「我既不是神　也不是魔
　　　然而我既想成為神　又想成為魔

　　　在誓約之前永世獨行
　　　為了探視混沌
　　　發出通往真理的誓言
　　　直到虛無時分、滅絕時刻
　　　依舊不在萬象之前」
_
　　「以我的名，退下吧。」

　　火焰退去，燃燒的遊魂亦退去。
　　只有狐人站在原地，一身白衣呼應著四周黑暗混沌，懸掛在虛空；然後，像是一陣風吹過，緩緩跌落，包裹著白狐在地上抖動，咳嗽幾聲，鮮血飛濺在黑暗世界。
　　這是第幾次了？水雲回想。

　　當審判者的法術命中小屋時，記憶就中斷了——不對，確實有什麼事情發生了，印象裡，背後曾傳來一陣奇異的咒力——狐人揉揉額間。
　　接下來，莫名其妙的看到審判者和白虎正在交手。
　　本來在爭吵的守備隊員和盜賊，充當了肉盾。

　　招式落在小屋，不知怎麼，眼前景物卻突然轉變。

　　「吼阿！」慘叫，隨即和肉體一起昇華，失去眼睛的盜賊和逃離險境的守備隊員犧牲在審判者和提思曼的對招下。
　　失去下顎的狼人首領臥在地上滾動，迅速無比的滾向審判者，揮手便是一刀。
　　黑色光幕升起，攏在審判者身周，擋去偷襲；一擊不中，抽身躍開，順勢灑出一片飛刀。

　　「不自量力。」回過神，審判者斜睨盜賊，狼人的身影隨即迅速削減，猶如霎那間過了萬年時光，化為骷髏，凋零塵土。
　　風動，提思曼趁隙攻擊，審判者微微冷笑，片片飛刀轉移到黑龍眼前，「這樣就想阻攔我？」伸手格開：「是你不自量力吧？」說著，手上聚起黑藍火焰，擊向削瘦男子的頭顱。

　　冷笑，景物再變，羅萊塔忽然出現在提思曼身前。
　　提思曼的拳頭前。

　　「唔！」急轉身，手上的熾燄飛出，另一手攬住兀自神智不清的影曲，急退著閃開審判者的攻擊；「我贏了。」審判者如是說，手中細劍劈出一道黑影，交纏著藍黑色的火焰飛向被羅萊塔破壞過的，小迪守護的冥界之門。

　　「格勒勒……」寶石黯淡了一下，門開了。
　　儘管只是微小的縫隙，但是總是開了。
　　呻吟聲、呼救聲、對人間的不捨之聲、以及其他一切一切的不祥哀嘆，從門中散溢而出，緩緩的，聚在審判者周圍，像是朝拜的群臣。

　　糟了……提思曼微微嘆氣，眼前敵人身上的力量正以幾何方式增長，像是突然吃了靈丹妙藥一樣——不，應該說這才是審判者真正的實力：怨靈如果是水珠，他就是任水翻騰的大海；如果是星辰，他就是讓星辰有所依持而能駢馳的夜空。
　　他是為了不幸的亡靈所創造的，為了至高且唯一的大法官。

　　「劍痞！精神干涉！」
　　嬌小的虎人忽然對紅色狼人發出指令，隨即衝向審判者。
　　「……教授？」劍痞慢了一拍。

　　「職掌死者國度的七十二位神魔，解放物質的律令，讓我等回歸唯一！」白虎的身周發出光芒。
　　然後，就這麼倒下了。

　　水雲闖進了冥法典裡面。

　　咳嗽幾聲，再度站起，靈魂沒有鮮血，所有一切都是意志的具體化。
　　一路闖到這裡，單薄的意志開始無法說服自己安全無恙了。

　　失算了啊……水雲苦笑，冥法典內部的空間如此廣闊，像是沒有星辰的夜空，又像盛滿悲嘆的海洋；自己低估了內部的廣闊無垠，也漏算了裡面的死靈，死者不若意料中安靜蟄伏，反而群起攻之，或著該說是自己被迫接受他們死前的痛苦與死後的哀鳴才對。

　　到此為止了吧？不能前進了。狐人想著：雖然早了一點，不過在這裡進行儀式也不是不行；本來應該要在法典中樞或是怨靈集中處舉行才對，不過一來混沌不明的空間無從定位、二來——
　　怨靈的密度到哪裡都是一樣濃稠，像是滿是泥濘的沼澤讓狐人寸步難行，即便密度有所變化，然而卻遠遠超出狐人的感受上限。

　　坐在地上，調勻呼吸，在身周畫起法陣；徐徐開口，吟哦著準備多時的語言。

　　_「回來！回來！
　　　我喚著你回來！
　　　你為何離開家園
　　　漂流在陰暗幽塞的角落？」_

　　起頭，聲音有點單薄，帶著些許不安，向虛空送出被賦予意義的文字。
_
　　「不要向東方離去
　　　那是日月萌生的所在
　　　如此陰寒又如此溫暖
　　　你單薄的身影可能承擔？」_

　　漸漸的，狐人的意識抽離了自我，迴旋在自己吟哦的旋律。

　_　「不要向西方離去
　　　那是日月萌生的根源
　　　如此陰寒又如此溫暖
　　　你單薄的身影可能承擔？」_

　　像是撥開覆蓋水面的蓮葉一般，水雲撕裂了自己的胸膛；從靈魂身上的傷口望去，隱隱有虹光透出，又漸漸的揉合成溫潤如雲如霧的白色。

　　_「北方太冷
　　　南方太暖
　　　何苦留跡在這荒僻的所在？
　　　回來！回來！
　　　我喚著你回來！」_

　　幽靈應該都在聽吧？深吸一口氣，集中身上所有法力，水雲喚著：

　　_「我喚你回來！」_

　　無形的風吹過了黑暗混沌，動搖了潛伏在暗處的幽魂；緩緩的，失去本來形貌的亡靈，一點一點的靠近狐人胸前，發出光輝的孔洞；那穴，有著奇妙的香味，像是花香，卻又沒有那般高雅、說是龍涎，卻失之濁重；似乎有風吹過，挾著風鈴輕響，翩翩的像是仲春的爛漫，急急的從身前走過。
　　進去了，遊魂，先是一點一滴的，然後便魚貫而入，最後像是被光吸過去似的，逆射的湧泉。

　　成功了嗎？水雲漠然看著向胸口湧入的靈魂，他用自己的身體當作橋樑，硬是打穿生死兩界的藩籬，導引歸虛，把靈魂帶入冥府；門一旦開啟，也就不需太過費心維持，只要靜待魂靈收盡，便可解除術法。

　　這即是聖潔爾門家密傳的法術：引魂燈。

　　至少能削減審判者的力量吧？水雲想著，幽靈因為法力不夠，幾乎都在沉睡，被法力喚醒的遊魂也紛紛被送到冥界了，這樣一來，冥法典會停止運作……吧？

　　「燄火夭夭心底燃，
　　　兵刃森森滿面寒。
　　　聲猶在耳思不定，
　　　思不定兮歸去難！」

　　幽靈停下了。隨著遠方傳來的言語。
　　這不是咒歌，甚至也不是咒語。
　　只是普通的話語而已；以詩的韻律吟出，吹動心弦，打亂一池靜水漣漪處處。
　　第一句還在遠方，最後一句已在眼前。

　　「晚安。」審判著輕輕笑著：「找我有事嗎？」

__________________________________________________________
總算完成了……

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

─尤金和威廉剛離開不久，二樓校舍長廊─

「唔……沒想到那大個體內的力量居然遠遠超越我的阿米托斯之力，障璧被侵蝕得很嚴重，甚至蔓延到這層偽裝用的皮膚了……這股力量，不會錯了，正是振興我族所需的強大力量，剛剛那隻長毛怪提到這裡有空間傳送的技術，如果我能夠在他們使用法術時，扭轉法術指定的區域到魯貝薩卡的話，那我族復興就不遠了!」席維低著頭，看著自己右手掌上被法術力量反噬所造成的大片焦黑傷口，幸好只抓住了那牛頭漢的尾巴三秒鐘，要不然整個計畫都會宣告失敗的。

雖然身體該要往前，但腳步卻覺得該多逗留一會兒的席維，瞇起眼睛輕輕甩動還不太適應的尾巴，想要掃去身旁的那股討厭氣氛。

被人用隱身術窺視的噁心感。

「哦？戰時實驗體演化出的智能，竟然已到如此程度了嗎？那戰鬥能力呢？」從魯貝薩卡海牢中重新踏回雅尼歌坦世界的席維，雖然經過一段時日適應今日和昔時的差異，但實際上的變遷還是不易為悠遠的隔離所消化。

眉角微斜，慢慢地、輕輕地，席維將摩力挹注至前額半遮面頰的髮絲上，原先灰色的髮絲頓十如吸入墨汁的白絹一般，通透出鐵樣的光采。

「呵，肉眼是派不上用場的，你想表示的就是這個？」語畢，席維髮稍泌出點點墨汗，這些汗珠甫成型落下的瞬間，一隻隻細如米豆的紅眼烏鴉在其中成型飛出。(獄劫鐵鴉，冥儀初階法術，威力低，追尾性質是特色)

成群的獄鴉捨身撞向牆面，壁面和地面上都留下一攤攤自己最後的留影，席維已經將威力壓低到不會引起騷動的程度，影的身分不可被發現。

「噠！」隨著墨雨如帘下披，一沱略是孩童大小的透明水球迸地下落，水窪中，一只陶杯冒將出來。

「辣塊媽媽，少官爺脾氣不用這麼火爆唄？咱差點就中鏢啦！」陶杯中，一隻額上貼著青綠茶葉的小白狐冒出頭來，吐著舌頭向席維討饒。

「呵，原來是隻狸在偷聽，怪不得剛才兩位老師都沒發覺呢。」在這隻白毛怪狐面前，由於尚不明瞭對方企圖，席維改回適應時代的說話方式。

「是麼？可是咱發現有更難被發覺的，該稱作黑幕，或者按少官爺的口吻，計畫，這物事的存在喔？」小茶狐拱著手，瞇起雙眼吊著席維的目光。

「呵呵，那你認為你會有機會拆穿麼？」席維食指輕輕抹著上唇，自在的淺笑之下，小茶狐後腦杓已浮現出數十把細如牛毛的黑針懸在半空，等候一個絕命的指令。

「呼呼呼……看情況咯！如果少官爺不吝分給同為魔道中人的咱一點碎牛肉，要成為拜把兄弟也不是不可能的咧！」小茶狐右目微睜，席維的腳下正是一幅水牢術法陣待機著。

「魔？你連這部份的隱私都不給我，我可信不了你呢。」

「咱也沒有說過要少官爺信任咱啊？」

明顯的談判破裂，兩位貪婪異獸的法術同時發動，深沉的水牢、陰毒的影針都打在空處，一場無形之戰，始末都只在瞬間。

「看樣子少官爺的確是不太需要咱啊？」小茶狐從水牢的果凍狀身軀中探頭出來，席維正站在由碎瓷片構成的圓中，身上毛皮無一處沾濕，勝負已分。

「如果你可以對我表示你的價值，我會樂於接受的。」

「呼呼呼……咱不明白少官爺需要什麼，咱手上也僅一點細碎情報，不知少官爺有沒有閒工夫聽咱廢言？」

「哦？那我問你，前些日子此地東北有一妖龍滋事，是為誰所敗？」

「呼呼呼……那兩人就在此處，少官爺大可趁此良機一雪部署受誅之恥。」小茶狐推了推手，恭敬地說。

「你怎麼看出來的？」席維腳步向前挪抬一步。

「少官爺您要咱回答哪種？」

「嗅覺。」

「簡單，同一股味兒……！」話未說完，席維已經逼近小茶狐身前，兩獸同時揪住了對方咽喉！

「我說，太聰明的部下很麻煩。」席維掌間暗暗發力，一縷黑煙自掌心飄散而出，小茶狐吸入少許便絕腥臭難當，彷彿斷腸草毒發般，甚至不用透過內視便可看見原先乳白的皮毛因為吸取侵入內臟中的黑氣而漸漸發黑，全身的肌肉也開始疼痛腫脹，強烈的麻癢編織成曲曲痛苦笙歌，在周身骨骼裏狂歡，第一時間內小茶狐欲化身為水，但黑氣太過兇狠強霸，法力無法傳達到胸部以下的部位，化水法被完全鎖死。

「嘎呀呀……可……可惡！」拼死一擊，小茶狐同樣施展殺著於席維身上，只見席維全身黑棕色狼毛底下無數小球沿著全身血脈所在如同千萬蟲蟻般亂竄，眉心的叉字傷疤撥撥冒出蒸氣，原來是小茶狐使席維全身血液沸騰，要叫他爆體而亡！

「啵！啵！啵！」席維的雙眼給蒸的暴凸圓猙，雙頰鼓脹如同氣球，面目七孔紛紛不爭氣地流出鮮血，雖同是以死相逼，但小茶狐無法再席維臉上搜尋到一分一毫痛苦。

嚓，一聲輕輕，利物刺穿了軀體，痛。小茶狐低頭一看，不得了，自己的肚子被開了三個洞！

「你……到底是什麼？」雙眼迷濛中，依稀映入是一個手執黑色三叉戟的身影，黃眼睛的牠披著比身軀還長的一對巨大膜翅並拖著一條長有黑鬃的細長尾巴。
「你們過去，和未來的主人。」那鱷魚般的冷冽嘴角給出一抹冷笑，小茶狐的身軀被忽來的重擊壓入石牆裡。

「為什麼咱的法術會對他無效……？」小茶狐昏死了過去，席維甩去爪子上沾染到的綠色體液。

「嘖，花了大把時間適應的外殼竟被這小妖弄壞，罷了，反正事情發展比原先策劃順利太多，這皮囊也沒有存在的必要性了，至於時間，或許還夠在策動一波魔物作亂呢。」席維喜孜孜地說道，接著只要等羊角漢將空間門開好，再自己將牛角漢給推入魯貝薩卡抽出那股天地不容的強大力量，葛魔龍族破除禁錮，君臨天下便指日可待，從此不用再懼怕亞多龍族一票偽善者，想到這，龍心大悅的葛摩太子不禁步伐輕快起來。

約再席維走後兩三分鐘，小茶狐虛弱地睜開眼睛從牆上落下，勉強用手指沾起地上水漬，施展水療術填補身上的創口。

「可惡……咱這次遇到的傢伙……呼呼呼，可真不是普通的棘手呢……嘔！」牌起來才走三步，小茶狐喉頭一陣腥甜，一縷血絲淌出嘴邊。

「呼呼呼……欠債是不能不還的，居然連說名字的機會都不給咱……呼呼，等著吧，你的名字將被咱葬送掉！」



─不久之後，威廉的研究室門外─

「……。」靜坐廊下，深思化作細細煙縷，懷抱幽閉自身於闇中的尤金，抱著胸面對擺脫不去的愧疚感。那少年，有著近似於自己的命運，不，或許是更為慘痛的，是什麼支持他到現在，並且給了他這麼大的力量？那天晚上，雖然見到了那勇不可催的神力，但自己真的能以此為藉口，讓庫洛斯扛上這份重擔？若是如此，自己雖可多花心思在調查弒親兇手的身分，報仇的可能性便大上一分，但看少年披上不應由他承受的傷痕，尤金自己袖手之惡又與那些惡徒何異？

「嘿！進來幫幫俺吧，俺快忙不過來啦！」聽到房門內威廉的呼喝，尤金進門看到地面上用淡象牙色粉末描繪出的巨大幾何圖形和各式符文，雖不清楚這些物事作用為何，但尤金再清楚兄長的目的不過。

「……天權、巨門，都安置完成了。小尤，你把生門的水晶依地上俺畫的位置放好，我們就可以開始啦！」威廉手執脈盤，四處巡視陣式還有哪些地方不符合施法需求。

「阿威，你確定這可行？」雖然這次的法陣規模比之前所見到過都還要大，但尤金仍不住懷疑這真能達到那逆天的結果？

「哈哈，怎麼會不行呢？俺這次的方法可是俺踏遍大陸各地找回來的，比之前那些垃圾強大不知多少倍，而且這次俺身上有這件寶貝！」威廉大笑著，從灰白法袍的大袖中取出一顆約比拳頭略小的褐色琉璃珠出來。

「這是？」寶珠的光華雖燦爛，但尤金只要一直視它，胸口便有極重的壓迫感，彷彿那場改變己身命運的戰役又再重現一般。

「看著它會感到痛苦，對吧？這寶珠又名七幻真玉，本來是藏在南蠻人的神殿裏，聽那些蠻子說，這是由千年前神魔大戰時，日神的淚水所凝結而成，具有將天地靈氣聚合的神效，而靈氣過於密集便會讓一般人看到幻象，例如死去親人的形象之類的，因此它成了神殿祭器，不過由於蠻子的祭祀方法太過粗糙，聚集了不少邪妄之氣在裡面，花了俺不少時間作淨化呢！」

「那南蠻那邊，你怎麼處置？」尤金深覺自己不應離那珠子太近，自動地往後退了幾步，背對屋中唯一一扇窗戶，想多少吹點暮風舒適自己。

「那些蠢貨，俺用了一顆假貨就擺平了，當然幻象結界是必須的。」

「……。」聽了威廉理所當然的話語，尤金不由得一怔，兄長入魔如此之深，自己竟未曾阻止，但反觀自己，不也正深溺魔海中麼？

「終於啊……蕾雅，俺終於能和妳相見了，妳明白這段時間……。」果然不出尤金所料，威廉這依次施法的目的，仍是為了使他在見習期間因為意外身亡的初戀情人復生，雖然對威廉的感情史尤金沒有興趣了解，但是自從尤金知道兄長為了這個理由而不擇手段提升術力，到現在已經是第五年了。拜那些妖法所賜，威廉的法力已然比當朝國師高上數倍，但也造成他接觸日光超過半小時便會吐血的怪異體質，可說是已成半具死屍。

但，真能如人所願？每次尤金為威廉護法，威廉都是信誓旦旦地告訴他：『這次一定會成功』，可是真正發生在眼前的，只有不斷地招出屍妖、混合妖、喪門怪等冥界妖物，最令尤金作嘔的，是威廉在某晚用匕首將不知從何掘出的新鮮女屍當場在法陣中肢解後，用屍血塗滿全身施法，結果召出三隻九幽冥首，一想起那些妖魔口中冒出的無數枯骨和滿是蛆蟲啃食的猙獰面孔，實在讓尤金難以相信那時的兄長，到底還存有幾分人性？

「那這次用不上祭品？」回過神來，尤金發現這次的施法居然一絲血腥味也聞不到，法術的造詣上尤金雖比不上威廉，但七大儀─厲、茁、凜、烈、玄、煌、冥之中，只有冥儀和煌儀具有進行回魂這種逆天法術的可能，其中煌儀的法力只有日神能夠使用，據威廉所述在創世神話以外便再無煌系法術的運用紀錄，更別提如何聚集煌儀法力了，因此僅剩的希望便是培頓主神─魯爾‧邦多擅用的冥儀，冥儀的特色便是施法難度高且因凡人的法力終究不及神話中的眾神龍，故施法必須獻祭血肉生靈。

「笑話，俺這次可不碰什麼破爛冥儀！有了這寶貝，俺的法力說不定比那些廢神還高呢！」威廉大笑著，右手高舉起七幻真玉，面向一面被刻意淨空的牆壁，壁上同樣也會上一座和地上陣式相同的法陣。

「阿威，你想怎麼做？」

「很簡單，小尤你現在看到房中這兩幅足有十呎界方的法陣有兩個用途，第一個便是玄儀中萬里返鏡之法。」威廉示意尤金退開到法陣外，指捏劍訣憑空隨咒畫印，牆上法陣開始冒出森森白氣，一面被褐石環繞的巨大鏡面浮現出來，裡頭景象正是沙席安鐸的城門口，門口的虎人衛兵正打著呵欠等待交班呢。

「萬里鏡返，術如其名，行方萬里皆自由來去，近似鏡前。」威廉說話的同時，壁上影像不斷變化，一下子是克爾的岩岸景致，一轉眼又換到哥利的高原絕谷中，加諾、督庫、那帕等根本是大陸邊境的區域也不放過，才一會兒整個帕爾達隆那幾乎被瀏覽過了。

「所以你打算回去那邊施法？」

「還施法做什？先前失敗的原因就是返魂法只對過世不久的對象有作用且難以控制，俺這次要用更可靠的法子，就是逆轉時間！」

「逆轉時間，你辦得到？」尤金一怔，使人返生已經大逆天地，而威廉這次竟把腦筋動到時光逆流上，這連神話上也不見記載的法術，真的存在？

「當然，在俺研究術法時，發現上古術法中在七儀之外，似乎還有兩種法術存在，此兩術相剋又勝過七儀中任何一方，在俺獲得此寶後發現確有此法，在扣除掉七儀中非主要相生相剋的煌儀和冥儀後，將其餘五儀術力合一，此種術力便為時移之法！」

「所以你是打算把五年前的人給拉到這裡？」在說話的同時，尤金忽感胸中一陣翻湧，氣血運行甚為窒礙，但尤金衛了不使威廉受到干擾，僅是將腰間配劍解下權充拐杖支撐，用來掩飾不適。

「並不是，就像剛才城門口的士兵無法察覺俺一樣，萬里鏡返所開出的通道僅能單行。起！」威廉一吆，腳前隆起一隻石臂，恰能作為擺放七幻真玉的珠台。
「這座法陣已被俺將全帕爾達隆納的地氣接通，以後只要對這顆寶玉輸入足夠的法力便能啟動，設定座標的方法便是用石臂的中指指定玉上地圖地點。」威廉一面說著，一面催動烈儀，將大陸地圖烙在半面球身上。

「……阿威，快停下！」尤金意識到威廉要做什麼，欲上前阻止時一張雷網忽然在面前法陣中升起，把尤金手中鋼劍彈飛！

「夠了……俺剛才說過發動時移法，必須融合五儀術力，光是如此便要耗去俺大半法力，但俺以不想再等待了，若是失敗，就做天意罷！」威廉把全副心神投注在施術上，一意誦念混合咒文的嘴角因不斷受到五行相生剋產生的力量反噬而泊泊冒血，點點血梅在威廉前胸象牙白獸毛上綻放，在法陣中五儀法術接連啟動後，威廉一生最後的火花便要消失。

「可惡！」尤金脫去上衣，顧不得拾起長劍，直接用襯衫包覆雙手，上前想突破電網！

「嘿阿……！」威廉術法的威力不斷上修，電絲顏色漸漸由白轉青的同時，劈在尤金身上的電壓也越加猛烈，用來阻擋的衣料開始焦黑碎裂，就連尤金渾身黑毛也開始霹啪作響，只消再幾秒強大的電能就會將他電成焦炭。

「絕不讓你……喝！」尤金雙掌合十高舉過肩，下盤腰馬猛力一踏，重心前傾，似是武士高舉長刀。

「無刀式‧分天！」尤金用全力自丹田催谷，一道黑芒凝聚雙掌指尖，雙腿帶動全身勁力，向前劈山裂海的一斬，暴戾的黑色氣勁瞬間一路破開電網、樹牆、水膜、火璧，最後化作一股勁風拂過威廉的羊人臉龐。

「小尤，如果你真為俺好，就別擋在俺面前！」威廉怒極，絲毫不顧念往日情面，長袖一揮就是六枚水彈轟向尤金！

「哼！」尤金向前挺起粗壯雙臂，六枚威力足以打穿磚牆的水彈，全數紮實的接了下來，一擋雖是以一當千的豪邁，但是受到的傷害可絲毫不假，尤金的唇邊也開始冒血了。

「俺和你並不是親兄弟……你這是何必？」由於尤金的搗亂導致術力同步率下降，威廉喘氣吁吁，嘗試著重新連階段開的法力環節，但打鬥著實使法術對他的戕害更上一層，威廉已經開始覺得視線變暗，四肢也漸漸虛軟。

「阿威，因為你是我存在的理由之一。」尤金低聲道完，右膝一軟半跪在地。
「小尤你……唔咳！」威廉聽聞此語一怔，隨即是一聲慘呼！

「哥！」尤金抬頭一看，一尾略有自己肩膀高的黃目黑鱗龍，人立在威廉面前，銳利的手爪貫穿威廉的右胸，鮮血濺滿一地。

「嘖嘖嘖……真感動的場面呢？想不到這些工具也會有這麼精湛的情感演出。」地上的血跡開出朵朵死亡之花，正是相迎邪龍皇子─席維最適合的迎賓禮。

「……魯、魯爾主神？」尤金完全無法理解這尾酷似培頓主神─黑魔龍魯爾邦多的黑龍，是如何完全不讓兩人察覺到他混入屋內的？

「很接近，不過並不是，或者更明確一點，你口中的魯爾，正是我該死的親哥哥。」席維輕笑著轉身一踢，把威廉如同蹴趜般踢飛到牆上，在壁上碰一聲砸出一個人型凹洞。

「哇阿！」威廉被這輕描淡寫的一腳給踹成了重傷，當場昏死了過去。

「好，既然裝置已經完成，就為了我開啟吧，魯貝薩卡之門！」席維右爪猛力向七幻真玉撥下！

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

但顯然地，勝利女神今天沒有將微笑帶在身邊，在最不能失敗的時候帶給人們失敗，是只能祂獨享的勝利。

「嘎吼！」鏘地一聲，劇痛猛然貫入席維腦門，不明飛器帶走即逝的青光，留下一抹慘烈在右腕上，創口上啵啵冒著墨綠色泡泡，撇頭望向牆沿，一柄被暗青色膠狀物質包覆的鋼質配劍，正吱吱冒著黑煙，混合著腐蝕磨石子地板刺鼻的濃烈惡臭緩緩飄散開來，令人好生嫌惡。

席維腕上被同樣毒液親吻過的創口，傷處被撕裂的痛楚已然為黏液的毒性所吞噬，筋肉也換上了紫黑燻妝，與以強烈麻癢作舞步的筋腱癲狂起舞，斬之後快是對它最良善的仁慈。

「嘖！哪個傢伙壞我大事？」席維隨手抹卻腕上毒液，雙眼飄忽不定的搜尋房間的各個角落，尤金意識到這得來不易的機會，可適才硬接威廉水彈的雙臂仍然無法動彈，並不只是因為疼痛，還因為纏繞在手腕上的，絲。

「這絲……什麼時候？」絲線的粗細恐怕連髮絲的一半都不到，像是唾液般的透明，在夕陽的照射下只能藉由扯動來察覺它的存在，尤金發現這絲線正是從面前鋼劍上的那團黏液中延伸而來，幸好，目前這古怪絲線似乎只是限制自己的行動而已，並未做出任何侵入性的行為。

「喂喂，籌碼在談判的時候就該像個籌碼才對嘛……大叔你很不合作喔？」這時鋼劍上的暗青色黏膠像是被注入了生命般蠢蠢蠕動起來，大量的觸枝從中伸出並開始互相交纏延展，只兩秒的時間便構成了模糊的血肉和毛皮，席維認得，對方是剛剛才被他釘死在牆上的白毛妖狐，不同的是這次白狐身上只披著破爛的素色短袍，而且嘴角還留有未乾的血漬。

「……唔。」尤金也認得他，白狐是先前才來報到的同學之一，可當他欲出聲叫出白狐的名字，絲線便悄悄地把他的上下顎給捆了起來。

「呿！我還以為會是什麼呢？看來這次得做乾淨點了。」席維甩了甩雙手，左爪空握，一柄黑色短戟伴隨七支在其周身漂浮的短劍隨即出現在席維身後。

「唉呀呀……少爺先別著急，在動手之前，咱想先和少爺再談一談合作的事呢？」在說這句話的同時，尤金感覺到全身多處被束縛感襲上，原來，不只是雙腕，剛才鋼劍從他和黑龍之間掠過時，這賊狐狸便對自己周身撒下了同樣的絲線，尤金明白這暗藏的訊息，警告。

「哦？」

「席因．弗斯波，這是我的名字，如果您可以用尊口念出來，咱可以考慮不計前嫌，甚至反過來助您一臂之力喔？」白狐微笑著向席維說道，接著略一使力，牆邊的鋼劍緩緩浮了起來，「而且，少爺您也不希望該帶回去的東西發生什麼差錯吧？」尤金可以看見劍尖正對準著自己的眉心。

而且，白狐所說的，根本不是他的名字。

「哼……這狗東西對我的事情瞭解不少，難道他會是那些老鬼們派來的？」
用毒，對於精擅冥儀的席維來說如同呼吸般自然，這化水為毒的功夫不足為奇，真正讓席維好奇的，是這小狐的藏匿功夫，竟完全無法察覺到他的氣息，就好像是個傀儡，沒有生命卻又演繹著生命的存在。

「能反咬我到這程度的實驗體，你還是第一個呢？傀儡……席因……席？呵……原來如此。」心念電轉，席維終於明白白狐葫蘆裡賣什麼藥，也拿定了主意，該還的絕不能少他一分。

「哼，？」席維淺笑著把左手的武器撤去，似乎是答應了要求一步一步走近白狐。
「席因．弗斯波，咱不喜歡從別的傢伙口中講出這個名字，但惡少爺您離入土只差一個跟斗，咱就不和你計較啦！」小白狐囃囃嘴，滿口語詞表演著虛假的惋惜，骨碌碌的兩枚精目亮燦燦的發出期待的微光，完全不知道自己正犯了騙術的大忌。

「呵？這才是你想說的吧……？席礽‧啡呾‧亞。」席維嘴角淺綻，拋出一句似是咒文的語句，白狐全身毛髮忽然豎起如劍山，雙眼血絲遊走，濃稠黑血似熔岩般從眼眶泊泊冒出。

「咕唔唔噢……！可……可惡，大叔！」白狐強忍私心抽骨的的痛苦叫喚尤金，在同一瞬間尤金像是中鉤的溪魚被猛然拉至白狐身前，在腦袋還未反應過來之前，身體便執起了鋼劍，做好了迎擊的準備。

「……。」尤金感到身上絲線的束縛已經不再像是剛剛強烈，而且能感覺到從絲線上有股暖流滲入了自己的體內，雙臂開始湧起了莫名的力量，他不清楚白狐到底用了什麼方術，但是如果自己不能一擊得手……不，那後果並不是自己能承擔的。

「哼哼……欺言枷─如果是別人叫錯設定的名字，便能藉怨靈吸乾對方的魂魄的冥儀法術，既以咒文為名，你是誰製作出來？」噗噗數聲，四五條漆黑觸肢從席因側腰、後背等處破體穿出，並隨著席維左爪指頭擺動起舞。

「嗚噢……！」「喝！」尤金見狀，左腕猛力一揮，分不清是自己的蠻勁還是白狐的垂死掙扎，可這一擊席維絲毫不放在眼底，只見他從容的伸出右爪指尖朝尤金眉心一點，一道黑光籠罩住尤金全身，接著席維輕鬆的手腕一擺，尤金即被黑光如斷線風爭般重重甩向祭壇後的牆上。

「噗哇!」尤金全身被這股巨力牢牢的嵌入磚牆中，只能眼睜睜的看著黑龍繼續凌虐半死的白狐。

「該……該死，咱還是未夠班啊？」

「不好意思呢？這就是，我和你們之間力量的差距。若按照你們能接受的說法，那就是神與人的差異吧?」席維舔了舔嘴角，左爪一掐，術法的威力登時攀升了一階，「噢！阿阿阿阿……！」從白狐被黑色觸手撕開的胸膛中，一朵漆黑薔薇綻放開來，花瓣中飄出點點細如針頭的暗紅塵粒，席維無視白狐的慘呼，氣定神閒地吸入塵粒，原先潰爛發黑的右腕竟隨著塵粒的吸收而奇蹟似的開始痊癒。

「呵呵……該讓你結束了。」席維前步二尺高舉右爪，將大把精純闇力凝成一管錐型魚叉，足以分身碎骨的轟擊猛地砸向席因，「咕哇……！」席因的尖叫被劇痛鎖死在喉底，這一次席維不留餘力，要叫席因結果於一擊之下！

「唰擦！」完全沒有任何意外、變數、奇蹟發生，魚叉在飛行途中分裂為十數支短匕，貪婪地將小白狐的肢體俐落斬碎，筋腱、血脈、皮肉、骨骼等全給分食殆盡，這同時，小白狐胸口黑薔薇不斷地向席維輸送暗紅塵粒，直到黑薔薇本身也跟著小白狐的生命凋零而枯萎為止。

「呼呼……現在該繼續完成剩下的工作了呢？……咦？」席維斜倪不再動作的席因，轉身欲繼續剛才中斷的法儀，卻看見一個決不應出現在儀台上的身影，有著新月型大角的他正低著頭端詳寶珠。

「你這身上有著亞多老賊臭氣的賤畜，竟敢反客為主？」嘴巴上雖是罵道，但充斥腦中更多的不是憤怒，而是狐疑和驚懼。

它究竟是甚麼時候起身的？

「呼吼……。」抬起頭來的尤金，左眼的眼罩已不知所蹤，取而代之的，是一枚令人無法瞻視的豔紅惡星，紅濁的氣體自嘴邊溢出後，竟在空氣中凝結成條條爬滿全身的暗紅色鍊條。

「唔！」眼前尤金左手寫意一甩，看似平淡的拂袖一動，席維瞧出其中殺機暗藏，可閃避的念頭甫閃現，無聲無息的殺著已把他前額黑鱗咬去一片，鮮血被撕裂皮肉的疼痛強行脅來，千百年來未嘗敗果的他亦失態的慘呼出聲。

「唔……覺醒了麼？就算是茁儀中最初段的散華也能使成如此，老賊的力量果然沒讓我失望呢？」目簾之中，一片血紅蓋將下來，席維了解他若直攖其鋒將會有多大的風險，但又暗自竊喜，現下唯一的難處：該怎麼把它帶回去？席維正兀自苦惱時，尤金卻趁機握住了寶珠，開始注入法力。

「呵？用不著我動手，老賊是想和我合作麼？」看到尤金此刻空門大開，席維當然不會放過良機，左手空握，凝聚咒力的動作一氣呵成，「縛魂咬，放！」高高拋起左掌的漆黑冥力球，接著一爪向球體扣落，碎散的球體爆出七支黑光箭，全都瞄準尤金周身要害射去！

「啵。」但就在黑光箭只距一步就要命中時，令席維無可置信的事情發生了，七支黑光箭竟如澆水入土般為空氣所吸收，就像是完全沒存在過一般。

「合作？朕對汝這永遠不及兄長千分之一的廢物身上，看不到價值，缺乏智能的一族會有這樣的族長，朕並不意外。」在席維驚懼的瞬間，一聲蒼老卻又帶著輕蔑的男嗓藉著席維的嘴巴送出嘲諷的語句。

「住口！當年若不是那叛徒動的手腳，我們葛摩族早已血洗森諾瑞，殺光你們這些亞多劣種！」

「哦？只一句話就能讓汝方寸大亂，果然毫無及上兄長的可能……瑞希頓一生可悲，長子不孝、么兒又如此昏愚無能……你說，朕當初怎麼忍心滅了你們？而且是朕的無私，你們才能在魯貝薩卡繼續苟延殘喘吶……。」

「哼！惺惺作態的老賊，你帶給我族這兩千四百多年的痛苦，現在我要全部奉還！」怒極的席維召出自己剛用於貫殺白狐的漆黑巨叉，狠力擲向尤金。但怪異的是，擲出去的巨叉懸在半空中，似是被無形的絲線給緊縛住般動彈不得。

「這……這並不是阿米托斯的反應啊……！」席維瞠目欲裂，尾巴也不禁豎立起來，兩者的差別並非是階段所能分辨的，天與地，才能合適，而差異已暗示了必然的結果。

「這就是汝欲表達的全部？」尤金赤目微倪，伸出指尖，只一點，漆黑巨叉頓時碎裂為點點隕星散射四周，可它們亦逃出了常識的牢籠，如一尾尾遊魚嬉遊於兩獸之間的虛空中。

「需要修正的歷史太多，汝及小鬼們本不該出現在這裡。席瓦格，汝以為這樣就能勝過朕？兩千四百年前是汝僥倖，這次朕不會再給任何機會！」狂態大放的尤金一面大笑著，一面將猛烈澎湃的異端魔力灌注到寶珠中，原先透明的靈珠漸漸染上燦艷的金黃色，同時地面法陣也如同被揚起的狂風給吹入了魂魄般，因剛才戰鬥而受損的符文如同一枚枚種子瑟縮在亀裂的大地上，尤金低聲吟唱起難以辨識的咒歌，符文接受到滋養後紛紛從體內吐出了朵朵嫩芽，這些新生的墨色嫩芽像是新生的野地荊棘般相互交纏延伸，頃刻爬滿了整間研究室的每一吋牆面。

「死炎‧縛牢，哧！」雖然不明白尤金重設法陣的理由為何，但從法陣形成方式以及所誦念的咒歌，席維感覺到強烈的憎恨、憤怒被包藏在其中─而且是遠遠超越冥儀所能及的境界；不安的芽苗在心中竄生，恐懼迫使顫慄的軀體再次凝聚全數冥力，指尖勾勒的獄炎術式轉瞬既成，搶在第一時間出手！

但時間背叛了他，噬肉腐骨的黑炎連點火花都還未點起，對手已先出手。

「修正。」尤金輕描淡寫地一個彈指，本應消失的七隻黑光箭浮現於席維後方，颼的一聲風過，席維胸腹洞穿七處，凄紅的黑龍血如瀑濺散於地。

「……咳……你破除了……我的阿米托斯之力……不可能……不可能。」席維無法置信轉眼之間自己已離安息僅咫尺之隔，但止不住的失血、痛楚及暈眩，都再再讓它不能自己，原先黃澄的眼眸漸轉赤紅，失衡的步履將他帶入一處由周身透骨刺痛延生出的叢林，無數的血色枝枒自創口中吐芽而出，耳鳴的紊亂節奏與之混繪出一處黑白海洋，眼前是一片正在碎裂崩毀的黑，而浮出的白則是漾出的螺紋，波波漣漪無限地彼此撞沉，席維被瘋狂之海徹底地淹沒。

「以汝之矛，破汝之盾，憑你要讓朕用上阿米托斯？太天真。」當然，這些景象尤金是看不到的，他對現在倒在血泊中的席維視若敝履，席維的死活和自己將要完成的事相比，不過是九牛一毛。

「……離魂於淵，冥遊幽泉，速從吾喚，哧！」法術進行終於到了最終步，尤金面前的牆面上咒印開始像血管般跳動起來，接著整面磚牆開始像是被新雛啄開的卵殼般迸裂，從條條亂竄的裂紋中射出白黑金三色奪目的輝光，在牆的另一端，狂暴的獸吼如同暴浪一樣猛烈叩關，似乎再多的自由也無法平息它的憤怒。

「歡迎回到真實，朕最恨的敵手們！」尤金高吼一聲，雙手執鍊自空中一分兩斷，固守千年的祕封，破！

「轟！」法陣陣眼再也承受不住另一端的催促，渾圓的屏幕瞬間爆睜，在那之中的顯然是處殿堂，裡頭破敗的圓柱群和微弱的水晶燈上都爬滿了殘破的咒文，往天花板看去只看見一些似是樹根的物事，居然全然不用一樑一柱作支撐，而且還看不到任何與之相通的通道，就算是目前世上工藝技術最為發達的盧恩，也不可能築出這座目測面積和沙席安鐸中央廣場(約八百丈界方)同樣龐大的地下空間，但這些超乎常理的景象並不能撼動尤金分毫，唯一能抓住他目光的，是打開法陣瞬間衝入研究室的三大團氣體，分別是白、黑、金三色的他們像是森冉般彼此交纏，在接觸到此地的空氣後，金色氣團比黑色和白色氣團更早一步開始凝聚成形，那是一隻六角四翼金龍，有著赤紅雙眼的他不給白色煙霧成型的機會，搶先把爪子貫入白龍腹中，將其撕的煙消雲散。

奇的是，金色巨龍的動作竟和地上的尤金是完全同步的。

「哈哈……席瓦格，兩千四百年前汝讓朕所受到的痛，如今感受到了呵？接著就是你，魯爾！」尤金歡快的向著空中大吼，金龍跟著他的動作手爪翻飛，猛攻黑色金目巨龍剛凝結的形體，不料黑龍的動作遠比金龍迅捷，在迴身閃避後接著兩腿踹在金龍胸口，腳爪撕去些許金氣，同時尤金前胸也開出兩道由利物刻下的創傷。

「愚蠢至極，汝未及朕之百分，朕……！」話正說到一半，忽然一具黑影挾著巨大衝力從尤金的影子中竄出，把尤金直接撲倒，本能抵抗的雙臂還被傷出了近可見骨的口子。

「吼……吼！」不錯，撲上來的正是因瀕死而陷入狂暴的席維，一族血脈中潛藏的力量在這狀態下被發揮的淋漓盡致，付出了視力和神智所得到的困獸之力雖逃不過自滅的命運，但此刻的席維決不是平日所能及的強大，在他停止活動前，他便是隻對鮮血無盡渴求的兇獸。

「嘎吼！」席維張開森森利牙滿佈的龍嘴，一口對準尤金頭部咬下！

「放肆！」尤金側頭閃過，雙手劍訣暗掐，空中落下八道紫電同時打入席維全身，電的黑龍是皮焦肉爛，高能電流接通瞬間的爆炸更是讓他如斷線紙鳶般被拋開，直直撞上威廉身旁牆壁，留下大攤血跡。

「賤畜，違逆朕的下場就是如此！」尤金還不解恨，指撚蓮花，彈指擲出三十餘顆拳頭大的火球砸向氣若游絲的席維。

「鏘！」眼看如雨般砸下的火球即將撲殺席維，一道淒厲的黑光忽生生地從席維身前一寸閃現，只一瞬，三十多枚火球全數剖成對半，爆出如繁星般璀璨的燄光去讚嘆這一斬。

「呵……能死在這種刀法下，瑞希頓生汝值得了，魯爾？」尤金笑著攤了攤手，席維意料外的舉動居然爭取到時間讓黑龍的形體凝聚完成，現在他面前站著的，是一尾身高七尺的金目黑龍，全身被細小黑鱗包覆的他，頭頂生著一直一彎兩對犄角，直的如松枝般向兩側延伸，尾端牽著染有蒼勁的小螺旋；彎角則又似威廉的羊角般向那同尤金一樣寬長平大的耳朵後面彎下，雖較威廉的小上許多，不過除去了溫吞的輪廓，那勾只怕多瞧一眼也疼，臉頰下方分別也長著兩對如牙小刺。但這隻黑龍最引人注目的，還是他右爪緊握著的那柄卜形長兵，本身似劍也似長刀，拿法同拐子一樣卻足有五尺之長，一般來說使拐子多以成雙，但那黑龍卻執單兵，令人百思不解。

「背叛者……你終於現身了呀……嗚！可惜我的身體……唔……不能親自殺了你……可恨。」席維憤恨地瞪著那尾被尤金稱作魯爾的黑龍，惡毒的用盡最後一分力氣咒罵後便昏死過去。

「哈哈，說的不錯！只可惜這小畜生早了一步去見汝那愚痴的父親，讓汝失去了贖罪的機會……魯爾‧邦多，兩千四百多年前為了封印朕，讓汝連肉體也失去了，將要灰飛煙滅的汝，能奈何的了朕？」尤金猖狂的笑道。的確，黑龍的身軀無法像是在場所有獸一樣正常，而是呈現半透明、像是波光般斷續閃爍的狀態。

「……。」黑龍不理會尤金，靜靜地舉起手中兵刃，斜指尤金眉心。

「當初汝和薩拉合璧，盡捨壽命也只能將朕的肉體封住，如今僅汝一龍，還想一戰？」這回說話的是尤金背後的赤目金龍，和魯爾不同，他仍是霧一般模糊不清的形態，完全無法固化下來。

「……宿命若能選擇，就不是宿命，你和我，都一樣。」聲未落，身先動，魯爾左足一蹬，一奔起肉眼便追丟了他的形跡，遍布的空寂包藏必殺的禍機。

「這次一定讓汝把真相吐出來。」尤金閉上雙眼微笑著，凝神領會著這曲掩形之舞，風將死神的黑色氣息向尤金身上壓縮，鋒利的黑芒籠罩著前後左右，將逃出生天的可能性全部攪碎。

笑止，風停！

鐺！尤金並未側頭去看自己夾住刀尖的左掌二指，而是氣定神閒的丟出句話：「將一切都交給宿命，和明智全然沾不上邊呢？」

「……身不由己，時不我予」魯爾身軀閃爍，面無表情的看著地上骨碌碌滾動著的七幻真玉，維持法陣靈珠一被打落，整間研究室的法陣不約而同開始萎縮，金龍的身型慢慢被吸回原處，尤金左眼的紅光也漸漸變暗了下來。

「遊戲的新局又開啟了，朕期待這次能有些變化，呵……。」尤金牛尾一甩，全身的氣力像是被抽乾了一般，像稻草般疊跪在地。

「當然。」

「唔……。」尤金才從昏眩中回復了一點氣力，一睜開眼就看到卜字長刀正指著自己的咽喉。

「戰，或是死？」魯爾淡淡問出一題，一陣清風自破碎的窗沿洩入，捎來白晝將逝的悲涼，像是在哀悼什麼，幾片殘葉也加入行列，貼附在卜字長刀上，久久不落。

「我……。」尤金正要開口，紅檜室門砰然一聲被撞開，一道橘黃色的纖細身影竄將進來，這位身著鵝黃色羽絨背心和深藍色皮褲的銀毛狼人，正是洛哈。

「天啊……尤金，這裡是怎麼回事？」洛哈看著眼前這團超出常識的混亂，不禁倒抽了一口涼氣，腦中翻找著任何「合理的解釋」來說服(更多是欺騙)自己，這只是場夢。但天是真的，地是真的，尤金是真的，連那隻黑龍，也應該是真的。

「第二個？」魯爾臉色一沉，轉頭瞪著洛哈，當兩獸視線交會的瞬間，洛哈忽感後頸一涼，原先在面前的怪物，此時已把刀在他脖子上架好。

「上……！」尤金才要提醒，大群黑色繩索從自己身下的影子裡爆竄出巢，當場把任何動作的機會完全縛死。

「第二片碎片……？你也想找薩希帝麼？」洛哈腦海中憶起當初尤金失控時，也是這麼稱呼他。

「……你能不受誘惑嗎？」

「呵呵，取決於你，殺了我，顯然會讓你找不到那玩意，既然你有不能殺我的苦衷，而我也有苟活的需求，依我看，閣下不介意作個交易，用我來換他？」洛哈用眼神暗示自己願與尤金交換，說完便把脖子挨近刀鋒，些許柔亮的銀毛灑落於地，只要再近半吋，洛哈便會命斃封喉。

「你們的可能性，已經超過我們估算的太多，雷肯決不可能放過這點。」魯爾撤下長刀，冷冷地說道。

「哈？就算是最兇惡的邪神─達尼耶坦，對我來說也不過就是一個名字，你樣子雖然和主神有些相似，但我只相信我自己，眼見為憑。」

「……這件事本來就不該牽連到你們，但我不能不阻止雷肯。」

「哦？那他的目的是甚麼？如果只是統一天下這種事，我倒是樂見其成。」洛哈摸摸脖子，笑嘻嘻地用右手支著下巴說道。

「他要的，是重置，而薩希帝和你們兩的生命，有著巨大的關聯。」尤金和洛哈不禁同時為之一怔。

「當初取走薩希帝的，應是你們的……。」正當關鍵處，一柄木槍猛地從洛哈頭頂飛過，直接貫入魯爾腳前地磚。

「惡畜，休得傷人！」這名臂力驚人的擲槍手身著藏青色棉襖，黑色絲質長褲下掩不住一雙剛勁有力的雙腿，琥珀色的一對眸子毫不理會拖著的魚尾紋，綻發若鷹的銳光。這樣的一個羊人，若他還沒老去，以他的武技要坐上中將的位子絕非難事，但以他的一生來說，中將不過是短短數月的過站，因為他是盧爾維斯軍校的大家長─海瑟‧巴菲斯！
「上尉、中尉你們沒事吧？幸好剛剛在中庭遇到了老頭子……嗚喔！這什麼怪物？」接在海瑟後面冒冒失失衝入室內的獅人弓箭手，正是阿丁。

「呼，我欠你一次呵，阿丁。」洛哈眨眼對阿丁笑了笑，壓在他胸口的大石才算落了一半。

「那就再幫我墊一次貝拉大嬸那的飯錢，就算扯平啦！」阿丁一面把箭頭瞄準黑龍頭部，一面試圖向昏倒的威廉靠近時，被海瑟大聲喝止。

「小夥子、洛哈、金兒，你們三個快過來老夫背後，千萬別把背部朝外！」海瑟高舉鐵槍，這次瞄準的是趴在威廉身旁的另一頭怪物。

「是！」三人異口同聲的照辦，海瑟的嚇阻似乎奏效了，魯爾並未阻止尤金和洛哈的後退，一雙金目只恨恨的瞪向這邊。

「……！」當靠在一起時，洛哈本以為在他身後的是阿丁，但後頸感受到的溫暖與結實的觸感……偷偷的一瞥，尤金的臉龐和自己只隔著一條胳臂的距離，一絲絲溫熱悄悄偷上耳尖，洛哈心頭亂鬧著一股像是雛鳥破殼般的微小悸動；他的手心暗暗冒汗，讓他只得把視線牢牢壓低，以免被他人查覺。

「洛哈，你是不是被他打傷了？你的氣息很亂啊？」海瑟皺著眉頭問道。

「沒、沒有的事呵，只是冷熱交替，有些傷寒，不礙事的。」洛哈苦笑著，慶幸自己還能找到理由矇混過去。

「上尉，請專心抗敵。」打著赤膊的尤金抖擻一身的厚長灰毛，一板一眼的提醒洛哈。

「收到，校長，您要我們怎麼做？攻他上三路還是下盤？」

「都不必，等等老夫一動作，你們三個能退多遠便退，這是命令！」三人連反對的餘地都被駁回，能給的，只剩下信任。

「……。」魯爾閉目沉思，海瑟四人亦屏息以待，只要一步錯，便是全盤輸。

「來了！」金目睜，殺機現！海瑟大喝一聲擲出鐵槍，卻只聽進「鐺！」「哧！」兩聲，定睛一看，鐵槍滾落威廉腳邊，身後三人一個接一個像攤泥巴般癱軟在地，他們的右肩頭同被種下了一道切傷，紫色的火焰從中沒入了體內。

「不殺你，是給你贖罪的機會，二十八年前你造下的錯，我等你。」魯爾從席維在牆沿的影子中現出身形，將席維的身軀抱起後便又隱入了黑影中。

「到北方去，只有光能救他們。」魯爾的聲音拋下了錯愕的海瑟，研究室又回歸到了原先的寂靜。

「二十八年了……克隆頓，為師愧對於你呀……。」海瑟從懷中拿出水晶菸斗，抽著抽著，臉龐幾滴淚珠滑落。

「老夫決不會讓這孩子步你的後塵，都交給為師吧！」海瑟暗暗發誓，下次再見到那怪物，決不會讓悲劇重演。

-----分隔線-----
可能還是修正失敗了 只增加了一小部份劇情

----------

